# Der Whiplash und Whiplash Extreme Thread [für immer]!!



## rfgs (31. Juli 2006)

Tach an alle!

ich möchte hiermit,whiplash/extreme besitzer,oder die jenigen welche es werden möchten,oder fragen haben,oder tolle tipps bezüglich unseres rahmens haben,bitten, nur noch diesen thread dafür zu nutzen.den versuch habe ich schon einmal unternommen,ist aber leider auf wenig gegenliebe gestossen!mich persönlich nervt es ein wenig,dass tausendmal die selben fragen gestellt werden und bemerke auch so nebenbei,dass von den "alt eingessesenen"keiner mehr recht lust hat noch gross antworten zu schreiben.
AUSSERDEM wäre es auch sinnvoll wenn FUSION(auch in eurem eigenen interesse)es wie vorgeschlagen handhaben würde.ich nehme jetzt mal den thread "brechende lager".einen floyd oder raid besitzer hat keine brechenden lager,er liest aber bei so offenkundiger aussprache trotzdem mit.ist das in eurem interesse?arbeitet an eurer kommunikation und betreut dieses forum auch entsprechend!das ist konstruktive kritik!

@MODERATOR
wäre es möglich die sinnvollen whiplash threads hier rein zu packen?

SODALA nun zu meinem radein anfang)
ich habe den 05er rahmen in 43cm rahmenhöhe mit nem DHX 5.0 drin.
bin 1,88m gross und wiege ca 85kg.
der rahmen ist schon sehr kurz,ich fahre mit meiner karre auch nicht wirklich touren.wenn jemand(bei meiner körpergrösse) mit dem whip touren fahren möchte,ist er mit dem 47cm rahmen,so denke ich, besser aufgehoben.
zur dämpfer-einstellung:eins im voraus;PRO PEDAL kann man sich fast sparen.
ausser man nutzt PP quasi als low speed druckstufe.
federhärte:450,  3 umdrehungen vorgespannt
luftdruck:8-9 bar
bottom out:kurz vor 2ter markierung
zugstufe: nach wahl
PP:3 klicks

der hinterbau des whip arbeitet so geschmeidig,dass er bei richtiger dämpfereinstellung fast nicht mehr auffällt.das gewicht überzeugt,die geometrie auch!obwohl ich das einbauhöhenmonster von gabel nämlich die 66 05 ist das rad nicht kippelig.

ich hoff nen guten anfang gesetzt zu haben


----------



## rfgs (4. August 2006)

servus zusammen!

nachdem das wetter momentan net wirklich super ist,will ich die drei nadellager säubern und fetten.
ich hab da aber eine frage bzgl der anlaufscheiben:
müssen die mit-gefettet werden,oder sind die aus einem kunststoff der tunlichst ohne fett gleiten sollte,da er sonst zu stark verschleisst?
bei meinem letzten whip hatte ich sie gefettet und es gab keine probs.

danke für antworten
grüsse roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diaz (4. August 2006)

ich hab meine nicht gefettet weil ich denke dass das fett nur den dreck bindet und dann alles nur noch viel besser reibt.so oft macht man sich diese arbeit ja nicht oda?


----------



## rfgs (4. August 2006)

servus Diaz,

sag bloß du hast deine anlauf scheiben schon seit 2,5 jahren drin!?reife leistung!
deine aussage aus dem anderen thread(whip bestellt) über KeFü braucht ma net und so weiter,kann ich nur bestätigen.es stimmt,dass dann nur seltenst die kette abspringt.


----------



## rfgs (4. August 2006)

ah da fällt mir noch ne frage ein!
hat jemand eine 10mm schraubachsnabe in seiner karre verbaut?(hinten)
bin nämlich nicht unbedingt ein fliegengewicht und bei meiner 190mm scheibe hör ich bei gscheiten schräglagen die scheibe schleifen,natürlich nur auf asphalt.hab nen schnellspanner drin,einen guten.
würde mich interessieren ob da eine 10mm schraubachse die steifigkeit des hibaus erhöhen kann?


----------



## Johnnybike (4. August 2006)

Ich habe eine Saint Nabe mit 10mm Steckachse drin. Da schleift nichts auch beim Kurven fahren und im Wiegetritt. Wahrscheinlich wird die Steifigkeit dadurch schon erhöht, allerdings kann es auch sein das es an der Oversized-Centerlock-Scheibe liegt, da diese weiter aussen befestigt wird.

Johnny


----------



## rfgs (5. August 2006)

meister TOOL und PROBST
mein interesse an fotos über das wippen-upgrade fürs whip ist immer noch hoch.danke


----------



## tool (5. August 2006)

ja, ich weiß... ich hab kein kabel hier, um fotos auf den rechner zu bekommen. ich werde nächste woche (hoffentlich) dran denken. zwei wohnorte sind bei solchen sachen immer heikel zu koordinieren...


----------



## rfgs (5. August 2006)

merci mausi


----------



## Pfalzyeti (11. August 2006)

Hi, ich habe vor, mir demnächst ein Whiplash-Rahmen zu kaufen. Da sich hier ja viele user befinden, die schon eins haben, könnt ihr mir bestimmt bei einigen Fragen behilflich sein.

Ich wollte mit dem Rahmen Touren und etwas Freeride (härtere Abfahrten) fahren! Dazu würde ich mir gerne ne Pike als Gabel reinbauen! Geht das, oder versaut die den Lenkwinkel ganz? Wenn ja, welche Gabel könnt ihr mir empfehlen, die nicht zu teuer, und absenkbar ist?

Als nächstes würde mich interessieren, welches Innenlager (Breite) ich brauche, wenn ich noch einen Umwerfer montieren will? Die Angabe auf der Homepage von Fusion ist für mich nicht ganz verständlich.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Johnnybike (11. August 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich habe vor, mir demnächst ein Whiplash-Rahmen zu kaufen. Da sich hier ja viele user befinden, die schon eins haben, könnt ihr mir bestimmt bei einigen Fragen behilflich sein.
> 
> Ich wollte mit dem Rahmen Touren und etwas Freeride (härtere Abfahrten) fahren! Dazu würde ich mir gerne ne Pike als Gabel reinbauen! Geht das, oder versaut die den Lenkwinkel ganz? Wenn ja, welche Gabel könnt ihr mir empfehlen, die nicht zu teuer, und absenkbar ist?
> 
> ...



Die Pike ist nichts für's Whiplash, sondern für's Freak. Für Touren und etwas Freeride würde ich dir sowieso das Freak ans Herz legen und nicht das Whiplash. Das ist eher für Freeride und ab und zu Touren.

Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzyeti (11. August 2006)

Hm, eigentlich hast recht, könnte halt den Whiplash-Rahmen relatiev günstig bekommen!


----------



## oldrizzo (11. August 2006)

da kann ich johnny nur recht geben. ich bin mir auch schon fast sicher, dass das freak ausreichend für mich gewesen wäre. na gut, jetzt habe ich ein whip. ich kann dir nur ans herz legen, über einen fusion händler ein komplett-bike zu ordern (tipp: promo-line)... günstiger kannst du es eigentlich nicht aufbauen. 

um deine frage jedoch trotzdem zu beantworten:

ich fahre viele touren mit dem whip und ein bisschen freeride.... und ich habe die fox 36 drin... nicht absenkbar und das geht gut! wenn die gabel denn mal wirklich abgesenkt werden muss, dann tuts auch ein kabelbinder. es gibt meiner meinung nach keine bessere sc gabel fürs whip als die 36 (na gut, warten wir mal auf die totem).

wie gesagt, nimm die promo-line, da bekommst du für knappe 600 eusen aufpreis ein komplettrad.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (11. August 2006)

Ich gebe euch allen ja recht! Wenn ich das nötige Geld hätte wäre das Freak auch meine erste wahl, für meinen Einsatzbereich! Wenn ich mir den Whiplash-Rahmen kaufen würde, käme ich halt mit den Teilen, die ich schon zuhause habe auf ca. 1500! Das ist halt schon nochmal fast 1000 billiger als ein neues!

Sieht wohl so aus, als müsste ich mich doch nach was anderem umsehen!


----------



## MB-Locke (11. August 2006)

dann verkauf auch noch die Teile, die du daheim rumliegen hast... danach kostet ein neues nur ca. 500 mehr. Du wirst jeden Cent davon genießen... 

Warte lieber ab, bis du das Geld hast, nicht voreilig kaufen, das bereut man später umso mehr.

Ich selbst fahre freeridige Touren u. ab u. an mal bisschen härter u. dafür ist das Freak wie geschaffen. Mein Kumpel fährt ein Whip mit Boxxer, das ist für diesen Einsatz schon fast too much (man braucht eben bergauf schon richtig bumms in den Beinen). Beachte aber auch, dass dein Fahrstil mit "mehr Bike" auch mehr wird... doch das Freak ist wirklich seeeehr vielseitig u. hat auch Nehmerqualitäten, das kann ich mit 86kg schon auch sagen. Evtl. würde ich jetzt eine längere/größere Gabel als die Pike verbauen, es ist schon extrem quirlig, aber evtl. auch wegen dem so extrem geil zu fahrn. Das Whip ist deutlich "träger" (zumindest mit ner DC-Gabel) u. liegt einfach schwerer aufm Trail, das Freak ist sehr verspielt, damit kann man (fast) alles machen.


----------



## rfgs (11. August 2006)

servus pfalzyeti,
whip und pike geht gar net.wenn du aber drauf stehst extrem gemütliche touren zu fahren und auf geringes gewicht nicht so viel wert legst,dann schau doch ob du die diesjährige 66 von mz günstig bekommst.da wirst halbwegs steile anstiege gerade noch so schaffen.ich hab die 66 05 noch mit der hohen brücke drin und  ein rad-gewicht von ca 19,5 kg,da is mit grossartig berge hochradeln ausser im schneckentempo nimmer viel los.
innenlagerbreite ist 73mm e-type.du kannst nur shimano e-type nutzen,die sram PASSEN NICHT so weit mir bekannt.


----------



## Pfalzyeti (11. August 2006)

Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich die 66light bekomm! Das sollte gehen! Wenn nicht, schau ich mal, ob ich vorerst  ne Manitou Sherman gebraucht billig kaufen kann.

Danke für die info mit dem Tretlager!

Laut bike könnte man das Rad ja auf ca. 16kg trimmen(älterer Bericht)! Mit den Teilen die ich noch hab (Schaltung, Laufräder, Sattel, Bremsen) könnte ich das ja ev. schaffen!

Werde jetzt mal mit nem Bekannten fahren gehen und dessen Whiplash bergauf und bergab testen!

Mal sehen was bei rauskommt!

Der Rahmen würde mich ja schon reizen! Komisch dass ich mich bis jetzt für Fusion nie wirklich interessiert hab?

Das Gewicht spielt jetzt net so die große Rolle, solange ich unter 17kg bleibe! Habe eher angst, dass das ganze ne Schaukel bergauf wird!

Ich dachte mir eigentlich dass ich das Rad als allzweckbike nutzen könnte, also auch mal wo runterhopsen kann ohne gleich angst um den Rahmen zu haben!
Für den Bikepark hab ich ja noch das asx, aber das ist mittlerweile so verbaut, dass ich damit unmöglich den Berg noch hochfahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (11. August 2006)

16 kg wären mein traumgewicht... ich finde das whip auch extrem flink... kurvige enge trails, meine leibspeise, gehen saugut und fluffig. gut, aber ich habe das freak nicht getestet, hätte ich vllt. mal tun sollen. aber was solls....


----------



## rfgs (11. August 2006)

der alpha-bikes in mÃ¼nchen hÃ¤tte die sherman 05 fÃ¼r ca 330â¬ im programm,meine ich gelesen zu haben.schau mal auf deren homepage,ich glaube die versenden ihre teile auch.


----------



## Johnnybike (11. August 2006)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich die 66light bekomm! Das sollte gehen! Wenn nicht, schau ich mal, ob ich vorerst  ne Manitou Sherman gebraucht billig kaufen kann.
> 
> Danke für die info mit dem Tretlager!
> 
> ...



16kg schaffst du nur mit Luftdämpfer und teurem Leichtbau. 17 sind viel realistischer. 

Eine Schaukel ist es ganz und gar nicht, sondern sehr straff unter Kettenzug. 

Mit dem kannst du gut rumhoppsen ohne dass was am Rahmen kaputt geht. 

Trotzdem würde ich dir zu etwas weniger raten. 

Johnny


----------



## rfgs (12. August 2006)

da geb ich johnny absolut recht!schaukel ist das whip überhaupt nicht,ist eher wie der knackige hintern einer frau,formstabil und trotzdem gschmeidig!


----------



## MB-Locke (12. August 2006)




----------



## rfgs (13. August 2006)

morgen allerseits,

hatte meine nadellager offen,habe zu meiner freude festgestellt,wenn man keine schlammfahrten durchzieht sind die lager "erstaunlicherweise" sehr sauber!
unsere beiden kollegen im anderen thread haben anscheinend so ihre probs.
ich glaube das problem fängt mit den zu schnell verschleissenden anlaufscheiben an.zumindest kenn ich das thema noch von meinem 04er whip,des war noch häufig im dreck unterwegs.
wie regelt ihr das thema wartung und pflege:werkstatt oder selbst erledigen,wie häufig?
grüsse


----------



## Diaz (14. August 2006)

mein whip hat 16,71kg.
da ist aber schon einiges an teuerem zeug verbaut.reifen bigbetty.gabel 66rc2x ok da geht nächstes jahr mit der totem um nem luftdämpfer(ich hoffe dann auf vollen federweg) noch so einiges runter.
warum hat man mit dem luftdämpfer eigentlich weinger federweg.gibts keine dämpfer mit der richtigen länge??


----------



## hankpank (14. August 2006)

ich behaupte mal, dass bei luftfederung einfach der nötige platz fehlt um die letzten 3mm rauszuholen. bei stahlfeder is das ja kein problem, weil die außen sitzt, aber bei nem luftdämpfer muss ja federung und dämpfung auf engstem raum untergebracht werden. Ich denke, dass die konstrukteure da schon das maximum rausgeholt haben...
außerdem müsste die ausgefederte länge ja dann 6mm länger sein. das ist schon ganz schön viel bei so einem komplizierten bauteil, denke ich.


----------



## NoStyle (14. August 2006)

@ Pfalzyeti

Das 16kg Whiplash was Du meinst ist auch in der Mountainbike-Rider (Ausgabe 2 oder 3/2004) getestet worden. Es war ein 2004er Promoline mit Singletrack-Laufrädern, Hayes fhx 9 Discs, Sherman Breakout mit 15 cm FW, Antrieb weiss ich jetzt nicht mehr, auf jeden fall eher leicht, und nem Fox Vanilla RC Dämpfer mit 215 mm Einbaulänge und 17 cm FW am Heck!
Soweit ich weiss bietet Fusion diese Option mit kürzerem Dämpfer nach wie vor an. Durch das etwas tiefere Tretlager und flachere Winkel könnte die Pike dann durchaus passen - hättest dann ein Bike zwischen dem Freak und dem normalen Whiplash. Je nach Ausstattung bist Du bestimmt unter 17kg, moderater Federweg - wäre doch eine günstige Alternative für Dich (bräuchtest halt noch nen 215er Dämpfer) und ein absoluter Spezi SX Trail Schreck!!!  

Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## Johnnybike (14. August 2006)

Diaz schrieb:
			
		

> mein whip hat 16,71kg.
> da ist aber schon einiges an teuerem zeug verbaut.reifen bigbetty.gabel 66rc2x ok da geht nächstes jahr mit der totem um nem luftdämpfer(ich hoffe dann auf vollen federweg) noch so einiges runter.
> warum hat man mit dem luftdämpfer eigentlich weinger federweg.gibts keine dämpfer mit der richtigen länge??



Der Hub des Dämpfers ist entscheidend, also die Strecke zwischen ausgefedertem und eingefedertem Zustand. Diese ist bei Luftdämpfern meistens kleiner, da im Gegensatz zu Stahlfederdämpfern Federung und Dämpfung intern sind. Moderne Freeridedämpfer haben jedoch externe Ausgleichbehälter woduch dann auch der Hub grösser wird. Der neue Manitou Evolve hat bei einer Einbaulänge von 222mm den gleichen Hub wie ein Stahlfedermodell, nämlich 70mm. Ich habe jedoch keine Ahnung ob der was taugt. Im aktuellen MB ist ein Dämpfertest drin und er schnitt mit "Überragend" ab, aber eben: Bikemagazine...

Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVO 1 (14. August 2006)

Luftdämpfer haben das Problem das sie zum Federwegsende Progressiv werden.
Also sich die Luft im Inneren nicht weiter Komprimiren läst. Dadurch wird der Restfederweg nichtmehr ausgenutzt und man bekommt nicht den ganzen Federweg. Ist das Problem was Ältere Luftfedergabeln auch haben.


----------



## GoldenerGott (18. August 2006)

Den neuen Manitou ISX Evolver 6 gibt es mit 222 mm Einbaulänge und 70 mm Hub bei ca. 460g Gewicht (Siehe Test MB August/06). Der hat allerdings noch keine Freigabe für das Whip. Das wäre eine interessante Frage an Bodo. Passt der Dämpfer? Ich will mir nämlich auch ein Bike aufbauen und da wären mir 500g Gewichtseinsparung ein paar Euro wert, auch wenn man die tausend Einstellmöglichkeiten dieses Dämpers am Whip nicht braucht.


----------



## rfgs (18. August 2006)

tach GG
wieso sollte es mit diesem manitou probleme geben?meinst du die baumaße,die dürften aber doch nicht über denen eines metel liegen und den verbaut fusion doch als günstig dämpfer,oder?.aber genaues weiss ich halt auch net.
roland


----------



## rfgs (21. August 2006)

an alle die meine bitte nicht kapieren,wie unter anderem jaybike,mach nur munter für jede schraube n neues thema auf,super.ich habe diesen versuch mit diesem thread gestartet um wissen jedes hier im forum vertretenen whip/EX auf eben einen thread zu konzentrieren und sich kompakt auszutauschen.forumskultur will eben auch gelernt sein.ich denke weder der herr probst noch irgendwer anders hat böcke tausenmal die selben fragen zu beantworten.
sers


----------



## zoomi (21. August 2006)

@rfgs
Ich halte mich mal an deine Anweisungen  

Fortführung des Freds: DHX Air im Whiplash:

So sieht´s live aus - schöne Stahlbuchsen in allen Ausführungen gibt´s bei --> tftunedshox.com
Bisher keine Probleme inklusive AlpenX.

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## rfgs (22. August 2006)

hey zoomi,
is ja ne gewagte konstruktion.gibts da zwischen stahl und aluwippe keinen material-abrieb?
insbesondere meine oberen buchsen schlagen ständig aus,hab aber den stahlbuchsen nicht so vertraut,aber wenns bei dir funzt werde ich auch mal zu stahl greifen.
grüsse


----------



## Erzengel.ch (22. August 2006)

Ich scheine ja nicht der einzige zu sein der mit einem Duftdämpfer liebäugelt. Eine Übersicht, welche Luftdämpfer mit wieviel Federweg in ein Whiplash reinpassen würde sicher nicht nur mir helfen.
Mein Favorit wäre ja der DT Swiss SSD 225, aber ob der das aushält oder ob er passt steht leider nirgends. Dazu hat er bis jetzt nicht die richtige Einbaulänge (200 hat er,222 brauchts?) für den maximalen Federweg...


----------



## rfgs (22. August 2006)

spässchen,welche duftrichtungen gibts denn so?
wahnsinn was hier für ne lufteuphorie ausbricht!?
das was ihr euch da zu nem stahl dhx spart,ist einmal(entschuldigt meine wortwahl)ordentlich kacken gehen,oder so!
ich stelle mir unter anderem die frage warum zb motocross bikes keinen luftdämpfer haben,da kommts auch aufs gewicht an,oder rennmaschinen?da haben die profis den support vor der türe.
nächste frage:wieviele profi DHler fahren mit luft?

grüsse


----------



## oldrizzo (23. August 2006)

@ rfgs:
deine fragen sind alle berechtigt und auch der einwand mit, na du weisst schon, stimmt. wenn man mich fragt, warum evtl. luft in frage kommt, antworte ich in streng wissenschaftlicher manier: weil es geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erzengel.ch (23. August 2006)

rfgs schrieb:
			
		

> spässchen,welche duftrichtungen gibts denn so?
> wahnsinn was hier für ne lufteuphorie ausbricht!?
> das was ihr euch da zu nem stahl dhx spart,ist einmal(entschuldigt meine wortwahl)ordentlich kacken gehen,oder so!
> ich stelle mir unter anderem die frage warum zb motocross bikes keinen luftdämpfer haben,da kommts auch aufs gewicht an,oder rennmaschinen?da haben die profis den support vor der türe.
> ...



'Nur' Nicolaz Vouilloz. Mal sehen was sein Comeback bringt. Die Megavalanche hat er ja schon gewonnen.
Luftfederung ist auch in den 07ern Gabelmodellen Trumpf. Die neue 888 mit Luft wird sicher Anhänger finden. Luftdämpfer werden früher oder später auch bei den Pros kommen.

Jedem das seine...


----------



## rfgs (23. August 2006)

hab den DHX air in nem speci ausprobieren dürfen,is gut eingestellt gewesen,der kam nach meinem empfinden nicht an meinen stahlfeder DHX ran.er war nicht schlecht,es hat aber einfach die geschmeidigkeit gefehlt.
der hinterbau unserer räder arbeitet ja eh etwas straffer und ich persönlich denke,dass da ein stahlf dämpfer sensibler reagiert und ausfall-sicherer ist.
nix für ungut
grüsse


----------



## jaybike (23. August 2006)

@ rfgs: Hinweis angekommen. Werde mich bessern.
@ zoomi: danke für das Bild, sauber gelöst

@all: Welche Sattelstütze und welchen Umwerfer (Shimano Typbezeichnung hilfreich, geht jeder Shimano E-Type?) fahrt ihr denn nun?

Danke!
Joe


----------



## oldrizzo (23. August 2006)

sattelstütze: raceface / atlas
umwerfer: shimano xt


----------



## plattenfahrer (23. August 2006)

Als Umwerfer passen entweder die aktuellen 580E (LX), 760E (XT), 960E (XTR) als DUAL PULL (Zug von oben und unten möglich).

Alternativ kannst du auch die alten 570E (LX) und 750 (XT) als DOWN PULL (Zug von unten) nehmen. Der Schaltkäfig ist hier schmaler, funktioniert aber genauso. 

Vorsicht: die oft in eBay angebotenen 950E, 952E Down Pull passen NICHT!


----------



## jaybike (24. August 2006)

Jo, schönen Dank, dann werd ich mir mal den 760E ordern.
Als Stütze werd ich dann wohl ne Race Face oder Thomson nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hansman77 (26. August 2006)

Ich möchte hiermit mal wieder die leidige "welche Gabel passt optimal zum Whiplash - Diskussion anzetteln"... Ich weiss, gabs hier schon zich mal, aber 2007 kommen einfach zu geile Gabeln .

Also bisher (Stand 2006) sah ich Rock Shox Boxxer Ride (FW 130-180 mm, Einbauhöhe 541mm) oder Marzocchi 66 light eta (FW 60-170 mm, Einbauhöhe 565mm ?) für Freerider mit Tourenambition (beide Gabeln höhenverstellbar) als perfekt an. Wenn man den Rahmen mehr auf reinen Downhill trimmen wollte, die Rock Shox Boxxer World Cup (FW 200mm, Einbauhöhe ?).

Ich selbst fahr in meinem 04er Rahmen ne 05er Manitou Sherman Breakout plus (FW 130-170mm, Einbauhöhe 552mm). Muss sagen, die funzt ganz gut (soll ja auch Shermans geben, die tun), aber Tuning für 2007 wär vielleicht doch reizvoll. Möchte weiterhin auch die Tourentauglichkeit meines Bikes behalten (also ne Ganel mit FW-Verstellung - und schon fallen alle Travis-Modelle weg...), habe aber beim meinem Portes du Soleil - Besuch dieses Jahr doch mal wieder feststellen müssen, dass die Gabel weniger kann als der Hinterbau. Ob SC oder DC is mir eigentlich relativ wurscht, da ich keine X-ups, etc. spring und auch keinerlei Slopestyle-Ambitionen hege. Bin rein von der Optik mehr für ne DC zu begeistern... (wenns Gewicht passt).

Also was haltet Ihr von Rock Shox Totem (FW 130-180mm, Einbauhöhe ???)und Marzocchi 888 sl ata (FW 160-200mm, Einbauhöhe ???) im Whiplash? Weiss jemand die Einbauhöhen der neuen Gabeln? Ich glaub mich zu entsinnen, B.Probst hatte hier mal früher nen Bereich von 530-580mm Einbauhöhe fürs Whiplash empfohlen...


----------



## rfgs (26. August 2006)

also ich glaube der lenkwinkel von modell 04 auf 05 wurde um ein grad flacher.ich bin in den genuss gekommen beides zu fahren.04 und 05 mit super-t und 05 mit super-t und seit letztem august 05er 66 rc.die 05er 66 ist ja ein wenig als einbauhöhen-monster verschrieen(ca 590mm).das whiplash ist seeehr laufruhig geworden und ist nicht mehr wirklich tourentauglich und sehr frontlastig beim springen wegen dem gabelgewicht(ca 3200g).mich stört es ein bissal.
ich habe beschlossen bei meiner nächsten gabel unter 3kg zu bleiben und weniger einbauhöhe zu nehmen.MZ hat ja für nächstes jahr gute angebote im programm.die einbauhöhe der kommenden 66 dürfte also ungefähr der deiner sherman entsprechen.gewicht?
luft?is nicht mein ding.
ich persönlich finde das die softe 66 mit stahlfedern ideal zum hinterbau passt

roland


----------



## oldrizzo (26. August 2006)

ich habe die fox van 36, fahre damit auch touren und finde die gabel vom gewicht und von der performance mehr als ausreichend. die totem, denke ich, wäre eine gute wahl... aber auch nicht günstig.


----------



## zoomi (26. August 2006)

Totem soll bei 565mm und die Lyrik bei 545mm Einbauhöhe liegen. Ich finde die neuen Rock Shox Gabeln auch interessant, aber die Preise liegen locker auf Fox Niveau und da warte ich erstmal ab. Die 2step Totem liegt wohl auch bei 3kg Gewicht.
Mir geht´s wie Oldrizzo ich bin mit meiner 36 Van (2,5Kg/545mm Einbauhöhe) sehr zufrieden und ich fahre den Lenkwinkel durch einen 216er Dämpfer noch flacher.

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## rfgs (26. August 2006)

zoomi deine gabel baut doch auch sehr niedrig,also müssten die winkel doch eigentlich fast orginal sein,oder.
heizt du manchmal DH mit dicken steinen usw,hattest du da schonmal probs wegen der tretlagerhöhe?


----------



## oldrizzo (26. August 2006)

das kann man wohl sagen, dass die neuen rs gabeln preislich auf fox niveau liegen, daher kommen sie für mich nur bei tausch in frage. und das wird dann sein, wenn die fox hinüber ist.... ich fahre die 36 r, also nicht absenkbar und komme bis jetzt damit klar... auch bei steilen rampen (wobei steil relativ ist, schliesslich sind wir im taunus).

die nächsten tuningschritte für mein whip heissen (in klammern das was gerade montiert ist):

thomson elite (raceface atlas) / syncros superforce (holzfeller) / easton monkeylite cnt (hussefelt)

was meint ihr? taugt das? lenker und vorbau mit 25.4 klemmung, mom. noch 31.8... ich hoffe das beste.


----------



## zoomi (26. August 2006)

@rfgs Jep - der Lenkwinkel sollte so um die 67° sein wie beim Orginalsetup. Ich fahre 170er Kurbeln insofern keine Probleme.
@Rizzo - noch nie Probleme gehabt mit 25,4 Klemmung - Lenker stehe ich immer noch auf den Answer Protaper.

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## Johnnybike (27. August 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> das kann man wohl sagen, dass die neuen rs gabeln preislich auf fox niveau liegen, daher kommen sie für mich nur bei tausch in frage. und das wird dann sein, wenn die fox hinüber ist.... ich fahre die 36 r, also nicht absenkbar und komme bis jetzt damit klar... auch bei steilen rampen (wobei steil relativ ist, schliesslich sind wir im taunus).
> 
> die nächsten tuningschritte für mein whip heissen (in klammern das was gerade montiert ist):
> 
> ...




Du meinst doch sicher den Syntace Superforce oder? Der ist wirklich geil, kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Johnny


----------



## oldrizzo (27. August 2006)

uuuups, freudsche fehlleistung... aber ich meine den syntace und nicht syncros.... danke @ johnny!


----------



## rfgs (27. August 2006)

wer aus der whip-bruderschaft ist denn am besuchertag auf der eurobike anzutreffen?ich war mehrere jahre nicht mehr dorten und überlege gerade,ob ich genügend interesse habe einen tag lang teile anzuschauen!?

roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomi (27. August 2006)

Bin schon am Donnerstag auf der Eurobike und poste die Objekte der Begierde dann schnellstmöglich  

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## Erzengel.ch (28. August 2006)

zoomi schrieb:
			
		

> Bin schon am Donnerstag auf der Eurobike und poste die Objekte der Begierde dann schnellstmöglich
> 
> ride on
> 
> Zoomi



Mach das. Bitte ein extragrosses Foto falls eines der Whiplashs oder Freaks eine KeFü hat.


----------



## Hansman77 (29. August 2006)

Hansman77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte hiermit mal wieder die leidige "welche Gabel passt optimal zum Whiplash - Diskussion anzetteln"... Ich weiss, gabs hier schon zich mal, aber 2007 kommen einfach zu geile Gabeln .
> 
> Also bisher (Stand 2006) sah ich Rock Shox Boxxer Ride (FW 130-180 mm, Einbauhöhe 541mm) oder Marzocchi 66 light eta (FW 60-170 mm, Einbauhöhe 565mm ?) für Freerider mit Tourenambition (beide Gabeln höhenverstellbar) als perfekt an. Wenn man den Rahmen mehr auf reinen Downhill trimmen wollte, die Rock Shox Boxxer World Cup (FW 200mm, Einbauhöhe ?).
> 
> ...




Also, bzgl. Einbauhöhe 888 sl ata bin ich auch noch fündig geworden: 554-584mm, FW 170-200mm. Geile Gabel, aber wohl fürs Whipi too much, oder was meint die community?


----------



## mr.naga (29. August 2006)

Hansman77 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, bzgl. Einbauhöhe 888 sl ata bin ich auch noch fündig geworden: 554-584mm, FW 170-200mm. Geile Gabel, aber wohl fürs Whipi too much, oder was meint die community?





wieso "too much"??? klingt doch recht reizvoll!!!


----------



## Johnnybike (29. August 2006)

Ich bin "erst" am Freitag dort. Wäre geil wenn die Pics schon am Donnerstag im Netz wären, allerdings ist dann der Überraschungseffekt weg. Wie auch immer ich freue mich wahnsinnig auf die Eurobike, es gibt so viele geile neue Sachen. 

Die 888 mit ETA passt wohl besser ins Extreme, ist aber sicher noch gut fahrbar im normalen Whiplash, halt mehr oder weniger nur noch abfahrtstauglich.

Johnny


----------



## rfgs (29. August 2006)

hansmann,was wiegt denn die 888 luft denn so?also meine empfehlung,wie schon mal erwähnt,nur noch unter 3kgs.die 3,2kgs meiner 66 ziehen ordentlich nach unten,liegt wohl am leichten hinterbau samt nicht übergewichtigen hinterrad.
vielleicht bin ich auch nur n nasser sack?hä

roland


----------



## tool (29. August 2006)

musste reißen...

ps: vielleicht denke ich am we sogar an die bilder...

pps: 585mm halte ich für gewagt.  hat hier jemand ein whip mit 888? wenn ja: falls es denjenigen mal nach willingen verschlägt, >> pm <<. Ich möchte 888/whip mal gerne probefahren.


----------



## magg (29. August 2006)

Und hier noch mein Beitrag zur Gewichtsdiskusion. Ich fuhr das Whip mit 36 Talas, DHX 5.0, Singletrack, Syntace und Roox-Teilen, 3-fach Kettenblatt und Nobby Nics mit 16.0 Kg. Lediglich die Betty habe ich noch aufgezogen, was noch so ca. 400g aufreißt, dafür noch mal spürbar mehr Ruhe und Grip bringt. 
Zur Uphill-Performance kann ich nur sagen, ich war mit dem Teil schon auf dem Tremalzo(von Riva aus) und hab dabei keinerlei Greul verspürt. 
Die Downhill-Performance brauche ich hier wohl nicht mehr beschreiben.  
Von 2000hm bis zum überlegenen Bikepark-Einsatz ist alles möglich. Nur den großen Drop in Leogang bin ich damit noch nicht gesprungen, aber da scheitert's sicher nicht am Whipi!


----------



## pisskopp (30. August 2006)

@magg  sei bitte so nett und häng mal ein Bild rein...
Wenn das Whipp ähnliche Berg auf Perf. hinbekommt wie mein Freak , dann muss ich auch eins ham.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (30. August 2006)

@ magg:

und von welcher rahmengrösse sprichst du... ich komme mit einer ähnlichen austattung auf fast 18 kg und das wundert mich.


----------



## rfgs (30. August 2006)

spassig,ich eröffne jetzt mal die mehr-gewicht folge.so wie im album,bis auf neuerdings saint kurbelsatz und flite sattel,abgebildet wiegt meine karre minimal über 19kgs.wer bietet mehr!?

roland

einen dankenden denkzettel an tool


----------



## zoomi (30. August 2006)

Wieso nur Saint ? RF Diabolus ist doch viel schwerer  

Aber mal ernsthaft - manchmal macht ein wenig mehr Gewicht wirklich Sinn. Ich bin beispielsweise nach jahrelanger Abstinenz und Ausflügen zu Hayes und Formula zur Magura Louise Fr zurückgekehrt (210er Scheiben vorne und hinten). Die ist zwar deutlich schwerer wie die Oro aber in punkto Dosierbarkeit und Standfestigkeit ein Traum.

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## Hansman77 (30. August 2006)

rfgs schrieb:
			
		

> hansmann,was wiegt denn die 888 luft denn so?also meine empfehlung,wie schon mal erwähnt,nur noch unter 3kgs.die 3,2kgs meiner 66 ziehen ordentlich nach unten,liegt wohl am leichten hinterbau samt nicht übergewichtigen hinterrad.
> vielleicht bin ich auch nur n nasser sack?hä
> 
> roland



Bin ganz Deiner Meinung, dass die Gabel < 3 kg wiegen sollte. Hab mich deshalb auch 05 für ne Sherman Breakout plus (2,5 kg) und gegen 66 und Boxxer Ride entschieden...
Nun die 888 sl ata wird laut Zeitschriften,... bei 2,9 kg liegen - das macht die Sache neben der FW-Verstellung (im Gegensatz zur Boxxer World Cup) ja so reizvoll


----------



## magg (30. August 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> @ magg:
> 
> und von welcher rahmengrösse sprichst du... ich komme mit einer ähnlichen austattung auf fast 18 kg und das wundert mich.



S/M, kann gerne mal bei Interesse eine detaillierte List reinstellen.


----------



## mr.naga (30. August 2006)

komisch, ich komme mit mz66 und trasher-ausstattung in größe s/m gerade mal auf 18,1kg...   

ein whiplash mit 888 würd ich auch gerne mal sehen/fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (30. August 2006)

ich habe l/xl.... aber ob das soviel ausmacht? nächste woche nochmal nachwiegen....


----------



## rfgs (31. August 2006)

zoomi,hab mich mit dem gedanken mir hinten eine 210 scheibe zu spendieren gespielt.habe momentan ne 190er is auch schon bissig ,ich will MEEHR!habe ein 04er modell mit adapter 15.wärst du so freundlich,ich müsste nicht rumsuchen,mir deine kombination zu verraten.
wollte mir damals schon ne 210er reinbauen,ging damals aber noch nicht,da gabs keine passenden adapter.
zu meinem radgewicht weiss ich auch keinen rat?hab den S/M rahmen der wog exact 4,3 kgs.gabel 3,2kgs = 7,5kgs. wo die restlichen ca 11kgs zusammen kommen is mir schleierhaft aber auch wurscht.

roland

nachtrag:zoomi,wie lange fährst du denn schon die 210er?probleme mit rahmen?is die von fusion freigegeben?


----------



## zoomi (31. August 2006)

breaking news von der Eurobike:







[/url





[/url][/IMG][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

Neues Design - na ja entscheidet selbst.

Whiplash keine Veränderungen bis auf eine angeblich neue Lagerung der Wippe. Ich konnte keine Änderung sehen.

Freak ist tatsächlich überarbeitet und kommt als Freak mit 165mm und Freak Ex mit 165-170mm(?) und einem belastungsoptimierten Rohrsatz. Lagerung der Wippe ist gegenüber 06 verändert.

gruß

Zoomi


----------



## rfgs (31. August 2006)

in nem anderen thread,ich glaube neuheiten 2007,stellte ich schon mal die frage, warum noch ein normalo whip.falls das mit dem freak Ex stimmt fühl ich mich bestätigt.
design>90° winkel trifft kurve,sie haben sich zum fressen gern.
bzgl lagerung an den whips sag ich jetzt mal garnix,nur dass ichs krass finde!?


----------



## Echo (31. August 2006)

Für, die eine 888 in nem Whippi sehen wollen:





Ist halt ne 05, 170cm, nix 07...


MIr gefällt das neue Schriftdesign!


----------



## Johnnybike (31. August 2006)

Ich dachte die angekündigten Designänderungen sind gravierender, aber was soll's. Die Modellbeschriftungen haben wirklich Stile und das Extreme sieht scharf aus mit dem fetten Unterrohr und den Vierkant-Kettenstreben. Weiss man schon was von den Grössen bei Whiplash und Whiplash Extreme? Bin sehr gespannt auf morgen (Eurobikebesuch). Hoffentlich sind Prospekte vorhanden mit Ausstattungslisten. 

Johnny


----------



## magg (1. September 2006)

rfgs schrieb:
			
		

> zu meinem radgewicht weiss ich auch keinen rat?hab den S/M rahmen der wog exact 4,3 kgs.gabel 3,2kgs = 7,5kgs.



ich hab beim rahmen 4,2kg (Unterschied ev. zwecks Feder) und Gabel hat ca 2,5kg, also 800g hier schon gespart. Weiters mit Syntace Vorbau-Lenker nochmals 150g leichter als alle anderen Kombis. Die Roox-Sattelstütze ist ein Leichtgewicht. Bei XT-Kassette sind gegenüber SRAM 990 50g drinne, und und und. Ich habs mir nicht leicht gemacht bei der Komponentenwahl. Lediglich die Nobby Nics sind rausgeflogen, nicht weil sie nix taugen, nur weil die Betty einfach fenomenal ist! (für meinen Einsatzzweck)


----------



## oldrizzo (1. September 2006)

mir gefallen die neuen rahmendekore gar nicht. sieht alles sehr unmotiviert aus und einfach eine âstylishe" schrift zu benutzen, amcht noch lange kein gescheites dekor. sehr hausbacken das ganze!


----------



## Erzengel.ch (1. September 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> mir gefallen die neuen rahmendekore gar nicht. sieht alles sehr unmotiviert aus und einfach eine stylishe" schrift zu benutzen, amcht noch lange kein gescheites dekor. sehr hausbacken das ganze!



Wieso haben sie das Desgin vom Freak nicht beim Whiplash übernommen? Die Schrift sieht nach Barbie aus und die Farbwahl ist auch nicht die beste. 

Aber ist ja alles Geschmacksache. Hoffentlich wird immer noch custom farbe angeboten... z.B. schickes Schoggibraun 

Immerhin weiss ich jetzt das zumindest beim EX der Evolver und die Totem passt. *@Fusion:* Ist das auch beim 06 'normalen' Whiplash der Fall?


----------



## pisskopp (1. September 2006)

etwas feminin, aber geil... Die Schweissnähte sind etwas .. herb.
Das Freak sieht nach einem sehr steilen Lenkwinkel aus... ? 
Find ich gut..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magicforce (2. September 2006)

> mir gefallen die neuen rahmendekore gar nicht. sieht alles sehr unmotiviert aus und einfach eine stylishe" schrift zu benutzen, amcht noch lange kein gescheites dekor. sehr hausbacken das ganze!


muß mich da mal anschliessen ...habe Nächte lang nicht geschlafen in Erwartung der Neuerungen und dann heute die Bilder gesehen und war ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht  
kann man denn vielleicht auch die neuen Modelle in "altem " Design bekommen ...sonst muß ich wohl jetzt noch schnell bestellen, in der Hoffnung noch ein 06er Modell zu bekommen ..!


----------



## Johnnybike (2. September 2006)

Erzengel.ch schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin weiss ich jetzt das zumindest beim EX der Evolver und die Totem passt. *@Fusion:* Ist das auch beim 06 'normalen' Whiplash der Fall?



Whiplash normal mit Evolver geht sehr gut. Wurde mir gestern von Bodo Probst sehr empfohlen. Mir gefällt das neue Design schon. In "echt" sehen die Dinger viel geiler aus als auf Fotos. 

Johnny


----------



## tool (2. September 2006)

auf'm schlauch steh: was is'n der evolver?


----------



## rfgs (2. September 2006)

manitou "heiße"luft dämpfer für FR u DH


----------



## oldrizzo (2. September 2006)

rfgs schrieb:
			
		

> manitou "heiÃe"luft dÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r FR u DH



 

so, ich war mit dem whip in w-berg, waren aber zu faul zum fotos machen... ein seeeehr schÃ¶nes bike, aber wenn ich peter hÃ¼gels worten auf dem e-bike video glauben soll, dann muss ich mir ja jetzt wohl ein whip ex oder ein freak ex holen.  

was meint ihr? wird das freak ex mittelfristig das whip ersetzen? ich dachte und denke immer noch, das das whip eigentlich ein all-in-one bike ist... und die grenzen verschwimmen immer mehr. wozu brauche ich ein whip ex und ein freak ex? irgendwie impliziert das doch, die ânormalo" versionen seien nicht ausreichend. 

eure meinung wÃ¼rde mich interessieren....

der-mit-seinem-whip-sehr-glÃ¼ckliche-bernd


----------



## Johnnybike (2. September 2006)

Der Vorteil des Manitou Evolver ist, dass es ihn mit 70mm Hub bei 222mm Einbaulänge gibt. So hat man kein Federwegsverlust. Zweitens kann man ihn mit deutlich weniger Luftdruck fahren als den Fox DHX Air. Laut Bodo braucht man beim Evolver ca 13 bar, wenn man beim DHX Air 15-16 bar braucht und ab eben diesen 15-16 bar würde die Funktion des DHX Air leicht beeinträchtigt, sprich der DHX Air ist bis ca 75-80kg ok, dann ist Schluss. Zudem könne man den Evolver mit weniger Sag fahren. 

Johnny


----------



## Johnnybike (2. September 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> so, ich war mit dem whip in w-berg, waren aber zu faul zum fotos machen... ein seeeehr schönes bike, aber wenn ich peter hügels worten auf dem e-bike video glauben soll, dann muss ich mir ja jetzt wohl ein whip ex oder ein freak ex holen.
> 
> was meint ihr? wird das freak ex mittelfristig das whip ersetzen? ich dachte und denke immer noch, das das whip eigentlich ein all-in-one bike ist... und die grenzen verschwimmen immer mehr. wozu brauche ich ein whip ex und ein freak ex? irgendwie impliziert das doch, die normalo" versionen seien nicht ausreichend.
> 
> ...



Was ich mir vorstellen könnte wäre, dass das Freak Extreme sich 2008 am Federweg des aktuellen Whiplashs orientiert und das Whiplash Extreme in zwei Grössen kommt um es vielseitiger zu machen. Dann würde das Whiplash entfallen, was aber wiederum nicht sehr logisch wäre, da das Whiplash so beliebt ist. 

Johnny


----------



## oldrizzo (2. September 2006)

sehe ich ähnlich... auch ich denke, das die popularität des whip's ansteigend ist. naja, mit dem neuen dekor vllt nicht....  war'n witz, wem's gefällt.


----------



## jaybike (2. September 2006)

Wer weiss was weiss kostet? 

Hi, würde gern mein Whiplash von Fusion auf weiss umpulvern lassen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Zeit und Preis?

Thx,
Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank S. (2. September 2006)

Hallo Whiplash Gemeinde,
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Whiplash zu kaufen. Ich suche ein Bike mit dem es möglich ist auch mal ein paar 100Hm bergauf zu fahren, ohne das man das Gefühl hat auf einer Schaukel zu sitzen. Ich erkämpfe mir halt gerne meine Abfahrten.
Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit dem Bike? Gibt es irgendwelche Schwachstellen die man kennen sollte?
Kennt jemand von euch die Änderungen der 07 Modelle gegenüber der 06 Modelle?
Fährt jemand das aktuelle Promo Line Modell? Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit dem dort verbauten Dämpfer und der Gabel?
Ich weiß, Fragen über Fragen, aber hoffentlich könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## oldrizzo (2. September 2006)

mit einem whip kannst du nicht nur ein paar hundert hm bergauf fahren, sondern schon ordentlich. ich bin bis jetzt super zufrieden! was die änderungen bei den modellen betrifft musst du hier im fred mal schmökern... einfach mal ein paar posts weiter oben schauen...


----------



## Johnnybike (3. September 2006)

zoomi schrieb:
			
		

> Neues Design - na ja entscheidet selbst.
> 
> Whiplash keine Veränderungen bis auf eine angeblich neue Lagerung der Wippe. Ich konnte keine Änderung sehen.
> 
> ...



Das Whiplash hat eine neue Wippenlagerung, welche dem Extreme entspricht. Auf der Eurobike war jedoch nur am Extreme diese Lagerung verbaut. 













Das Freak Extreme hat genau die gleiche Geometrie wie das Freak, halt nur einen verstärkten Rohrsatz. Der Wunsch kam anscheinend von Guido Tschugg.

Johnny


----------



## Johnnybike (3. September 2006)

Whiplash:







Whiplash Extreme:







Johnny


----------



## rfgs (3. September 2006)

hi johnny
hat das whip ex ne durchgehende achse an der wippe?
is die reifen freiheit deutlich grösser als beim normalen whip?
hat das EX auch noch die anlaufscheiben verbaut oder gibts am haupt und kettenstrebenlagern ne änderung?
konntest mal probefahren bzgl rahmensteifigkeit und sitzposition?
hast vom fragen schon ein loch im bauch!?
danke im voraus für antworten

roland


----------



## EVO 1 (4. September 2006)

@ rfgs

Das Whip XT is der Hammer, es ist sehr Steif aber denoch Antriebsneutral.
Den Hinterbau bekomme ich kaum zum wippen. Habe schon die neue Wippenlagerung und im Hinterbau sind Reifen bis 2,6 kein Problem.
Konnte es leider noch nicht im Gelände testen, freue mich schon aufs Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaybike (4. September 2006)

Weiss jemand, ob der ROCO RC am Whip funktioniert? Wie ist seine Performance im Vergleich zum Fox DHX 5.0?

Merci,
Joe


----------



## rfgs (5. September 2006)

@EVO 1
was wiegt denn dein schmukstück so?


----------



## rfgs (7. September 2006)

@jaybike
den rocco gibts.so weit ich weiss in der selben länge(auge-auge)und dem selben hub wie den dhx stahl.222mm und 70mm.beim aktuellen modell oder seit 05 ist es glaub ich so,aber schau lieber noch mal bei fusion nach


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. September 2006)

Würg! Der Schriftzug ist ja widerlich. Das alte Design hat mir besser gefallen.





Orange passt sehr gut zu Grün und Blau.

Zum Glück kann man bei Fusion die Farben aussuchen.


----------



## magg (9. September 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:
			
		

> @magg  sei bitte so nett und häng mal ein Bild rein...
> Wenn das Whipp ähnliche Berg auf Perf. hinbekommt wie mein Freak , dann muss ich auch eins ham.
> 
> Danke



Hallo Pisskopp,
hat leider etwas gedauert.

Gruß magg


----------



## pisskopp (11. September 2006)

Danke .. Muss ich mal Probe-Fahren


----------



## Freeerider81 (19. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich muss mal wieder auf der Gabelfrage rumhacken, sorry! 
Ich hab in meinem 06 Whiplash ne 04 Sherman Breakout Plus dirn. Die ist nun aber leider vÃ¶llig am Sack. Sie spricht einfach nimmer an und hat trotz Ãlwechsel ne miserable DÃ¤mpfung. 
Ich such nun ne Singlecrowngabel mit HÃ¶henverstellung, niedriger EinbauhÃ¶he und so um die 180mm Federweg.
Wenn ich mich dann so umsehe bleiben nur zwei Hersteller Ã¼brig. RS und Marzocchi. Die Totem ist mir aber bis jetzt etwas zu teuer. (2-Step 1150â¬) 
Was haltet ihr von den 66-Modellen? Welche wÃ¼rdet ihr empfehlen? Und das wichtigste, was wiegen den die Dinger? Hab bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden. 

WÃ¼rde mich Ã¼ber ne Info/Anregung von euch freuen!


----------



## NoStyle (19. September 2006)

Wenn Rock Shox, dann denk doch alternativ zur Totem mal an die Domain. Die gibt´s in 4 Versionen (2x180 mm FW nicht absenkbar, 2x115 bis 160 mm FW absenkbar). Baut max. so hoch wie die Totem (565 mm), aber nicht so fett und ist ähnlich vom Gewicht (unter 3 kg inkl. Schaft und Maxleachse!!!), dürfte aber günstiger sein.

Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## Diaz (19. September 2006)

also geht das doch mit dem evolver und vollem federweg.........yes johnny u saved my day....das fusion plappermaul am stand hat mir erzählt geht ned aber warum wusste er auch ned aber dann hat er mir alle brutalen geschichten erzählt wo er so war und wie gross sein ........ naja das übliche(war nicht gabi oder probst).
geilgeilgeil whiplash mit luft yesssss da müsste ich auf so 16,4 runter kommen ;-)


----------



## Freeerider81 (19. September 2006)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Wenn Rock Shox, dann denk doch alternativ zur Totem mal an die Domain. Die gibt´s in 4 Versionen (2x180 mm FW nicht absenkbar, 2x115 bis 160 mm FW absenkbar). Baut max. so hoch wie die Totem (565 mm), aber nicht so fett und ist ähnlich vom Gewicht (unter 3 kg inkl. Schaft und Maxleachse!!!), dürfte aber günstiger sein.
> 
> Grüsse
> NoStyle



Danke für die schnelle antwort.
Die 160mm sind mir eigendlich zu wenig! Die Domain gefällt mir ehrlichgesagt auch nicht. Find ich irgendwie wie den Billigen abklatsch der Totem. Ich hoffe es fühlt sich keiner angegriffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diaz (19. September 2006)

ich fahr momentan ein whiplash mit der rc2x und 1700 federweg vorne.
passt perfekt von der geometrie und bin letzte wochenende noch ganz paasabel 1400 höhenmeter am gardasee damit gekurbelt.
bin echt begeistert von der gabel aber so wie es aussieht wirds neäxhstes jahr ne totem wegen der vollen aktivität bei abgesenkter gabel und dem gewicht dabei.


----------



## NoStyle (19. September 2006)

Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle antwort.
> Die 160mm sind mir eigendlich zu wenig! Die Domain gefällt mir ehrlichgesagt auch nicht. Find ich irgendwie wie den Billigen abklatsch der Totem. Ich hoffe es fühlt sich keiner angegriffen!



Neee, fühl mich nicht angegriffen 
Ich wunder mich nur, da in diesem und in einigen anderen Foren viel über die Totem disskutiert wird. Vielen ist die einfach zu fett, passt von der Optik nicht an jedes Bike. Die Domain hat eigentlich die gleichen Einstellungsfeatures wie die Totem - der einzige Unterschied ist Motion-Control anstatt Mission-Control. Vom Casting hat sie die Dimensionen wie RS Lyrik oder auch die MZ 66er, dürfte wahrscheinlich aber leichter und billiger sein als MZ.
Ich finde sie jedenfalls sehr interessant, aber jedem dass Seine  .

Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## rfgs (20. September 2006)

+/- hab ich glaub ich mal in der grundschule gelernt.es ist schön zu sehen,daß auch andere menschen diese grundrechenarten beherrschen.

grüße an alle erstklässler


----------



## magg (21. September 2006)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Vielen ist die einfach zu fett, passt von der Optik nicht an jedes Bike.



Wenn das Ding Hammer funktioniert sch... ich auf die Optik. Ich glaube es hat noch niemand jemals gesagt: "Schau mal, der lässts ordentlich krachen, aber seine Gabel sieht ja sch.... aus!"  
Aber das ist, wie fast alles im Leben, eine Frage des Blickwinkels bzw. der Prioritäten!  Zum Glück haben wir Whipi-Fahrer einen top funktionierenden Freerider und der sieht auch noch ganz gut aus.


----------



## NoStyle (21. September 2006)

magg schrieb:


> Wenn das Ding Hammer funktioniert sch... ich auf die Optik. Ich glaube es hat noch niemand jemals gesagt: "Schau mal, der lässts ordentlich krachen, aber seine Gabel sieht ja sch.... aus!"
> Aber das ist, wie fast alles im Leben, eine Frage des Blickwinkels bzw. der Prioritäten!  Zum Glück haben wir Whipi-Fahrer einen top funktionierenden Freerider und der sieht auch noch ganz gut aus.



Gebe Dir in allem vollkommen Recht!  
Das war ja nicht meine persönliche Meinung, sondern eher allgemein bezogen auf die Reaktionen der Totemoptik hier und anderswo! Für mich persönlich ist im Falle einer neuen Gabel die Domain interessanter, alleine schon wegen dem Preis bei wahrscheinlich gleicher Funktion.

Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. September 2006)

Ich habe mir gestern dieses Fahhrad gekauft:




Die Farbe gefiel mir und der Händler hat mir einen guten Preis gemacht. Ist das ein Whiplash oder so?

Die die Reifen sind mir ein wenig zu wuchtig aber ich hab noch zwei Farmer John zu Hause, die haben nicht so einen grossen Rollwiderstand. Das orange Rädchen sieht zwar lustig aus, aber ich werde es wahrscheinlich abschrauben, dafür kommen die Hörnchen von meinem alten Wheeler dran.


----------



## mingus (22. September 2006)

Das fehlt das 3. kettenblatt, die haben dich beschi55en! Ich würde es zurückbringen!


----------



## Diaz (22. September 2006)

ich hätte noch ne 5 jahre alte sid, die wäre viel passender zu den hörnchen...
nur 499.- fast geschenkt


----------



## EVO 1 (22. September 2006)

@ Knurrhan,

Schönes XT. Hat die selbe Farbe wie mein XT, das Orange ist geil oder!
Ist das ein Fusion Kompletbike? Habe meins ja selber Aufgebaut aber deins ist auch sehr geil!!!

@ rfgs,

mein XT wegt voll DH tauglich 18.4 Kg mit einer 888 RC2X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (23. September 2006)

evo und knurrhahn neid ist ein scheiß chrakterzug aber ich hab ihn grad und geld keins.
evo 1:ich finds sau leicht,irgendwas muß ich da wohl bei meinem whip falsch gemacht haben?

grüße


----------



## zoomi (23. September 2006)

Sehr geil die beiden Extremes  
Ich bitte um Erfahrungsberichte mit den Bikes. 
@ Knurrhahn - wie groß bist du und ist das die 200er Travis ?

Danke !

Zoomi


----------



## EVO 1 (23. September 2006)

Das XT ist sehr Antriebsneutral, bin damit schon den Frankenstein bei Darmstadt hochgefahren und das mit einem Kettenblatt. Hätte nicht gedacht das da im Wiegetritt nichts Schaukelt außer der Gabel. Bergab ist das XT Sau geil!!
Es fühlt sich sehr straff an, ist aber Bergab sehr sensible.


----------



## mr.naga (24. September 2006)

bist du straße gefahren, oder durch den Wald???


----------



## EVO 1 (24. September 2006)

Von Eberstadt aus durch den Wald, über den unteren Parkplatz.
Staße wäre Wansin, hab ich aber schon mit dem Rennrad gemacht.
Daher kenne ich die strecke und bin durch den Wald hochgefahren.
Ist flacher als die Straße hat aber auch Steile stücke drin.
Bin halt den Frankenstein noch nie mit nem DHler hoch!


----------



## Knurrhahn (25. September 2006)

Erfahrungsbericht?

Seit August bin ich auf einem Testrad (Whiplash Extreme, Manitou Travis Single 180, Formula Oro K24) unterwegs, seit letzter Woche auf meinem eigenen Rad (Whiplash Extreme, Manitou Travis Single 203, Magura Gustav M).

Als erstes habe ich am Rad jeweils die Big Bettys gegen virile Maxxis Minion 2.7 super tracky ersetzt, denn ein guter Reifen ist schon die halbe Miete. Die dicken DH-Schlappen haben die Laufräder aber ziemlich schwer gemacht, trotzdem lässt sich das Whiplash gut treten, es reagiert einfach direkter auf die Pedale, so wie alle Fusion. An meinem Rad ist auch ein kleines Kettenblatt und eine schaltbare Führung, ein weiterer Vorteil des Fusions ist, dass man eine relativ lange Sattelstütze verwenden kann. Hochpedalieren geht also, aber ist wegen der dicken Finken eine Fitnessübung.

*Zum vergleich der beiden Extremen* kann ich nur sagen, die Manitou funktionniert besser als erwartet was das Federverhalten betrifft, kann aber mit einer Doppelbrückengabel nicht mithalten, was die Steifigkeit betrifft. Bei der 180er hatte ich noch das Schnellspannersystem. Zum Glück ist an meiner 203er das alte System mit den Imbussen, das Schnellspannersystem löste sich bei mir ständig, bis ich die Achse entfettete und mit Teflondichtungsband fixierte. Die Oro packt mindestens so gut wie die Gustav, machte sich aber schon nach wenigen Tagen durch klemmende Kolben bemerkbar. Alles, was von Fusion kam, war technisch einwandfrei und machte keinerlei Probleme. Allerdings mache ich auch mit jedem Bike, dass ich fahre, nach jedem ausführlichen Ausflug einen kleinen Service und ziehe *alle* Schrauben mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel nach.

*Nebst Fusion* bin ich das Santacruz VPfree und das Specialized Demo 8 von Kumpels gefahren. 
Das VPfree ist ein Schiff im Vergleich zum Fusion, der Radstand ist länger, vorallem der Hinterbau ist beim Fusion angenehm kompakt. Das Fusion springt dadurch viel besser und ist auch einiges wendiger. Das Schiff kriegt man so leicht nicht vom Boden weg, fühlt sich dafür auf sehr schnellen, holprigen Passagen sicherer an, aber das Fusion kann man auch sehr gut scheuchen.
Am Demo8 mochte ich nicht, dass man mit den Fersen leicht an die Hinterbauschwinge kommt, abgesehen davon ist beim Specialized das Tretlager so tief, dass man in schwieriger Umgebung ständig aufpassen muss, dass man nirgens anstösst. Auch reagiert das Demo dumpfer auf Tretbewegungen als das VPfree und noch dumpfer als das Fusion.
Beim Fusion Extreme spürt man den Federweg erst dann, wenn man ihn braucht!

Einziges *Manko* von Fusion generell ist, das die Räder schlecht zusammengesetzt ausgeliefert werden. Bei meinem Freak letztes Jahr löste sich nach einem Tag die vordere Bremsscheibe, beim Whiplash waren die Bremsadapter so montiert, dass die Scheiben daran schleiften. Dabei ist eine Gustav wirklich einfach zu montieren! Auch gibts bei Fusion seit diesem Sommer einen automatischen Telefonbeantworter, der auf die Frage, wann das Rad dann endlich kommt, sagt: "Morgen wird es ausgeliefert".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (25. September 2006)

kann man den bereifungswechsel auch vergleichen mit den worten:goaßbock und elephant?
zusammengefasst:das EX ist also den h-bau betrachtend(federverhalten) ein nur minimalst größerer bruder des normalos.also merkt man da die paar mm mehrfederweg?verwindungssteifer wird er ja auf alle fälle sein.
demo 10?gabs das überhaupt?
grüsse


----------



## Knurrhahn (25. September 2006)

Demo 8, hab's korrigiert.

Das Whiplash bin ich auch gefahren. Das Extreme ist schon noch ein bisschen wuchtiger.


----------



## oldrizzo (25. September 2006)

Moin,

bin aus Finale Ligure zurück. Das Whip ist noch heil und bergauf wie bergab war es eine Freude. Mit Kratzern siehts gleich noch viel schöner aus!

Kaufen!

Mehr zu Finale und dem Whip demnächst in meinem Blog!


----------



## NoStyle (26. September 2006)

Knurrhahn schrieb:


> ... Das Whiplash bin ich auch gefahren. Das Extreme ist schon noch ein bisschen wuchtiger.



Hallo Knurrhahn,

bist Du beide im direkten Vergleich gefahren? Könntest Du hierzu bitte einen subjektiven Fahreindruck zu den Unterschieden (Whip/Whip EX) geben?

Danke und viele Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## rfgs (30. September 2006)

ich schließ mich NoStyle an.ich will wissen was ich verpasse!
also ihr glücklichen EX besitzer bitte ran an die tasten!danke

roland


----------



## THBiker (30. September 2006)

Ich hätte auch noch ne Frage zum Whiplash!

Haben die wirklich so flache Sitzwinkel???  kann jemand mal den die Lenk- und Sitzwinkel messen und posten? Bitte!! 

Welche Rahmengröße brauche ich mit 183cm und Freeride lastigem biken? Reicht S/M??

achja...gibt´s das normale Whiplash auch bald mit dem Vierkant-Hinterbau wie das Ex .....find der schaut viel besser aus 

Schon mal vielen Danke


----------



## zoomi (30. September 2006)

Der Sitzwinkel ist echt so flach wie angegeben, hängt aber wie der Lenkwinkel vom verbauten Dämpfer und der Gabel ab. Wegen der Uphilltauglichkeit musst du dir überhaupt keine Gedanken machen, die Geo von dem Rad ist einfach nur geil - Spassmaschine pur  

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## THBiker (30. September 2006)

würd wohl ne 66 SL Ata reinbauen und den großen Dämpfer (FOX DHX 5.0)

ok....muzss mal schauen wo ich mal probefahren kann 

welche Rahmengröße tut ihr bei 183 empfehlen??


----------



## raschaa (1. Oktober 2006)

THBiker schrieb:


> welche Rahmengröße tut ihr bei 183 empfehlen??



Das hängt vom einsatzgebiet ab....bin 189 und hab beide grössen gefahren, bin mit beiden gut zurechtgekommen. hab mir aber das l/xl gekauft um noch ein wenig allround eigenschaften zu haben, würde ich nur bergab fahren hätt ich des s/m genommen. denke in deinem fall ists kleine immer noch gut passend für alles. vorallem weil beim l/xl die "standover" höhe am oberrohr doch recht hoch ist. (hab ne totem 2-step die halt auch recht hoch baut....)


----------



## jaybike (12. Oktober 2006)

Wen es interessiert: bei ebay gibts von mir gerade einen nagelneuen olivgrünen 06er Whiplash-Rahmen incl. Fox DHX 5.0.

Grüße,
Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (12. Oktober 2006)

raschaa schrieb:


> Das hängt vom einsatzgebiet ab....bin 189 und hab beide grössen gefahren, bin mit beiden gut zurechtgekommen. hab mir aber das l/xl gekauft um noch ein wenig allround eigenschaften zu haben, würde ich nur bergab fahren hätt ich des s/m genommen. denke in deinem fall ists kleine immer noch gut passend für alles. vorallem weil beim l/xl die "standover" höhe am oberrohr doch recht hoch ist. (hab ne totem 2-step die halt auch recht hoch baut....)




also ich will die mit Freeriden, d.h. ab und zu Bikepark Hauptsächlich aber noch selbst den Berg hoch strampeln....wir haben hier keine Lifte  
aber wenn du mit 189 noch mit dem s/m zurecht kommst ist das für mich sicherlich optimal


----------



## BananaJoe (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute.
Es wird bald einen Whiplash Fahrer mehr hier geben. Ich habe mein altes Rad verkauft. Nun steht ein kompletter Neuaufbau an. Freu!!!!!
Könnt ihr mir sagen, welche Größe das Tretlagergehäuse bei einem normalen Whiplash hat? Welchen Durchmesser Sattelstange und die Klemme haben müssen? Und, was für eine Achse ich hinten fahren kann? Habe einen Deetraks Satz liegen. Dort ist eine 135mm Schraubachse in der Nabe verbaut. Paßt das?
Für die richtigen Cracks: Kann ich auf der Deetraks Nabe ein Saint Schaltwerk montieren?
Wäre klasse wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.

Fetten Gruß
Patrick


----------



## rfgs (14. Oktober 2006)

sers patrick,
klemme brauchst du 35mm,sattelstütze vergess ich andauernd.tretlager 73 mm umwerferklemmung,d.h. real wars bei mir ca 72 mm.
achse 135mm schnellspann oder 10mm schraub.
saint weiß ich nicht,kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen,ergo ich bin kein crack.
alle angaben ohne gewähr

roland


----------



## Johnnybike (14. Oktober 2006)

Sattelstütze: 30,0mm

Johnny


----------



## mr.naga (15. Oktober 2006)

hi johnny,

wieso verkaufst du dein bike??? 
andere marke? oder anderes modell? whiplash extrem? 

gruß 

sven


----------



## BananaJoe (15. Oktober 2006)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten. Klasse. Ich habe auch nochmal bei fusion auf der HP die Daten gefunden. Ihr habt 100% Recht mit den Werten.
Und Roland, das mit den Cracks war bestimmt nicht ganz so ernst gemeint. Kannst doch nicht alles wissen.

Neben läuft bei mir Roam. Der absolut beste Film, den ich bisher gesehen habe.

Ich habe hier im Forum viel über Gabel/Rahmen Kombi für das Whiplash gelesen. Wenn ich mir eine 2005 MZ 66RC 170mm kaufe, bin ich doch gut bedient, oder? Oder passt eine 06 besser?

Vielen Dank für eure Mühen...
Find ich klasse.

Fetten Gruß
Patrick


----------



## rfgs (15. Oktober 2006)

hey patrick,s war auch nur läppische ironie meinerseits.
ich hab die MZ 66 RC 170mm  05.die gabel ist butter,ABER die baut ansatzweise so hoch wie ne mopedgabel,außerdem wiegt die ca. 3,2/3 kg.ich komme gut damit zurecht,nur gewicht stört n bissl.die bauhöhe der 05er liegt bei ungefähr 590mm.bei den 06er modellen hat MZ die bauhöhe um 30mm gesenkt und das gewicht auch soweit ich weiß.10mm bauhöhe ändern den lenkwinkel ca +/- 1°,dh mein whip liegt ruhig auf der piste.

roland


----------



## raschaa (16. Oktober 2006)

BananaJoe schrieb:


> Ich habe hier im Forum viel über Gabel/Rahmen Kombi für das Whiplash gelesen. Wenn ich mir eine 2005 MZ 66RC 170mm kaufe, bin ich doch gut bedient, oder? Oder passt eine 06 besser?
> 
> Fetten Gruß
> Patrick



also viele leute haben die 05er 66 und 888 verflucht wegen ihrer massiven einbaulänge. ich persönlich würde es mir nicht antun, ein bike das über excellente allround eigenschaften verfügt mit ner gabel die "viel zu lang" ist die geo zu versauen. kumpel von mir hat letztes jahr von der 05er auf die 06er gewechselt und dachte er hätte ein neues bike. was vorher wie ein panzer fuhr, war nun voll handlich ohne die hispeed eigenschaften einzubüßen. fakt ist, irgendwann ist der lenkwinkel einfach zu flach wenn die restliche geo nicht drauf abgestimmt ist.

schon mal drauf geachtet: wer 2005 im professionellen dh ne 888 gefahren ist hat sich grundsätzlich flache brücken gekauft......

my2cents
ra


----------



## BananaJoe (17. Oktober 2006)

Ich danke euch. Ich habe mich jetzt auch fÃ¼r die 06 SL ETA entschieden.
FÃ¼r mein Saint Schaltwerkproblem habe ich auch eine LÃ¶sung.
Mavic hat fÃ¼r die Deemax/Deetraks extra eine Saintachse im Programm.
Einfach alte raus und diese rein-fertig!
Kostet 45â¬, zu bestellen bei TNC-Hamburg.

Danke fÃ¼r eure ehrlichen und kompetenten Antworten.

bisbald
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diaz (20. Oktober 2006)

gute entscheidung.ich fahr die 06 rc2x und bin absolut begeistert.
ach ja ich verkauf meine kiste anfang nächsten jahres....nur ein paar kratzer vom anlehnen an der eisdiele...wie üblich


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Oktober 2006)

guden,

an meinem whip, speziell am ausfallende hinten, sowie an der kettenstrebe rechts platzt der lack ab... also keine kratzer oder ähnliches sondern kleine lackplättchen die einfach abplatzen. ist das bei euren bikes auch so?

danke für die info...


----------



## mr.naga (20. Oktober 2006)

ja, hab auch jetzt lackprobleme am ausfallende festgestellt...
soll man sowas reklamieren???


----------



## oldrizzo (20. Oktober 2006)

naja, weiss ich auch nicht. an und für sich ist das kein ding, aber bei einem evtl. wiederverkauf kann sowas schon den preis drücken. 

vllt. liest der bodo ja mit und kann mal was dazu sagen!


----------



## rfgs (22. Oktober 2006)

leuts ich hab ne frage
wird der hinterbau des whip nach der montage/schweißen/wärmebehandlung(reihenfolge is jetzt mal egal) kalt-gerichtet?wenn ja,kann es dann sein,daß sich dieser kaltgerichtete HB nach ca 1,5 jahren schleichend in seine ursprungsausrichtung(nach schweißen/wärmebehandlung) zurück bewegt?
die frage stell ich weil:
bei schneller fahrt auf halbwegs glatten untergrund mit bodenloch das sanft übergehende ränder hat und heftig geiler kompression,drückt/zieht es mir beim anschl. ausfedern des HB das rad immer nach rechts weg,oder anders, der sattel geht in richtung innenseite rechter oberschenkel.
im sitzen hab ich das gefühl(ich weiß nicht wie ichs anders formulieren soll)als würde der hinterbau linkseitig einknicken?
das hinterrad ist mittig über der nabe zentriert und sitzt korrekt in den ausfallern.
ach ja beim wheelie fahren kippt mir dir karre extrem nach links weg,manual das gleiche,egal nach welcher seite der untergrund abschüßig ist.
ist seit ca 4 wochen so.
i am confused
danke für eure hilfe


----------



## hankpank (22. Oktober 2006)

Hmm, hört sich nach nem Riss/Bruch an, aber da wirst du bestimmt schon geguckt haben... Vielleicht mal alle Schrauben nachziehen und vielleicht doch mal den Rahmen ganz genau absuchen wegen Rissen. Aber wie sich das anhört müsste es, wenn schon, ein fetter Riss sein.
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Aluminium nach anderthalb Jahren auf einmal so stark arbeitet. Oder halt Materialfehler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (22. Oktober 2006)

zwecks rissen,losen schrauben und ausgelutschten anlaufscheiben hab ich schon gesucht.fehlanzeige.
s einzige was mir heute so augenscheinlich aufgefallen ist war,daß mein hinterrad irgendwie net so ganz mit dem hauptrahmen fluchtet.müsst ich mir aber ne rahmenlehre basteln?
deswegen auch die frage zwecks kaltrichten usw.
naja merci für die antwort
bin zwar auf dem tech. auge nicht blind aber mit alu kaltrichten kenn ich mich auch nicht wirklich aus

roland


----------



## magg (23. Oktober 2006)

rfgs schrieb:


> leuts ich hab ne frage
> wird der hinterbau des whip nach der montage/schweißen/wärmebehandlung(reihenfolge is jetzt mal egal) kalt-gerichtet?wenn ja,kann es dann sein,daß sich dieser kaltgerichtete HB nach ca 1,5 jahren schleichend in seine ursprungsausrichtung(nach schweißen/wärmebehandlung) zurück bewegt?



Hi rfgs,
auch ich bin kein Profi im "Kalt richten" oder bin mit dem Fertigungsprozess von Fusion vertraut, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie die Teile auf die Lehre aufspannen, anwärmen, anschließend schweißen und wieder kontrolliert abkühlen. Somit sollte ein "Kalt richten" nicht mehr nötig sein. Würde auch das Gefüge zu sehr strapazieren. Aber vielleicht ist auch jemand hier, der den Fertigungsprozess etwas erläutern kann. 
Ich würde mal sagen Bruch, Lager kaputt,...
Gruß magg


----------



## rfgs (30. Oktober 2006)

tach zusammen!
ziehe meine oben gemachten aussagen teilweise zurück!
habe am woe. einen astreinen riss in meiner sattelstütze entdeckt!?
der ist da wohl schon ein bisserl länger und weitete sich.
s HR ist trotzdem nicht in einer flucht,da werd ich nochmal genauer prüfen müssen usw.

grüße


----------



## pisskopp (30. Oktober 2006)




----------



## BananaJoe (30. Oktober 2006)

Moin Leute,
ich stelle diese Frage hier nochmal öffentlich.
Und vielleicht auch, um es hier nochmal in dem ultmate-Whip-Thread nochmal stehen zu haben.
Mein Aufbau steckt in vollen Touren. Nun nochmal eine Frage.
Welchen Steuersatz könnt ihr mir empfehlen damit die Geometrie spitze bleibt und die Gabel nicht an den Rahmen stößt.
Ich habe drei gefunden:

Da Bomb Darection
Acros AH-15R
NC-17 Imperator

Welchen verbaue ich am besten ins Whip mit ner 2006 MZ 66 RC2X 170mm?
Danke schonmal.
Ihr werdet bestimmt wieder ein paar klasse Tips für mich haben.

Fetten Gruß
Patrick


----------



## zoomi (30. Oktober 2006)

Acros - seit längerer Zeit im Einsatz absolut 0 Probleme. Ausserdem ebenfalls Made in Germany  

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## Knurrhahn (31. Oktober 2006)

rfgs schrieb:


> tach zusammen!
> ziehe meine oben gemachten aussagen teilweise zurück!
> habe am woe. einen astreinen riss in meiner sattelstütze entdeckt!?
> der ist da wohl schon ein bisserl länger und weitete sich.
> ...



Ist denn das Rad auch schön zentriert? Ich musste bis jetzt jedes neue Fahrrad nachzentrieren.


----------



## Johnnybike (31. Oktober 2006)

Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ist denn das Rad auch schön zentriert? Ich musste bis jetzt jedes neue Fahrrad nachzentrieren.



Bei meinem Whiplash musste ich das Hinterrad um mindestens eine Umdrehung pro Nippel nachziehen. 

Johnny


----------



## rfgs (31. Oktober 2006)

jep es ist mittig zentriert,habs extra im laden mit der entsprechenden lere(himmel herr gott nochmal,jetzt weiß ich doch glatt nimmer wie man lere buchstabiert)
überprüft.
also meine obige frage bzgl rückverformung bleibt bestehen.

@joe
viel erfolg noch,zwecks ss weiß ich nix da ich noch die alte gebogene krone hab und die passt mit jedem steuersatz unters rohr muhaha

roland


----------



## rfgs (31. Oktober 2006)

wollt noch was loswerden:
hab bis letztens die BB von schwalbe gefahren.der reifen ist eigentlich spitze.es gibt wie so oft ein kleines aber:mir ist das profil bei schwerem boden zu schnell zu gewesen und ich nutze meine karre auch öfters zu flotter wiesen steilhangabfahrt> fiasko,vergleichbar wie auf eis fahren.

hab mir jetzt die minion dh f/r /draht in der 60a mischung,breite 2,5 besorgt.
jungs ich sag euch mir ist der mund nach der ersten fahrt offen gestanden.
auf asphalt rollen die reifen auch noch halbwegs leicht,ich muß aber erwähnen,daß ich sie schändlicherweise mit 2,5 bar druck gefahren habe.
wat solls!?
möcht gar nicht erst wissen wie die in super tacky kleben.
ein kleines bsp zum besten:
volles rohr auf einem typischen parkweg(deckschicht feiner rollsplit,darunter festes feuchtes sand kies gemisch)die vorderbremse bei ca 40 gezogen(ich dachte der reifen wird genauso rutschen wie die BB)es tut einen krack mich schmeißts fast über lenker,stillstand.dann gänsehaut andere dimension

yes der winter ist gerettet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hankpank (31. Oktober 2006)

rfgs schrieb:


> wollt noch was loswerden:
> hab bis letztens die BB von schwalbe gefahren.der reifen ist eigentlich spitze.es gibt wie so oft ein kleines aber:mir ist das profil bei schwerem boden zu schnell zu gewesen und ich nutze meine karre auch öfters zu flotter wiesen steilhangabfahrt> fiasko,vergleichbar wie auf eis fahren.
> 
> hab mir jetzt die minion dh f/r /draht in der 60a mischung,breite 2,5 besorgt.
> ...



hehe   musst mal die slow reezay probieren...
Passt der Minion denn problemlos durch die Schwinge?


----------



## rfgs (1. November 2006)

ja,der passt ohne probleme durch.der 2,5 minion is vom volumen und der breite magerer als die 2,4 BB!
bzgl volumen der reifen hab ich auch festgestellt(is ja eigentlich auch logisch) daß die einen viel direkteren bodenkontakt vermitteln da sie nicht so schwammig sind wie die BBs.
es gibt immer ein für und wider.
ich werde mit den minion zB keine 20 km tour fahren.

also super tacky und slow reezay wären mir glaub ich zu krass,außer ich würde nur park heizen gehen.

ja dann ehrt mal alle heiligen


----------



## mr.naga (1. November 2006)

wie schwer sind denn die minions? 
hab mir den highroller empfehlen lassen... was haltet ihr von dem am whiplash?
geht supertacky auch noch 5-10 km bergauf?

gruß
naga


----------



## BananaJoe (1. November 2006)

Hi Leute,
endlich kann ich auch mal einen Tip geben! freu!!!!

Es gibt die Minions in zwei "Gewichtsklassen".
Einmal mit doppeltem Boden, also stärkere Karkasse, zum Schutz vor Durchschlag. Und eine Version ohne diese verstärke Karkasse.
Der Heißt, glaube ich, Minion XC! Gibt aber nur in 2,35 bei Mountainbikes.net.
Jedenfalls hatte ich diesen auf meinem letzten Bike.
Ein super Reifen, rollt auf Asphalt noch passabel und im Gelände greift der wie verrückt. Da kann ich Roland nur zustimmen. Ich werde ihn mir wieder kaufen.
Habe ihn selbst gewogen: 840Gr! Geht noch, für solch ein Profil und die Breite.
Ich habe vorn und hinten den Vorderreifen gefahren, ging super.

Fetten Gruß
Patrick


----------



## rfgs (1. November 2006)

@mr naga
wie schwer genau kann ich dir nicht sagen,aber ich würde sie auf über 1kg schätzen,denn ich hab mir die dh version mit doppelter karkasse gekauft!
wenn schon denn schon!
zum zweiten:
es geht alles bergauf! obs noch spaß macht ist ein anderes thema.
die high roller sind in den extrem weichen mischungen(40 und 42) definitiv sehr gut zum bergabheizen und shredden.ein kumpel hatte die super tacky high roller mal ca. einen tag in saalbach aufgezogen und die reifen waren nach besagtem tag  definitiv runter/stollen hatten sich abgefahren.auf asphalt durfte er nicht zu treten aufhören,da er sonst stehen geblieben wäre!
bei matsch waren sie aber auch nicht so der knaller.

da liegt der patrick schon genau gleich mit meinen neuen erkenntnissen!

roland


----------



## rfgs (1. November 2006)

son kack!
bei mir hats grade zu schneien begonnen!


----------



## Johnnybike (2. November 2006)

Die Minion DH 2.5 sind ca 1400g! Ich glaube ich probiere mal die neuen Schwalbe Muddy Mary. Sind so "Feuchtreifen". Nicht für Schlamm. Sind 1200g in 2.5er Breite. Auch mit doppelter Karkasse. 

Johnny

P.S. Was schon Schnee? Hilfe, ich will noch nicht frieren!


----------



## rfgs (2. November 2006)

hey johnny!

ich glaub aber,daß die MMs nicht mehr durch den hinterbau des normalo whips passen werden!
ich hab die mavic ex 729 und da isses mit den BBs schon arg knapp.
falls schwalbe konsequent weiter "volumisiert" werden die MMs schon richtig fett.
der gedanke die MMs aufzuziehen kam mir vor maxxis in den sinn.

oder hat der herr etwa vor zu den extremisten in sachen rahmen-wahl zu wechseln?

grüße


----------



## Johnnybike (2. November 2006)

rfgs schrieb:


> hey johnny!
> 
> ich glaub aber,daß die MMs nicht mehr durch den hinterbau des normalo whips passen werden!
> ich hab die mavic ex 729 und da isses mit den BBs schon arg knapp.
> ...



Ich probiers einfach mal. Die Breite sollte schon irgendwie gehen, ich mache mir mehr Sorgen um den Umwerfer. Aber die Big Betty ist glaube ich schon eher eine Ausnahme bei Schwalbe, denn der Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph in 2.4 sind nicht so breit. Allerdings hab ich die alle an der Eurobike angeschaut und die Muddy Mary war schon etwas breiter als die Big Betty...

Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (2. November 2006)

johnny dann probier mal und opfere dich.wenn sie passen bist mein held und ich kauf mir die MMs nächstes frühjahr!


----------



## Knurrhahn (2. November 2006)

Ein Schwalbe 2.5 ist aber dicker als ein Maxxis 2.7.


----------



## rfgs (2. November 2006)

ja und nu?

knurrhahn:

nachdem deine aussagen von nicht meßbarer philosophischer tragweite sind(späßchen), bitte ich dich inständigst einen überirdischen einsatz bericht deines fahrbaren untersatzes mit dem nur zu hauchenden namen whiplash extreme zum besten zu geben!
oder hast du schon und ich hab ihn übersehen!?

grüße


----------



## NoStyle (3. November 2006)

Ja, hat er schon  


Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Erfahrungsbericht?
> 
> Seit August bin ich auf einem Testrad (Whiplash Extreme, Manitou Travis Single 180, Formula Oro K24) unterwegs, seit letzter Woche auf meinem eigenen Rad (Whiplash Extreme, Manitou Travis Single 203, Magura Gustav M).
> 
> ...



Interessant wäre noch ein Vergleich zum zum "normalen" Whiplash, bitte bitte ...

Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## rfgs (3. November 2006)

uups
die grauen zellen werden auch immer mehr!


----------



## Knurrhahn (6. November 2006)

Wir waren dieses Wochenende grad mit einem Whiplash EX und Whiplash normalo auf dem Monte Tamaro im Tessin. Auf dieser Ausfahrt musste man nach der Seilbahn knackige 400 hm hochtreten, bevor es dann 1700hm herunter bis nach Lugano ging. Der Perfekte Whiplash-Whiplash vergleich.

Beide Bikes waren mit Maxxis DH-Reifen bestückt. Nebst den offensichtlichen Unterschieden wie bisschen mehr Gewicht und Federweg zeigte sich, was wir alle schon vermuteten: Das EX unterscheidet sich vorallem durch die Sitzposition vom normalen Whiplash. Das Ex ist halt wirklich mehr ein "Chopper". Das bedeutet, dass man beim hochtreten mit ziemlich angewinkelten Armen fahren muss. Dafür lässt es sich bergab besser kontrollieren, dank dieser DH-Sitzposition und dem grösseren Federweg. Man vergleiche dazu mal den Winkel des Sattelrohres beider Bikes...

Ich kann auch noch berichten, dass wir einen Hardtailfahrer dabei hatten. Er testete beide Whips am Aufstieg und war von der guten Traktion überrascht. Ein gutes Fully lässt sich eben viel besser hochtreten, wenn der Untergrund lose und holprig ist. Wer den Aufstieg am Tamaro kennt, weiss, was ich mit "knackiger Aufstieg" meine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (6. November 2006)

jo den kenn ich, daher gar net erst ganz hoch, sonder beim Ziegenstall in den Singletrail rein !!!


----------



## NoStyle (6. November 2006)

@ Knurrhahn

Vielen Dank für den Fahrbericht  

Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## dumabrain (7. November 2006)

Hi

ich hätt mal zwei Fragen an alle unter euch die schon mal das Whiplash Promoline gedahren sind oder es besitzen.

Meins ist heute gekommen, echt ein klasse Rad, nur die Gabel ist mit viel zu weich, bekomme ich mit meinem Gewicht von 85kg im Wippen bis zum Federwegslimit.
Daher auch meine Fragen.

1.Kann man an der Manitou Stance Blunt eigentlich die Federvorspannung ändern? Wenn ja, bitte wie?
2. Wird sich die Gabel noch einfahren und zum Ende hin härter werden? Eher weicher denk ich, nich? Soll ich mir jetzt am besten andere Gabelöl rein tun bzw. noch etwas drauf kippen (hab SAE 10 hier) oder lieber noch warten ob sich das Fahrverhaten ändert.

schon mal besten Dank für eure Antworten


----------



## Johnnybike (7. November 2006)

Da wird sich nicht mehr viel ändern. Manitou hat immer etwas weichere Federn drin. Wenn es wirklich nicht geht, solltest du dir härtere Federn besorgen. Vielleicht tauscht sie dein Händler bzw. fusion kostenlos aus. Eine höhere Viskosität des Dämpfungsöles bewirkt nur eine stärkere Dämpfung. Es wäre also mehr schlecht als recht diese Variante zu wählen.

Johnny


----------



## dumabrain (7. November 2006)

hmm, ok danke schon mal... mir die federn tauschen lassen will ich erst mal nicht, dann ist das rad ja schon wieder weg , ich teste das mal am wochenende ob ich bei uns auf dem local dh die gabel so oft zum duchschlagen bringe. 

was für eine federhärte fahrt ihr denn in eurem whiplash? ich hab eine 450er drin, find ich ziemlich hart, bin aber auch nur auf der straße gafahren, werd es am we dann sehen.... 
aber wenn ich mir jetzt eine 400er feder bestellen würde. macht das einen großen unterschied. oder sollte ich gleich eine 350er holen.


----------



## rfgs (8. November 2006)

dumabrain ich fahr auch eine 450er.standardfeder.
ich wiege fahrfertig so um die 80-85 kgs.
hab den dhx 5.0,hab die feder 3 umdrehungen vorgespannt.
es ist aber so daß einige neulinge denken boah is der hinterbau hart!
vllt ist das bei dir ja auch so?außerdem fahr den hinterbau samt dämpfer erst mal geschmeidig ein.
grüße 
       roland

nachtrag:
ich hab gerade gesehen,daß du ja den manitou 4-way hast.
spann die feder mal nur eine umdrehung vor und schalte platform und druckstufe auf null.
spiel nur mit der zugstufe herum.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (8. November 2006)

dumabrain schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich hätt mal zwei Fragen an alle unter euch die schon mal das Whiplash Promoline gedahren sind oder es besitzen.
> 
> ...




Also ich habe ein Whiplash Promoline. 
Die Stance ist schon sehr weich (wiege 95 kilo) aber sie schlägt selbst bei großen sprüngen nicht durch. Das sie auf der Straße wenn du dich über den Lenker lehnst und wippst fast komplett weg taucht ist normal. Wenn sie dir ab und zu mal durschlägt ist das nicht schlimm. Du solltest die Gabel so weich wie möglich fahren damit du den Gesamten Federweg nutzt, dafür ist er da. Habe mir aber Mittlerweile ne Boxxer rein gemacht, da passt die Geometrie besser da ich eh nur Dh fahre und nit so spielerein mim Lenker mache ist die perfekt. Habe die Stance an nen Kumpel verkauft und der findet sie auch super, für so einen niedrigen Preis gibts nichts besseres zurzeit. Das eine 66, Travis oder Totem besser ist wie die Stance ist klar aber die spielen auch preislich in ner anderen liga. 

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## dumabrain (8. November 2006)

@ rfgs: mein dämpfer ist ein manitou metel, die federvorspannung hab ich so klein eingestellt wie man es noch darf und die platform raus gedreht. mit der zugstffe werd ich dann noch mal auf der strecke weiter versuchen. mehr kann man leider nicht einstellen... 

nach dem winter kommt dann bei mir eh eine neue gabel rein, bis dahin sollte es so auch gut gehen.

ok, ich werd es dann mal testfahren so wie es im mom ist, wenn es sich wirklich nur auf der starße so anfühlt und im wald bestens funktioniert, dann ist alles in bester ordnung. 

besten dank!


----------



## Johnnybike (9. November 2006)

dumabrain schrieb:


> @ rfgs: mein dämpfer ist ein manitou metel, die federvorspannung hab ich so klein eingestellt wie man es noch darf und die platform raus gedreht. mit der zugstffe werd ich dann noch mal auf der strecke weiter versuchen. mehr kann man leider nicht einstellen...
> 
> nach dem winter kommt dann bei mir eh eine neue gabel rein, bis dahin sollte es so auch gut gehen.
> 
> ...



Das Whiplash fühlt sich beim drauf sitzen wirklich etwas hart an. Das liegt u.a. an der relativ starken Progression des Hinterbaus. Ich habe jetzt mit knapp über 80kg (ohne Ausrüstung) eine 450er Feder drin und die ist perfekt. Es dauert übrigens ein paar Kilometer (mind. 100), bis der Hinterbau so richtig geschmeidig läuft.

Johnny


----------



## Airhaenz (9. November 2006)

dumabrain schrieb:


> @ rfgs: mein dämpfer ist ein manitou metel, die federvorspannung hab ich so klein eingestellt wie man es noch darf und die platform raus gedreht. mit der zugstffe werd ich dann noch mal auf der strecke weiter versuchen. mehr kann man leider nicht einstellen...
> 
> nach dem winter kommt dann bei mir eh eine neue gabel rein, bis dahin sollte es so auch gut gehen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab bei meinen Shermans immer viel mit der Ölmenge (Progression) experimentiert. Oft helfen schon 5 ml (oder nen halbes Schnapsglas für die Messgerätverweigerer)
Federgabelöl, um das Durschlagverhalten spürbar zu verändern. Dazu reicht es aus einfach den rechten Gabelholm oben zu öffnen. 5 Minuten sollten für die Aktion ausreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BananaJoe (10. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,
mir kam heute die Frage, ob eine Saint Kurbel mit 68/73mm Innenlager plus Innenlager-Kefü an ein normales Whiplash passt...?!?
Brauche ich da nicht die nächst breitere Lagerbreite???
Mist, habe schon alles liegen.
Fetten Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Anbipa (11. November 2006)

Welche Kettenführung?


----------



## BananaJoe (11. November 2006)

Die Truvativ Box Guide. Günstig und gut!!!!

Werde mir wohl den Whiplash Rahmen neu bestellen müssen. Es bietet momentan niemand einen an. Kennt ihr einen Händler der ordentlichen Service bietet und der vielleicht auch preislich noch ein paar Euros abläßt?
Ups, sorry bist ja selbst Händler.... 
Fetten Gruß
Patrick


----------



## spambu (17. November 2006)

Hi, Leute 
Ich würde auch gern bald zu den Whiplash fahrern gehören.  
Kann mich aber leider nicht entscheiden ob es ein Whiplash / ober Whiplash Extreme werden soll.  Möchte auch kleine Touren fahren, auch Bergauf. Ich weiß...!!!! das das Whip.Ex dafür nicht gebaut ist!Durfte aber schon mal ein Whip. Ex 07 probefahren und fand nur das Gewicht von 19 kg als kleines Problem (gibt dicke Oberschenkel) oder gibt es da noch andere Probleme?


Gruß 
Spambu


----------



## sideshowbob (17. November 2006)

BananaJoe schrieb:


> Die Truvativ Box Guide. Günstig und gut!!!!
> 
> Werde mir wohl den Whiplash Rahmen neu bestellen müssen. Es bietet momentan niemand einen an. Kennt ihr einen Händler der ordentlichen Service bietet und der vielleicht auch preislich noch ein paar Euros abläßt?
> Ups, sorry bist ja selbst Händler....
> ...



da gibts einen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160051650181


----------



## Johnnybike (17. November 2006)

spambu schrieb:


> Hi, Leute
> Ich würde auch gern bald zu den Whiplash fahrern gehören.
> Kann mich aber leider nicht entscheiden ob es ein Whiplash / ober Whiplash Extreme werden soll.  Möchte auch kleine Touren fahren, auch Bergauf. Ich weiß...!!!! das das Whip.Ex dafür nicht gebaut ist!Durfte aber schon mal ein Whip. Ex 07 probefahren und fand nur das Gewicht von 19 kg als kleines Problem (gibt dicke Oberschenkel) oder gibt es da noch andere Probleme?
> 
> ...



Das Hauptproblem wird wohl die Sitzposition sein. Beim Whiplash sitzt man bei ausgefahrerner 350mm Sattelstütze schon an der hinteren Grenze. Beim EX sitzt man aber noch mal ein paar cm weiter hinten und bringt so die Kräfte schlechter auf's Pedal. Ich würde mal vom extremsten ausgehen was du so machst und dann das passende Bike aussuchen. Einen perfeklten Kompromiss gibt es nicht. Ideal wäre ein Big Bike oder Downhiller plus ein Enduro...

Johnny


----------



## spambu (17. November 2006)

Danke Jonny

Ich glaube das mit der Sitzposition ist nicht so mein Problem. Ich bevorzuge lieber eine Position weiter hinten. 
Das Extremste was Ich so mache? naja !! Bis jetzt war Ich nur mit einem Scott G Zero FX 1 unterwegs.
Hat die Bikepark Besuche auch "noch" überstanden.Möchte Mir einfach keine gedanken mehr machen ob das Bike das aushält und keine chicken ways mehr fahren müßen 
Das Ex sieht halt auch einfach geil aus


Gruß 
Spambu


----------



## Johnnybike (18. November 2006)

spambu schrieb:


> Danke Jonny
> 
> Ich glaube das mit der Sitzposition ist nicht so mein Problem. Ich bevorzuge lieber eine Position weiter hinten.
> Das Extremste was Ich so mache? naja !! Bis jetzt war Ich nur mit einem Scott G Zero FX 1 unterwegs.
> ...



Geil sieht's definitiv aus. Ich bin ihm auch schon mal fast erlegen, aber der bessere Kompromiss war für mich Whiplash. Damit kann man auch mal mehrstündige Touren machen, ohne verkrampft auf dem Bike zu sitzen. Am besten du fährst mal eines Probe. Wenn kein Händler in der Nähe ist, findest du sicher jemand hier im Forum der in der "Nähe" wohnt. 

Johnny


----------



## spambu (18. November 2006)

Werde mal beim Händler nachfragen.

Gruß
Spambu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.naga (19. November 2006)

@spambu:
ich kann dir die bikeschmiede in offenbach empfehlen... die haben auch testwhiplashs und sind echt sehr nett und kompetent!

gruß naga


----------



## spambu (19. November 2006)

Danke für die Info naga!
Werds mal ausprobieren. 

Spambu


----------



## Kriz (20. November 2006)

Bin gestern mit dem Whiplash EX (ca. 18.5kg, BigBetty) ca. 350-400 hm gekurbelt, war überhaupt kein Problem. Alles eine Frage der Fahrzeit  . So 1000hm sollten mit ein bisschen Kondition drin sein. Wichtig ist eine absenkbare Gabel, sonst wird's mühsam. Die originale Untersetzung ist auch etwas lang, bei richtig steilen Waldstücken geht damit nix mehr, ausser man hat die entsprechenden Wadln.


----------



## ronnyleknuz (24. November 2006)

Hab gerade ein Whiplash extreme Hardcore Pro neben mir hängen.
Sieht schon fett aus und kommt mit 18 kg. sehr geil daher... aber zum Torurenfahren.... weiß nicht... wäre von der geometrie her mit 10 grad steilerem sitzwinkel schon heavy gegenüber dem Whiplash (63°)


----------



## Johnnybike (24. November 2006)

ronnyleknuz schrieb:


> Hab gerade ein Whiplash extreme Hardcore Pro neben mir hängen.
> Sieht schon fett aus und kommt mit 18 kg. sehr geil daher... aber zum Torurenfahren.... weiß nicht... wäre von der geometrie her mit 10 grad steilerem sitzwinkel schon heavy gegenüber dem Whiplash (63°)



Ich frage mich warum der Winkel so flach sein muss. Wenn der Sattel unten ist macht sich das ja eh nicht wirklich bemerkbar, zudem sitzt man ja so gut wie nie beim downhillen und bergauf ist ein steilerer Winkel schon sehr von Vorteil. Ist das konstruktionstechnisch oder gibt's da einen anderen Grund?

Johnny


----------



## EVO 1 (24. November 2006)

Hi Leute,

habe selbst ein XT und muss sagen das sich das XT mit langer Satteelstütze noch gut Bergauftretten läst. Durch den flachen Sitzwinkelwird bekomme ich eine gute Oberrohrlänge und Sitze sehr Gut. Der ander grund könnte sein das sich der Dämpfer sonnst nicht so Anlenken läst und der Dämpfer nicht so Zentral liegen würde. Das Gleichgewicht zwischen Vorder- und Hinterrad ist muss ich sagen sehr gut.
Ps. muss zum Frankenstein ne 1Std. Fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronnyleknuz (24. November 2006)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum der Winkel so flach sein muss. Wenn der Sattel unten ist macht sich das ja eh nicht wirklich bemerkbar, zudem sitzt man ja so gut wie nie beim downhillen und bergauf ist ein steilerer Winkel schon sehr von Vorteil. Ist das konstruktionstechnisch oder gibt's da einen anderen Grund?
> 
> Johnny



du sitzt zwar nicht wirklich beim downhill aber manchmal schon und dann hast du  
eine bessere Position du sitzt sozusagen im rad und nicht draufrolleyes:  )...allgemein verlagert sich der schwerpunkt in die mitte des Rades .ich hoffe du verstehst wie ich das meine


----------



## Kriz (24. November 2006)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum der Winkel so flach sein muss. Wenn der Sattel unten ist macht sich das ja eh nicht wirklich bemerkbar, zudem sitzt man ja so gut wie nie beim downhillen und bergauf ist ein steilerer Winkel schon sehr von Vorteil. Ist das konstruktionstechnisch oder gibt's da einen anderen Grund?
> Johnny



Das hab' ich mich auch schon öfters gefragt. Vielleicht ein Komplott der Liftbetreiber  ?


----------



## spambu (24. November 2006)

Hi. EVO 1
Bist du öffter mit dem XT aus Weiterstadt zum Frankenstein unterwegs ?
Auch schon längere Touren unternommen?
Gruß Spambu


----------



## EVO 1 (26. November 2006)

@ spambu
Leider komme ich im moment nicht wirklich zum fahren. War erst ein paarmal mit dem XT am Fränky. Längere Touren habe ich noch nicht unternommen.


----------



## zoomi (6. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

weiß jemand die Anzugsdrehmomente für die neue Schwingenlagerung mit den Imbusschrauben ?

Danke 

Zoomi


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. Dezember 2006)

zoomi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß jemand die Anzugsdrehmomente für die neue Schwingenlagerung mit den Imbusschrauben ?
> 
> ...



Nein, wüsste ich aber auch gerne.


----------



## ronnyleknuz (8. Dezember 2006)

bisschen mehr als handwarm..lol...aber ,al schauen ob ich die genauen finde


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. Dezember 2006)

Und? Gefunden?


----------



## ronnyleknuz (13. Dezember 2006)

ja und zwar...

bei m8 schrauben 12Nm, bei M6 schrauben 8Nm, an der senkschraube beim steg zwischen den beiden wippenteilen ca 6Nm. sollten sich die scharauben öfter lösen mit etwas locktight arbeiten.

wenn man viele Querverwindungen hat können sich die schrauben lösen, deswegen wie gesagt locktight. 

ja


----------



## BananaJoe (30. Dezember 2006)

Leute, es ist geschehen! Ich habe mein eigenes, nagelneues Whiplash bestellt.
Ich bin bald endlich einer von euch. Sobald das Schnuckelchen komplett zusammengeschraubt ist, werde ich es euch nicht vorenthalten.
6 bis 8 Wochen muß ich jetzt noch warten. Die Saison 07 wird ein Kracher.
Winterberg, du wirst mich wieder mit einem Grinsen verwöhnen.

Guten Rutsch euch allen.... bis bald...

Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomi (31. Dezember 2006)

[/url]


coming soon


----------



## EVO 1 (31. Dezember 2006)

Glückwunsch zoomi!!!    

Willkommen im whip XT club, dein bike wird sicher ein Hammer wenn es fertig ist.
Wünsche dir noch viel Spaßbeim Zusammenbauen!   

der Oli


----------



## fivepole (31. Dezember 2006)

Hey Zoomi,

was für ein heftiges Ding  

Wenn die Kurbel dann dran ist, sagst du mir mal das fahrbereite Gewicht. Thank you.


----------



## hankpank (1. Januar 2007)

pille4mann

alter was für ne scharfe kiste


----------



## hankpank (1. Januar 2007)

frohes neues


----------



## raschaa (1. Januar 2007)

Das XT ist schon nen dickes ding, gratuliere!

weiß jemand ob die xt schwinge ins normale whip passt?


----------



## FRR (1. Januar 2007)

Mein Spassgerät, seit 6 Wochen.  
Etwas anders bestückt.

Gruß
FRR


----------



## Pitbulltrader (1. Januar 2007)

Klasse Bike  Schwarz-Weiß und Silber ist echt eine Super Zusammenstellung   
Was ist das für eine Sattelstütze,lässt sich die Nase noch weiter nach unten neigen? 
Gutes neues Jahr


----------



## soundman (1. Januar 2007)

FRR schrieb:


> Mein Spassgerät, seit 6 Wochen.
> Etwas anders bestückt.
> 
> Gruß
> FRR



wie groß bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRR (1. Januar 2007)

@Pitbulltrader
Das ist eine PZ Racing Sattelstütze von Drössiger http://www.jbs-trading.de
Die Typenbezeichnung lautet SP-993. Die Stütze ist bis zu einer Länge von 400 mm erhältlich. 
Auf der Internet Seite von Drössiger ist die allerdings nicht zu finden.
Den Sattel habe ich genau waagerecht ausgerichtet, andere Winkel vertrage ich nicht.
Theoretisch lässt sich die Sattelspitze noch ein paar Grad nach unten neigen, 
dann muss allerdings die hintere Schraube durch ein längeres Exemplar ersetzt werden.

@soundman
182cm (morgens) mit kurzen, aber kräftigen Beinen. 
Schade, dass der Rahmen nur in einer Größe verfügbar ist.
Für meine Größe ist der Rahmen schon absolut grenzwertig, noch größere Leute lassen besser die Finger von dem Teil.

Gruß
FRR


----------



## soundman (1. Januar 2007)

FRR schrieb:


> @soundman
> 182cm (morgens) mit kurzen, aber kräftigen Beinen.
> Schade, dass der Rahmen nur in einer Größe verfügbar ist.
> Für meine Größe ist der Rahmen schon absolut grenzwertig, noch größere Leute lassen besser die Finger von dem Teil.
> ...



hatte nur gefragt weil der sattel soweit nach verne geschoben ist... hätte jetzt gedacht das du kleiner bist. leider ist der sitzwinkel wieder so flach, das man entweder voll auf dem hinterrad sitzt oder wie auf einem bobbycar.


----------



## EVO 1 (1. Januar 2007)

Hi raschaa,

ich glaube nicht das die XT Swinge in ein normales Whipi passt.
Das XT hat ein 83mm Tretlagergehäuse und einen 150mm breiten Hinterbau,
zudem sind glaube ich auch die Anlenkpunkte für den Dämpfer anders um aus
der gleichen Dämpferlänge mehr Federweg zu bekommen.

der Oli


----------



## Diaz (1. Januar 2007)

weiss einer ob die 2007 whiplash jetzt die gleiche lagerung haben wie die ex?
mir hats schon wieder eines zerbröselt--ärgerlich.
wieviel kostet der evolver aufpreis und hat schon einer ne probefahrt mit whip+evolver gemacht?
kriegt man die 66 sl ata mit 1.5 fusion werksseitig?
danke und gruss


----------



## Peter_Lustich (2. Januar 2007)

ich hätt noch ne frage zum gewicht des whiplashs: ich hab in dem thread etwas von 4,2kg gelesen... ist das mit dämpfer gewogen? oder weiss gerade jemand das effektive gewicht eines whip rahmens OHNE dämpfer? danke.


----------



## BananaJoe (2. Januar 2007)

@Diaz:

Laut dem 07 Prospekt hat das Whiplash eine neue Hebellagerung bekommen.
Mehr kann ich dir dazu leider nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomi (2. Januar 2007)

Gewichte:

Whiplash in L/Xl ohne Dämpfer: 3,4 Kg
Whiplash Extreme in M ohne Dämpfer: 4,1 Kg

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## Peter_Lustich (3. Januar 2007)

hat der whiplash rahmen eine iscg aufnahme? danke


----------



## Whiplash 87 (3. Januar 2007)

nein!


----------



## Johnnybike (4. Januar 2007)

Diaz schrieb:


> weiss einer ob die 2007 whiplash jetzt die gleiche lagerung haben wie die ex?
> mir hats schon wieder eines zerbröselt--ärgerlich.
> wieviel kostet der evolver aufpreis und hat schon einer ne probefahrt mit whip+evolver gemacht?
> kriegt man die 66 sl ata mit 1.5 fusion werksseitig?
> danke und gruss



Die Lagerung ist dieselbe wie beim EX. Der Evolver kostet glaube ich 150.- Aufpreis (siehe Homepage) und die Funktion ist laut Bodo besser als beim DHX Air. Die 66 ist nicht auf der Preisliste aufgeführt, da würde ich mal bei deinem Händler oder bei Fusion anfragen. 

@FRR Ich dachte das Whiplash EX sei nur für zweifach ausgelegt. Zudem frage ich mich ob man für das Einsatzgebiet des EX (Extreme-Freeride) eine dreifach Kurbelgarnitur braucht. 

Johnny


----------



## FRR (4. Januar 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> @FRR Ich dachte das Whiplash EX sei nur für zweifach ausgelegt. Zudem frage ich mich ob man für das Einsatzgebiet des EX (Extreme-Freeride) eine dreifach Kurbelgarnitur braucht.
> 
> Johnny


 

Scharf beobachtet Johnny! 
In allen Ausstattungspacketen der Modelle Whiplash und Whiplash Extreme sind ausschließlich dreifach kompatible Komponenten (Schalthebel, Umwerfer, Kurbelstern) verbaut. An meinem Bike ist lediglich - abweichend von der Hersteller Konfiguration Bashx36x24 - anstelle der Kunststoffscheibe (Bash) ein 44er Race Face Kettenblatt montiert. Die 36er Übersetzung ist mir bergab viel zu schnell am Ende. Um die Wumme schnell in eine Umlaufbahn zu bringen, brauche ich schon eine etwas größere Übersetzung. 

Das Geniale am EX ist allerdings die Möglichkeit, den Antrieb auf die Einsatzbedingungen schnell anzupassen. Da das EX im Vergleich zum normalen Whipi eine ISCG Aufnahme hat, sind hier alle Möglichkeiten offen. Also, für den Urlaub in Saalbach/Leogang mal schnell eine Kettenführung montieren, oder für unsere Mittelgebirgs - Trails mal schnell zweifach/dreifach auflegen.

Gruß
FRR


----------



## zoomi (4. Januar 2007)

@FFR

Erfreue uns mal mit einem Fahrbericht - meins taugt ja derzeit nur zum Tretroller (wie bereits angemerkt  )

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## Diaz (5. Januar 2007)

@johnnybike-danke ! ist deine orange karre original orange oder welche ral nummer? glänzend oder matt?
wär vielleicht gar ned so schlecht...man man man wer die wahl hat hat die qual.


----------



## Johnnybike (5. Januar 2007)

Diaz schrieb:


> @johnnybike-danke ! ist deine orange karre original orange oder welche ral nummer? glänzend oder matt?
> wär vielleicht gar ned so schlecht...man man man wer die wahl hat hat die qual.



Die hat das Orange des letztjährigen Whiplash EX Promoline, welches es ja nie wirklich gab. Sie heisst Verkehrsorange matt und sieht ziemlich geil aus. Aber wie alle Mattfarben bleibt feiner Dreck, z.B. vom Bremsbelagabrieb ziemlich gut drin. 
Mittlerweile ist die Ausstattung auf dem Foto aber nicht mehr aktuell. Geändert haben sich Sattel (Selle Italia SLR T1), Kurbelgarnitur (Saint 22/36Z, Bash), Wechsel (X9 2007), Schalthebel (X9 Trigger 2007), Vorbau (Thomson X4 1.5), Lenker (Easton EA 70 oversized, lowrise) und Steuersatz (FSA Orbit Extreme 1.5). Warten tue ich immer noch auf die Totem 2-Step Air. Mittlerweile wurde der Liefertermin auf Mitte Februar verschoben...   Die Sattelstütze nehme ich demnächst auch noch in Angriff (Thomsen Elite). 

Johnny


----------



## rfgs (6. Januar 2007)

servus leuts!
das EX ist ein richtig geiles gerät,muß ich sagen, lecker!
ich könnt fast neidisch werden.
freu mich schon übern paar einsatz bilder.


----------



## Diaz (8. Januar 2007)

mein matt schwarzes ist mittlerweile etwas grau geworden deswegen auf jedenfall glanzlack diesmal. hab schon alles probiert aber bekomm den grauschleier nicht mehr weg-tipps...??
dein verkehrsorange in glanz müsste ja auch geil aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnnybike (9. Januar 2007)

Diaz schrieb:


> Dein verkehrsorange in glanz müsste ja auch geil aussehen.



Matt gefällt mir eigentlich schon besser von der Optik her, aber beim nächsten Rahmen werde ich wohl glanz nehmen, wegen der Pflege und Anfälligkeit.

Johnny


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. Januar 2007)

FRR schrieb:


> @Pitbulltrader
> Das ist eine PZ Racing Sattelstütze von Drössiger http://www.jbs-trading.de
> Die Typenbezeichnung lautet SP-993. Die Stütze ist bis zu einer Länge von 400 mm erhältlich.
> Auf der Internet Seite von Drössiger ist die allerdings nicht zu finden.
> ...



Unsinn! Ich bin grösser als Du und finde das S/M Ex ist grenzwertig: fast zu gross. Es handelt sich um einen Extremfreerider und nicht um ein Tourenbike. Abgesehen davon könte man auch einen längeren Vorbau montieren.


----------



## Tim777 (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo whip-biker,

eine Frage zum Thema whip oder Whip ex für den Bikepark. 

Für diese Saison plane ich, mal das Biken im Bikepark zu testen. Dazu dachte ich, kann ich probehalber erste Versuche mit meinem Freak machen, doch wenn es mir Spass macht, was ich hoffe, wollte ich mir ein whip oder anderes bikeparktaugliches Bike zulegen. Ich dachte bislang immer, mit dem normalen whip geht im Park alles (was der Fahrer natürlich kann), doch Jürgen von Fusion meinte, wenn ich mein Freak behalten will zum Touren und das whip nur für den Bikepark zulegen möchte, empfiehlt er doch eher das whip ex. Whip und Freak lägen zu dicht beieinander. Konkret ging es dabei auch um die Frage, ob das normale Whip Drops von 3 m Höhe noch verkraftet. Das sei schon grenzwertig (so Jürgen von Fusion). Das whip ex sei gerade auch zum Üben von Drops besser, weil stabiler und somit mehr Fehler verzeiht, was beim Üben ja sicher ein Vorteil ist.

Was meint Ihr? whip oder whip ex? Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen gemacht, im Bikepark mal einen freerider auszuleihen? Würde mich auch interessieren.

Liebe Grüße, Tim777 aus dem heute stürmischen Taunus


----------



## Diaz (18. Januar 2007)

tja wenn du es eh nur fürn park brauchst ist natürlich das ex besser geeignet.
drops von 3m verkraftet das whip locker, bei ordentlicher landung versteht sich(nicht dauernd flachlandmoschen und nicht schräg einschlagen).
aber ich denk mal zum üben sind drops von 3m sowieso nicht geeignet...;-) und bei kleineren drops macht das normale auch alles mit aber wie geagt wenn rein fürn park dann aufjedenfall ex.....gruss aus orkan bayern

meine fotos sind alle mit meinem whip gemacht....ok der mega drop ist nicht dabei aber "zum üben" reichts


----------



## Tim777 (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo Diaz,

danke schon mal für Dein feedback. Natürlich ging es bei den 3 Metern Drophöhe nicht ums Üben, sondern einfach mal eine Marke, wo ist die Grenze beim Whip erreicht. Ob ich so weit dann in Zukunft überhaupt komme, weiß ich auch noch nicht.

Auf jeden Fall, vielen Dank und Grüße, Tim777


----------



## Johnnybike (19. Januar 2007)

Ich rate dir auch zum EX, wenn ich du schon ein Freak hast. Das ist die perfekte Kombi. Ich habe das normale Whiplash und mache alles damit, hätte mir aber immer wieder mal gewünscht ein leichteres Bike für längere Touren etc zu haben und manchmal auch ein richtig fettes Ding für Park und so. Von mir aus gesehen müsste ich sowieso drei bis vier Bikes haben um alles abzudecken. 

Johnny


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Januar 2007)

Diaz schrieb:


> tja wenn du es eh nur fürn park brauchst ist natürlich das ex besser geeignet.
> drops von 3m verkraftet das whip locker, bei ordentlicher landung versteht sich(nicht dauernd flachlandmoschen und nicht schräg einschlagen).
> aber ich denk mal zum üben sind drops von 3m sowieso nicht geeignet...;-) und bei kleineren drops macht das normale auch alles mit aber wie geagt wenn rein fürn park dann aufjedenfall ex.....gruss aus orkan bayern
> 
> meine fotos sind alle mit meinem whip gemacht....ok der mega drop ist nicht dabei aber "zum üben" reichts



Ich bin mit dem Freak schon 3, Drops gefahren, es kommt immer auf den Fahrer an.

Ich denke auch, dass Du eher ein EX nehmen sollst, wenn Du schon ein Freak hast. Ich habe auch ein Freak und ein Whiplash EX. (Gallerie)

Ans Freak kommt jetzt grad ein Luftdämpfer, erstens wird's so leichter und zweitens kann ich dann das Bike besser auf's Gewicht von Gästen einstellen.


----------



## Tim777 (20. Januar 2007)

Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Freak schon 3, Drops gefahren, es kommt immer auf den Fahrer an.
> 
> Ich denke auch, dass Du eher ein EX nehmen sollst, wenn Du schon ein Freak hast. Ich habe auch ein Freak und ein Whiplash EX. (Gallerie)
> 
> Ans Freak kommt jetzt grad ein Luftdämpfer, erstens wird's so leichter und zweitens kann ich dann das Bike besser auf's Gewicht von Gästen einstellen.



@Knurrhahn

Danke für deine Antwort. Hatte Deine Bikes in der Gallerie schon mal gesehen. Kannst Du sagen, welchen Dämpfer du in dein Freak einbauen willst (bin auch am überlegen bei mir den German A zu tauschen). Mich würde auch interessieren, welchen Vorbau (auch Länge) und Lenker (auch rise und Breite) du an Deinem Freak fährst. Sieht kurz aus. (entschuldigt, gehört eigentlich in einen anderen thread, soll eine Ausnahme bleiben).

Wie bist Du mit der Travis am Whiplash EX zufrieden. So weit ich weiß, kann man sie nicht absenken.

Grüße und fröhliches Biken, Tim777

P.S. Danke auch Dir, Johnnybike, für deine Rückmeldung.


----------



## zoomi (20. Januar 2007)

[/url]

Fertisch - Saison 07 bitte starten  

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hankpank (20. Januar 2007)

SACK  

Sorry. Dieses scheiss tourette...

schön mit dem vereinzelten blau. seeeehr nett. kurbelkombi ebenfalls sehr lecker. Aufkleber auf den Felgen und der gelbe Maxxisschriftzug nerven immer find ich. Aber auf guten Reifen steht das leider immer druff. hehe. 
Ansonsten umwerfend.

PS: Hat jetzt jemand von euch schonmal den evolver ins whiplash gebastelt und kann was darüber sagen?


----------



## Deleted 66735 (21. Januar 2007)

Hier Mal mein Whiplash ín Orange glänzend !
Decals drunter und farblos gepulvert !

Tja , die Fotos kann ich nicht reinladen in dieser 900kb. Größe !
SCHADE


----------



## Deleted 66735 (22. Januar 2007)

Foto


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. Januar 2007)

Double Track? Damit das Rad von alleine steht?


----------



## Deleted 66735 (22. Januar 2007)

Steht perfekt !!!


----------



## FRR (22. Januar 2007)

@Zoomi
Gratuliere, rattenscharfes Eisen!  

Kannst Du mir sagen, ob bei Deinem Bike auch die Leitbleche des Umwerfers beim Einfedern mit der Kettenstrebe kollidieren können?
Bei mir ist das so, wenn die Kette auf dem kleinen Blatt liegt. Dann schwebt der Umwerfer genau über die fette Kettenstrebe.
Auf dem mittleren (zweiten) Blatt geht der Umwerfer haarscharf an der Kettenstrebe vorbei.
Also, ausreizen des Federwegs nur ab dem zweiten Blatt möglich. 

Gruß
FRR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 66735 (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo

Also , ist bei mir genauso !
Aber ich kann damit leben .
Du hast ja auch den DHX AIR implantiert !?
Wieviel Druck hast Du im DHX ?
Bin jetzt bei 250 psi !!!

              Gruß Peter


----------



## Diaz (22. Januar 2007)

danke für die fotos seppwurz !!
hast du vollen federweg mit dem dhx air ?
müsstest wohl das leichteste whip hier im forum haben.
ich überleg ob ich mein jetziges whip meiner frau etwas leichter aufbau. wieviel wiegt deins so wie es steht???


----------



## Deleted 66735 (22. Januar 2007)

Habe einen DHX AIR mit 216 mm Einbaulänge verbaut !
Hat nicht ganz den vollen Federweg !
Habe aber  auch einen 222 er DHX und der müsste wieder den vollen Federweg bringen !
Vom Gewicht werde ich das Bike heute mal auf die Waage hängen .
Morgen kommt das Ergebnis .


----------



## zoomi (22. Januar 2007)

@FRR
Die Schwinge kollidiert auf dem kleinen mit dem Umwerfer - das ist bei meinem normalen Whip genauso. Allerdings fahre ich bergab nicht auf dem kleinen insofern passiert nichts.

@seppwurz 

Feines Rad - Glückwunsch  
Mit dem Gewichtsrekord wird es bei dem Aufbau allerdinges eng - meins liegt bei 15,2 Kg  

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## Deleted 66735 (22. Januar 2007)

15.2 kg ist eine Kampfansage !
Ich hab auch die 36er verbaut .
Morgen wissen wir mehr !!!
Zommi wieviel psi hast Du in deinem DHX ?
Habe ca 250 psi bei 84 KG Körpergewicht.


----------



## Deleted 66735 (22. Januar 2007)

Habe mein Whi gewogen !
Zoomi , da kann ich nicht mithalten ( 15.2 kg )
Meines hat 16.48 !!!
Vielleicht schwere Reifen oder Schläuche !?


----------



## oldrizzo (22. Januar 2007)

@ zoomi:

danke für den tipp mit dem dämpfertuning... hülsen sitzen, keine kollision mehr mit dem umwerfer - feine sache das!


----------



## EVO 1 (22. Januar 2007)

@ seppwurz:

das liegt wohl er an den Double Track Felgen, den die Wiegen 810g pro Stück in 26 Zoll. Die Saint Kurbeln wiegen auch nicht ohne.

Gruß Oli


----------



## Diaz (23. Januar 2007)

hmmm ja die felgen mit der kurbel sind schon mal 900g schwerer wie bei mir.
meins hat momentan mit stahlfeder und rc2x 16,9kg.
also müsste ich mit ner 36 und einem luftdämpfer so auf 16kg kommen.dann noch leichte reifen drauf(fat albert) und meine diablo stütze raus---ca 15,3kg das wär ned schlecht....


----------



## Diaz (23. Januar 2007)

@zoomi 
was hast du in deinem leichtwhip für einen dämpfer (länge-hub) drin und musstest du was umbauen?

was meint ihr zu nem dhx air 3.0 ? 
was kann man bei dem einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 66735 (23. Januar 2007)

Dämpfertuning ???
Kann mir wer sagen was ich bei meinem AIR machen muß damit nichts mehr streift ?
Zoomi , hast Du da eine INFO dazu bitte !?


----------



## zoomi (23. Januar 2007)

Ich habe den DHX 216er/63mm Hub drinnen - du musst den Dämpfer verschieben sonst schlägt der Umwerfer beim Schalten aufs kleine Blatt an. Sehr gut funktioniert das mit den Stahlbuchsen von TFtunedshox.com in England - die sind auch sonst sehr empfehlenswert.

Irgendwo in dem Thread gibt´s ein Foto dazu.

gruß

Zoomi


----------



## Deleted 66735 (23. Januar 2007)

Was für eine Sattelstütze hast Du im Whiplash ?
30.0 mm ?
Woher ?


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Januar 2007)

ich habe diese dämpferbuchsen von tf.....

die leute aus gb sind nett, zuvorkommend und schnell.... toller laden!

aber nicht vergessen; der dhx air bekommt trotzdem keine freigabe von fusion, also alles auf eigenes risiko!

@ sepp: nimm die thomson elite.... habe ich auch drin, zoomi, wie ich gesehen habe, auch... feines teil. gibts bei hibike in kronberg!


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Januar 2007)

so sehen die aus....


----------



## Deleted 66735 (23. Januar 2007)

Hab gerade bei HIBIKE bzgl. Thomsom Elite nachgeschaut, aber keine gefunden .
Die müsste doch dann 30.00 mm haben ?
Was sollte die kosten ?


----------



## Johnnybike (23. Januar 2007)

seppwurz schrieb:


> Hab gerade bei HIBIKE bzgl. Thomsom Elite nachgeschaut, aber keine gefunden .
> Die müsste doch dann 30.00 mm haben ?
> Was sollte die kosten ?



Hier

Johnny


----------



## Deleted 66735 (23. Januar 2007)

Hab ich übersehen , da ich eine schwarze gesucht habe !
Brauch ich eine mit 30.0 mm ?

DANKE !!!


----------



## Diaz (23. Januar 2007)

hattet ihr schon mal probleme mit dem dhx air im whiplash??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 66735 (23. Januar 2007)

Ich hatte bis jetzt keine Propleme !
Bis auf den Druck im Dämpfer , bin jetzt auf 250 psi bei 84 kg.
Da hab ich dann 15 mm SAG .
Dürfte die Übersetzung vom Whiplash sein , dass man mit viel Luft fahren muß .


----------



## zoomi (23. Januar 2007)

Nur das bereits beschriebene Problem das der Umwerfer anschlägt - sonst ist der DHX AIR ein super Dämpfer. Für Thomson empfehle ich ChainReactionCycles in GB die haben meist alle Stützen lieferbar und sind absolut top. 
Sonst teile ich die Meinung von Oldrizzo - TunedShox ist super, auch in Sachen Wartung und Tuning (Push). Mojo Suspension ist auch o.k.

gruß

Zoomi


----------



## oldrizzo (23. Januar 2007)

der dhx air funzt einwandfrei, um so besser, wenn man alle gänge schalten kann. habe auch 85 kg, fahre ihn aber mit weniger psi.... muss mal nachschauen wieviel...

auch ich muss jetzt mal schauen, was ich meinem whip gutes tun kann. die gabel zu wechseln wäre blödsinn, aber ein neuer lrs vielleicht? oder vorbau / lenker kombi tauschen oder doch ein freak für alle fälle dazu kaufen? fragen über fragen.....


----------



## Deleted 66735 (23. Januar 2007)

Gib mir doch bitte Bescheid mit wieviel Druck Du den AIR fährst !!!


----------



## Johnnybike (23. Januar 2007)

seppwurz schrieb:


> Hab ich übersehen , da ich eine schwarze gesucht habe !
> Brauch ich eine mit 30.0 mm ?
> 
> DANKE !!!



Ja.

Johnny


----------



## Diaz (12. Februar 2007)

will wegen der frage nicht extra nen fred aufmachen daher:

mein altes whiplash hat noch 180mm federweg hinten.
weiss einer die dämpferlänge und den hub? 
baujahr 04 momentan ein vanilla rc.
 ich will auf einen luftdämpfer wechseln und bin mir nicht sicher.
danke und gruss

PS: mein neues steht schon bei fusion und wartet nur noch auf den dämpfer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hankpank (12. Februar 2007)

mein rahmen is auch n 04er und hat nen 222mm x 70mm vanilla rc drin. 
Gibt aber auch modelle mit nem 215mm x 63mm (wurde z.B. in der Rider 04 getestet)
Mess doch einfach mal die Einbaulänge.
gruss

edit: federweg sind mMn 185mm oder bei 215er vanilla 175mm


----------



## rfgs (13. Februar 2007)

servus!
soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann hatte mein 04er,so wie hankpank auch schon erwähnt hat,einen 222mm +70mm rc drin.
ich hätte noch ne frage bezüglich der dämpferbuchsen:
hat jemand schon längere zeit stahlbuchsen in betrieb?
falls ja, wie siehts denn da mit dem verschleiß an den dämpferaufnahmen,wippe und kettenstrebe,aus?
material abrieb oder ausschlagen der bohrungen?

merci

grüße


----------



## Diaz (13. Februar 2007)

hab mal gemessen und hab nen 222/70 drin.
wenn ich jetzt einen 216/63 einbaue müsste dann ca.175mm anliegen die auch auf der fusion seite beim ava air angegeben sind oda?


----------



## hankpank (13. Februar 2007)

jo. genau.


----------



## dumabrain (19. Februar 2007)

hi, eine frage zur gabel.

das thema wurde in diesem thread zwar schon durch genommen, jedoch war bisher meist die rede von singel crown gabeln. 
ich würd jetzt gern wissen wie sich eine rock shox boxxer 06/07 mit 203mm im normalen whiplash verhält? 
laut fusion ist der rahmen für gabeleinbauhöhen von 530 bis 578mm freigegeben. die boxxer hat eine einbauhöhe von 568 +5/-1mm (was hat das eigentlich zu bedeuten +5/-1mm?). 
meint ihr das ist zu grenzwertig und es würde mir den rahmen zerreißen oder sollte das klar gehen? garantieanspruch sollte ja auch bestehen bleiben, da man im empfohlenen bereich bleibt. 

hat da jemand erfahrungen mit? 

die boxxer ride könnte ich mir zwar auch vorstellen, aber leider ist das u-turn ziemlich anfällg. 
die geometrie würde mich mit 203mm auch nicht stören, da ich doch meist berg runter fahre als rauf.... danke schon mal um eure antworten


----------



## rfgs (19. Februar 2007)

servus dumabrain;

meine 05er 66 hat über 580 mm einbauhöhe!
fahr das jetzt so seit 1,5 jahren und es gibt keine probleme.wiege ca 85kg.
die gemometrie verschiebt sich allerdings schon etwas mehr richtung flachere lenk- und sitzwinkel.stört mich allerdings nicht da mein rad nicht kippelig oder träge wurde.fahre den kleinen rahmen und die überstandshöhe wurde natürlich auch größer,in zahlen keine ahnung.
+5mm/-1mm bedeutet wahrscheinlich,daß du die klemm-position deiner brücken an den standrohren um diesen bereich variieren kannst,sprich einbauhöhe ändern und/oder steuerrohrläge berücksichtigen.

grüße


----------



## Johnnybike (20. Februar 2007)

dumabrain schrieb:


> hi, eine frage zur gabel.
> 
> das thema wurde in diesem thread zwar schon durch genommen, jedoch war bisher meist die rede von singel crown gabeln.
> ich würd jetzt gern wissen wie sich eine rock shox boxxer 06/07 mit 203mm im normalen whiplash verhält?
> ...



Die Einbauhöhe ist in etwa die gleiche wie bei Totem und 66, also kein Problem. Die Ride bin ich über ein Jahr gefahren und hatte null Probleme, ich habe auch noch nie von Problemen mit dem U-Turn gehört. Das ist ja in allen Gabeln das gleiche. 
Wenn du noch kein Bike hast, würde ich dir jedoch das Whiplash EX empfehlen, das harmoniert besser mit einer 200mm Gabel.

Johnny


----------



## Anbipa (20. Februar 2007)

Was neues von Andys Bikes & Parts
Whiplash EX 2007





[/url][/IMG]

Euer Andy


----------



## rfgs (21. Februar 2007)

andy wieviel wiegt denn das gerät so wie es da steht?

grüße


----------



## Anbipa (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo rfgs
Gewicht des Whiplash EX incl. Pedale NC SupinII ,Schläuche sind Maxxis DH jetzt kommt es 18,950kg mit allem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spambu (21. Februar 2007)

So!!! Habs jetzt geschaft nach langer Zeit ! Mich jetzt endlich entschieden. Ein Wiplash Ex mit Totem 2 Step  bestellt. ( auch wenn Ich nichts gutes gehört habe, im Rock Shox Totem Review ) Mußte aber sein . Mal schauen wann Ich es bekomme und was die Totem so anstellt.  
Gruß Spambu


----------



## Fusionrider (24. Februar 2007)

Hi,
spiele mit dem Gedanken mir nun auch ein Whiplash zu holen! Kann mir einer von euch sagen welche Standartfarben angeboten werden und welche davon Glanz-/Mattlack sind?

Gruß Paul


----------



## spambu (24. Februar 2007)

Hi. Fusionrider

Für Wiplash Extreme 
Rahmenfarben: Team weiss/rot metallic glänzend, schwarzmatt/beigegrau matt, schwarz/ weiss. Kannst aber auch bei hibike.de in der Spezifikation 2007 der Fusionbikes nachschauen.
Gruß Spambu


----------



## Fusionrider (24. Februar 2007)

@spambu
Danke aber ich wollte eigentlich die vom Whiplash und nicht vom Ex! 

Auf hibike.de steht nur weiß/rot metallick glänzend, anthrazit/hell anthrazit, moosgrau/anthrazit.
Sind die zweil letzten Farbkombis dann matt??


----------



## spambu (24. Februar 2007)

Sorry !
Ich glaub die Farben sind alle glänzend.
Hab noch kein Whiplash 2007 in matt gesehen.

Gruß


----------



## Diaz (26. Februar 2007)

hat schon mal einer versucht den neuen schwalbe muddy mary in ein normales whip hinten reinzubekommen.
hab grad nen 2.4 62-559 big betty drin und der muddy m 2.5 soll 64-559 mm sein- da könnte es knapp werden...


----------



## Johnnybike (26. Februar 2007)

Diaz schrieb:


> hat schon mal einer versucht den neuen schwalbe muddy mary in ein normales whip hinten reinzubekommen.
> hab grad nen 2.4 62-559 big betty drin und der muddy m 2.5 soll 64-559 mm sein- da könnte es knapp werden...



Würde mich auch interessieren. Ich habe schon welche bestellt, aber die wollen einfach nicht kommen. Ich denke auch dass es verdammt knapp wird hinten...

Johnny


----------



## Diaz (27. Februar 2007)

schreib mal wenn du es getestet hast...für finale im märz wären die dinger warscheinst ned schlecht.
.....oder ich bestell mir einfach mal 2 stück da ich die ja auf jedenfall vorne fahren kann.


----------



## Diaz (5. März 2007)

will keinen extra fred aufmachen daher stell ich die frage mal meinen fusion kollegas:
-passt eine 200mm bremsscheibe hinten ins normale whiplash?(ich hab jetzt ne 180 und das müsste schon arg knapp werden.
-sind auf der code im auslieferungszustand (also ab werk) organische oder gesinterte beläge drauf ?
-gibts für die code schon coolstop beläge (ich find noch keine...)

danke und gruss

PS: mein neues baby soll diese woch noch kommen....;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joachim1980 (5. März 2007)

Zum Thema Bremsscheibe an einem Whiplash:

Fahre ein Whiplash 06er Modell mit einer Avid Juicy 7 203mm Bremsscheibe hinten. Schaut her es funktioniert.


----------



## rfgs (5. März 2007)

in meinem 05er ist ne 190er drin und eine 200er würde über den daumen gepeilt auch locker reinpassen.

grüße


----------



## raschaa (5. März 2007)

200er Oro hinten


----------



## Diaz (6. März 2007)

...vielen dank für eure schnelle antworten und hier kommt schon die neue frage:

-was haltet ihr vom rock shox pearl 3.1 dämpfer für ein normales whiplash ?

bau aus meinem alten ein leicht whiplash für trails und touren(z.B.garda) mit einer mz all mountain sl1 160mm vorne. gewicht peil ich um die 15,7kg an.
die code fahren scheinbar noch nicht viele...


----------



## hankpank (6. März 2007)

hab auch die 200er oro hinten im whipi 04. passt auch locker mehr rein.

edit
der Pearl ist für den Whiplash Hinterbau mMn zu progressiv. Kumpel von mir fährt ihn im Ghost FR (relativ degressiver Hinterbau) und nutzt die letzten 5-10mm gar nicht. Der Whiplash Hinterbau is schon recht progressiv von der Kinematik her.
Die Performance ist in meinen Augen auch eher schwach. Die Einstelmöglichkeiten finde ich dagegen recht sinnvoll und vor allem effektiv.

PS. die 15,7 schaffst du mit der Gabel locker. Habe jetzt 16,2kg mit ner 66sl, vanilla RC und Minion DH-Reifen. 15 sollten bei AM-Luftfederung locker zu machen sein.


----------



## rfgs (6. März 2007)

hä peil i need?wieso die code,wenn du auf dem gewichtseinspartripp bist?
oder ists der allseits bekannte und erlebte teileausprobierfetischismus?(dann würd ichs kapieren)

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diaz (7. März 2007)

nenene  die code kommt ins neue whip und die lufteinheiten ins alte whip du verstehen........andere baustelle....chef ned da....


das mit dem pearl seh ich leider auch so...wollte nur noch ne andere meinung hören. was gibts als alternative zu einem dhx ? beim float kann man die compression ned einstellen d.h. man kann wählen zwischen durchschlag und unsensibel. VORSCHLÄGE


----------



## Johnnybike (8. März 2007)

Diaz schrieb:


> Das mit dem pearl seh ich leider auch so...wollte nur noch ne andere meinung hören. was gibts als alternative zu einem dhx ? beim float kann man die compression ned einstellen d.h. man kann wählen zwischen durchschlag und unsensibel. VORSCHLÄGE



Luft: Manitou ISX 4 oder 6 (Voller Federweg, da 70mm Hub)
Stahlfeder: Van R (günstig, DHX-Technik, nur Zugstufe verstellbar [reicht])

Johnny


----------



## Diaz (8. März 2007)

ich geh ja vorne auch um 1 cm mit dem federweg runter plus 0,5 niedrigere gabelhöhe. da wär etwas weniger federweg hinten wahrscheinlich gar ned so schlecht.


----------



## Johnnybike (9. März 2007)

Diaz schrieb:


> schreib mal wenn du es getestet hast...für finale im märz wären die dinger warscheinst ned schlecht.
> .....oder ich bestell mir einfach mal 2 stück da ich die ja auf jedenfall vorne fahren kann.



Noch mal zu den Muddy Mary. Die Gooey Glooey-Mischung musste laut Importeur neu gemacht werden, da sie zu klebrig war. Was genau das Problem dabei ist weiss ich auch nicht. Habe jetzt für vorne auch einen mit Triple Compound bestellt, vielleicht kommen sie jetzt schneller. Zudem reicht das denke ich längst aus vom Grip her.

Johnny


----------



## connerthesaint (9. März 2007)

Hallo Ihr Whiplasher, 

ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar ist es möglich einen Rahmen neu Lackieren zu lassen und neue Decors aufkleben zulassen, von Fusion. 

Könnte günstig an einen Rahmen (Whiplash) kommen doch die Farbe gefällt nicht so unbedingt. 
Ich weiß das Nicolai auch "Fremd-Rahmen" neu lackieren doch würde ich es lieber (wenn es möglich ist) bei Fusion machen lassen wegen den Decors aufkleben (habe da nicht so das Händchen für  ). 

Ist ein etwas ältere Rahmen (weiß nicht genau welches Baujahr) deshalb noch eine Frage. 
Ist es möglich in ältere Whiplashmodelle einen Luftdämpfer zu verbauen ? Habe ja gelesen das Fusion den DHX Air nicht für das Whipi freigibt.

Wenn das nicht geht (Luftdämpfer) besteht ja noch immer die Möglichkeit einen DHX mit Titanfeder zu verbauen oder was haltet Ihr davon ? 

Wäre klasse wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet 

Ride On and kind regards 
conner


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. März 2007)

Ja, Fusion lackiert auch alte Rahmen soviel ich weiss. Ob das wirklich nötig oder bloss Kosmetik ist musst Du selbst wissen.


----------



## rfgs (11. März 2007)

wenn dir das gewicht nicht ganz so wichtig ist, reicht auch der normale dhx 5.0,oder wenn du die möglichkeit hast probier aus ob der MZ roco reinpasst.
mit dem 5.0er wiegt mein S/M rahmen schlappe 4,3kgs.

ABER du solltest dringend nachforschen welches baujahr der RAHMEN ist!!!!
es ist meiner VERMUTUNG nach nicht möglich in baujahr 03/04 einen dhx 5.0 einzubauen da der ausgleichsbehälter des 5.0 zu groß ist und unten am sitzrohr anschlägt!?(roco?)
evtl wissen andere hier genaueres,oder du rufst mal bei fusion an!!!

grüße


----------



## Diaz (12. März 2007)

@johnnybike
funktioniert dein 2 step jetzt ?


----------



## Johnnybike (14. März 2007)

Diaz schrieb:


> @johnnybike
> funktioniert dein 2 step jetzt ?



Nein. Ich fahre seit das Problem auftrat und ich sie einmal "reparieren" liess mit 155mm rum und warte auf den Anruf vom RS-Techniker, der mir dann hoffentlich mitteilt dass sie eine Lösung gefunden haben und ich die Gabel einschicken kann. 

Johnny


----------



## Diaz (14. März 2007)

oje bekomm mein bike so gott und gls will morgen...mit totem 2 step und hab eigentlich keine hoffnung dass die gabel funktioniert.
händler hat sich gleich ein 2tes innenleben kommen lassen aber mit dem wirds wahrscheinst auch ned besser funktionieren.....mist und am dienstag wollen wir nach finale fahren.
wird wohl das beste sein ich fahr mit meinem alten whip.(hat ne 66drin-die geht immer)

mittlerweile haben 4 totem meiner kumpels trotz 8 REPERATUREN nicht funktioniert. keine lösung in sicht. angeblich soll jetzt das öl zu zäh sein....oh man wer´s glaubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (14. März 2007)

soll ich euch was sagen? ich bin froh, das ich noch meine 36 hab!

ist schon eine harte nummer... ich kenne keinen bei dem die 2step funzt und es wundert mich doch sehr, wie man dieses produkt für marktreif erklären konnte.


----------



## Johnnybike (15. März 2007)

Diaz schrieb:


> oje bekomm mein bike so gott und gls will morgen...mit totem 2 step und hab eigentlich keine hoffnung dass die gabel funktioniert.
> händler hat sich gleich ein 2tes innenleben kommen lassen aber mit dem wirds wahrscheinst auch ned besser funktionieren.....mist und am dienstag wollen wir nach finale fahren.
> wird wohl das beste sein ich fahr mit meinem alten whip.(hat ne 66drin-die geht immer)
> 
> mittlerweile haben 4 totem meiner kumpels trotz 8 REPERATUREN nicht funktioniert. keine lösung in sicht. angeblich soll jetzt das öl zu zäh sein....oh man wer´s glaubt.



Mich nervt die Gabelsache auch, aber meistens immer nur wenn ich nicht bike, denn mit meinen momentan knapp 150mm bin ich so geil unterwegs wie nie zuvor. Im Stand merkt man davon noch nichts, aber sobald man mit etwas Tempo unterwegs ist hat man das Gefühl der Trail ist geteert. Also du kannst durchaus auch mit weniger Federweg nach Finale fahren. Und mit etwas Glück (ok, "etwas" ist untertrieben) hast du den bug gar nicht. 

Johnny


----------



## Diaz (15. März 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Und mit etwas Glück (ok, "etwas" ist untertrieben) hast du den bug gar nicht.
> 
> Johnny



...lol der war gut.
hole meine kiste heute nachmittag beim händler, dann schaun ma mal.
an was liegts jetzt den nun wirklich? kann man das schon ungefähr sagen oder tappen die immer noch im dunkeln. das kostet rs richtig geld und von der schlechten werbung will ich gar nicht erst reden. der totem review fred hat schon 30000 hits. wenn da nur jeder 3 ein neuer leser war.....das nenn ich mal meinungsbildung  
plus das jeder unzufrieden kunde es im durchschnitt 5-10 personen erzählt-ein zufriedener nur 1-2 personen. ist wahrscheinlich auch ein typisch deutsches phänomen.


----------



## rfgs (15. März 2007)

freu mich schon auf bilder deiner neuen kiste!


----------



## raschaa (15. März 2007)

Diaz schrieb:


> plus das jeder unzufrieden kunde es im durchschnitt 5-10 personen erzählt-ein zufriedener nur 1-2 personen. ist wahrscheinlich auch ein typisch deutsches phänomen.



tcha, und deswegen hört man so wenig von funktionierenden 2Step Totems...

meine funzt weiterhin einwandfrei und sie ist definitiv die beste gabel die ich je gefahren bin (was nicht heissen soll, dass es keine anderen guten gibt)

jedenfalls passt sie hervorragend zum whip hinterbau und erweitert die eh schon guten allround eigenschaften des bikes enorm....

my2cents
ra


----------



## Schreiner (15. März 2007)

Meine lyrik funktioniert auch schon einige Km Fehlerfrei Problemlos und gut. Ist zwar am freak aber ja fast die selbe Gabel.


----------



## JoKo1988 (15. März 2007)

moin
hab mal ne frage 
ich fahre im moment in meinen (normalen) whiplash hinten nen gazza 2.6 auf ner single track felge. hab vor mir in nächster zeit neues hinterrad zu holen. welche felge muss ich mir kaufen, damit ich noch ein gazza 2.6 fahren kann, weil es sieht einbisschen eng aus schon mit den gazza.
hab mir natürlich schon die vorauswahl getroffen für die felge 
bin halt am überlegen ob atomlab pimp oder ne spank stiffy es sein soll

vllt aus stylischen gründen: vorne is ne atomlab pimplite drin^^


----------



## rfgs (15. März 2007)

ENG is n gutes stichwort bei den whip-hinterbauten!
ich bin da überfragt.
eine evtle kleine hilfe:bei der kombi mavic EX 729 und big betty ists bei mir auch schon eng.kannst dir ja mal die mühe machen und die mm maße der systeme vergleichen!

grüße

nachtrag:wie wärs denn wenn du dein vorderrad mal exakt in den hinterbau hältst?du wolltest dir doch für hinten die selbe felge wie vorne holen?hab ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Diaz (17. März 2007)

sooo....mein neues whip ist fertig





genaueres später wenn ich mehr zeit hab.
wieviel wiegt mein baby so wie´s steht?? SCHÄTZUNGEN BITTE 
ähh wie fügt man schnell wieder ein bild ein??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (17. März 2007)

18,5....ne 18,4


----------



## hankpank (17. März 2007)

würd 17,0kg tippen.
is schick geworden. Nur das rot wär mir zu hell. Der Evolver sieht ja ultrafett aus!!! Bin gespannt auf erste Fahrberichte 

ich knalls einfach ma rein... brauch sich ja nich zu verstecken


----------



## Diaz (17. März 2007)

ja die roten pedale werden natürlich noch gegen schwarze getauscht.
farbe ist orange passend zu meinem moped.
evolver geht momentan noch nicht wirklich. hab 3,5bar im spv(mind druck) und 130psi als hauptfeder. hat jemand tipps und einfahrzeit luftdämpfer?
totem abgesoffen war klar aber ich hoffe auf schnellen ersatz.
@rfgs: 18,4kg?? Spass oda...!!??
@hankpank: naja ned schlecht aber noch daneben. (danke fürs reinstellen...)

kleine schätzhilfe:
-laufräder chris king mit dt fr6.1
-x.o trigger
-thomson elite
-salsa spanner(sattel+hinterrad)
-x.9 2007 short (schaltet fantastisch mit x.o trigger)
-heim 3 guid
-code
-crank brother mallet magnesium

matchmaker kommt noch dran und bash guard wird auf 15cm abgedreht.
so noch ne schätzung bitte...


----------



## BananaJoe (17. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

meine Totem hat erst auch nicht funktioniert, jetzt läuft sie aber auf 180mm klasse. Seit zwei Wochen keine Probleme. Das einzige ist, ich trau mich nicht zu steppen. Ich lasse sie einfach oben, bis RS das Problem "offiziel" gelösst hat.

Aber mal was Anderes. An meinem Hinterbau habe so kleine Wellen auf den Steben. In den Bereichen, wo die Streben zum "S" gebogen sind. Wenn man mit dem Finger drüberstreift merkt man kleine Wellen in den Material. Sind diese kleinen "Stauchungen" normal?
Danke Euch.




Gruß
Bananana


----------



## BananaJoe (17. März 2007)

@DIAZ
Schönes Whip. Deine Räder sind Klasse! Und die Bremse Macht! Wie funktionert sie? Bist du zufrieden? Ich liebäugel auch noch mit der Code.
Gewicht. Meins 17,5, dann liegt deins bei auch bei 17,5, oder? 

Gruß
Banane


----------



## Diaz (17. März 2007)

@bananajoe:
die beulen hab ich auch. normal denk(hoff) ich.
die code geht noch ned wirklich toll und muss erst noch anständig entlüftet werden. hat kumpel grad gemacht und druckpunkt wird spürbar besser.
aber ich glaub die wird ned schlecht....
17,5kg ne du schau auf meine reifen...17,5 tsts ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BananaJoe (17. März 2007)

Okay. 16,7KG.
Deine Laufräder sollten schon leichter als meine sein.Der Evolver auch leichter als mein DHX. Die Code etwas schwerer. Reifen habe ich beim Wiegen den Minion XC 2.5 drauf gehabt. Einer lag bei 950gr. Deine Schwalbe sollten wohl auch bei 900 liegen. Ich sag 16,7KG.


----------



## rfgs (18. März 2007)

ok neue schätzung,17,3
hast gut gschlafen,heut nacht,diaz,oder warst a bisserl hibbelig?

diese leichten dellen sind normal,wegen biegen und so.

roland


----------



## oldrizzo (18. März 2007)

die dellen habe ich auch.... nehme an, das ist normal.

gewicht diaz' whip:

die gabel ist ca. 200 gr schwere als meine, die bremse ist auch schwerer. kettenführung habe ich auch nicht. der lrs wird leichter sein. ich tippe auf 17,1 kg.


----------



## Diaz (18. März 2007)

and the winner is.........bananajoe....whip so wie´s steht 16,77kg
hab beim bestellen 16,85kg ausgerechnet daher passts perfekt.
nachdem ich am freitag mit zuviel druck vorne wie hinten unterwegs war, gings heute mit weniger echt traumhaft. war schon etwas entäuscht....muss mich erst an die luftfedereinstellerrei gewöhnen.
dämpfer geht schon sehr fein bei highspeed. das losbrechmoment ist noch etwas hoch und die totem bleibt momentan noch auf 180 aber ich hoffe bis dienstag auf austausch. 
code wird auch schön langsam.muss noch entlüftet werden da unterschiedlich druckpunkte.

dienstag abend gehts nach finaleeeeee.....
den grad lenkwinkel plus 1cm mehr federweg kennt man enorm rauf wie runter. rauf muss ich noch meine sattelposition finden weil momentan gehts enorm hinten in den oberschenkel und zum richtigen drücken muss ich auf die sattelspitze. aber runter wow läuft viel ruhiger wie mein 2004 whip plus bei kleinen drops und sprüngen (walhalla downhill plus kl. drop bei kapelle) absolut narrensicher.


----------



## rfgs (18. März 2007)

des mit dem lenkwinkel hatte ich vor zwei jahren auch mit aha bemerkt,passt aber,s radl ist trotzdem wendig geblieben.dann lass krachen!
 hals und beinbruch und gscheits wetter

roland


----------



## Diaz (26. März 2007)

@roland: leider schnee- kannst in meinem finale fred lesen

also nach 4 tagen finale kann ich den evolver nur loben. fahr ihn mit ca 30-40% sag. wenn man auf den sattel drückt geht gar nix. wie ein hardtail.kaum setzt man sich drauf geht der plötzlich seidenweich los. bei fullspeed absolut wahnsinn. der durchschlagschutz funktioniert bestens. totem und evolver sind zusammen ein traum. fahr zwar momentan eine solo air die nicht ganz so gut anspricht wie eine 2 step aber immer noch sehr gut. eine nick tendenz, wie manche bei der solo air bemängeln, kann ich beim besten willen nicht feststellen. 
den evolver sollte man beim whip aber ruhig mit viel sag fahren. bringt unglaublich viel ruhe bei fullspeed ins fahrwerk.


----------



## Joachim1980 (28. März 2007)

Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Tretlager für mein Whiplash. Mein altes ist ein Truvativ - Innenlager Howitzer Team. Die Breite beträgt 73mm. Nun habe ich bei www.bike-components.de geschaut und bin fündig geworden. http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/Truvativ/Innenlager+Howitzer+Team
Nur kann ich mit folgenden Angaben nichts anfangen:
Typ 1 - 50 x 68/68G/73/73G 
Typ 2 - 56 x 68/68G/73/73G 
Typ 3 - 56 x 83/83G 
Typ 4 - 66 x 100/100G 

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen all den Typen. Welches ist nun das Richtige für mein Whiplash?


----------



## Frank S. (28. März 2007)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> Bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Tretlager für mein Whiplash. Mein altes ist ein Truvativ - Innenlager Howitzer Team. Die Breite beträgt 73mm. Nun habe ich bei www.bike-components.de geschaut und bin fündig geworden. http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/Truvativ/Innenlager+Howitzer+Team
> Nur kann ich mit folgenden Angaben nichts anfangen:
> Typ 1 - 50 x 68/68G/73/73G
> Typ 2 - 56 x 68/68G/73/73G
> ...



Hallo Joachim,
schau hier mal rein http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/en/truvativ/specs/bottombrackets.pdf
die erste Zahl steht für die Kettenline, und die zweite für die Gehäusebreite.
Es können also nur Typ 1 oder 2 in Frage kommen. Ich weiß leider nicht welche Kettenlinie das Whip hat.


----------



## 4bike (28. März 2007)

hallo,
fahr seit 2 jahren freak und jetzt ist noch ein whiplash dazu gekommen.
dazu hab ich ein paar fragen. hoffe die sind nict schon tausendmal gestellt worden. aber der thrad ist so lang;-)
der rahmen ist ein 2005 er .. welche einbaulänge und hub hat der org dämpfer

und welcher dämpfer funktioniert am besten im whip. rad ist eher freeride lastig gebaut.  überlege sogar meine travis 200mm doppelbrücke zu verbauen.zzt marz 66rc 170mm

was meinen die fachleute?


----------



## rfgs (28. März 2007)

tach 4bike,
orginal ist auge-auge 222mm mit 70mm hub verbaut.

hab den dhx 5.0 drin und muß sagen das pro pedal ist sinnlos.seh zu welchen dämpfer du ohne anti wipp funktion findest und oder ob er passt.
genauere empfehlungen von anderen!

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVO 1 (28. März 2007)

@ Joachim,

Typ 1 ist für ein 1 fach Kettenblatt und Typ  2 ist für 2 und 3 fach Kettenblätter gedacht. Hoffe ich konnte Dir Helfen.

@ 4bike,

habe denn DHX 3.0 drin funzt super und reicht volkommen aus. Würde als Gabel die 66 lassen past besser zum Hinterbau.

Gruß der Oli


----------



## raschaa (28. März 2007)

jo, dhx 3 ist vollkommen ok, die 66 nur wenns keine von den alten "langen" ist (wär schei$$e für die geo).......


----------



## Diaz (29. März 2007)

evolver isx 4 passt top zum whip weil man ihn mit weniger druck als den dhx fahren kann.


----------



## 4bike (29. März 2007)

moin jungs danke für die infos.

natürlich ist die 66 ne HoHe  wie auch anders zu erwarten ;-(

wollt mir ne aktuelle 66 oder ne RS totem oder sowas besorgen. steht echt hoch vorne so







.

aber das mit den 220 mm und 70hub war wichtig

thx


----------



## rfgs (1. April 2007)

metallica:kill em all ,manches mal dauerts bei mir länger


----------



## Anbipa (1. April 2007)

Dies ist Moosgrau gänzend.





[/url][/IMG]
Promo Line
Euer Andy


----------



## mistaT (5. April 2007)

Huhu Ihrs,

wollte mich auch mal in den Reigen der Whiplash Huldiger einreihen. Habe seit 3 Monaten nen 05 Rahmen in M. Bin von mal zu mal mehr begeistert!  

Hier ein Bild in Aktion:


Grüßchen,
Mista T

ps: wenn's interessiert: 66 Eta Light, Hope/Single Track Laufräder, Louise Bremse, Hone/XT, Schwalbe Big Betty


----------



## vertrider_1986 (5. April 2007)

Hi!

Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung wie ich an ein neues Schaltauge für ein Whiplash rankomme? Muss ich mich da direkt an Fusion wenden oder an ein Händler oda was? 

Danke schon mal!


----------



## JoKo1988 (5. April 2007)

geh einfach zu einen hÃ¤ndler, der fusion bikes verkauft und da mÃ¼sstest du eins bekommen.
mit glÃ¼ck hat er es da, sonst muss es es dir bestellen. dÃ¼rfte bei ca 17â¬ liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronnyleknuz (19. April 2007)

wo wohnst du denn vertrider


----------



## ronnyleknuz (19. April 2007)

wer hat denn alles gelenklager in der wippe(umlenkpunkt hauptrahmen)??


----------



## rfgs (19. April 2007)

ich glaub ich hätt gern welche,aber auf ne anfrage bei fusion ob man ne neue wippe/preisung braucht,hab ich bis heute keine anwort bekommen!

landi


----------



## VISION311 (22. April 2007)

Ich werde ab nächster Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Whiplashs sein. Nun habe ich aber ein kleines Problem: Ich finde nirgends Angaben zu dem FOX Float AVA-Dämpfer. Mein Mech meinte, es bräuchte nicht mehr, aber man liest halt trotzdem gerne egtwas über Funktion, Zuverlässigkeit und Einsatzbereich, besonders weils der erste Luftdämpfer unter meinem Hintern sein wird..

Könnt ihr mir da ein bisschen weiterhelfen?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (22. April 2007)

So hier ma mein Sahne Stück. Fahre damit auch in Willingen die Wc Strecke und macht keine Zicken. einfach nur Hammer. Aber da es jetzt immer krasser wird kaufe ich mir jetzt ein Terminator ist schon bestellt. 
Wer will kann es mit folgenden Teilen bald bei mir kaufen.

Federgabel Boxxer Race (neu)
Dämpfer Manitou metal Rp (gebr.)
Bremse Formula Oro K18 ( v200 h200 komplett neu)
Stuersatz Orbit Xtreme Pro (gebr.)
Lenker Maniac DH Control Riser (neu)
Vorbau Truvativ Hussefelt (neu)
Laufradsatz Fusion Stealth Hinten mit 135x 10mm Schnellspannachse auf Mavic Ex 823 (Deemax Felgen) (gebr. aber absolut Tip Top)
Schaltwerk Sram x.7 (neu)
Kettenführung Carbon (gebr. Kette geht nicht ab)
Casette Sram Pg 950 11-26 (neu)
Kette Sram Pc 951 (neu)
Kurbel Shimano Xt (gebr.)
Innenlager Shimano Xt (gebr.)
Sattel Selle Italia Nt1 (neu)
Sattelstütze Maniac Hammerhead (gebr.)
Reifen Al mighty (neu)
Schalthebel sram x.7

Der Hauptrahmen ist am Donnerstag neu gekommen, wegen Garantiefall. Der Hinterbau ist noch der erste lediglich die Wippe war einmal defekt und wurde gegen eine mit einem Ochsengelenk getauscht. An der einen seite hat wohl der Reifen mal an der Kettenstrebe geschliffen, aber da es ja Donnerstag erat bei Fusion war wohl unbedenklich. Wurde alles bei Fusion gemacht und der Rahmen ist wie auf den Bilder zu erkennen ist technisch und optisch wie neu. 

Mfg.

B.Simon





Kontakt: Icq 345866254  oder 01752508993


----------



## Alexspeed (22. April 2007)

Was ist den Mit dem Hauptrahmen passiert?

Was ist ein Ochsengelenk? bei mir hats nur die Kugellager in der Wippe zerbröselt, aber ich erhalte auch keine Antwort von fusion, bezüglich neuen Lagern.
Was sollen denn Gelenklager sein? Ich will die ******* auf Nadellagerbasis haben und ich weiß das das geht aber niemand bei Fusion will einen Kunden helfen.

übrigens Schönes bike ausser der Sattel.

Ride On


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whiplash 87 (22. April 2007)

Hi, also der Sattel bleibt und ist Top. Ist als Racer aufgebaut 42er Kettenblatt, Rennradkasette, Klickies usw,


----------



## VISION311 (25. April 2007)

VISION311 schrieb:


> Ich werde ab nächster Woche stolzer Besitzer eines Whiplashs sein. Nun habe ich aber ein kleines Problem: Ich finde nirgends Angaben zu dem FOX Float AVA-Dämpfer. Mein Mech meinte, es bräuchte nicht mehr, aber man liest halt trotzdem gerne egtwas über Funktion, Zuverlässigkeit und Einsatzbereich, besonders weils der erste Luftdämpfer unter meinem Hintern sein wird..
> 
> Könnt ihr mir da ein bisschen weiterhelfen?



Ich konnte mir inzwischen selbst helfen: Der AVA Air wird nicht mehr geliefert (bitte Webseite anpassen), ich kriege irgend einen Manitou Evolver. Soll mir auch recht sein


----------



## Diaz (3. Mai 2007)

der evolver is eh besser.
leider gibts keine druckempfehlung für hauptkammer oder piggy. weder in der anleitung noch von fusion. da heissts einfach probieren probieren probieren....
etwas nervig weil man um anständig ans hauptventil zu kommen den dämpfer auf einer seite ausbauen muss. 
naja aber er geht wie sau ;-)


----------



## fassiphil (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich hätte da ein paar Newbie-Fragen  
Und zwar hab ich hier gelesen, das das neue Whiplash eine neue Lagerung hat. Weiß da jemand von euch etwas genaueres, im Freak-Thread hab ich gelesen das die neuen Freak-Modelle Nadellager bekommen haben. Gilt das auch für das Whiplash. 
Kann mich irgendwie nicht so recht zwischen nem Freak EX und nem Whiplash entscheiden. Fahre Touren mit schönen Freeride-Trails bergab oder auch mal kleinere heftigere Trails. Muss halt noch den Berg rauf kommen  
Was meint Ihr.

(Ich weiß wie man die Suchfunktion benutzt hab aber leider nix gefunden)

Danke schon mal Phil


----------



## pisskopp (4. Mai 2007)

Freak


----------



## Johnnybike (4. Mai 2007)

fassiphil schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich hätte da ein paar Newbie-Fragen
> Und zwar hab ich hier gelesen, das das neue Whiplash eine neue Lagerung hat. Weiß da jemand von euch etwas genaueres, im Freak-Thread hab ich gelesen das die neuen Freak-Modelle Nadellager bekommen haben. Gilt das auch für das Whiplash.
> Kann mich irgendwie nicht so recht zwischen nem Freak EX und nem Whiplash entscheiden. Fahre Touren mit schönen Freeride-Trails bergab oder auch mal kleinere heftigere Trails. Muss halt noch den Berg rauf kommen
> ...



Tönt mehr nach Freak, muss nicht mal das EX sein. Nicht dass das Whiplash nicht merh gut zu treten wäre, es ist halt einfach schwerer. 

Johnny


----------



## fassiphil (4. Mai 2007)

Danke für die superfixe Antwort, dann wirds das Freak werden supi freu


----------



## oldrizzo (4. Mai 2007)

klingt für mich auch nach freak... wobei ich mich mit dem mehrgewicht des whip arrangiert habe und das auch gut tretbar ist.


----------



## zoomi (4. Mai 2007)

Mehrgewicht ?! Wir reden hier wahrscheinlich um 100-200 Gramm Differenz in puncto Rahmen - der Rest ist abhängig von der Austattung.

Also ich würde das erprobte Whip nehmen - das Freak EX ist ein unbeschriebenes Blatt und im ersten Test (Freeride Mag) wurde die Geometrie deutlich kritisiert. Das Whip ist vernüftig aufgebaut voll tourentauglich - ich fahre fast jedes WE > 1.000 Hm und ein AlpenX war auch schon dabei.

just my 2 cents

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## zoomi (4. Mai 2007)

Ach ja - das "normale" Freak ist auch eine Möglichkeit, da reden wir schon von ca. 500 Gramm Unterschied beim Rahmengewicht und die Geometrie ist in puncto uphill auch besser.

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich das Konzept des Freak EX im Vergleich zum Whip und zum normalen Freak sowieso nicht ...

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fassiphil (4. Mai 2007)

Zwecks Ausstattung, beim Whippi dachte ich an eine 66 SL1 ATA und hinten nen Luftdämpfer, entweder den Evolver oder nen DT. Als Laufräder Hope-Naben und MavicFelgen XM321. Damit sollte es Gewichtstechnisch gehen für nen guten Uphill und runter denk ich auch  Wie stehts mit der neuen Lagerung beim Whip?? Weiß da jemand was genaueres??
Oh man wer dir qual hat hat die Wahl, ich hasse das 

Aber dafür gibts ja so ein tolles Forum mit netten Leuten *SCHLEIM*


----------



## oldrizzo (4. Mai 2007)

hast recht zoomi. ich darf meinen panzer nicht mit anderen whips vergleichen...  bald kommen neue naben, sowie lenker und vorbau. aber das war ja nicht das thema.... ride on!


----------



## JoKo1988 (4. Mai 2007)

also bis jetzt hab ich leider sehr schlechte erfahrung mit den lagern gemacht
habe 3stück innerhalb von ca 6monaten zerstört.... 

hoffe mal ich bin ein einzelfall und fusion macht meinen rahmen wieder heile


----------



## zoomi (4. Mai 2007)

Hey rizzo,

was heißt hier Panzer so schwer ist dein Schätzchen doch gar nicht - sind doch nur feine Teile dran  

@fassiphil

Ich hatte mein Whiplash übern Winter zwecks Revision bei Fusion und hab´s mit veränderten Lagern zurück bekommen allerdings habe ich die Lager noch nicht aufgschraubt und mir die Sache genau angesehen.
Anyway - die Lager sind verändert aber es ist auch nicht der gleiche Aufbau wie beim Whip Extreme und dem neuen Freak.

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## hankpank (4. Mai 2007)

@fassiphil
wenn du ab und an nen bikepark besuchen willst würd ich dir zum whipi raten ansonsten zum freak. Beim Gewichte rechnen könnte dir das evtl helfen:

Rahmen: Fusion Whiplash
Dämpfer: Fox Vanilla RC PPD
Gabel: Marzocchi 66SL '06
Felgen: Mavic XM321
Speichen: DT-Champion 
Naben: DT Swiss Hügi FR
Reifen: VR Kenda nevegal (900g) / HR Schwalbe Big Betty
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standard
Bremsen: Formula Oro K24 (200/200)
Steuersatz: Acros 1.5" --> 1 1/8"
Vorbau: Amoeba
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller
Griffe: ODI LockOn
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Kurbeln: Shimano XT
Blätter: Shimano XT
Pedale: NC-17 Magnesium
Sattelstütze: Kore
Sattel: bbb (245g)
Schaltwerk: Sram 9.0SL (2000)
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore LX E-type
Schalthebel: Sram x-9 Trigger
Kassette: Shimano DeoreXT 
Kette: SRAM

alles zusammen 15,9kg. also mit hopenaben und luftdämpfer schafft man die 15kg


----------



## oldrizzo (5. Mai 2007)

moin,

@ zoomi: warte mal ab, wie mein dickerchen sich freut, wenn es king und kong naben und eine neue vorbau/lenker kombi von syntace bekommen hat.  eine neue kurbel gibts auch noch, da bin ich aber noch unsicher, ob ich wirklich auf shimano zurückgreifen kann. das ist aber eine mehr philosophische frage. dann dürfte ich bei geschätzten 16 kg sein. wirklich gewogen habe ich das teil ja noch nie.


----------



## Johnnybike (5. Mai 2007)

zoomi schrieb:


> Ach ja - das "normale" Freak ist auch eine Möglichkeit, da reden wir schon von ca. 500 Gramm Unterschied beim Rahmengewicht und die Geometrie ist in puncto uphill auch besser.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich das Konzept des Freak EX im Vergleich zum Whip und zum normalen Freak sowieso nicht ...
> 
> ...



Ich meinte eigentlich auch den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Freak und Whiplash nicht vom Freak EX zum Whiplash. Beim Whiplash sitzt man halt schon ein paar cm "zu weit" hinten, ausser man hat eine gerade Sattelstütze und den Sattel ganz vorne, oder sehr lange Oberschenkel... Ansonsten ist die Uphillfähigkeit vor allem vom Fahrer und der Gabel anhängig. Ausstattungsmässig könnte man natürlich schon die gleiche nehmen und dann auf 14-15Kg kommen, aber dann ist irgendwie wieder der Rahmen vom Whip überdimensioniert. Ist halt Geschmackssache. Das Freak EX soll glaube ich so was die die direkte Konkurenz zum SX Trail sein. Hardcore-Rahmen mit straffen Federwegen. Sozusagen für die Technisch versierteren Freerider die nicht so viel Federweg brauchen sondern ein direkteres Fahrwerk. So wie ich das verstanden habe war das Guido Tschuggs Idee. Zum Enduro und Light-Freeride-Touren würde ich das normale Freak bervorzugen. Wie gesagt, das ist meine Meinung...

Johnny


----------



## fassiphil (7. Mai 2007)

Danke für all eure mühe, ging echt super fix mit den antworten wollte auch ein freak nehmen. War bei mir bei zwei Fusionhändler und die hatten keins da, hab dann noch ein paar andere händler besucht und bin durch zufall an ein Spezialiced Enudro Expert von 06 für 2400 echt geil.

trotzdem vielen dank für eure hilfde, top forum


----------



## rfgs (8. Mai 2007)

servus die herren!
mal n kleiner schwank aus meinem leben mit meinem whip:
hatte seit ca 6 wochen bis gerade eben ein hohes knerz-knerz geräusch aus der gegend hauptrahmen/dämpfergegend.wat n spaß,dem durchdrehen sehr nahe.hinterbau auseinander genommen,geputzt,schweißnähte usw mit dem guten weiß/blaulicht der frontleuchte abgesucht--nix gefunden.lager sind ok und gut in schuß.was nun?
heute hab ich mal überlegt,naja ist wohl zu groß das wort überlegen,war eher so ein schwächlicher geistesblitz:
die popelige angeflachte versteifungsstrebe zwischen den umlenkenhebeln liegt blank an(da wurde natürlich nie fett von mir aufgetragen;warum auch?)die hat aufgrund der leichten verwindung zu den umlekhebeln dieses geräusch von sich gegeben!naja man kann auch ohne sport mächtig schwitzen!
dann gute nacht

roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kern1982 (9. Mai 2007)

rfgs schrieb:


> servus die herren!
> mal n kleiner schwank aus meinem leben mit meinem whip:
> hatte seit ca 6 wochen bis gerade eben ein hohes knerz-knerz geräusch aus der gegend hauptrahmen/dämpfergegend.wat n spaß,dem durchdrehen sehr nahe.hinterbau auseinander genommen,geputzt,schweißnähte usw mit dem guten weiß/blaulicht der frontleuchte abgesucht--nix gefunden.lager sind ok und gut in schuß.was nun?
> heute hab ich mal überlegt,naja ist wohl zu groß das wort überlegen,war eher so ein schwächlicher geistesblitz:
> ...



Hallo,
ich hab ein neues Whip ex. Bei dem es ebenfalls aus Richtung des Hauptrahmens knarzt. Das Verbindungsstück, das Du meinst ist doch mit schwarzen Schrauben mit der Aufschrift 10.9 (Festigkeitsklasse) befestigt, nicht wahr?
Dieses Teil habe ich auch schon im Verdacht, frage mich jedoch, weshalb Fusion an dieser Stelle nicht von Haus aus etwas Fett reinpackt.
Hast Du lediglich die Kontaktflächen des Bolzens eingefettet oder auch die Schraubenkopf-Auflageflächen?
(Dies zieht nämlich eine Veränderung des erforderlichen Anzugsdrehmomentes bzw. der Vorspannkraft nach sich)

Danke im Voraus!
Kern


----------



## rfgs (9. Mai 2007)

servus kern,
ja das ist dieser kleine rundstab zwischen den umlenkhebeln,welcher mit den senkkopfschrauben befestigt ist,hab nur die kontaktflächen des rundlings mit einem hauchdünnen fettfilm versehen-->knerz geräusch nach montage war weg!
bei mir steht aber keine festigkeitklasse auf den schrauben,evtl ists ja beim EX wuchtiger das teil.
hast du mal überprüft ob das geräusch nur beim annähernd linearen einfedern auftritt,oder so wie bei mir im wiegetritt,oder wenn ich seitlich nen biegetest auf die kurbel machte?
evtl sinds bei dir auch die federteller des dämpfers,probiers da auch mal mit sparsam fett.
ja,wie bei mir bei der ersten lagerpflege bemerkt,hat die montage bei fusion anscheinend angst davor fettige finger zu bekommen,haha,da ist die sahara gegen meine lager nämlich ein feuchtbiotop.
viel erfolg

roland


----------



## lucifer666 (12. Mai 2007)

moin moin,

vmtl stelle ich die gleichen fragen wie schon in dem forum beantwortet...also sorry dafür. bei meinem händler steht n sexy schwarzes 05er whiplash und er will´s "recht günstig" so für 2.700 statt 4tsd loswerden. hat ne manitou sherman,absenkbar. also wenn ich recht gelesen hab, sind damit auch noch lange touren drin. gibt´s denn bei dem 05er modell irgendwelche schwächen oder teile, die man schon vor´m kauf austauschen sollte?

besten dank,

luce


----------



## zoomi (12. Mai 2007)

Die Sherman kannst du schon mal direkt austauschen - die 05er ist bestimmt mit SPV und somit bs....

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## lucifer666 (12. Mai 2007)

danke für die schnelle antwort. is die sherman zu unsensibel oder warum sollte die gleich wech?


----------



## zoomi (12. Mai 2007)

Die SPV Shermans waren schon 2005 von der Performance (insbesondere Ansprechverhalten aber auch Dämpfung etc.) nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig - von 2007 mal ganz abgesehen..

Wenn eine TPC Sherman verbaut ist dann geht´s, darf man aber auch nicht mit 2007er Gabeln vergleichen.

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucifer666 (12. Mai 2007)

hmm, mit ner anderen gabel ist´s ja preislich für´n 05er modell dann vmtl nicht mehr so interessant. ham die 07er als promoline absenkbare gabeln dran? will bei mir ja noch´n berg rauf radeln und mein 02er slayer reicht für die frisch geshapten strecken nicht mehr aus (oder meine fahrkünste ;-) )


----------



## oldrizzo (13. Mai 2007)

guden,

auf der heutigen ausfahrt kam mir mein hinterbau irgendwie âschwammig" vor, zudem schleift mein big betty hinten am rahmen, scheint aber keinen achter zu haben. jetzt habe ich mal den rahmen auf spuren untersucht: einige kleine lackmacken, da wo anscheinend die schwinge an den rahmen schlÃ¤gt (muss das so beim whip?), ein kleines abgeplatztes lackteilchen am tretlagergehÃ¤use (klarlack wÃ¶lbt sich), sowie eine stelle am hauptrahmen, ungefÃ¤hr daumenabdruck groÃ, an der sich der lack von der mitte her ausgehend aufwirft. aber keine risse o.Ã¤.... aber irgendwie kommt mir die sache spanisch vor und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich flÃ¶he husten hÃ¶re. aber das fahrgefÃ¼hl ist eigenartig. der hinterbau hat aber null spiel... soll ich trotzdem mal den hÃ¤ndler meines vertrauens aufsuchen? was meint ihr?


----------



## rfgs (13. Mai 2007)

und der reifen schleift erst seit heute?
achse der hinterradnabe verbogen/gebrochen?
die beiden kleinen schrauben des horstlinks sind angezogen?
welche schwinge schlägt wie an den rahmen?ist auf jedenfall nicht normal wenn irgendwelche bauteile des rahmens aneinander schlagen,auch nicht beim whip,haha.
viel erfolg und grüße

nachtrag:wenns dir nicht zu brenzlig ist,heb mal den lack dort wo er sich wölbt ab und schau nochmal genau.ist das neben einer schweißnaht?


----------



## Diaz (15. Mai 2007)

wenn du den reifen oben nimmst und stark seitlich belastest merkt man ein spiel im hinterbau am besten. bei mir war eine schraube des hinterbau locker plus dass die schraube im hinteren gelenk (bei der nabe) die sich in einer hülse bewegt total abgewetzt war und daher in der hülse spiel hatte. hat aber fast 2,5 jahre bei mir gedauert um die so herzufahren.

eigentlich sollte bei einem bike dieser preisklasse hier schrauben verbaut werden die nur am ende ein gewinde haben und nicht in der laufzone und so verschleissfrei wären.


----------



## smouki (15. Mai 2007)

*Ansprechverhalten Whiplash Hinterbau*

Fahre ein 2005er mit Fox DHX 3, Originallager mit vielleicht 200 DH-Betriebsstunden und wiege 70 kg.

Irgendwie spricht die Federung bei kleineren Schlägen schlecht an, das Hinterrad beginnt zu springen. Bei langsamerem Rebound bleibt das Verhalten unverändert, auch eine Dämpferrevision hat keine Besserung gebracht.

Der einzige Wehrmutstropfen  kann mir keinen anderen Freerider vorstellen! Wie krieg ich das Bike perfekt?

Lager austauschen?
Druck im Dämpfer reduzieren?
Sind spezielle Stellen zu fetten?

Bedanke mich für sachdienliche Hinweise...


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. Mai 2007)

smouki schrieb:


> *Ansprechverhalten Whiplash Hinterbau*
> 
> Fahre ein 2005er mit Fox DHX 3, Originallager mit vielleicht 200 DH-Betriebsstunden und wiege 70 kg.
> 
> ...



200 Stunden?  Dann ist's Zeit für einen Dämpferservice. Ich schick mein Zeug zu TF.


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Mai 2007)

kleines update:

habe alles nochmal gecheckt, verschraubungen kontrolliert und genaue sichtprüfung der schweissnähte - nichts. die achse ist auch noch ok, allerdings ist die felge verbogen, obwohl sie nur minimalst eiert. irgendwie habe ich es wohl geschafft das teil gründlich zu verwinden. da ich schon mit 135 kg zug auf den speichen fahre, ist dann wohl ein neuer lrs fällig. sollte ja ohnehin gekauft werden....

@rfgs: ich glaube, das teil heisst dämpferwippe und diese schlägt links an die schweissnaht des hinterbaus, da wo das sattelrohr mit dem rahmen verschweisst ist. das werde ich wohl mal reklamieren....


----------



## raschaa (15. Mai 2007)

smouki schrieb:


> *Ansprechverhalten Whiplash Hinterbau*
> 
> Fahre ein 2005er mit Fox DHX 3, Originallager mit vielleicht 200 DH-Betriebsstunden und wiege 70 kg.
> 
> ...



wie ist denn das wenn der dämpfer ausgebaut ist? ist der hinterbau spielfrei und leichtgängig?


----------



## Johnnybike (15. Mai 2007)

smouki schrieb:


> *Ansprechverhalten Whiplash Hinterbau*
> 
> Fahre ein 2005er mit Fox DHX 3, Originallager mit vielleicht 200 DH-Betriebsstunden und wiege 70 kg.
> 
> ...






Dämpfer auf der einen Seite lösen und probieren ob der Hinterbau noch gut läuft. 
Der Druck im DHX erhöht auch die Druckstufe. mehr als 6,5 bar würde ich nicht pumpen ausser du hast Durchschläge. 
Vielleicht hast du eine zu harte Feder drin. 400 oder sogar 350 wäre für dich wahrscheinlich gut. 
Wenn's alles nicht's nützt ist die Dämpfung kaputt.

Johnny


----------



## rfgs (15. Mai 2007)

tach smouki!
ich geb auch noch meinen senf dazu:
bei 200 DH betriebsstunden/2 jahre alter rahmen sind wahrscheinlich die anlaufscheiben des hauptlagers sowie die der beiden kleinen lager an den kettenstreben verschlissen,oder diese drei nadellager laufen mitsamt den anlaufscheiben total trocken.
andere whip nutzer werden ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht haben:
wenn man diesen rahmen im normalen umfang pflegt und sehr viel nutzt(schlamm und staubausritte,sprich nicht nur schönwetter fahrer ist),dann hab ich es mir zur angewohnheit gemacht diesen drei lagern besondere auf aufmerksamkeit zu schenken,da sie einfach ungenügend gegen umwelteinflüße geschützt sind.
also entweder werkstatt besuchen,oder selber auseinander bauen!

viel erfolg und grüße

                                roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smouki (15. Mai 2007)

*Ansprechverhalten Whiplash Hinterbau*

@ Knurrhahn: 200 DH-Std sind wohl zu hoch gegriffen (Mein Logbuch sagt 150'000 DH-hm).

@ Raschaa: Muss ich prüfen. 
Falls ja...?
Falls nein...?

@ rfgs: Danke auch dir! 

Fazit: Baue Dämpfer aus und prüfe/ersetze die Lager.
Vision: Melde ein wieder butterfeines Ansprechverhalten!

und auch Danke an Johnnybike für erleichterte Diagnose


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. Mai 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Dämpfer auf der einen Seite lösen und probieren ob der Hinterbau noch gut läuft.
> Der Druck im DHX erhöht auch die Druckstufe. mehr als 6,5 bar würde ich nicht pumpen ausser du hast Durchschläge.
> Vielleicht hast du eine zu harte Feder drin. 400 oder sogar 350 wäre für dich wahrscheinlich gut.
> Wenn's alles nicht's nützt ist die Dämpfung kaputt.
> ...



Handelt es sich nicht um einen Stahldämpfer? Bei denen reguliert der Druck bloss die Plattform, es nützt also nichts, dort den Druck zu verändern um Durchschläge zu vermeiden.

Richtige Fusion-Fahrer fahren sowieso mit möglichst wenig oder keiner Plattform. Ist bei dem tollen Rahmen auch gar nicht nötig.

Wichtig ist die richtige Feder (~30% Negativfederweg), einzelne Durchschläge tun dem Dämpfer nicht weh.

Falls das Rad stempelt oder herumspringt hast du zuviel resp. zuwenig Zugstufe. Kannst Du das mit dem Zugstufenrädchen (Rebound) nicht optimal einstellen ist die Dämpfung kaputt.


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. Mai 2007)

Mehr infos gibt's sonst im Techiforum.

Bist Du jetzt etwa 200h mit falsch eingestelltem Dämpfer herumgefahren? Naja, bist sicher nicht der einzige, was man da so alles in den Bikeparks antrifft...


----------



## smouki (15. Mai 2007)

Danke fÃ¼r die Inputs.

Habe das Manual konsultiert: der DHX 3 Boost Valve hat einen Einstellbereich von 5,2 â 13,8 bar. Bestimmt habe ich den Werksdruck von 10,3 bar. Den reduziere ich mal schrittweise, da ich wohl nur etwa 20% Sag habe. Erst macht wohl die PrÃ¼fung der Lager und Mechanik Sinn.

Apropos Bike auf Vordermann bringen:
Hinter dem Kettenblatt ist die Kettenstrebe mittlerweile ziemlich blank (ca. 7 x 3 cm). Nehme mal an, dass die Korrosion sich auf die OberflÃ¤che beschrÃ¤nkt und kaum ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt (?).


----------



## Knurrhahn (15. Mai 2007)

^ Nein, im Gegenteil, jetzt sieht man eventuelle Risse besser. 

Ich habe um die Strebe einen Schlauch gewickelt, so macht's auch weniger Krach.


----------



## koan (16. Mai 2007)

smouki schrieb:


> Habe das Manual konsultiert: der DHX 3 Boost Valve hat einen Einstellbereich von 5,2  13,8 bar. Bestimmt habe ich den Werksdruck von 10,3 bar. Den reduziere ich mal schrittweise, da ich wohl nur etwa 20% Sag habe. Erst macht wohl die Prüfung der Lager und Mechanik Sinn.



aehm. kontrolle der Lager ist immer gut, verschleissen *sehr* schnell.

*aber:* 

du bist bisher mit viel zu harter Feder (450?) + überdämpfter Druckstufe unterwegs 

also:

kauf dir eine andere Feder (Manitou um 15 tuts auch) und reduziere den Druck im Ausgleichbehälter auf das Minimum. Bei 70kg tuts eine 350er Feder, mit der hast dann ca. 33% Sag, eventuelle durchschläge kannst du dann mit einer Erhöhung der Druckstufe entgegenwirken.


----------



## Knurrhahn (16. Mai 2007)

Beim Whippi sollte man bei 70kg eine 400er oder 450er nehmen. Kann man beim DHX3 die Druckstuffe einstellen?


----------



## koan (16. Mai 2007)

Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Beim Whippi sollte man bei 70kg eine 400er oder 450er nehmen.



bin mit 73kg eine 350er Feder gefahren, kommt auf den Fahrstil/präferenzen an, die standardmäßig verbaute 450er Feder führt aber eben zu max. 20% Sag bei 70kg,  da wirds schwierig den Federweg zu nutzen  



> Kann man beim DHX3 die Druckstuffe einstellen?



aber sicher doch. per Luftdruck, der beeinflusst die Dämpfung in der Druckstufe...


----------



## smouki (18. Mai 2007)

Habe die Lager geprüft  sind noch OK . Den Luftdruck auf ein Minimum reduiert (ca. 6 bar). Feder ist eine 450er.

Der Hinterbau hoppelt immer noch. Da das früher nicht so war, nehme ich an, dass die Druckstufe defekt ist.

Überlege mir gleich einen Evolver einzusetzen. Gibts noch weitere Nachteile ausser der FW-Reuktion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hankpank (18. Mai 2007)

smouki schrieb:


> Habe die Lager geprÃ¼ft â sind noch OK . Den Luftdruck auf ein Minimum reduiert (ca. 6 bar). Feder ist eine 450er.
> 
> Der Hinterbau hoppelt immer noch. Da das frÃ¼her nicht so war, nehme ich an, dass die Druckstufe defekt ist.
> 
> Ãberlege mir gleich einen Evolver einzusetzen. Gibts noch weitere Nachteile ausser der FW-Reuktion?



 die feder ist immernoch zu hart fÃ¼r dich. ich wiege 95kg und fahre ne 450er die perfekt passt. Es liegt definitiv an der Feder. stell den DÃ¤mpfer erstmal richtig ein bevor du an nen neuen denkst. Der Fox hat sicher ne bessere Performance als n evolver. und weniger knÃ¶ppe zum falsch einstellen 
das stempel bzw. Wipp-problem hatten immer nur leute hier, die ne zu harte feder hatten.
beim evolver bleibt der volle federweg erhalten, da gleicher Hub wie StahldÃ¤mpfer.


----------



## Johnnybike (18. Mai 2007)

Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Handelt es sich nicht um einen Stahldämpfer? Bei denen reguliert der Druck bloss die Plattform, es nützt also nichts, dort den Druck zu verändern um Durchschläge zu vermeiden.
> 
> Richtige Fusion-Fahrer fahren sowieso mit möglichst wenig oder keiner Plattform. Ist bei dem tollen Rahmen auch gar nicht nötig.
> 
> ...



Der Druck im Boost Valve hat auch einen Einfluss auf die Druckstufe. Es lassen sich sehr wohl Durchschläger vermeiden, der Dämpfer wird aber auch etwas träger. Darum lieber mit weniger Druck fahren. 
Wenn das Hinterrad springt liegt es wahrscheinlich schon an der Zugstufe, aber stempeln kann verschiedene Ursachen haben (Hinterbaukinematik, Reifen, Dämpfer). 

Johnny


----------



## mistaT (18. Mai 2007)

Hey Jungens,

kann das ebenfalls bestätigen. Fahre ne 450er Feder in nem 05 Whiplash (Vanilla RC) und wiege 73kg. Beim ersten Bikeparkbesuch hatte ich extrem das Gefühl nicht den kompletten Federweg des Whippis zu nutzen. Nen Kumpel hat mit der Software "Linkage" (sehr geiles Programm) genau berechnet, dass für mein Gewicht ne 350er Feder wohl perfekt passen würden. Natürlich kommt das auch ein wenig auf die Vorlieben des Fahrers an. Werde jetzt jedenfalls ne weichere Feder einbauen und testen.

Ride on,
MistaT


----------



## smouki (18. Mai 2007)

Danke für Eure Tipps.

Habe gleich eine 350er und eine 400er bestellt und berichte bald von den Auswirkungen.

Auf dass Dämpfer nicht gute Stimmungen dämpfen...


----------



## mistaT (21. Mai 2007)

Hey Smouki,

wo hast du die Federn bestellt? Original Fox Federn sind ja sackmässig tuer und die billigeren Manitou passen zwar rein, sind aber vom Durchmesser ein grösser und deutlich schwerer.

CiaoCiao!


----------



## hankpank (21. Mai 2007)

soar,
hab mir von nem Kumpel endlich mal n 216er float ava geliehen, den ich höchstwahrscheinlich auch für recht wenig geld behalten kann  

bisherigen fahreindrücke:
lenkwinkel merkt man sofort. hat jetzt 67,1° statt 68°. Bin leider noch nich schnell mit geheizt aber das wird heut abend nochmal nachgeholt. Auf normalen Trails mit Sprüngen usw finde ich die Performance eig genauso gut wie beim vanilla rc. Nur wenns schnell gehen soll ist er etwas träge was den hinterbau dann ziemlich unruhig macht. Bei kleinen Wurzeln und Unebenheiten nutzt er definitiv mehr Federweg als der vanilla, aber da muss ich mit der progression nochmal rumexperimentieren. Die Zugstufe fahr ich komplett offen und habe bei grossen schnellen schlägen das gefühl dass er eingefedert ein bisschen stecken bleibt. Wenn sich die ersten eindrücke bestätigen werd ich ihn ende der saison tunen lassen. 

...so genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnnybike (31. Mai 2007)

Johnnybike schrieb:


> Ich probiers einfach mal. Die Breite sollte schon irgendwie gehen, ich mache mir mehr Sorgen um den Umwerfer. Aber die Big Betty ist glaube ich schon eher eine Ausnahme bei Schwalbe, denn der Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph in 2.4 sind nicht so breit. Allerdings hab ich die alle an der Eurobike angeschaut und die Muddy Mary war schon etwas breiter als die Big Betty...
> 
> Johnny



So, habe die Muddy Mary's endlich bekommen und natürlich sofort eingebaut. Sind circa gleich breit wie die Big Betty's passen also in's Whiplash (5mm auf beiden Seiten). Sind vielleicht etwas höher, aber das könnte täuschen. Profil ist deutlich ausgeprägter und die Wände sind ziemlich massiv. Ist halt wirklich ein DH-Reifen. Montage war etwas knorzig, sie eierten dafür im Gegensatz zu den Betty's gar nicht. Gewicht ist bei meinen 1330g und 1400g. Also mehr als angegeben, aber auf die paar Gramm kommt's auch nicht an. Habe dafür morgen die Totem Solo Air drin weil die 2-Step das bekannte Problem hat, das macht's dann wieder wett. 
Weil im Moment die Gabel nicht da ist kann ich auch noch keinen Fahrbericht schreiben. Wird nachgeholt. 

Fazit:
- Optisch fett
- Passt in's Whiplash

Johnny


----------



## Diaz (1. Juni 2007)

bin schon auf den fahrbericht gespannt obwohl ich zur zeit eher zu maxxis minion tendiere.


----------



## freerider89 (3. Juni 2007)

hi!!! würdet ihr in ein 06 whiplash ne Totem (nicht die 2-step), ne Mz. 66 oder ne Fox 36 einbauen??? hab mir letztes jahr das whip ( promo line) gekauft und bin etz 1 jahr mit der manitou gabel gefahren. die gabel hat zwar bis jetzt alles mitgemacht, aber ich will mir jetzt eine neue kaufen. wäre klasse, wenn ihr mir ein paar tipps geben könnt.....


----------



## JoKo1988 (3. Juni 2007)

hab mir auch 2006 ein whiplash promo line geholt.
vor kurzem bin ich auf die totem coil umgestiegen und auch sofort verliebt. 
konnte bis jetzt nur 4tage lang sie testen, weil mein rahmen innerhalb von 6-8monaten 3lagerschäden hatte. nach den 3. hab ich den rahmen wegschicken lassen.

gegen eine totem coil spricht nix^^ und die sieht auch hammer aus an einen whiplash(siehe mein profil)


----------



## freerider89 (3. Juni 2007)

wow..die totem sieht echt hammer aus... hat sich dabei bei der geometrie was geändert???
mit dem lager hatte ich auch schon probleme...das linke an der wippe ist zerbröselt;-(...
wie viel wiegt dein whip??? du hast ja schon einiges daran geändert...


----------



## raschaa (3. Juni 2007)

totem paßt optimal ins whip...fahr meine 2step jetzt 10 monate und bin zufrieden, würde aber sicherheitshalber ne coil holen.


----------



## JoKo1988 (3. Juni 2007)

hmmm raschaa bist ja wohl "einer" der glücklichen, bei deinen 2step funktioniert. glückwunsc 

geometrie ist gleich geblieben(finde ich), nur das ich jetzt einbisschen aggressiver fahre durch die totem. die macht einfach alles platt. 

mein baby dürfte 19,5kg wiegen
werde morgen nochmal wiegen, wenn ich es zurückbekomme


----------



## dumabrain (3. Juni 2007)

ich kann dir auch ruhigen gewissens zur totem raten. 

sie lässt sich super einstellen in allen parametern. ich hab meine sehr progressiv eingestellt. passt dann gut zum hinterbau... es ist auch egal welche du nimmst. die 2-steps funktionieren jetzt auch, da rock shox den fehler gefunden hat und es ein update dafür gibt. 
die einfache coil reicht mir aber auch, mit flootgate kann man fast jeden berg hoch fahren... 
meiner meinung nach ist der lenkwinkel flacher geworden, die totem baut ja auch 1cm höher als die manitou stance blunt. 

ein bild ist in meinem album, meins wiegt so wie es da steht 17,35kg


----------



## Joachim1980 (4. Juni 2007)

--Gabeltausch--

Am Ende der Saision möchte ich an meinen 06er Whiplash meiner Boxxer Ride gegen eine Marzocchi 66 SL 1 ATA tauschen. Tauschen will ich vol allem wegen zwei Gründe: 
1. Beim trailen ist ne Doppelbrückengabel einfach nur im Weg
2. Gewichtsfrage

Weiß wer von euch, wie die Einbauhöhe der beiden Gabeln ist? Freuen würde es mich, wenn einer die Combo Whiplash + 66er fährt und kurz ein paar Worte darüber verlieren möchte.


----------



## Johnnybike (4. Juni 2007)

dumabrain schrieb:


> ich kann dir auch ruhigen gewissens zur totem raten.
> 
> sie lässt sich super einstellen in allen parametern. ich hab meine sehr progressiv eingestellt. passt dann gut zum hinterbau... es ist auch egal welche du nimmst. die 2-steps funktionieren jetzt auch, da rock shox den fehler gefunden hat und es ein update dafür gibt.
> die einfache coil reicht mir aber auch, mit flootgate kann man fast jeden berg hoch fahren...
> ...



Rock Shox hat noch nichts funktionierendes für die 2-Step-Gabeln, ich stehe im direkten Kontakt mit einem Sram-Mechaniker. Es sieht so aus als wäre das Thema erst für die 08er Modelle erledigt.

Wieso eigentlich Coil? Solo Air ist 250g leichter und wegen Luft besser abzustimmen.

Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider89 (5. Juni 2007)

ist die einbauhöhe einer totem und ein 66 sl 1 ata gleich??? oder baut die 66 niedriger???  ich kann mich einfach net entscheiden..;-(
und die fox 36 geht mir auch net aus dem kopf...160mm federweg reichen ja eigentlich leicht aus und das gewicht ist natürlich der hammer....( ich möchte mein whip möglichst leicht halten...) die fox 36 baut aber schon niedriger als die andern, oder??    oh mann...was sol ich etz nehmen???


----------



## gondelfahrer (5. Juni 2007)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> --Gabeltausch--
> 
> Am Ende der Saision möchte ich an meinen 06er Whiplash meiner Boxxer Ride gegen eine Marzocchi 66 SL 1 ATA tauschen. Tauschen will ich vol allem wegen zwei Gründe:
> 1. Beim trailen ist ne Doppelbrückengabel einfach nur im Weg
> ...



Hallo Joachim,
ich fahre ein 07er Whiplash mit der 66 SL1. Einbauhöhe ist 565mm. Ich hatte zuerst eine 66 RC2 ETA drin. Die Gabel wiegt ca. 3100g. Das Rad war mir dann zu Frontlastig, beim Springen und Droppen musst ich ganz schön dran "reißen". Daher habe ich mir dann die SL1 eingebaut (ca. 500g Gewichtsersparniss). Jetzt stimmt die Balance, das Bike ist nun viel agiler. Es sind zwar "nur" 500g., aber das merkt man deutlich. ATA brauche ich bei uns in der Eifel garnicht, in den Alpen gibts Gondeln. Was ganz nett an der SL1 ist, ist die verstellbare Progression hinten raus, d.h. ich fahre die Gabel relativ weich und sensibel aber beim Springen schlägt sie dann trotzdem nicht durch. 
Schöne Grüße


----------



## mistaT (5. Juni 2007)

Hi Joachim1980,

fahre nen 05er Whiplash mit einer 06er 66 Eta Light. Musste leider ein wenig den  Gegenhalter für den Umwerfer abfeilen weil die Gabel sonst angeschlagen hätte. Das Problem gibts aber beim 06er Rahmen nicht mehr weil der Gegenhalter tiefer liegt. Vom fahren her ist es 1A Sahne. Nur berghoch lege ich immer das ETA ein weil's sonst durch den Sitzwinkel sehr sehr hecklastig wird, aber ATA kannste ja auch absenken.

Prost!


----------



## freerider89 (6. Juni 2007)

hi
also ich habe jetzt eine engere auswahl getroffen: 66 sl1 ata oder totem solo air!!!
kann mich zwischen den beiden net entscheiden.....was meint ihr??? welche gabel passt besser in ein whip??? sind die von der einbauhöhe verschieden??

................helft mir...........


----------



## hankpank (6. Juni 2007)

die einbauhöhe ist gleich. ich würde mich für die 66 entscheiden wegen der Absenkung. ausserdem kann man mit der haupt und der progressionskammer sehr gut die kennlinie verändern, was bei der solo air nich geht. hab hier auch mal gelesen dass die solo air etwas durchsacken soll, aber is nur gefährliches halbwissen.  das mission control funzt ja scheinbar auch nich bei allen...


----------



## freerider89 (6. Juni 2007)

jo danke ich werde mich wahrscheinlich auch für 66 entscheiden...
die passt auch besser zu meinem fahrstil.....fahr auch kleine touren....deshalb denk ich auch, dass die 66 besser für mich wäre... 

also danke für eure hilfe....


----------



## BananaJoe (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe das Gefühl, dass mein Hinterrad im Whiplash etwas schief sitzt. Es neigt zur rechten Seite. Von hinten betrachtet. Der Reifen ist zur rechten unteren Strebe circa nen halben Zentimenter dichter als zur Linken.
Ist das jetzt eine optische Täuschung, da ja auch der Dämpfer etwas versetzt liegt oder ist an meinem Laufrad oder sogar Rahmen was nicht okay?

Danke schonmal für eure Berichte.

Bananana


----------



## rfgs (7. Juni 2007)

@banana
hast schon mal beim radlhändler mit ner laufradlehre(verdammt jetzt weiß ich doch glatt nimmer wie man lere? schreibt!) überprüft,ob dein LR auch mittig zentriert ist?
ja und biken rockt fast jeden tag!nur wenn rock dazwischen kommt, dann nicht!

grüße

@freerider

ich glaub mit der 66 SL1 bist besser bedient,allein schon das gewicht!,würd mich hibbelig machen.
aber MZ macht mich generell hibbelig


----------



## JoKo1988 (7. Juni 2007)

hmmm bei mir wars auch der fall.
die schwinge war dabei aber auch nicht ganz gerade zum rahmen.
danach wurde bei fusion ein riss festgestellt....

aber ich hatte auch davor 3lagerschäden innerhalb von knapp 6monaten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freerider89 (7. Juni 2007)

hi
also bei mir is des net das hinterrad sondern das vorderrad das um ca. 0.5 bis 1 cm versetzt läuft. Hab das VR auch schon ausgebaut und nachzentriert, hat aber auch nicht geholfen...deshalb glaub ich, dass die manitou irgendwie krumm ist..naja...egal....kauf mir etz die mz 66 sl1 ata ....

ich würde die garantie beanspruchen...

gruß


----------



## Johnnybike (7. Juni 2007)

Kleiner Muddy Mary Testbericht (Vergleich zur Big Betty)
Gestern Abend die erste Ausfahrt. Druck vorne und hinten ca 1,5bar

Teer:
Lauteres Abrollgeräusch vor allem bergauf. Erstaunlich guter Rollwiderstand, konnte noch nicht genau einschätzen ob er schlechter ist als bei der Betty, müsste zumindest theoretisch so sein. Etwas unsicherer Kurvenhalt durch die hohen Stollen. z.B. freihändig um Kurven fahren ist sehr schwierîg, da der Reifen immer gerade aus will. 

Waldwege bergauf:
Guter Grip, auch im Wiegetritt, vergleichbar mit der Betty. Sehr ruhiges abrollen. Durch das hohe Gewicht etwas Träger.

Trail bergab:
Sehr gute Dämpfungseigenschaften, saugt gefühlsmäsig alles auf, fühlt sich nach sensiblerem Federung an. Kurvengrip sehr gut, habe mich jedoch noch nicht ans Limit gewagt. Bremsgrip super.

Fazit:
+Relativ guter Rollwiderstand
+Super Kurven- und Bremsgrip
+Gute Dämpfungseigenschaften
+Mit wenig Luftdruck fahrbar, ohne schwammig zu werden

-Lautes Abrollgeräusch auf Teer
-Unsicheres Kurvenverhalten auf Teer (Abkippen)
-Schwer (ca 1350g)


e-thirteen DRS 
Die habe ich auch noch gleich montiert um das elende Kettenklappern zu eliminieren. Das funktioniert einigermassen. Geräusch ist subjektiv halbiert worden, leiser wird's wahrscheinlich nur mit einem Kettenblatt... Der Schaltkomfort ist überhaupt nicht beeinträchtigt. Ich fahre 22/36Z. Im kleinen Kettenblatt hört man beim fahren gar nichts im grossen ein bisschen, was aber nicht stört, da man ja dann schneller unterwegs ist und die anderen Geräusche auch lauter werden. Mehr Widerstand ist nicht spürbar, sind ja auch zwei sehr gute Industrielager verbaut

Fazit:
+Leise
+Funktioniert tadellos

-Extrem teuer SFr 239,- plus 79.- für E-Type Backplate!

Totem Solo Air
Ich habe seit Anfang Woche meine Gabel zurück. Jetzt ist eine Solo Air Einheit drin. Ansprechen ist wie bei einer Coil. Dämpfung supergeil, bügelt alles platt. Im Vergleich zur 2-Step sensibler und mit weniger Druck fahrbar, was sich meiner Meinung aber auf dem Trail nicht spürbar bemerkabr macht. 
Die Absenkung habe ich aber schon vermisst. In steilen Passagen steigt das Vorderrad doch gerne mal hoch und man bekommt nicht so viel Druck auf's Pedal. 

Ihr seht im Moment ist mein Whiplash recht abfahrtslastig ausgestattet. Durch den Reifenwechsel ist es grad 1Kg schwerer geworden (18,5Kg)...

Johnny


----------



## justdark (7. Juni 2007)

HI möchte gerne mal wissen wieviel wochen man warten muss wenn man sich ein whiplash ohne custom farbe bestellt bis es kommt auf der fusion hp sthet sofort ich warte jetzt schon 3 wochen.....


----------



## VISION311 (7. Juni 2007)

Justdark: Willkommen im Club. Aber sei unbesorgt, denn es kommt! Wenn Du noch einen Dealer hast, der Dir nicht das blaue vom Himmel runter verspricht, dann hast einfach Schwein und kannst Dich auf ein wirklich geiles Radl freuen!


----------



## justdark (7. Juni 2007)

das hoff ich mal, denn mir wurde da gesagt das ich vieleicht 3-7 tage warten muss, und jetzt sind es wie gesagt schon 3 wochen. ich hoffe das es spätestens in der vierten woche kommt denn ich hab schon urlaub gebucht usw.....

mfg justdark


----------



## JoKo1988 (7. Juni 2007)

also ich warte schon 4-5wochen auf meinen rahmen(ging zur reklamation) 
aber morgen soll das warten vorbei sein HOFFEN WIR MAL 

mal ne frage am rande: wurde was am whiplash rahmen(normal) geändert zwischen 2006 und 2007? wenn ja dann was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the me (9. Juni 2007)

Mal ne Frage:

hab' mir ein Whiplash gekauft, und muss jetz drau hoffen, dass der Verkaufer auch schickt ...; 
allerdings is mir die Daempferfeder deutlich zu hart; wer faehrt schon eine 500er; bei ca. 60 kilo. 
Nun wollte ich, um einen dummen kauf zu vermeiden, und aber doch nicht auf eine originale (goldene) FOX Feder vom Laden zurueckgreifen zu muessen, wissen, was fuer einen Innendurchmesser die Federn der 222er DHX im Whiplash haben.

Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## ronnyleknuz (11. Juni 2007)

2.8


----------



## derpedda (11. Juni 2007)

2.8 Inch ist der Hub für den die Feder ausgelegt ist.
Der innen Durchmesser der Feder ist 35,3mm.
Ich habe hier eine 650er die kannst du zum Blockieren benutzen


----------



## the me (12. Juni 2007)

Ich will ja keine 70m drops machen ...; und n Hardtail hab ich schon; besten Dank!! 

(Kann die 650er ueberhaupt irgendwer, ausser vielleicht JJ1 fahren?!)


Und besten Dank fuer die Info!!


----------



## the me (12. Juni 2007)

Ach ja: ich muss euch leider ein letztes mal auf den Geist gehen:

Brauch ich eine 34.9er oder eine 31.8er Sattelklemme?! 
Das is wahrscheinlich meine Wahl zwischen den beiden roten hope die Momentan im Bikemarkt sin!!

merce


----------



## JoKo1988 (12. Juni 2007)

ich glaube es war ne 34,9er, aber miss doch selber schnell nach


----------



## the me (12. Juni 2007)

Ich hab ja mein Whip noch nicht ...; sonst taet ich ja erst garnicht fragen!!


----------



## JoKo1988 (12. Juni 2007)

achso dann, sry 

dachte nur weil bei dir schon längst whiplash als bike im profil steht


----------



## the me (12. Juni 2007)

Ja, richtig ...; sorry!

Also 34.9 steht?!


----------



## JoKo1988 (12. Juni 2007)

is ja ein 30.0mm stattelschaftrohr und mein händler hat letztenz gemeint, es müsste dann 34.9 sein

hätte selber gemessen, würde fusion net so lange brauchen...... 


warte lieber auf eine bestätigung von nen anderen typen oder wenn ich morgen meinen rahmen(vielleicht) wieder bekomme, dann messe ich sofort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the me (12. Juni 2007)

Ok, bestesten Dank!!


----------



## Anbipa (12. Juni 2007)

Schaut doch mal ins Freak Thread  
habe Bilder von der Kettenführung
Dreist 3-Fach eingestellt.
eignet sich auch für das Whiplash.
Euer Andy


----------



## gondelfahrer (12. Juni 2007)

Hi Andy,
wie gut und zuverlässig fkt. die Dreist denn? Ähnlich gut wie die
HEIM 3Guide? Ist das die ET Version?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Anbipa (12. Juni 2007)

Die Kettenführung ist besser,stabiler und auch für E-Typ Umwerfer.
die Rolle ist für jedes Kettenrad bearbeite.siehe Bild 2
Gruss Andy


----------



## gondelfahrer (13. Juni 2007)

Hi Andy,
hast Du die KF schon mal auf ein Whiplash montiert? Falls nicht, könntest Du das nicht mal ausprobieren und sagen obs fkt.? Käme fürs Whiplash (07) nur die Dreist-ET in Frage?
Sehe ich das richtig das die Kette nur dann auf dem Ritzel der KF läuft wenn man auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt fährt? Läuft sie beim kleinen Kettenblatt dann links vom Röllchen und beim großen Kettenblatt dann rechts? Dreht sich die Rolle der KF auch dann mit wenn die Kette dann nicht auf dem Ritzel läuft (die Kette also auf dem kleinem bzw. großem Kettenblatt liegt), oder schleift die Kette dann nur darüber? Wie laut sind die Laufgeräusche?
Ich fahre im Moment eine Heim3 Guide. Die fkt. gut, verhindert aber leider kein chainsuck. Außerdem schlägt die Kette bei Abfahrten wild nach oben und unten und verursacht Krach ohne Ende.
(ich weiß die Dreist ist schon mal hier besprochen worden, aber nicht so im Detail).
Danke im voraus und
  schöne Grüße.


----------



## Anbipa (13. Juni 2007)

Hey Gondelfahrer,
die KF ist bei Fusion nur als ET zuempfehlen.
Ich habe die KF nur am Freak wie es ist am Whiplash ? kann ich nicht sagen.
werdem es aber in der nächsten Zeit probieren.
Chainsuck dürfte nicht sein dar ein Verbindungssteg über der Rolle ist.
Geräusche sind okay. Rolle dreh sich immer mit.
Gruß Andy


----------



## the me (15. Juni 2007)

Mal nur so ne Idee, da ich grad son bisschen im bikemarkt gestoebert hab:

Wie funktioniert denn ein Whiplash mit DHX Air?! Hat das schon mal wer ausprobiert?! Oder ist sowas tabu, da ja selbiger nicht in der Liste der zugelassenen Daempfer steht ...?! Ich bin selbst nicht so ganz sicher, da ich immernoch glaube, dass die Performance von Stahldaempfern einfach nicht zu uebertreffen ist, und die paar Gramm mehr dann auch noch ok sind. 

Am Federweg taet sich ja beim 222er nix aendern ...


----------



## magg (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo the me,
ich bin gar nicht sicher, ob das Ding reinpasst.


----------



## smouki (15. Juni 2007)

the me schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> hab' mir ein Whiplash gekauft, und muss jetz drau hoffen, dass der Verkaufer auch schickt ...;
> allerdings is mir die Daempferfeder deutlich zu hart; wer faehrt schon eine 500er; bei ca. 60 kilo.
> ...




War bisher mit einer 450-er Feder unterwegs. Das Fahrwerk wirkte auch bei minimalem Luftdruck im Dämpfer überdämpft für meine 70 kg. Nun habe ich eine 400-er eingebaut, ein wesentlich verbessertes Ansprechverhalten und einen anständigen SAG. Ich denke, dass deine 60 kg Körpergewicht nach einer 350-er Feder verlangen. 

Der Wechsel lohnt sich auf jeden Fall! (Habe eine Originalfeder von FOX eingebaut, von Suspensioncenter Riggisberg-Schweiz. Kostete zwar 129 Franken, aber im Verhältnis zum Bikepreis macht das die optimierte Funktion locker wett.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gondelfahrer (15. Juni 2007)

smouki schrieb:


> War bisher mit einer 450-er Feder unterwegs. Das Fahrwerk wirkte auch bei minimalem Luftdruck im Dämpfer überdämpft für meine 70 kg. Nun habe ich eine 400-er eingebaut, ein wesentlich verbessertes Ansprechverhalten und einen anständigen SAG. Ich denke, dass deine 60 kg Körpergewicht nach einer 350-er Feder verlangen.



Ich denke da liegt smouki genau richtig mit seiner Abschätzung. Ich selber fahre die 450er mit 80kg und 21% Sag. Fkt. tadellos.


----------



## koan (15. Juni 2007)

gondelfahrer schrieb:


> Ich denke da liegt smouki genau richtig mit seiner AbschÃ¤tzung. Ich selber fahre die 450er mit 80kg und 21% Sag. Fkt. tadellos.



bin vorige Saison mit 73kg eine 350er feder und 33% Sag gefahren ...
was stellst du bitte mit 21% Sag an?

auch im Terminator ist die weichste ausgelieferte Feder eine 450er, passt fÃ¼r 90kg. wahnsinn, dass fusion bei einem 2500â¬ Rahmen nicht mal fÃ¤hig ist, richtige FederhÃ¤rten anzubieten, uiuiui


----------



## gondelfahrer (15. Juni 2007)

koan schrieb:


> bin vorige Saison mit 73kg eine 350er feder und 33% Sag gefahren ...
> was stellst du bitte mit 21% Sag an?


Hi koan,
das sind ja ca. 60mm Sag, bleiben Dir noch ca. 120mm übrig. Reicht das zum Springen (Semmering) aus? Oder ist das Dein Downhill-Setup?


----------



## raschaa (15. Juni 2007)

the me schrieb:


> Mal nur so ne Idee, da ich grad son bisschen im bikemarkt gestoebert hab:
> 
> Wie funktioniert denn ein Whiplash mit DHX Air?! Hat das schon mal wer ausprobiert?! Oder ist sowas tabu, da ja selbiger nicht in der Liste der zugelassenen Daempfer steht ...?! Ich bin selbst nicht so ganz sicher, da ich immernoch glaube, dass die Performance von Stahldaempfern einfach nicht zu uebertreffen ist, und die paar Gramm mehr dann auch noch ok sind.
> 
> Am Federweg taet sich ja beim 222er nix aendern ...



dhx air passt, aber nur mit modifikationen....oldrizzo hier im forum fährt nen dhx air im whip und hat sich extra buchsen drehen lassen weil sonst der umwerfer an den dämpfer schlägt...


----------



## koan (15. Juni 2007)

gondelfahrer schrieb:


> Hi koan,
> das sind ja ca. 60mm Sag, bleiben Dir noch ca. 120mm übrig. Reicht das zum Springen (Semmering) aus? Oder ist das Dein Downhill-Setup?



mit 33% Sag sollte jeder halbwegs zurechtkommen, der Hinterbau hat eine ca. 30% Progression und man kann (falls es zu durchschlägen kommen sollte) noch mit der Druckstufe und Endprogression spielen.

Ansonsten verschenkt man deutlich federweg.


----------



## oldrizzo (15. Juni 2007)

richtig... ich fahre den air, zoomi auch... funzt wunnerbar.... infos hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=231775&page=11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the me (15. Juni 2007)

Noja, ich werd dann mal eine 300er Feder probieren, denn ich denke, dass ich bei diesen Progression, und meinen relativ seltenen monsterdrops ... durchaus etwas mehr sag -> Federweg geniesen kann!! 
Vom Luftdaempfer werd' ich dann also doch die Finger lassen ...; meinen alten FOX Luftdaempfer kann ich wieder zum Service schicken, oder eben im Zimmer aufhaengen ...


----------



## oldrizzo (16. Juni 2007)

the me schrieb:


> Vom Luftdaempfer werd' ich dann also doch die Finger lassen ...;



feigling!  

das wären immerhin 400 gr weniger gewicht.


----------



## the me (16. Juni 2007)

Is schon wahr, deshalb auch die Ueberlegung ...; aber da sich beide Luftdaempfer, die ich bisher gefahren bin ziemlich bald verabschiedet haben will ich fuer die 400g nicht riskieren, dass 400Euronen floeten gehn ...!!

Und sensibler is Stahl allemal!!


----------



## magg (18. Juni 2007)

the me schrieb:


> Noja, ich werd dann mal eine 300er Feder probieren, denn ich denke, dass ich bei diesen Progression, und meinen relativ seltenen monsterdrops ... durchaus etwas mehr sag -> Federweg geniesen kann!!
> Vom Luftdaempfer werd' ich dann also doch die Finger lassen ...; meinen alten FOX Luftdaempfer kann ich wieder zum Service schicken, oder eben im Zimmer aufhaengen ...



Ich fahre die 350er Feder mit 60 kg Reisegewicht und muss sagen ideal.  
Mit min. Federnvorspannung SAG ca. 1/3. Mit Feder 300 wirst du sehr oft und die Progression kommen.


----------



## the me (18. Juni 2007)

Hm ...; hab mir mal eine 300er von Marzocchi zugelegt; fuer 15Eus gesamt ausm Bikemarkt; is also kein Weltuntergang, wenn die nicht passt; danke fuer die Info, werd' vermutlich dann in naeherer Zukunft auf a 350er umsteigen; falls ich zu persoenliche und direkte Erfahrungen mit der Progression mache ...!!


----------



## justdark (23. Juni 2007)

hi leute ich bin seid gestern auch ein wiplash fahrer.
bin bis jetzt voll zufrieden.


----------



## Johnnybike (23. Juni 2007)

justdark schrieb:


> hi leute ich bin seid gestern auch ein wiplash fahrer.
> bin bis jetzt voll zufrieden.



Stell man ein Bild in den Bilder-Thread, damit wir das alle bewundern können.

Johnny


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. Juni 2007)

Weiss jemand die Breite des Innenlagers des Whiplash EX?


----------



## MB-Locke (23. Juni 2007)

Hi Knurrhahn,

bin zwar ein Freak-Fahrer, aber wenn mich net täuscht, hat das Whip EX ein 83er Innenlager.

Gruß,

MB-Locke


----------



## MB-Locke (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

so, nun eine korrigierte Aussage, das Whip EX hat 73mm Innenlagerbreite.

Gruß,

MB-Locke

PS: bin im Freak-Thread wohl doch besser aufgehoben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ronnyleknuz (25. Juni 2007)

83mm


----------



## MB-Locke (25. Juni 2007)

ronnyleknuz schrieb:


> 83mm



du sagtest doch am Samstag 83mm?? Du kannst dir sicher denken wem? 
Whipi+Riss     ->zumindest wurde mir das so mitgeteilt


----------



## ronnyleknuz (25. Juni 2007)

ja 83mm das whip ex..und des normale 73mm... ja kann mich erineern wem ich das sagte *grins*


----------



## BananaJoe (6. Juli 2007)

Sucht mal bei ebay nach Whiplash. Interessant Aufgebaut!!!

Laut Fusion Internet: Normales Whiplash 73mm, Ex 73mm. Wobei wir ja alle wissen, dass die Internet Seite was die Vollständigkeit angeht n Witz ist. Ich würd beim Ex auch 83mm sagen


----------



## pisskopp (8. Juli 2007)

Yo, das ist echt interessant aufgebaut, klasse zum Backloop üben...
Ob er die spacer extra verkauft?


----------



## snicker (15. Juli 2007)

Hi, 

Kann mir jemand sagen was ihr für Buchsen in eurem Dämpfer habt. Habe vorne 24mm und hinten 22 mm aber habe das Gefühl das die Vorderen Falsch sind, da wenn ich den Dämpfer fest anziehe er die Wippen Lager raus drückt.

Meine zweite Frage ist, ist es normal das wann ich das Hintere Laufrad oben anfasse und nach rechts und links biege sich der ganze Hinterbau mit biegt, oder wenn ich in starke kurven fahre die hintere Scheibenbremse anfängt zu schleifen ?


----------



## JoKo1988 (15. Juli 2007)

also der hinterbau sollte sich nicht irgendwie verbiegen

aber mit der scheibe is total normal


----------



## rfgs (15. Juli 2007)

@snicker
also wenn du jetzt von einem whiplash sprichst(und nicht von einem cheetah),dann stimmt da irgendwas gar nicht,bzgl wippenlager rausdrücken.
buchsen-baubreite weiß ich leider nimmer.
ich sags mal so:wenn die lager deiner wippe kurz vor FEST angezogen sind, müßtest du den dämpfer mit gefetten buchsen leicht zwischen die wippen einschieben/führen können;d.h. die buchsenbreite müßte dann eigentlich(ohne gewähr)stimmen.

roland


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2007)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir einen 04 Wiphlash Rahmen gekauft und möcht diesen als Enduro aufbauen. Welche Gabel würdet Ihr bevorzugen. Rock Shox Lyrik 2 Step oder Fox 36 RC2. Als Dämpfer ist ein Fox DHX 3.0 eingebaut. Passt bei solch einer Gabel die Rahmengeometrie noch oder fahre ich dann die ganze Zeit (bergab)? Das Gewicht sollte sich bei 15 bis 16,5 Kilogramm einpendeln (fahrfertig).

Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magg (16. Juli 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir einen 04 Wiphlash Rahmen gekauft und möcht diesen als Enduro aufbauen. Welche Gabel würdet Ihr bevorzugen. Rock Shox Lyrik 2 Step oder Fox 36 RC2. Als Dämpfer ist ein Fox DHX 3.0 eingebaut. Passt bei solch einer Gabel die Rahmengeometrie noch oder fahre ich dann die ganze Zeit (bergab)? Das Gewicht sollte sich bei 15 bis 16,5 Kilogramm einpendeln (fahrfertig).
> 
> Roland



Hallo Roland,
fahre ein 06er Whip mit 'alter' Fox 36 Talas, also 146mm Federweg. Ich kann diese Kombi nur empfehlen. (Rahmen S/M) Keinerlei Nervosität, nicht kippelig und sehr potent!   Auch die Downhillstrecke in Leogang ist damit kein Problem. Vom Gewicht her sind 16kg durchaus realistisch, jedoch nicht mehr mit der Betty. (Hatte genau 16kg mit 2.4er Nobby Nics).
Ich kann Dir auch den Unterschied zu einer 'großen' Gabel noch sagen, da ich mir kürzlich eine 66rc2x geholt hab. Im Bikepark nimmt sie 'gröberen' Sachen den schrecken, auch geschwindigkeitsstabiler. Aber in Sachen technischer, enger und steiler Trails hab ich keinen Vorteil verspüren können. Im Gegenteil, da ist mir die Fox lieber. Durch den niedereren Schwerpunkt ist es leichter, die Balance zu halten.

Also: uneingeschränkte Empfehlung der Kombi Fox 36 Talas und Whipi.


----------



## rfgs (16. Juli 2007)

wobei man anmerken muß,daß der 04er rahmen einen ich glaube um 1,5° steileren lenkwinkel als zbsp der 06er hatte;also fährt er sich grundsätzlich zackiger.
außerdem würde ich dir dringend empfehlen kein 2-step zu verbauen.
bei totem und lyrik kommt es aufgrund von fertigungsproblemen zu einem absaufen der gabeln,sprich sie verlieren an federweg.rock shox kann das problem nur durch umbau auf solo air,u-turn beheben.

roland


----------



## RolandMC (16. Juli 2007)

War heute beim Fusion Händler (Fahrradbunker) in Forchheim Oberfranken der sagte auch keine Rock Shox (Lyrik oder Totem) mit 2 Step. Also wird es eine Fox 36. Ausstattungsmäßig werde ich XT komplett nehmen. Laufradsatz überlasse ich meinem Händler. 
Brauche noch einen variablen Vorbau und einen gekröpften Lenker was würdet Ihr empfehlen ?
Gibt es Probleme wegen unterschielichem Federweg hinten 180 vorne 160 ?
Bremsanlage Formula (keine K18) oder Juicy?

Gruss Roland


----------



## oldrizzo (17. Juli 2007)

gude,

habe mein whip etwas leichter gemacht und bin jetzt bei 16,3 kg mit big betty bei l/xl.... mit anderen reifen und leichterer gabel komme ich unter 16 kg. 

was mich aber nach wie vor nervt, ist der geringe abstand zwischen mantel und hinterbau. auf der kettenblattseite sind es 6 mm, auf der anderen 2 mm mit big betty. sobald ich mit weniger luftdruck fahre, schleift der mantel am hinterbau und der lack ist ab... wie sieht das bei euch aus?

danke für infos jeder art.


----------



## raschaa (17. Juli 2007)

moin alder!
wenn du so weitermachst hebt das ding von alleine ab 
betty gibts ja leider nit in tubeless...aber 2,5 highroller ust(59mm breit) hat bei mir 7-8mm zu den kettenstreben....
grüsse
ra


----------



## rfgs (17. Juli 2007)

ja ist bei mir auch so!
weiß jetzt nicht was für n baujahr dein rahmen ist,aber ich dachte,daß irgendwer von euch mal geschrieben hätte,bei dem aktuellen baujahr seien die kettenstreben(genau so wie beim freak)abstände größer geworden!?
ich wechsel alle paar monate mein stückerl geklemmten schlauch auf der linken seite aus....das nervt.deshalb auch die überlegung mir die evtl breiteren streben zu kaufen.
bei mir hats am hinterrad schon paar mal ordentlich gerupft,weil mal wieder ein dicker stein in der betty/kettenstrebe klemmte.

ich geh stauben

                   roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (17. Juli 2007)

@ raschaa: 

@ rfgs: meins ist ein 2006... aber das mit dem hinterbau ist eine gute idee, wenn es funktioniert.


----------



## magg (17. Juli 2007)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> habe mein whip etwas leichter gemacht und bin jetzt bei 16,3 kg mit big betty bei l/xl.... mit anderen reifen und leichterer gabel komme ich unter 16 kg.


Welche Gabel willst da einbauen, die leichter ist und noch zum Whipi passt? 

Das Problem mit dem geringen Abstand zur KS oder gar ein Schleifen ist mir neu. Was bei mir knapp ist, ist der Abstand zur Kette mit 1.Gang. Die bekommt schon mal ne Schlammpackung bei Matschwetter. Schleifen tut sie ohne Dreck aber nicht am Reifen.


----------



## hankpank (18. Juli 2007)

@rolandmc 
wie rfgs schon sagt ist der lenkwinkel beim 04er rahmen verdammt steil. wenn du für wenig geld den 222er dämpfer gegen nen 216er tauschen kannst würd ichs sofort machen. mit 545mm einbaulänge und 222er dämpfer hast du sonst nen lenkwinkel von 69° 
zum vergleich, mein 04er hat jetzt 67° mit 555mm einbaulänge und 216er dämpfer. das bike fährt sich auf einmal komplett geil. da reichen mir auch die 165mm hinten.

PS: die reifenfreiheit ist ne frechheit. wenn ich den big betty beispielsweise auf 3,0bar pumpe schleift er in der schwinge. sonst habe ich 2mm platz auf jeder seite. der lack (und n bissl alu) ist schon weg. brauche definitiv 2.2er bevor mir das teil unterm arsch wegbricht. Hab die Karre jetzt auf 15,7kg! Nachm Ferienjob wird der spass noch weiter getrieben


----------



## Diaz (18. Juli 2007)

ich hab ein 04 und und ein 07 whip und die reifenfreiheit ist die selbe (vieleicht im  mm bereich)


----------



## snicker (18. Juli 2007)

Hi Diaz,

wenn du ne 04 und ne 07er hat kannst ja wunderbar vergleichen. Bei welchem würdest du sahen ist die Geometrie besser ?


----------



## hankpank (18. Juli 2007)

@diaz. die 04er Kettenstrebe hatte wesentlich mehr platz. allerdings ist die dann gebrochen. in die austauschschwinge (vermute mal 05er) passt der big betty halt nich vernünftig rein... =(


----------



## average.stalker (25. Juli 2007)

kurze Frage an die Whip-Gemeinschaft: 
macht es sinn bei 178cm Größe ein Whip (2006er) in L/LX zu nehmen, wenn man das rad auch bei "enduro-touren" bewegen will?
oder ist das dann auf jeden fall zu groß?

danke für tips!


----------



## snicker (25. Juli 2007)

hi

also ich würde sagen das es da schon fast zu gross ist, bin 190 und finde das L manchmal schon zu gross, besonders seitdem ich ein M von nem kumpel gefahren bin ist viel wendiger.


----------



## Bogie (25. Juli 2007)

hallo,

ich bin 1,80 und habe einen whip-rahmen aus diesem jahr in größe s/m.
nutze es genau für den von dir genannten bereich. paßt optimal (mit lyrik vorne drin). l/xl ist definitiv zu groß!!
gruß bogie


----------



## average.stalker (25. Juli 2007)

hallo ihr beiden.

danke für die tips.. vermutlich habt ihr dann recht. manche räde bauen ja auch in den großen größen immer noch sehr kompakt, so das die kleinen dann zuuu klein sind....

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (25. Juli 2007)

hallo zusammen,

habe heute mein aufgebautes wiphlash bekommen, in meiner Ausstattung 16,3 KG mit einer Lyrik. war vorhin mal testen. bergauf muss ich etwas umstellen fährt sich anders als meine anderen bikes aber bergab ist es der hit. ich bin heute Verblockungen und Teppen gefahren das war einfach nur genial. Also  dieses Fahrwerk Fox Vanilla RC 3 und Lyrik u-turn ergänzen sich super nichts geht über Stahlfedern. 
war bestimmt kein Fehlkauf 
Roland


----------



## the me (25. Juli 2007)

Ja, ein Whip ist kei Fehlkauf!! (Ausser eins aus Plastik, odda so ...)
Und richtig: es geht nichts über Stahl!!


----------



## snicker (27. Juli 2007)

Hi,

Habe eine Frage zur Federhärte habe einen X-Fusion Dämpfer mit einer 500 Feder und wiege mit Ausrüstung knapp 95 kg. Wenn ich jetzt ein Sprung 5 Treppenstufen runter mache ist das Gummi des Dämpfers bis auf die andere Seite verschoben.
Jetzt weiss ich nur nicht ob der Dämpfer durchschlägt oder das Gummi nur durch den Schwung, es ist recht locker auf die andere Seite gedrückt wird. Fand es eigentlich immer angenehm mit so einer weichen Feder zu fahren, nur jetzt wo ich mehr droppe weiss ich nicht ob das so gut ist.

Was für ne Feder bei welchem Gewicht fahrt ihr ?


----------



## Johnnybike (27. Juli 2007)

snicker schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Habe eine Frage zur Federhärte habe einen X-Fusion Dämpfer mit einer 500 Feder und wiege mit Ausrüstung knapp 95 kg. Wenn ich jetzt ein Sprung 5 Treppenstufen runter mache ist das Gummi des Dämpfers bis auf die andere Seite verschoben.
> Jetzt weiss ich nur nicht ob der Dämpfer durchschlägt oder das Gummi nur durch den Schwung, es ist recht locker auf die andere Seite gedrückt wird. Fand es eigentlich immer angenehm mit so einer weichen Feder zu fahren, nur jetzt wo ich mehr droppe weiss ich nicht ob das so gut ist.
> ...



450er bei 80kg plus Rucksack und Schoner, also etwa 85kg. Habe etwa 25 bis 30% Sag. Wenn der Dämpfer nicht spürbar durchschlägt ist alles bestens und für das braucht es beim Whiplash schon einiges. Wenn du den ganzen Federweg nutzt umso besser. Denke es ist die richtige Feder. Hatte zuerst auch eine 500er, aber die war mir zu hart. 

Johnny


----------



## JoKo1988 (27. Juli 2007)

flatdrops.....

viel spass bei den lagern bei einen whiplash, wirsd auf jeden fall viel freude haben


----------



## RolandMC (27. Juli 2007)

ich hab ne 400èr bei 85 KG mit Ausrüstung kein durchschlagen bei downhill und 0,5 bis 1m Sprüngen. Höher hab ich noch nicht probiert.

Roland


----------



## zoomi (27. Juli 2007)

Das mit den Lagern lässt sich nicht generell sagen - bei mir halten die Lager ca. 1 Jahr - finde ich akzeptabel.

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## JoKo1988 (27. Juli 2007)

zoomi schrieb:


> Das mit den Lagern lässt sich nicht generell sagen - bei mir halten die Lager ca. 1 Jahr - finde ich akzeptabel.
> 
> ride on
> 
> Zoomi



welche verwendest du den?

habe es irgendwie geschafft 3stück innerhalb von 6monaten kaputt zu fahren
hoffe mal, dass die lager in meinen neuen 2007er rahmen länger halten


----------



## Johnnybike (27. Juli 2007)

Habe noch einen Nachtrag zu den Muddy Mary:

So, bin nun die Muddy Mary (v+h triple compound) ein paar Wochen gefahren und kann ein positives Fazit ziehen. Wenn man sich getraut richtig in die Kurven zu liegen halten die Dinger prächtig. Halbschräg ist irgendwie weniger Grip vorhanden, vielleicht ist das aber auch nur Einbildung. Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass nur die Seitenstollen eine weichere Gummimischung haben. Ansonsten habe ich gestern wieder gemerkt was die für einen fantastischen Rollwiderstand haben. Auf Teer zog ich nur rollend an allen Maxxis Larsen TT, High Roller und was sonst noch dabei war locker vorbei. Und die haben alle keine Supertacky-Mischung drauf sondern 60A. Der einzige spürbare Nachteil gegenüber den Big Betty ist das deutlich höhere Gewicht, was man vor allem im Wiegetritt und beim Beschleunigen merkt. Zudem sind mir schon ab und zu Steinchen zwischen den Stollen hängen geblieben, welche dann wegen des knappen Hinterbaus an der Strebe anschlagen. Ist jedoch nur beim langsamen bergauf fahren der Fall gewesen. Prädikat: "Freeridetourentauglich".

Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bentech (28. Juli 2007)

Ein Lyrik auf ein Whiplash?? Ist das nicht zu klein? .. ich warte auf mein Rahmen und überlege noch welche Gabel werde ich baueun.. mehr Richtung 66 oder Totem..


----------



## rfgs (28. Juli 2007)

@bentech
kommt halt drauf an was du mit deinem whip so fährst.
aber primär ist der rahmen mit den orginalen 185mm federweg am heck schon eher für 180mm gabeln gedacht.also sind die 66 und totem(!2-step!problematik ist bekannt?) schon ne gute wahl.
wenn man gabeln ala lyrik einbaut,sollte man auch den federweg am heck,mittels kürzerem dämpfer(=weniger hub)reduzieren,um den lenk und sitzwinkel anzupassen.
dann viel spaß mit deinem whip!

grüße


----------



## Bentech (28. Juli 2007)

Danke RFGS für die Antwort!
Was gibt es für Unterschied zwischen die Totem 2step und die 66sl1? Gibt es ein Forum um diese 2 Gabel zu vergleichen?

Mfg,

Bentech


----------



## JoKo1988 (28. Juli 2007)

Bentech schrieb:


> Danke RFGS für die Antwort!
> Was gibt es für Unterschied zwischen die Totem 2step und die 66sl1? Gibt es ein Forum um diese 2 Gabel zu vergleichen?
> 
> Mfg,
> ...



2step = SCHROTT
66sl1 = schöne gabel die funktioniert

benutz einfach mal die SuFU und wirsd da genug finden über totem und 66


kann dir aber eine totem coil ans herz legen, war sehr zu frieden mit meiner, bis mir 2mal die druckstufe kaputt ging...


----------



## rfgs (28. Juli 2007)

zur 2-step problematik gibts im TECH TALK->FEDERUNG ein totem thema


----------



## Bentech (29. Juli 2007)

Ich habe schon der Topic "Totem" gelesen.. nicht alles, weil es zu lang ist 
Aber bis jetzt habe ich nichts gefunden, wo jemand hat die Totem und die 66 auf der gleiche rahmen probiert. Um wierklisch diese 2 Gabel zu vergleichen. Ich habe schon die Totem 2 Step auf ein Whiplash probiert.. ich liebe es.. aber ich habe nicht die 66 probiert und ich möchte auch kein Gabel der jede Woche kaputt ist!

Grüsse,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (29. Juli 2007)

soweit ich weiss, hat der LEXLE hier ausm forum sowohl totems als auch 66 sl gefahren, probiers mal mit ner PN


----------



## raschaa (1. August 2007)

will jetzt auch mal ein update-bild posten....whip mit 888 sl ata...(die Totem ist mir irgendwie aufn sack gegangen)...und e13drs mit halter für e-type umwerfer


----------



## smouki (2. August 2007)

Erstes Lager kaputt
Nach zwei Jahren intensivem Gebrauch ist mir das erste Lager (An der Wippe oben links â um genau zu sein) in drei Teile gebrochen. Bei etwa 150 Ausfahrten mit zwischen 300 und 5'000 HÃ¶henmetern in meist rauhem AlpengelÃ¤nde gibts nichts zu maulen. Whippie forever!


----------



## rfgs (2. August 2007)

@smouki
nur so aus interesse:
in welchen zeitabständen reinigst u fettest du denn die drei lager an den kettenstreben?
sind bei dir die anlaufscheiben schon mal verschlissen gewesen,wenn ja,wie hoch war der neupreis selbiger?

roland


----------



## smouki (2. August 2007)

@rfgs
ich mache das hin und wieder, also nach ein paar fahrten beim Reinigen oder bei der Kontrolle der Schrauben. Ich lÃ¶se die Schrauben nur soweit, dass ich eingedrungenen Schmutz mit der Lappenspitze herausziehen kann und ziehe wieder fest. Fett gebe ich nicht mehr dazu, weil dann der Staub und Dreck eher kleben blieb. 

Mit Anlaufscheiben habe ich keine Ahnung â meinst du die Aussenseite des Lagers oder die Scheibe unter der Befestigungsschraube?

Preise kenn ich (noch nicht). Habe mal ein komplettes Lagerset bestellt...


----------



## JoKo1988 (2. August 2007)

was kostet so ein lagerset?


----------



## rfgs (2. August 2007)

ja genau,diese kunststoffscheiben die an diesen lagern links/rechts davon verbaut sind,damit die rahmenteile nicht aneienander reiben.
eine etwas ungewöhnliche reinigungsweise;-)....aber wenns schee macht!
aber ich seh schon ich übertreibs bei meinem radl nicht mit der lagerpflege(machs alle 3-4 monate).
merci


----------



## Skeletor23 (6. August 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

fährt hier irgendwer ein Whiplash Promoline 07 ??
würd mich mal interessieren wie das genau aussieht, weil auf der Homepage ist
kein Foto? Da steht nur lodengrün glanz?

Und bei Hibike steht was von moosgrau? das würd mich auchmal interessieren?

Dank im Voraus, Gruß Daniel


----------



## rfgs (6. August 2007)

schau mal beim joko1988 in die galerie,ich glaub das ist lodengrün,oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Anbipa (6. August 2007)

Hallo Daniel,
hier ein Bild von dem Promo line Farbe ist Moosgrau glänzend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diaz (6. August 2007)

dere mal wieder,
bin grad wieder mal auf reifen suche.
- bekommt man einen 2.7 maxxis etrto 59-559 in den whiplash hinterbau ?
- glaubt ihr dass die dinger auf ner dt swiss fr 6.1 felge noch halten oder dass die zu schmal ist ?

der big betty ist aufjedenfall ein paar milimeter breiter als ein 2.5 maxxis daher mein ich dass ein 2,7 maxxis reinpassen müsste. vorne in ne totem sowieso.


----------



## smouki (6. August 2007)

*Hinterrad > Maxxis 2.7*

Hi Diaz
Hatte den Reifen eingebaut im o5er, passt rein.
Aber ausser Mehrgewicht hat es eigentlich nichts gebracht...


----------



## JoKo1988 (6. August 2007)

rfgs schrieb:


> schau mal beim joko1988 in die galerie,ich glaub das ist lodengrün,oder so ähnlich.



nene

ich habe einen olivgrünen

die lackierung war 2006 promoline


----------



## Skeletor23 (6. August 2007)

aber irgendwer hier fährt doch sicher nen 2007er Promoline in lodengrün glanz, oder?


----------



## VISION311 (7. August 2007)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> was kostet so ein lagerset?



Ich habe selbst Lager organisiert. Es handelt sich bei den Lagern in der Schwinge um SKF-Lager 619/8-2Z. Im Fachhandel und mit ordentlich Druck auf die TrÃ¤nendrÃ¼se habe ich pro StÃ¼ck (!) ca. 12â¬ (17.80CHF) bezahlt. Meine Lager waren nach 3 Monaten durch.. Allerdings gibts noch einen Vorbesitzer, der das Teil offenbar ziemlich hart rangenommen hatte.

Wenn mir die Lager wieder so schnell verrecken, lasse ich mir eine Schwinge frÃ¤sen, die Platz fÃ¼r anstÃ¤ndige Lager hat (Skateboardlager, krieg 8 Stk fÃ¼r ca. 15â¬ oder gleich Nadellager). Wenn ich mir die Lagerung eines Trek Session 77 anschaue, kriege ich bei den Miniaturdingern im Whippie schon Zweifel..

Nichts desto Trotz: Whippie 4 ever!


----------



## Diaz (7. August 2007)

ok also der reifen würde passen (auch auf die felge laut dt swiss) jetzt ist die frage ob die 2.7 signifikant mehr grip haben und es die 200g mehrgewicht pro reifen wert sind. anderseits für whistler park ist grip wohl alles und auf den north shore muss ich mich halt schinden. sonst jemand erfahrungen ?


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. August 2007)

Ich fahr Maxxis 2.7er am EX. - Bis sie runtergefahren sind, dann kommen 2.5er dran.

2.5er Fahren sich besser, da sie leichter sind. Breit genug für Downhill sind sie auch. Mittlerweile sieht man auch viele gute Fahrer mit 2.35er.


----------



## mistaT (7. August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

weiss jemand wie man das Hauptlager am Tretlager wechseln kann bzw was das für Lager sind (auch SKF-Lager 619/8-2Z)? 

Habe durch nen blöden Montagefehler ganz leichtes Spiel und das alles nur, weil eine bekackte Schraube für den E-Type-Umwerfer viel zu lang für das Gewinde im Rahmen war. Habe das nicht bemerkt bzw. gesehen und dadurch hat die Schraube wohl das Lager angemakelt.

Frage mich sowieso wie so etwas überhaupt passieren kann!?! Eigentlich sollte man ja davon ausgehen, dass die origanal E-Type Schrauben von Shimano keine Probleme verursachen.  

Ride on,
mistaT

ps: ist nen' Whiplash 05er Rahmen


----------



## pisskopp (7. August 2007)

2.7er Reiffen?  Fahrt ihr so grottenschlecht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derpedda (7. August 2007)

VISION311 schrieb:


> Wenn mir die Lager wieder so schnell verrecken, lasse ich mir eine Schwinge fräsen, die Platz für *anständige Lager* hat (*Skateboardlager*, krieg 8 Stk für ca. 15 oder gleich Nadellager).


 

Glaub mir! Wenn die Skateboard lager besser und günstiger währen dann würden alle Rahmenbauer die Lager verwenden.


----------



## Diaz (8. August 2007)

@pisskopp:
ne mann du hast mich falsch verstanden....reifen nicht reiffen.


----------



## raschaa (8. August 2007)

derpedda schrieb:


> Glaub mir! Wenn die Skateboard lager besser und günstiger währen dann würden alle Rahmenbauer die Lager verwenden.



 

das große problem ist doch die tatsache, daß die lager im hinterbau immer nur wenige winkelgrade bewegt werden, je größer das lager bzw. die kugeln umso kleiner wird die winkeldrehung. größere lager sind hier definitiv nicht die bessere lösung! eigentlich gehören dort überall nadellager rein wobei ich mir über die axialen kräfte z.b. an den haupt-schwingenlager nicht ganz sicher bin.... wesentlich wichtiger wäre ganz klar ne richtige abdichtung, je nach einsatz meines bikes zerlege ich 1-2 mal im jahr den hinterbau, drück die lager raus, reinige und packe sie neu mit wälzlagerfett.

inliner/skateboard lager sind nicht vergleichbar weil die drehen sich ja richtig und werden demgemäß weniger "einseitig" belastet...

außerdem sollte man -2rs lager verwenden und nicht -2z, -2z sind nur mit ner blech abdeckung und nicht so dicht wie die 2rs...


----------



## VISION311 (8. August 2007)

Wenn schon Lager geschrottet werden, dann wenigstens günstige.. In meinem Alten Giant waren genau solche Skateboardlager drin, die gingen auch nicht weniger schnell vor die Hunde.

Zweitens: Dass die Lager ungüsntig sind, versteht sich fast von selbst.. Sie sind nicht für oszillierende Bewegungen gedacht, dennoch werden sie immer wieder verbaut.

Drittens: Die ausgebauten Lager waren schon solche mit Blechabdeckung. Derzeit läuft eine Diskussion im Traildevils.ch-Forum zu diesem Thema. Am sinnvollsten wäre es, wenn nicht das Lager selbst die Dichtung übernehmen sollte, sondern durch eine andere Methode (Rahmen-/Schwingenkonstruktion). Ich kenne das von den Skateboards: es spielt nicht mal eine grosse Rolle. Die Lager mit Kunststoffdichtung waren und sind immer wieder ähnlich verschmutzt wie offene, aber im Fett eingepackte Lager.

Mehr oder weniger stimme ich mit raschaa überein: Nadel- oder Wälzlager, schlau verbaut, gut gewartet..


----------



## pisskopp (8. August 2007)

Jop Nadellager/Gleitlager und eine einfache Art und Weise wie diese (Auch fÃ¼r Laien) zu pflegen/zum Herausnehmen sind.

Industrigedichtete Lagertaugen nichts, es sei denn diese dÃ¼rfen 30â¬/St. kosten.

Meiner Erfahrung nach: Einfach nicht putzen, wenn Ã¼berhaubt, den trockenen dreck mit einer BÃ¼rste weg.
RegelmÃ¤ssig die Lagerschrauben nachziehen.
Ist meinen Meinung


----------



## raschaa (8. August 2007)

VISION311 schrieb:


> Am sinnvollsten wäre es, wenn nicht das Lager selbst die Dichtung übernehmen sollte, sondern durch eine andere Methode (Rahmen-/Schwingenkonstruktion). Ich kenne das von den Skateboards: es spielt nicht mal eine grosse Rolle. Die Lager mit Kunststoffdichtung waren und sind immer wieder ähnlich verschmutzt wie offene, aber im Fett eingepackte Lager.



ja, genau da liegt der hund begraben....wenn ich an mx-bikes denke, die haben offene lager die von der konstruktion her abgedichtet sind, sprich das zu lagernde bauteil wird abgedichtet und nicht den armseligen dichtungen der lager selbst überlassen. ich stelle mir eine nadellagerung ggf. mit axial-lagerung (siehe grossman) und gescheite abdichtung per simmerringe...das ganze dann noch per schmiernippel zu erfrischen 

klar ist das aufwendig, teuerer und bringt vllt. ein etwas höheres losbrechmoment mit sich, aber im vergleich zu fahren mit rauen lagern wohl auch vernachlässigbar...

my2klugschei$$ercent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (9. August 2007)

n`aaaamd!
der DHX braucht frisches blut und evtl auch nen neuen schließmuskel!
bin am überlegen ob selbst machen,zu ST schicken oder klingeling! da viel mir grad noch fusion ein.
so meine frage(nein,die suchfunktion ist nicht mein freund):
hat einer von Euch schon mal die handwerklichen fähigkeiten der herren an einem eingeschickten dämpfer getestet?
fristet der dämpferservice bei fusion ein angestaubtes nischendasein?
nein ich stelle meinen dämpfer nicht als versuchskarnikel zur verfügung!
merci

         roland
öhm,sind neue buchsen im fall der fälle auch bei fusion erwerbbar?


----------



## smouki (9. August 2007)

@rfgs

schau mal auf der fusion-site, da gibts doch einen Link zum hauseigenen Gabel- und Dämpferservice...


----------



## rfgs (9. August 2007)

ja ja!
ist mir bekannt,aber mir ist bis jetzt nichts zu ohren und augen gekommen,wie zuverlässig der/die herre/n so arbeiten.


----------



## Skeletor23 (19. August 2007)

Hallo,

hab nochmal ne Farbfrage, hat jemand vielleicht ein Bild vom Whiplash
in Teamlackierung (rot/weiß) von 2007?

Gruß Daniel


----------



## spaceschleim (20. August 2007)

Hi Mädels!


ich fahr n whiplash mit spank stiffy felgen (40mm) dran.. die big betty's sind da hinten schon relativ press... wollt jetzt nächste woche nach portes du soleil fahren und da die dinger eh recht abgefahren sind, sollten schon neue her... da's da ja nur bergab geht, und vielleicht auch nicht das beste wetter ist, dachte zuerst an die neuen muddy marry, nur die sind ja 2,5 und wenn die breiter waeren als die big betty's dann wird da wohl nix draus... unter umstaenden wollt ich jetzt hinten minions nehmen. (die sollen ja um ein ganzes stueck "duenner" ausfallen) ... vorne dann highroller..(oder muddy mary??).. koennte ich da die 2.5er nehmen, also von den minions? oder besser 2,35? ... hat da jemand hier erfahrung mit? die muddy marry 3c wuerd ich ja schon gern mal testen...


hab eben fusion telefoniert... konnten mir leider auch nich helfen... ich solltes einfach mal ausprobieren... nur da hier kein haendler mit nem anstaendigen reifensortiment in der naehe ist, faellt mir das recht schwer.... naja =)

achja... gruesse an skeletor! hol dir die schleuder!!!


----------



## Johnnybike (20. August 2007)

spaceschleim schrieb:


> Hi Mädels!
> 
> 
> ich fahr n whiplash mit spank stiffy felgen (40mm) dran.. die big betty's sind da hinten schon relativ press... wollt jetzt nächste woche nach portes du soleil fahren und da die dinger eh recht abgefahren sind, sollten schon neue her... da's da ja nur bergab geht, und vielleicht auch nicht das beste wetter ist, dachte zuerst an die neuen muddy marry, nur die sind ja 2,5 und wenn die breiter waeren als die big betty's dann wird da wohl nix draus... unter umstaenden wollt ich jetzt hinten minions nehmen. (die sollen ja um ein ganzes stueck "duenner" ausfallen) ... vorne dann highroller..(oder muddy mary??).. koennte ich da die 2.5er nehmen, also von den minions? oder besser 2,35? ... hat da jemand hier erfahrung mit? die muddy marry 3c wuerd ich ja schon gern mal testen...
> ...



Hallo
Ich habe die Muddy Mary 3C drauf, allerdings auf 34mm-Felgen. Passt grad noch (ca 4-5mm pro Seite). Hatte vorher auch Big Betty's drauf. Die MM waren bei mir maximal 2mm breiter. 

Johnny


----------



## Anbipa (25. August 2007)

Hallo,
Möchte mich hiermit bei allen bedanken die mich immer mal wieder Loben.
Stehe euch gern bei Fragen zur Verfügung.


P.s Verkaufe meine Austellungsbikes
Freak , Whiplash, Whiplash EX,  Floyd SL ,Slash Ultimate alles auf Anfrage.


----------



## Mr.A (29. August 2007)

raschaa schrieb:


> das große problem ist doch die tatsache, daß die lager im hinterbau immer nur wenige winkelgrade bewegt werden, je größer das lager bzw. die kugeln umso kleiner wird die winkeldrehung. größere lager sind hier definitiv nicht die bessere lösung! eigentlich gehören dort überall nadellager rein wobei ich mir über die axialen kräfte z.b. an den haupt-schwingenlager nicht ganz sicher bin.... wesentlich wichtiger wäre ganz klar ne richtige abdichtung, je nach einsatz meines bikes zerlege ich 1-2 mal im jahr den hinterbau, drück die lager raus, reinige und packe sie neu mit wälzlagerfett.
> 
> inliner/skateboard lager sind nicht vergleichbar weil die drehen sich ja richtig und werden demgemäß weniger "einseitig" belastet...
> 
> außerdem sollte man -2rs lager verwenden und nicht -2z, -2z sind nur mit ner blech abdeckung und nicht so dicht wie die 2rs...



genau das ist das Problem, bei meinem Kona ließen sich die lager  nach 6 Monaten auch nur noch um ein Paar grad drehen, behaupte mal dies ist bei jedem rahmen so ( außer bei nadellager )
Habe die lager nicht getauscht, sondern mit viel geduld wieder gängig gemacht,
sobald das Fett sich innen wieder verteilt hat laufen sie wieder fast wie neu.


----------



## DickesB (13. September 2007)

Wo hört der Einsatzbereich eines Fusion Whiplash auf? kann ich mit dem Whiplash auch hin und wieder bisschen Downhill fahren...? Also keine rennen, nur wenn man mal in nem Park ist auch mal den DH fahren...?


----------



## Skeletor23 (14. September 2007)

"Das Fusion (Whiplash) lässt sich für Dirtjumps und im Singletrail gut
beschleunigen, zeigt sich wendig und verspielt und gleichzeitig
den Herausforderungen einer derben Downhill-Strecke
gewachsen."

Zitat aus dem Freeride Test vom letzen Jahr. 
Kannst dir den ganzen Test auch hier saugen:
http://freeride.bike-magazin.de/fmo...15&PHPSESSID=817ccd6d7e5816f00d6787b4dc937d6e


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (14. September 2007)

DickesB schrieb:


> Wo hört der Einsatzbereich eines Fusion Whiplash auf? kann ich mit dem Whiplash auch hin und wieder bisschen Downhill fahren...? Also keine rennen, nur wenn man mal in nem Park ist auch mal den DH fahren...?



JA!
ich prügel meins überall runter...  solltest halt ein auge auf die hinterbau-lager halten...
viel spaß


----------



## JoKo1988 (14. September 2007)

lieber beide augen auf hinterbau-lager


----------



## average.stalker (18. September 2007)

Hallo.

fährt jemand ein whiplash mit einer Fox 36 2006er modelljahr, also mit 150mm FW oder einer gabel mit ähnlicher einbaulänge und kann mir sagen, wie das so passt?
wäre der rahmen damit evtl etwas überdimensioniert, bzw die gabel unterdimensioniert?
der lenkwinkel zu steil?
danke
gruss


----------



## Johnnybike (18. September 2007)

average.stalker schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> fährt jemand ein whiplash mit einer Fox 36 2006er modelljahr, also mit 150mm FW oder einer gabel mit ähnlicher einbaulänge und kann mir sagen, wie das so passt?
> wäre der rahmen damit evtl etwas überdimensioniert, bzw die gabel unterdimensioniert?
> ...



Theoretisch sollte es keine grösseren Probleme darstellen, die Front wird halt relativ tief. Lenkwinkel wird dann etwa wie beim Freak. Mit der 160er fahren ja ein paar herum und das geht ja scheinbar prima. Von mir aus gesehen ist das grösste Problem die ungleiche Federkennlinie Beim Jahrgang 2006 waren die Fox 36 noch ziemlich linear, eventuell musst du die Gabel mit mehr Luftdruck als optimal wäre fahren. 

Johnny


----------



## hankpank (18. September 2007)

also im 04er whiplash geht der lenkwinkel gar nicht (mit Z150 538mm) waren so ca.69,5° lenkwinkel.
Ab dem 05er rahmen ist der Lenkwinkel dann flacher 1° glaube  du kannst aber zusatzlich nen 216er dämpfer einbauen. Je nachdem du mehr dh oder tour fährst. Also bei mir hat der 216er dämpfer ne menge mehr dh-performance gebracht.


----------



## RolandMC (19. September 2007)

ich habe ein 04er mit ner Lyrik 160mm das ist schon die Grenze. Hab es als Enduro aufgebaut um auch bergauf zu kommen. Original ist ja ne Sherman mit 150mm Federweg drinnen. Hab ich auch mal Probegefahren aber bei  Freedride Einsätzen möchte ich mit 150mm nicht fahren wäre mir vom Lenkwinkel zu steil.
Hinten Fox Vanilla RC 180 mm Federweg.


----------



## average.stalker (19. September 2007)

danke für die info´s - hatte ich mir schon so gedacht. wie lang ist denn das normale einbaumaß des dämpfers beim whiplash? länger als 216mm?
wieviel FW bleibt mit dem 216mm Dämpfer über?

hm.. aber das rahmen so zu beschränken, macht auch nciht richtig sinn, oder?


----------



## hankpank (19. September 2007)

222mm ist normal verbaut. mit 216er hats ca. 17cm (laut rider magazine)
finde aber dass man den federweg nicht vermisst, da der Lenkwinkel und das tiefere Tretlager (was auch keine Probleme macht) bergab wesentlich mehr ausmachen als die 1 - 1,5cm Federweg. Ist im Prinzip n Freak EX jetz ^^


----------



## average.stalker (19. September 2007)

Freak Ex mit etwas mehr gewicht... aber du hast bestimmt recht, die 1,5cm merkt man vermutlich nicht. solange die progression immer noch genau so ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (30. September 2007)

wer von den whip und whip EX fahrern ist denn in garmisch mitgefahren,hab ein paar gesehen!war aufgrund des regens die letzten tage echt heftig zu fahren und geil zum zuschauen.
grüße


----------



## Diaz (2. Oktober 2007)

weiss einer was sich ausser dem federweg (185-190) sonst noch beim normalen whip geändert hat ? lenkwinkel,gewicht,.....


----------



## pachauer (3. Oktober 2007)

average.stalker schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> fährt jemand ein whiplash mit einer Fox 36 2006er modelljahr, also mit 150mm FW oder einer gabel mit ähnlicher einbaulänge und kann mir sagen, wie das so passt?
> wäre der rahmen damit evtl etwas überdimensioniert, bzw die gabel unterdimensioniert?
> ...


Hallo!
Ich fahr ein 2004er Whippi mit einer Marzocchi Z1 FR 150. Die Winkel sind ziemlich steil. Da ich es als Tourenfully verwende ist es o.k. So wird das Whippi zu einer richtigen Berggemse. Für Downhill ist es aber schon eher zu flach und nervös. Ich glaub eine 160er Gabel wär für mich das Optimum.
lg.gerd.
Meine Galerie:
http://vulkanlandbiker.at/gallery/gerd


----------



## hankpank (3. Oktober 2007)

schönes bike  
PS: bist du dir beim gewicht da so sicher?


----------



## RolandMC (3. Oktober 2007)

pachauer schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich fahr ein 2004er Whippi mit einer Marzocchi Z1 FR 150. Die Winkel sind ziemlich steil. Da ich es als Tourenfully verwende ist es o.k. So wird das Whippi zu einer richtigen Berggemse. Für Downhill ist es aber schon eher zu flach und nervös. Ich glaub eine 160er Gabel wär für mich das Optimum.
> lg.gerd.
> Meine Galerie:
> http://vulkanlandbiker.at/gallery/gerd



Hallo

Ich fahre auch ein 2004 mit einer Rock Shox Lyrik 160mm. Lenkwinkel ist für steile Felsenabfahrten an der Grenze. Aber so ein geniales Gerät für Touren und Enduro.
Roland


----------



## FRANZZ (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Fusion-Jungs.

bei uns geht ein Gerücht rum:

Die Rahmen brechen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Kann mir das jemand bestätigen?????

Gruß, der sich nächstest Jahr ein Whip-Ex kaufen will 

da FRNZZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomi (4. Oktober 2007)

@FRANZZ

Stimmt - Bikerahmen brechen.

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## fivepole (4. Oktober 2007)

Betrunkene brechen auch  
Beine gelegentlich ebenso  
Habe auch schon brechende Strommasten gesehen


----------



## rfgs (5. Oktober 2007)

@FRANZZ
naja,du willst dir also unbedingt n rahmen kaufen und dir vorher die positive bestätigung eines negativen gerüchts einholen.
ich schließe daraus,das du gerüchten keinen glauben schenkst FRNZZ!
bevor du ein whip EX brichst,brichst du dir deine knochen.
viel spaß mit deiner vorfreude und hoffentlich bleiben die knochen heil.

grüße von roland


----------



## THdeluxe (5. Oktober 2007)

Ein kleines Filmchen vom Whiplash und mir 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2472744


----------



## rfgs (5. Oktober 2007)

sehr geiles video!der spaß den du am heizen deiner hometrails hast kommt echt gut rüber.ich hätt sowas auch gern ums eck rum.

grüße


----------



## freerider89 (6. Oktober 2007)

ja echt tolles video.... 

welchen dämpfer hast du in dein whip???? fox float????

ich bin nämlich auf der suche nach einem neuen dämpfer....und es sollte vielleicht auch ein luftdämpfer sein...kannst du bitte mal ein kleinen fahreindruck posten???


----------



## bikulus (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo
kann mir jemand auf die schnelle sagen, was der Whiplash Rahmen 2007 ohne Dämpfer wiegt? Und wenns nicht zu schwierig ist, was der Lenkwinkel mit ner Totem ist
Danke
Bikulus


----------



## THdeluxe (6. Oktober 2007)

> ja echt tolles video....
> 
> welchen dämpfer hast du in dein whip???? fox float????
> 
> ich bin nämlich auf der suche nach einem neuen dämpfer....und es sollte vielleicht auch ein luftdämpfer sein...kannst du bitte mal ein kleinen fahreindruck posten???



Der Dämpfer ist ein FOX Float R AVA.
Dieser wurde mir beim Kauf vom (qualifizierten) Händler empholen. Hatte zuerst auch mit nen DHX-Stahlfederdämpfer geliebäugelt  
Bei den AVA-Dämpfern kann man die Luftkammer im Dämpfer verstellen.
Habe es beim Kauf auf mein Gewicht einstellen lassen, seitdem nicht mehr verändert.
Habe selber nur den Luftdruck im Dämpfer verstellt. (Zum Springen mehr Druck,normale Touren etwas weniger Druck)
Der Hinterbau spricht meiner Meinung nach sehr gut an.Aber je schneller,desto besser fängt das Fahrwerk an zu arbeiten.
Also für meine Ansprüche ist der Dämpfer absolut ausreichend. Bin allerdings mit meinen 72Kg auch kein Schwergewicht.
So lässt sich das Whiplash noch schön auf Touren Fahren (dank absenkbarer RS BOXXER-RIDE). Auf unseren Local-Trails und im Bikepark Winterberg kann  ich so auch ohne Probleme richtig Spaß haben.


----------



## freerider89 (7. Oktober 2007)

welche einbaulänge hast du dann bei deinen float dämpfer?
die gibts doch bloß bis zu einer länge von 216mm, oder??? und dann hat man nur noch so ca. 175 mm Federweg...glaub ich(?) 

kann mir jemand vielleicht auch noch sagen, wo ich so ein fox float r ava im internet kaufen kann???

@TH deluxe: danke für dein eindruck...ich denke, dass ich mir auch einen kaufen werde...


----------



## THdeluxe (8. Oktober 2007)

Hab gerade mal schnell mit nem Zollstock nachgemessen.Das Einbaumaß müßte so 218mm haben.Der Hub liegt bei etwa 65mm.Laut Händler sollte es so wie es hier steht vorne+hinten 178mm Federweg haben.
Kannst ja mal beim MTB-Store in Eschweiler nachfragen (da hab ich mein Whiplash her),vielleicht kann der Zaffer den Dämpfer besorgen:
http://www.mtb-store.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DickesB (8. Oktober 2007)

Nach mehreren Monaten liebäugeln mit dem Whiplash und fast 2,5Monate aufbau, wird am Mittwoch oder am Freitag endlich die langersehnte Testfahrt gemacht und paar Pics für euch...
Kleiner Vorgeschmack:
(Soll eine Art Bikepark Allround Bike sein, vom DH bis zum Table springen ohne gute Steigeigenschaften, dafür hab ich ein anderes bike)
Fusion Whiplash 07 mit 06er Design, Mavic Deemax, Fox 40RC2, Gustl, Holzfeller, e.thirteen, Fox DHX, Race Face, usw...
Super eiles Teil Mega wendig und trotzdem super robust...
Nein ich bin nicht verrückt, was die Gabel angeht, aber ich kenn 2Leute die eine Ähnliche zusammenstellung haben und es super fun macht dieses bike übern DH uder die Northshores zu quälen...*lol*


----------



## Knurrhahn (9. Oktober 2007)

DickesB schrieb:


> ... fast 2,5Monate aufbau,



 

Jeden Tag eine Speiche eingefädelt?


----------



## DickesB (9. Oktober 2007)

Nein, aber viel lehrgeld bezahlt...


----------



## rfgs (14. Oktober 2007)

guten allerseits!
bei mir stehen neue wippen an.
jetzt hab ich eine frage an diejenigen die schon wippen mit "pendellager" an den whip rahmen nachgerüstet haben: passen die beim 05er auch schon?
wie stehts denn um die haltbarkeit der lager?
ich weiß das hier  schon jemand nachgrüstet hat, find aber den beitrag nicht.

nächster punkt:
hab hier schon einmal nachgefragt,ob jemand den dämpfer-service von fusion in anspruch genommen hat?

kleiner tipp:
wenn ihr euren hinterbau fleißig reinigt und dafür zerlegt,seit achtsam im umgang mit den senkkopfschrauben die den alurundling zwischen den wippen halten.selbige habe ich immer fleißig am senkkopf gefettet(ja ich weiß, ist nicht so dolle),sind diesmal trotzdem "verspannt" gewesen,folglich inbus rundgedreht und der dremel mußte ran,leider.

wollt mich nur mal mit obigen fragen n bisserl schlau machen bevor ich morgen mit günther von fusion telefoniere.

grüße

           roland


----------



## DJT (14. Oktober 2007)

Servus!

Hab gerade ein Fusion-Filmchen gefunden: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuD7y0ksVdc

Grüße DJT


----------



## Bentech (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
Für ein Fusion Grösse M, was ist die kleinste Gabelschaftlänge möglich zu bauen?
Grüsse


----------



## DickesB (25. Oktober 2007)

Was für ein fusion und was für ein Steuersatz? Die Steuersätze haben nicht alle die gleichen maße mein Whip hat bei nem Steuerrohr 123mm und nem Cane Creek reducer 1.5-1 1/8 unten 11mm oben 16mm, also insgesamt 150mm normale Vorbau Klemmlänge 40mm, also 187mm+2mm würde ich für das Beispiel sagen...

Whip Größe S/M


----------



## Bentech (26. Oktober 2007)

Es ist ein Whiplash M.. steuersatz to be define.. also 200mm soll viel genug sein oder?

Grüsse,

Ben


----------



## Johnnybike (26. Oktober 2007)

Bentech schrieb:


> Es ist ein Whiplash M.. steuersatz to be define.. also 200mm soll viel genug sein oder?
> 
> Grüsse,
> 
> Ben



Kommt darauf an wie viele Spacer du möchtest. Normalerweise schon.

Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THdeluxe (28. Oktober 2007)

Hier die etwas längere Version





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOludR0IFZM


----------



## JoKo1988 (25. November 2007)

mal ne kurze frage an alle

wie viel einpresstiefe braucht ein steuersatz mindestens?


----------



## Johnnybike (26. November 2007)

Kommt auf das Einsatzgebiet an. Ich würde sagen bei einem Freerider 20mm+, besser noch 25mm. 

Johnny


----------



## rfgs (26. November 2007)

kann sein ,dass ich jetzt schmarrn erzähl,aber bei mir ist das steuerrohr nicht sonderlich tief gefräst.
das steuerrohr hat ja aussen eine durchmesserverjüngung,deshalb wahrscheinlich die wenig tiefe nachbearbeitung?
also schau vielleicht lieber nochmal nach,bevor du kaufst.

grüße


----------



## Johnnybike (27. November 2007)

Die Verjüngung sollte keinen Einfluss auf die Einpresstiefe haben. Wenn das Rohr zu wenig ausgefräst ist, einfach bei einem Händler vorbei gehen der ein 1.5-Werkzeug hat (könnte schwierig werden). 

Johnny


----------



## EL DIABOLO (10. Dezember 2007)

Pfalzyeti schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe vor, mir demnächst ein Whiplash-Rahmen zu kaufen. Da sich hier ja viele user befinden, die schon eins haben, könnt ihr mir bestimmt bei einigen Fragen behilflich sein.
> 
> Ich wollte mit dem Rahmen Touren und etwas Freeride (härtere Abfahrten) fahren! Dazu würde ich mir gerne ne Pike als Gabel reinbauen! Geht das, oder versaut die den Lenkwinkel ganz? Wenn ja, welche Gabel könnt ihr mir empfehlen, die nicht zu teuer, und absenkbar ist?
> 
> ...



Hey Du suchst ein günstiges Freak hier ist eines.......  

http://cgi.ebay.de/Fusion-Freak-Gr-...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G-ZERO FX (17. Dezember 2007)

hi community,

bin auf der suche nach nen Whiplash. Probleme hab ich mit der zu wählenden Rahmengröße. Bin 183 und möchte es als Tourenfreerider aufbauen. Ist da s/m (fällt groß aus) noch groß genug oder würdet ihr l/xl (fällt klein aus)empfehlen.

Gruß


----------



## rfgs (17. Dezember 2007)

also ich fahr mit dem 05er modell in s/m mit 43 cm rahmenhöhe und ca 580mm ORlänge und 50er vorbau mit 1,88 körperlänge auch touren!
die aktuellen gabeln zwischen 160 und 180 mm FW bauen so niedrig,dass es für dich passen müßte.
wobei es gibt ja mittlerweile das freak EX ,das für leicht-freeride freigegben ist!?
evtl passt das ja besser als das 08er whip mit 190mm FW am heck?

roland


----------



## G-ZERO FX (17. Dezember 2007)

des freak hab ich schon ausgeschlossen, möchte was mit mehr federweg. Hab einen light freerider schon zuhause(160mm;120mm) (der geht nur leider bei härterer gangart oder bikeparks immer kaputt :-(

deshalb solls was stabieleres werden.


----------



## Bogie (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo G-Zero,
ich hab das Whip in s/m (2007er Modell) und bin 1,80 groß. Fahre es mit einer Lyrik. Mein Bike entspricht also genau Deinem Wunsch Tourenfreerider.
Bin mit der Größe sehr zufrieden (l/xl wäre für mich definitiv viel zu groß. ich hab es bei einem Freund ausprobiert). 
Gruß Bogie


----------



## gondelfahrer (18. Dezember 2007)

Hi G-Zero,
ich bin 1.87m groß und hatte das 2007'er Whiplash in L. Das passte hervorragend für Touren und auch zum Schreddern. Wenn der Fokus mehr auf Touren liegt würde ich zum größeren Rahmen greifen.
Grüße vom
  gondelfahrer


----------



## Freeerider81 (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

ich hatte zwei jahre lang ein Whipi in L/XL und war nie zufrieden! Ich bin 1,80m und hab mir vor fast zwei jahren dann ein S/M gekauft! Das ist einfach der Traum. Mit ner Teleskopstütze passt es perfekt! Ich hab ne Totem 2-Step drin, welche zum Touren auch super geeigenet ist!

Ich würde dir raten es vorher probe zu fahren! 
bei den 2008ern gibt es beim Whiplash übrigends drei abstufungen! S, M, L.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## G-ZERO FX (19. Dezember 2007)

danke für die Antworten. Hab nochmal nachgemessen. Bin doch nur 181 und werde warscheinlich das s/m nehmen. Hoffe das ich demnächst mal bei nem Händler Probefahren kann.

Haben sich die Rahmenmodelle großartig vereändert von 2004 bis 2007?

Wo finde ich die Geo des Whip (auch die der letzten Jahre)?
Was haltet ihr von nem Fox Vanilla Dämpfer im Whip (welche Dämpfer sind zu empfehlen?)

Gruß


----------



## rfgs (19. Dezember 2007)

einen dämpfer ohne anti-wipp funktion, ausser du hast mehr auf den rippen und stampfst gerne mit unrundem tritt die berge hoch ;-)
lenkwinkel von 04 auf 05 ist ca 1° flacher geworden und der federweg hat sich von 170mm auf 180 erhöht, für 2008 hat das whip laut fusion dann 190mm,
geo kein plan

grüße


----------



## hankpank (3. Januar 2008)

frohes neues euch,
ich habe hier noch nen 216er Float AVA rumliegen falls noch interesse besteht.

Das neue Jahr fängt gut an. Mit nem neuen Rahmen  nächste woche stell ich mal die neue Stute hier rein.


----------



## hankpank (5. Januar 2008)

PS: falls jmd interesse an meinem 04er whiplash-rahmen hat oder jmd kennt der interesse hat --> bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hankpank (11. Januar 2008)

meine briefmarkensammlung... oder pure dekadenz 





noch auf die gabel warten und dann gehts wieder shredden


----------



## rfgs (11. Januar 2008)

nett!
bin gespannt ob du den flacheren lenkwinkel bemerkst?
ach der rahmen ist ja die kleinere größe!
viel spass


----------



## derfreaker (12. Januar 2008)

hankpank schrieb:


> meine briefmarkensammlung... oder pure dekadenz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


neues teil bzw. frisch geputzt und gewartet: so haben wir`s gerne...  tät meine couch auch mal liebend gern so "bestücken". dolle sache , dass!! da können die pädcher und bikeparks ja kommen. he hankpank. hälts du`s überhauüpt noch so lange aus, bis du "gabeln" kannst??


----------



## hankpank (13. Januar 2008)

stand zwar sx trail aufm karton, war aber zum glück n whiplash drin. muss im moment ordentlich pauken, daher wirds wohl erst in 2 wochen fertig  
ich hab die kleinere größe genommen weil ich mit dem bike mehr DH fahren will. Gabel wird übrigens ne RC2X 2007 in 1.5 und weiß 

PS: der 04er steht immernoch zum verkauf


----------



## pisskopp (15. Januar 2008)

Hast du das selbergeschweisst ???

He he he Scherz


----------



## hankpank (16. Januar 2008)

hrhr. zum glück nicht 

so sieht der bock jetzt aus:





bei der gabel hab ich noch die qual der wahl entweder rc2x mit 170mm oder 36van mit 160


----------



## Skeletor23 (3. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute, 

will mir für mein Whiplash ne neue (leichtere) Kurbel mit Bashguard zulegen und gleich ne vernünftige Kettenführung dazu. 
Was fahrt ihr so ? was könnt ihr empfehlen?

Im Moment ist ne Truvativ Hussefelt verbaut.
Achso..es soll ne 2-Fach Kurbel und deswegen auch ne Schaltbare Kettenführung sein. Und ich will keine Shiftguide...die hatte ich schonmal und will ich nicht mehr


----------



## spaceschleim (4. Februar 2008)

da kofste dir ne hone mit ner e13 drs.....

unn jezz schaff was =)


----------



## hankpank (4. Februar 2008)

http://www.actionsports.de/Kurbeln/Shimano-Hone-Kurbel-FC-M600-3fach::10581.html

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=53843


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (4. Februar 2008)

spaceschleim schrieb:


> da kofste dir ne hone mit ner e13 drs.....
> 
> unn jezz schaff was =)



  JO!  seit 1 jahr null probleme!


----------



## Anbipa (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo Skeletor23,

ich verbaue die E13 mit der E-typgrundplatte. 
Damit habe ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.
GrÃ¼Ãe Andy
P.S.Kostenpunkt 199,-â¬ plus Montage.


----------



## Condor (6. Februar 2008)

hankpank schrieb:


> hrhr. zum glück nicht
> 
> so sieht der bock jetzt aus:
> 
> ...



Taugen die Dichtringe? Hab davon welche für meine Boxxer rumliegen, aber noch nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## hankpank (6. Februar 2008)

haben schon was gebracht. bissl weniger losbrechmoment und weniger ruckeln. aber das is von gabel zu gabel unterschiedlich. 
aber hab die gabel auch gegen ne 36 VAN getauscht. da wären die dinger überflüssig.
probiers doch einfach aus. schlechter wird es mit den dichtungen nicht (zumal sie um einiges hochwertiger verarbeitet sind als die originalteile)


----------



## Tim777 (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

beim schnellen Überfliegen des threads habe ich nichts entdeckt zum neuen 2008-Whiplash. Das ist ja laut Katalog etwas anders als in den Vorjahren. Weiß jemand was darüber oder ist es sogar schon gefahren? Würde mich freuen, was zu hören.

Grüße aus dem Taunus, Tim


----------



## rfgs (9. Februar 2008)

naja?
hat jetzt 190mm FW,das alte 180mm
die kettenstreben und deren übergang ins hauptlager haben sich geändert, sie sind asymetrisch
am hauptrahmen ist das unterrohr im durchmesser vergößert.
die 135mm und 73mm sind gleich geblieben,die geo anscheinend auch.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=296777

hier müsstest du ein paar gute foddos 08 finden.
als vergleich siehst du oben noch bei hankpank aktuelle bauweise von 07,es ist der vordere rahmen.

evtl wissen aber andere besser bescheid

roland

nachtrag:  es gibt mittlerweile anscheinend drei rahmengrössen -> HP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DickesB (10. Februar 2008)

Habe gestern mein Whipi das "Erste mal" an nem Naheliegenden Trail den Wald runtergejagt... Ich würde behaupten, das mich dieses Bike ohne irgendetwas daran auszusetzen beeindruckt... Absoluter Wahnsinn... Ich bin mehr als zufrieden...
Super Flowig und selbst (mit 1 kettenblatt) noch möglich nen kleineren Anstieg zu meistern...
Ich würde behaupten, das man das Wahre Liebe nennen kann...*g*

Ich bin richtig begeistert...

Jetzt muss nur noch die neue Strecke in Winterberg fertig werden und dann hab ich das Jahr viel vor...


----------



## hankpank (11. Februar 2008)

willkommen im club. kann nur gratulieren  mach mal fotos


----------



## 6evo6 (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute

Habe einen Fusion Whiplash EX und hab mich entschiden den DHX 5.0 Coil gegen einen DHX 5 Air auszutauschen. Wegen dem Gewicht.

Der DHX Coil hat die Massee 222mmx70mm stroke
Doch der DHX Air hat in der 222mm Länge nur 64mm Stroke.

Dadurch wird sich doch der Federweg ändern oder?

Wäre es ein Problem fur den RAhmen oder hauptsache es ist 222mm langer Dämpfer?

Gruss
PEter


----------



## DickesB (19. Februar 2008)

hankpank schrieb:


> willkommen im club. kann nur gratulieren  mach mal fotos



Du willst Fotos?
Jetzt sind welche in der neuen Galerie, die alten waren alle weg...


----------



## rfgs (20. Februar 2008)

@6evo6
dein rahmen hat kein problem....
wenn der neue dämpfer die selbe einbaulänge wie der alte orginale besitzt,dann dürfte alles gut gehen.es ändert sich dann auch die geometrie nicht.aber die neueren air haben doch auch 222mm und 70mm hub?
ausserdem dachte ich,dass in einem EX ein längerer dämpfer verbaut ist,hab mich wohl getäuscht.
den FW mit nur 64mm kannst ja mal ausrechnen.

roland


----------



## zoomi (29. Februar 2008)

Whiplash Rahmen for sale:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160211705519&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=006

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## JoKo1988 (29. Februar 2008)

und was willst du damit genau sagen?  Es gibt oft genug bei Ebay Whiplash,Freak ect. zu kaufen


----------



## DickesB (29. Februar 2008)

JoKo1988 schrieb:


> und was willst du damit genau sagen?  Es gibt oft genug bei Ebay Whiplash,Freak ect. zu kaufen



Er hat glaube ich den "Verkaufthreats unter den Herstellerforen" Threat nicht gelesen und meinte er könnte hier unter den Whiplsh Freaks werben...*g*
Naja, so isses eben...
Wenn wenigstens geschrieben hättest hab hier nen Whipi Rahmen für 200Euro, dann wäre es interessant gewesen...*lol*
Schönes Wochenende allen...


----------



## snicker (4. März 2008)

Hi Leute,

möchte meinem 2004er whiplash eine neue Gabel und ne neuen Dämpfer verpassen. Welche Komponenten könnt ihr mir da empfehlen die gut zur Geometrie passen und nicht zu teuer sind. Bei der Gabel dachte ich an eine 2007er Marzocchi 66 die gehen vom preis und beim Dämpfer an einen Fox DHX 4.0 oder 5.0. 

Was meint ihr dazu oder wisst Ihr ne bessere Kombination??


----------



## magg (4. März 2008)

snicker schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> möchte meinem 2004er whiplash eine neue Gabel und ne neuen Dämpfer verpassen. Welche Komponenten könnt ihr mir da empfehlen die gut zur Geometrie passen und nicht zu teuer sind. Bei der Gabel dachte ich an eine 2007er Marzocchi 66 die gehen vom preis und beim Dämpfer an einen Fox DHX 4.0 oder 5.0.
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu oder wisst Ihr ne bessere Kombination??



Hallo Sniker,
Gabel hängt von deinem bevorzugten Terrain ab.(Freeride, DH, Enduro). Ich fahre wahlweise Fox 36 Talas und 66 RC2X. Mit der 36 ist das Whip sehr wendig, aber trotzdem nicht nervös und um ein 3/4 kg leichter. 
Was mit der 36 grenzwertig ist, bügelt die 66. Mit der bist du über allen Dingen erhaben.  Dafür brauchst du ordentlich Dampf beim Hochkurbeln.
Mit dem Dämpfer ists so, dass Luftdämpfer schön leicht sind, doch die Performance eines Stahlfederdämpfers ist unerreicht. Der Unterschied ist leider ein halbes Kilo.
Gruß magg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnnybike (4. März 2008)

snicker schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> möchte meinem 2004er whiplash eine neue Gabel und ne neuen Dämpfer verpassen. Welche Komponenten könnt ihr mir da empfehlen die gut zur Geometrie passen und nicht zu teuer sind. Bei der Gabel dachte ich an eine 2007er Marzocchi 66 die gehen vom preis und beim Dämpfer an einen Fox DHX 4.0 oder 5.0.
> 
> Was meint ihr dazu oder wisst Ihr ne bessere Kombination??



Wenn's günstig sein soll wie du schon gesagt hast 07er 66 oder Domain. Dämpfer reicht ein DHX 3.0. 4.0 macht eigentlich keinen Sinn am fusion und 5.0 ist teuer. Zudem ist der Hinterbau ziemlich progressiv, so dass du die zusätzlich einstellbare Progression im Normalfall nicht brauchst.

Johnny


----------



## hankpank (5. März 2008)

würde im 2004er immer 216er dämpfer fahren. nur n tip


----------



## magg (5. März 2008)

hankpank schrieb:


> würde im 2004er immer 216er dämpfer fahren. nur n tip



Welche Gründe gibt es dafür?


----------



## hankpank (5. März 2008)

steiler Lenkwinkel. 69-70° sind für nen freerider schon ziemlich krass finde ich. also mein 2005er fährt sich wesentlich weniger nervös als das alte 2004er, macht aber trotzdem nen recht verspielten eindruck (mit 66°). Kommt aber auch echt drauf an wofür man es benutzen möchte. Getestet wurde das 2004er übrigens auch immer mit 216er dämpfer.

@snicker
ne günstige rc2x angeln und nen DHX (der 3.0 reicht eig total)


----------



## Diaz (5. März 2008)

Weiss einer von euch die dämpferlange und den hub der normalen 2008 whiplash? 
es hat ja mehr federweg daher mehr hub oder nur das verhältnis geändert ?


----------



## Johnnybike (5. März 2008)

Diaz schrieb:


> Weiss einer von euch die dämpferlange und den hub der normalen 2008 whiplash?
> es hat ja mehr federweg daher mehr hub oder nur das verhältnis geändert ?



Verhältnis geändert. Dämpfer 222mm 70mm Hub.

Johnny


----------



## magg (5. März 2008)

hankpank schrieb:


> steiler Lenkwinkel. 69-70° sind für nen freerider schon ziemlich krass finde ich. also mein 2005er fährt sich wesentlich weniger nervös als das alte 2004er, macht aber trotzdem nen recht verspielten eindruck (mit 66°). Kommt aber auch echt drauf an wofür man es benutzen möchte. Getestet wurde das 2004er übrigens auch immer mit 216er dämpfer.


Unterschiedlich SAG fahren wäre auch ne Lösung. Fahre mit Fox 36er(150mm) und DHX5.0(222mm) auf 2006er Whip  hinten 1/3 und vorne 1/4.
magg


----------



## Diaz (5. März 2008)

@johnnybike: besten dank für die schnelle antwort.
vielleicht kannst du mir bei der nächsten frage auch noch helfen.
gabs dem 2007 manitou evolver isx6 way bei einer einbaulänge von 222mm auch mit verschiedenen hub oder haben alle 222mm/70mm ?


----------



## le duy nhut (5. März 2008)

Sorry falscher Fehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnnybike (6. März 2008)

Diaz schrieb:


> @johnnybike: besten dank für die schnelle antwort.
> vielleicht kannst du mir bei der nächsten frage auch noch helfen.
> gabs dem 2007 manitou evolver isx6 way bei einer einbaulänge von 222mm auch mit verschiedenen hub oder haben alle 222mm/70mm ?



Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube den gab es und gibt es nur mit 70mm Hub.

Johnny


----------



## snicker (6. März 2008)

Hi

Danke für eure antworten werde dann wohl ne 66 und ne DHX 3.0 nehmen.

@hankpank

Meinst du der unterschied zwischen 69° und 66° ist so gross das man es an den Fahreigenschaften merkt und sie deutlich besser werden? 
Wenn ich ein 216 nehme habe ich nur noch 63mm hub und das sind ca 2 bis 2,5 cm federweg weniger.


----------



## Johnnybike (6. März 2008)

snicker schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Danke für eure antworten werde dann wohl ne 66 und ne DHX 3.0 nehmen.
> 
> ...



2° Unterschied merkt man schon. Das ist vergleichbar mit ca 4cm unterschiedlicher Gabeleinbauhöhe. Ob jetzt 69° oder 66° besser sind ist Geschmacksache. Der Trend geht aber eher zu flacheren Winkeln. 

Johnny


----------



## gondelfahrer (6. März 2008)

snicker schrieb:


> Meinst du der unterschied zwischen 69° und 66° ist so gross das man es an den Fahreigenschaften merkt und sie deutlich besser werden?
> Wenn ich ein 216 nehme habe ich nur noch 63mm hub und das sind ca 2 bis 2,5 cm federweg weniger.




Ja, der Unterschied ist heftig. Es kommt halt drauf an was Du machen möchtest. Vorne machen 10mm Differenz in der Einbauhöhe ~0.5° aus,
hinten wird es ähnlich sein (eher etwas weniger).


----------



## magg (6. März 2008)

snicker schrieb:


> Meinst du der unterschied zwischen 69° und 66° ist so gross das man es an den Fahreigenschaften merkt und sie deutlich besser werden?


Also, wie schon gesagt, ich fahre beide Lenkwinkel. Mit 36er ca.68,5° und mit 66 etwa 66°. Ich gleiche die unterscheidliche Einbauhöhe mit Spacern aus, nur für das Gefühl der identen Lenkerhohe. 
Der Unterscheid im Fahrverhalten ist spürbar. Mit flacherem Lenkwinkel geht meiner Meinung nach etwas Agilität und somit Verspieltheit verloren. Im Austausch dafür bekommst Du etwas mehr Laufruhe. Ich finde, das Whip kann beides. Agil mit steilerem Winkel ohne nervös zu wirken, laufruhiger mit flacherem Winkel. Wenn man den Bereich zwischen 66-69° nicht allzuweit verlässt, kann nichts schief gehn.

magg


----------



## bAd_taSte (6. März 2008)

__


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hankpank (6. März 2008)

gut. ich benutze das bike oft im park. deshalb finde ich den flachen lenkwinkel wesentlich angenehmer, vermisse aber trotzdem keinen federweg.

@snicker
kennst du nicht irgendjemanden wo du dir mal nen 216er dämpfer ausleihen kannst? 
kannste schön irgendwo runterballern und bist hinterher schlauer. ist halt geschmackssache.


----------



## derfreaker (7. März 2008)

magg schrieb:


> Also, wie schon gesagt, ich fahre beide Lenkwinkel. Mit 36er ca.68,5° und mit 66 etwa 66°.magg


he magg, baust du jedesmal vor der tour um oder hast du 2 whippies.
ich denke, der unterschied von 4° ist am fahrverhalten spürbar, auch wenn man den ausgleich mit spacern macht.


----------



## bikulus (7. März 2008)

Hallo
hat von euch jemand ne komplett Preisliste von 2007, brauch auch nur die Whiplash Seiten, wollte wissen wie welche Modelle ausgestattet waren und was sie kosteten
Danke
Bikulus


----------



## magg (7. März 2008)

derfreaker schrieb:


> he magg, baust du jedesmal vor der tour um oder hast du 2 whippies.
> ich denke, der unterschied von 4° ist am fahrverhalten spürbar, auch wenn man den ausgleich mit spacern macht.


Ich habe ein Whip und baue um. Es sind nur ca. 2,5 bis 3° in meinem Fall. Am Fahrverhalten ändert sich mit den Spacern eh nix. Die verändern nur, wie ich auf dem Bock sitze. So habe ich von der Sitzposition(Haltung der Arme) das gleiche Gefühl bei beiden Einstellungen. Das sind schon ca.35mm, die ich herausnehme bzw. einbaue.

Gruß magg


----------



## Diaz (19. März 2008)

hab grad von einem evolver 4 auf nen 6 gewechselt weil mir beim dh die compressionseinstellung gefehlt hat. 
hat jemand erfahrungswerte von der einstellung in einem normalen whip ?

was sich schon auf der ersten fahrt zeigte dass man mit mehr sag fahren kann ohne dass man im piggy so viel druck braucht um durchschläge zu vermeiden und der damit das ansprechverhalten wieder verschlechtert.
bis jetzt echt ne feine sache....


----------



## Metal Moses (25. März 2008)

Hi!
Will mir vielleicht auch n Whiplash zulegen, aber nur den Rahmen. Die Parts wollte ich von meinem alten Rad übernehmen. Beim rumstöbern auf der Seite ist mir dann sogar aufgefallen, dass das Whiplash ein 1.5 Steuerrohr hat  , kann ich meine 66 schön weiterfahren. Aber bei den Dämpfern stand, das kein DHX 5.0 Air zugelassen ist. DHX 5.0 schon. Gibts bei den ein unterschied von den Maßen? Weil der gerade neu is, wäre schade drum.

MFG


----------



## magg (25. März 2008)

Metal Moses schrieb:


> Hi!
> Will mir vielleicht auch n Whiplash zulegen, aber nur den Rahmen. Die Parts wollte ich von meinem alten Rad übernehmen. Beim rumstöbern auf der Seite ist mir dann sogar aufgefallen, dass das Whiplash ein 1.5 Steuerrohr hat  , kann ich meine 66 schön weiterfahren. Aber bei den Dämpfern stand, das kein DHX 5.0 Air zugelassen ist. DHX 5.0 schon. Gibts bei den ein unterschied von den Maßen? Weil der gerade neu is, wäre schade drum.
> 
> MFG



Gugst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3793945&postcount=440


----------



## Metal Moses (25. März 2008)

Ah danke.  
Weiss vielleicht jemand sogar wer das so fährt???
MFG


----------



## Diaz (16. April 2008)

hab grad mein 2007 whip gewogen 16,43kg mit allem.
ned schlecht für 18cm federweg....


----------



## raschaa (16. April 2008)

Metal Moses schrieb:


> Ah danke.
> Weiss vielleicht jemand sogar wer das so fährt???
> MFG



ähhh....wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil, kollege magg hat doch ein link gepostet auf ein post von mir, darin stand:

"oldrizzo hier im forum fährt nen dhx air im whip und hat sich extra buchsen drehen lassen weil sonst der umwerfer an den dämpfer schlägt"

der dhx air muss aussermittig eingebaut werden damit er am umwerfer vorbei geht, dazu brauchts extra dämpferbuchsen die links kürzer und rechts länger sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knurrhahn (16. April 2008)

Diaz schrieb:


> hab grad mein 2007 whip gewogen 16,43kg mit allem.
> ned schlecht für 18cm federweg....



18cm Federweg taugen aber nicht viel in Kombination mit einer superleichten Bereifung...


----------



## derfreaker (17. April 2008)

raschaa schrieb:


> der dhx air muss aussermittig eingebaut werden damit er am umwerfer vorbei geht, dazu brauchts extra dämpferbuchsen die links kürzer und rechts länger sind


kannste vielleicht 2-3 mm abfeilen, zuletzt=>schleifpapier, und auf der anderen seite ne u-scheibe an die buchse dabeilegen (zum testen?, ob' s vorbeigeht).


----------



## 6evo6 (19. April 2008)

Hi an alle,

wisst ihr vielleicht was für ein Durchmesser hat die SAttelstütze bei einem Fusion Whiplash EX Rahmen? Auf der Fusion seite ist 30.0mm angegeben, jedoch z.B. die Innelagerbreite ist da falsch angegeben. Also hab ich da nicht so grosses Vertrauen was den infos auf der Seite angeht.

Es geht nämlich darum. Ich habe mir gerade eine Roox 30.0mm Sattelstütze gekauft und die lasst sich in den Rahmen nicht reinstecken. Die geht höchsten 0.8mm rein und keinen Stück weiter.

Danke für eure Antworten
G.
PEter


----------



## spambu (19. April 2008)

Hi, 6evo6
habe bei mir mal gemesse. Bei meinem Wiplash EX 2007 sind es genau 30.0 mm


----------



## 6evo6 (22. April 2008)

Also hab jetz auch ich gemessen und ist wirklich 30.0mm. Dann kann ich es wirklich nicht verstehen wieso die Sattelstütze nicht reingeht.

Kennt ihr vielleicht ein Trink was ich eventuell noch ausprobieren könnte?
Danke


----------



## Johnnybike (23. April 2008)

6evo6 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr vielleicht ein Trink was ich eventuell noch ausprobieren könnte?
> Danke



Mojito finde ich nicht schlecht, aber wenn du nicht alle Zutaten dafür hast vielleicht Gin Tonic?

Mess mal die Sattelstütze mit einer Schieblehre. Wenn die stimmt Sattelrohr ausreiben (lassen).

Johnny


----------



## korteccia (28. April 2008)

What happened? hello to everybody, I am an Italian boy possessor of a wonderful whiplash from about one year. I am very satisfied of this bike (in Italy is very rare) but a few days ago had a bad surprise, I found this:
http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/8679/22cl2.jpg
http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/2120/11hy4.jpg

I am not a âheavy jumperâ and I have not had hard fallsâ¦
Do you know something of such problems?


----------



## gondelfahrer (28. April 2008)

Did you try to contact Fusion?


----------



## korteccia (28. April 2008)

Yes gondelfahrer, I have already contacted Hibike, I bought the bike there, and I send it tomorrow... I have no problem for this (hope), in Hibike are very kind. I just wanted to know from you only if this is a recurring problem, if you know other broken frames Whiplash,  in Italy the Fusion's bike are very few, thank!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (28. April 2008)

korteccia schrieb:


> Yes gondelfahrer, I have already contacted Hibike, I bought the bike there, and I send it tomorrow... I have no problem for this (hope), in Hibike are very kind. I just wanted to know from you only if this is a recurring problem, if you know other broken frames Whiplash,  in Italy the Fusion's bike are very few, thank!!!



hey korteccia,
never seen/heard anything like the pics you posted (where did you find them?) there have been ocassional swingarm breaks but as far as i know these were in early production years. mine is 2 years old and doing very well. good luck with the guarantee!
ra


----------



## Kälble (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen ich hab mir ein Whiplash Extreme bestellt, weiß jemand von euch ob der Rahmen eine Kettenführungsaufnahme nach ISCG hat oder nicht? Danke


----------



## gondelfahrer (6. Mai 2008)

Ja, hat er, allerdings noch alter ISCG Standard (macht aber nichts). 
Spannende Frage: Wann soll denn Dein Whiplash Extreme geliefert werden?


----------



## Kälble (6. Mai 2008)

Hab gerad mit meinem Händler telefoniert, eigentlich sollte es noch diese Woche kommen, aber leider wird es jetzt doch nächste Woche.


----------



## 6evo6 (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gerne mal wissen wo ich die Geometriedaten für das Whiplash EX finden kann. Da auf der Fusion seite sind die irgendwie nicht zu finden.
Also bitte um HILFE 

Ah übrigens. Hier ist mein Whiplash EX 
Gewicht cca 17,4kg 

http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/7860/fus2rt2.jpg


----------



## bikulus (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo
kann mir jemand sagen, was das 2008 Whiplash in Gr. M wiegt, ohne Dämpfer? Leider finde ich die Info auf der Homepage von Fusion nicht

danke schon mal
Bikulus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusionSupport (27. Mai 2008)

Das 2008er Whiplash soll in M ca. 16,5 und der 
Rahmen solo ca. 3580g wiegen. 
Gruss!
Tobias


----------



## saturno (27. Mai 2008)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hallo
> kann mir jemand sagen, was das 2008 Whiplash in Gr. M wiegt, ohne Dämpfer? Leider finde ich die Info auf der Homepage von Fusion nicht
> 
> danke schon mal
> Bikulus




brauchst du auch nicht zu suchen, die sind ja gar nicht lieferbar. heißen demnächst auch 2009er modelle


----------



## bikulus (27. Mai 2008)

ok, danke. Was ist der Grund dafür??
Bikulus


----------



## fusionSupport (28. Mai 2008)

@bikulus
Warum fragst Du nicht mich sondern glaubst alles was Spassvögel wie Saturno hier posten???

Wir sind in der Tat sehr spät dran mit dem Whiplash 2008.
Die Produktion der Grössen M und L läuft.
Grösse S muss wegen der geringsten Anzahl an Vorbestellungen leider noch etwas warten.
Die Auslieferung der Grössen M und L sollte innerhalb der kommenden 4-6 Wochen starten. Es werden natürlich erstmal die laufenden Bestellungen bedient. Der Rahmen soll in Grösse M mit Dämpfer 3.580g wiegen.
Das Warten hat sich aber gelohnt - wie die Tests in den bekannten Magazinen eindrucksvoll zeigen.
Wer die Tests aufmerksam liest wird feststellen dass kein anderes Bike so vielseitig einsetzbar ist wie unser Whiplash.

Kleine Änderung der Geometriedaten gegenüber den Angaben im 2008er Katalog:
Die Rahmengrössen staffeln sich wie folgt: S (wird sein) 41cm, M 44cm, L 47cm.
Die Steuerrohrlänge wird einheitlich 130mm betragen.

Wer die Gelegenheit zur Testdahrt in Winterberg verpasst hat, der hat in Willingen während des Festivals nochmal die Gelegenheit.

Viel Spass dabei
wünscht euch
Tobias


----------



## bikulus (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo Tobias

danke schon mal für die genauen Infos. Ich hätte die Tage bei meinem Händler gefragt, aber jetzt hab ich die Info dank eurem schnellen Service noch eher 
Für mich ist es aber nicht so eilig, wir wohl eher ein Projekt für Herbst. Aber man muss halt rechzeitig anfangen sich über viele Dinge klar zu werden. Den Testride wür ich gerne wahrnehmen, aner ich hab da leider keine Zeit 
Bei der Gelegenheit noch eine Frage zur Gabel, ich hätte da gerne was absenkbares wie Totem 2step, aber die gibts ja nicht mehr. Die Marzzochi mit der ATA Funktion gefällt mir auch net so richtig, wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann gibts aktuell keine 66er ETA!? FOX hat nix im Angebot. ALso was kann man da empfehlen!? Oder habt ihr schon interne Infos was es demnächst neu gibt: 
Schöne Grüße und danke
Bikulus


----------



## Joachim1980 (28. Mai 2008)

Hi Tobias. 
Nein, zur Zeit gibt es keine 66er ETA Modelle. Wenn du dir eine 180mm Gabel ans Bike schrauben möchtest, hast du nicht die gr. Ausgabel wie z.Bsp. für Tourengabeln. Spontan fallen wir folgende Modelle mit 180mm ein:
- Marzocchi 66er ATA / RC3 / RCV
- Rock Shox Domain 318 mit U-Turn / U-Turn & IS / ohne U-Turn
- Rock Shox Totem Air / Stahlfeder
- Rock Shox Boxxer Ride (178mm FW, Doppelbrückengabel, wurde bis 2006 gebaut, habe demnächst eine zu verkaufen. Werbung in eigener Sache **hehe)
Manitou zähle ich nicht auf. Meiner Meinung nach bauen die keine richtigen Federgabeln. )). Marzocchigabeln sind gegenüber Rock Shox nicht so wartungsintensiv. Wenn du das mtb-news.de Forum aufmerksam verfolgst, haben Leute, welche die Totem letztes Jahr gekauft haben, viele Probleme mit ihren Gabeln.


----------



## Johnnybike (28. Mai 2008)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> Manitou zähle ich nicht auf. Meiner Meinung nach bauen die keine richtigen Federgabeln. )). Marzocchigabeln sind gegenüber Rock Shox nicht so wartungsintensiv. Wenn du das mtb-news.de Forum aufmerksam verfolgst, haben Leute, welche die Totem letztes Jahr gekauft haben, viele Probleme mit ihren Gabeln.




Meine Totem funktioniert seit einem Jahr einwandfrei, auch ohne Wartung.
Manitou hat sich stark gebessert und die Travis (ohne Antiwippzeug) ist eine Supergabel, wird allerdings für 2009 ersetzt.
Eine 66 ist im Vergleich zur Totem ein paar hundert Gramm schwerer, ohne steifer zu sein.

Johnny


----------



## 6evo6 (28. Mai 2008)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> Hi Tobias.
> Nein, zur Zeit gibt es keine 66er ETA Modelle. Wenn du dir eine 180mm Gabel ans Bike schrauben möchtest, hast du nicht die gr. Ausgabel wie z.Bsp. für Tourengabeln. Spontan fallen wir folgende Modelle mit 180mm ein:
> - Marzocchi 66er ATA / RC3 / RCV
> - Rock Shox Domain 318 mit U-Turn / U-Turn & IS / ohne U-Turn
> ...


bei den Totems war nur die 2Step Serie problematisch. Es wurde sogar umsonst durch Solo Air getauscht da es viel zu viele Probleme gab mit "Step. Aber nur bei den 2007 Modellen. Wie es mit den 08 Reihe aussieht weisst ncoh keiner...


----------



## MB-Locke (28. Mai 2008)

6evo6 schrieb:


> bei den Totems war nur die 2Step Serie problematisch. Es wurde sogar umsonst durch Solo Air getauscht da es viel zu viele Probleme gab mit "Step. Aber nur bei den 2007 Modellen. Wie es mit den 08 Reihe aussieht weisst ncoh keiner...



Sorry, dass ich mich hier nun auch einmische, auch wenn die Problematik mit der Totem hier bei den Whippi´s wirklich nix verloren hat.
Hier gibt es einen ellen langen Thread zu Problemen mit der Totem und diese Gabel hat mit nichten auch "nur" das Problem mit der Absenkung 2-Step.
Nicht dass ihr mich falsch versteht, so einen "Flop", wie hier RS gelandet hat, wünsch ich keinem Unternehmen und jeder, der eine funktionierende hat, dem gönne ich diese (Jonny, du bist wohl eher eine Ausnahme )!
Bin doch selbst noch auf der Suche nach einer Gabel in dieser Art...

So, nun aber btt...


----------



## raschaa (29. Mai 2008)

MB-Locke schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich mich hier nun auch einmische, auch wenn die Problematik mit der Totem hier bei den Whippi´s wirklich nix verloren hat.
> Hier gibt es einen ellen langen Thread zu Problemen mit der Totem und diese Gabel hat mit nichten auch "nur" das Problem mit der Absenkung 2-Step.
> Nicht dass ihr mich falsch versteht, so einen "Flop", wie hier RS gelandet hat, wünsch ich keinem Unternehmen und jeder, der eine funktionierende hat, dem gönne ich diese (Jonny, du bist wohl eher eine Ausnahme )!
> Bin doch selbst noch auf der Suche nach einer Gabel in dieser Art...
> ...



sorry, auch ich muß nochmal mein senf dazugeben: hatte 'ne 2-step wo das 2-step gefunzt hat, aber... innerhalb 9 monate zweimal knarzende kronen und 4 missioncontrol einheiten von denen keine! richtig funktioniert hat.... mein fazit: finger weg von der totem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (29. Mai 2008)

tja, all die Problem mit Lyrik, 2 step sind mir bekannt! Genau deshalb hab ich die Frage an Fusion gestellt, ob die ne tolle Empfehlung haben, die sitzen doch in der ersten Reihe und wissen vielleicht schon Dinge von denen wir hier noch träumen 
Mein Traum im Moment:
Whiplasch mit ner 180er Gabel, absenkbar auf 120mm, 2,7kg mit Stahlfedercharakteristik. ok träumen darf man ja 
Bikulus


----------



## gondelfahrer (29. Mai 2008)

Gab es 2007 schon annähernd:
Marzocchi 66 SL1 ATA
180mm, zwar "nur" auf 140mm absenkbar dafür aber nur 2.5kg und wenn man weiß wie man sie einstellt hat sie fast Stahlfedercharakteristik.
Aber auch von der Gabel gab es etliche die nicht richtig fkt. (sufu), wie es 2008 aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.
Ich habe sie aber nie getravelt, bin auch so überall hochgekommen.


----------



## snicker (22. Juli 2008)

HI
Habe versucht ne Roco in mein Whiplash einzubauen. Habe hier mal irgendwo gelesen das paar ihn im Whiplash drin haben sollen. Muss aber feststellen das er auf keinen falle passt. Er stößt beim einfedern mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter gegen die Innenseite des Sattelrohrs. 
Weiss jemand ob der Ausgleichsbehälter des Fox DHX kürzer ist ? oder ist nur mein Rahmen so das er nicht passt?


----------



## Bentech (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
Was hast du für Einstellungen auf die 66 SL1? Und für welche Gewicht? Ich bin immer noch nicht froh von meinen :-(
Grüsse


----------



## lucinuggi (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,  bin neu hier im Forum aber ich frage jetzt einfach mal plump:  Ich habe ein Whiplash mit einer Rock Shox Boxxer Ride und einem Fox DHX 3.0 Dämpfer. Ich bin mit dem Bike eigentlich sehr zufrieden, bis auf die Bremsen (Hayes).  Ich hätte allerdings gerne eine weichere Hinterradfederung, kann man da eventuell die Stahlfeder des Dämpfers durch eine längere ersetzen? Oder kann man dieses ''Problem'' nur mit einem neuen Dämpfer lösen? Gibt es sonst noch Möglichkeiten?  Ich fahre sehr radikale Singletrails, und ab und zu mal im DH Park.  Gruss Luc


----------



## raschaa (23. Juli 2008)

was verstehst du unter "weicher"? 
vielleicht hast du einfach ne zu harte feder? welche ist denn eingebaut, ich fahre bei 78kg ne 400er.


----------



## lucinuggi (23. Juli 2008)

raschaa schrieb:


> was verstehst du unter"weicher"
> vielleicht hast du einfach ne zu harte feder? welche ist denn eingebaut, ich fahre bei 78kg ne 400er.



 Hallo Danke für die schnelle Antwort  Die aktuelle Hinterraddämpfung ist mir zu Hart, das heisst, ich kann, so mein Gefühl, zu wenig Federweg ausnutzen.  Ich bin ca. 70 kg schwer. 400 ist wohl die Federstärke der Stahlfeder oder? Tut mir leid aber ich bin da noch nicht so erfahren.   Ich weiss nicht auswendig wieviele meine Feder hat, werde dies aber zuhause noch nachschauen und dann posten.  Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe!


----------



## raschaa (23. Juli 2008)

jo, steht irgendwo auf der feder drauf.... 400 sollte wohl für dich auch passen, 350 ist schon sehr weich, da riskierst du größere durchschläge und dementsprechend hohe belastung des rahmens...


----------



## lucinuggi (23. Juli 2008)

Ah okay, danke.  Noch ne andere Frage. Wieviel Rear Federweg hat eigentlich das Whiplash?  Gruss Luc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (23. Juli 2008)

bis 2007 185mm


----------



## lucinuggi (23. Juli 2008)

Okay, danke


----------



## EVO 1 (23. Juli 2008)

Hi snicker,

der Roco passt laut Bodo nicht in jeden Whip und Whip XT Rahmen. Und ja der Ausgleichsbehälter vom DHX baut kürzer,
da das Ventil nicht wie beim Roco mit Abgedeckt wird. Ich hoffe das Hilft dir weiter, bei meinem Whip  XT passt der Roco AIR WC jedenfalls.
Auch wenns sehr eng is, dafür musste ich halt meinen Dämpfer aber nach rechts versetzen.
Und das geht auch nur weil ich keinen Umwerfer fahre.

Gruß Oli


----------



## lucinuggi (23. Juli 2008)

Hallöchen,

ich habe nachgeschau, auf meiner Feder steht 450X2.80.

Was für eine Einheit hat dieses 450 eigentlich?  Newtonmeter?

Gruss
Luc


----------



## raschaa (23. Juli 2008)

das sind lbs/in (amerikanische pound pro zoll)
sprich wieviel lbs. benötigt werden um die feder um 1 inch (ca. 2.54cm) zu komprimieren

du solltest dir ne 400er besorgen:

http://bike-components.de/catalog/D%E4mpfer/Kleinteile/Swinger%20Metel+Stahlfeder+f%FCr+222%20230+mm

ist zwar von manitou passt auch auf dhx weil fox will 50,- für ne feder...


----------



## lucinuggi (23. Juli 2008)

raschaa schrieb:


> das sind lbs/in (amerikanische pound pro zoll)
> sprich wieviel lbs. benötigt werden um die feder um 1 inch (ca. 2.54cm) zu komprimieren
> 
> du solltest dir ne 400er besorgen:
> ...



Super vielen Dank!!!!
Bist du sicher das die passt? Ist denn die Qualität auch die selbe wie bei Fox??

Gruss
Luc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BananaJoe (23. Juli 2008)

Du kannst deinen Dämpfer auch zum Tuning senden. Die Tuner fragen dich nach deinen Wünschen und holen wirklich das maximum aus dem Dämpfer heraus. Kostet allerdings auch je nach Tuner und Tuningstufe etwas.
Suche mal im Forum nach Dämpfertuning, da findest du bei Interesse einige Anregungen. Nach ein paar Jahren ist eine Wartung eh zu empfehlen.
Aber die 400er Feder brauchst du definitiv. Das wird auch schon was bringen. Schau auch auf deinen Dämpferdruck.
Viele Grüße
Banana


----------



## lucinuggi (23. Juli 2008)

BananaJoe schrieb:


> Du kannst deinen Dämpfer auch zum Tuning senden. Die Tuner fragen dich nach deinen Wünschen und holen wirklich das maximum aus dem Dämpfer heraus. Kostet allerdings auch je nach Tuner und Tuningstufe etwas.
> Suche mal im Forum nach Dämpfertuning, da findest du bei Interesse einige Anregungen. Nach ein paar Jahren ist eine Wartung eh zu empfehlen.
> Aber die 400er Feder brauchst du definitiv. Das wird auch schon was bringen. Schau auch auf deinen Dämpferdruck.
> Viele Grüße
> Banana



Werd ich machen, danke!


----------



## saperlot (1. August 2008)

Da erlaube ich mir auch nach eurer Meinung zu fragen:


Hab ein Whiplash 2006 und brauch einen  Dämpfer (lieber Luft als Stahl).

Bin 100kg schwer - geht überhaupt ein Luftdämpfer (welchen würdet ihr empfehlen, oder welcher Stahlfederdämpfer - Federhärte ) - fahre eigentlich fast nur Enduro bzw. Alpentrails.

Thanx !!


----------



## hankpank (1. August 2008)

wiege naggisch 90kg und fahre ne 425er Feder. Da der Hinterbau recht Progressiv ist passt das ganz gut. 
Ich hatte auch mal nen Fox Float AVA drinne. Der ist aber undicht geworden bzw. ich musste den maximaldruck überschreiten. Der DHX air dürfte das aber aushalten.


----------



## justdark (20. August 2008)

hi kann mir wer helfen, ich hab ein 07 whiplash und möchte gerne wissen ob es möglich ist, eine gabel mit 160mm ein zubauen ohne das man die geometrie verändert am liebsten wäre mir eine fox gabel.

mfg just


----------



## hankpank (20. August 2008)

216er Dämpfer reinbauen und los gehts. das ganze sieht dann so aus und wird zur absoluten singletrail-rakete. 
Lenkwinkel 67° +/- 0,5°


----------



## smouki (21. August 2008)

hankpank: Kürzerer Dämpfer = tieferes Tretlager und flacherer Lenkwinkel, oder lieg ich falsch?


----------



## Schreiner (21. August 2008)

wenn vorher aber ne 160er gabel eingebaut hast..... ist nur noch das tretlager tiefer


----------



## smouki (21. August 2008)

...von wegen Einbauhöhe, stimmt.


----------



## hankpank (21. August 2008)

gönau, und das war bisher unproblematisch. 
wenn man linkage glauben kann liegt die Tretlagerhöhe bei 360mm.
Aber die Pedalen setzen auch nicht eher auf weil man ja weniger federweg hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wingover (21. August 2008)

Wie lange halten bei euch die Dämpferlager / Dämpferbuchsen?
Meine waren im Whiplash nach ca. 2000 Km hinüber.
Ich hab mir jetzt mal bessere gedreht und andere Lager dafür besorgt und hoffe auf eine
deutlich höhere Lebenserwartung.

Hat jemand von euch Interesse an solchen Teilen? (PN)

Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## aju (22. August 2008)

Die Gleitlagerbuchsen (DU-Bush) halten bei mir an der Wippe etwa 300 bis 500 km und 20000 bie 30000 hm bergab, bis sie leichtes Spiel bekommen. Auf der Schwingenseite ist die Lebensdauer etwa doppelt so hoch (kleinerer Drehwinkel). Die Alu-Buchsen verschleißen dagegen kaum, wenn man die DU-Bushs tauscht, sobald sie minimales Spiel zeigen.


----------



## Benilo (2. September 2008)

Hat jemand Interesse ein whiplash 06 in L gegen eins in s/m zu tauschen?
Ich bin 183 cm und würde gerne mal die kleiner größe versuchen. Zustan ist gefahren aber gut.


----------



## Erzengel.ch (4. September 2008)

lucinuggi schrieb:


> Super vielen Dank!!!!
> Bist du sicher das die passt? Ist denn die Qualität auch die selbe wie bei Fox??
> 
> Gruss
> Luc



Den Luftdruck im Piggyback auf ein Minimum reduzieren (ca. 6 Bar falls ich mich recht entsinne), das wirkt auch Wunder. Nach der Reduktion war mein Bike wie eine Sänfte...


----------



## saperlot (13. September 2008)

Habe ein Whiplash 06 mit Manitou Evolver abzugeben !!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/133126/cat/45


----------



## justdark (14. September 2008)

hi verkaufst du auch den dämpfer ohne bike ?


----------



## kletteraffe (30. September 2008)

Ola,

ein 05er Whiplash mit 43er Sitzrohr ist ein S/M oder?

Thx
Chris


----------



## raschaa (30. September 2008)

jepp!


----------



## Sir Galahad (8. Oktober 2008)

fusionSupport schrieb:


> Der Rahmen soll in Grösse M mit Dämpfer 3.580g wiegen.



Nachdem was die User hier an Gewichtsangaben für den Rahmen machen, sind das mit Dämpfer immer so um die 4.3+/- kg (habe aber nicht alles gelesen, habe nicht soviel Zeit ...). Würde bei Stahlfederdämpfer um die 3.5 o.D. ergeben.

Hier wird nun vom Support wie auch auf der Homepage von 3.5 kg MIT Dämpfer geredet. Würde 2.7 ohne ergeben - und das für einen voll parktauglichen Freerider mit 190 mm. Der Rahmen wäre damit viel leichter als die von den Usern gemessenen Vorgängerexemplare. 

Wäre super, kommt mir aber etwas spanisch vor ...

*Also lieber Fusion-Support, bitte nochmal nachdenken: sind die Angaben MIT oder OHNE Dämpfer?*

Wäre für mich kaufentscheidend über einen Betrag von >2000 EUR. Und sicher nicht nur für mich ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magg (9. Oktober 2008)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Nachdem was die User hier an Gewichtsangaben für den Rahmen machen, sind das mit Dämpfer immer so um die 4.3+/- kg (habe aber nicht alles gelesen, habe nicht soviel Zeit ...). Würde bei Stahlfederdämpfer um die 3.5 o.D. ergeben.
> 
> Hier wird nun vom Support wie auch auf der Homepage von 3.5 kg MIT Dämpfer geredet. Würde 2.7 ohne ergeben - und das für einen voll parktauglichen Freerider mit 190 mm. Der Rahmen wäre damit viel leichter als die von den Usern gemessenen Vorgängerexemplare.
> 
> ...



Hallo Sir,

also mein Whip 2006 mit DHX 5.0 und Fox Stahlfeder 450 lbs sonst nackt bis zum Lack  hatte exakt 4,2 kg. Ich hoffe deine Träume nicht zerstört zu haben. 

Gruß magg


----------



## pisskopp (9. Oktober 2008)

kack doch nicht rum, bei nem freerider, wegen dem Gewicht


----------



## magg (9. Oktober 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> kack doch nicht rum, bei nem freerider, wegen dem Gewicht


Kann das schon verstehen, zu den besten Trails muss man meistens Kurbeln. Und da ist sehr wohl ein Unterschied, ob der Bock 16kg oder 18kg hat.


----------



## pisskopp (9. Oktober 2008)

klar.... Bei Der Rotationsmasse kann man diskutieren, aber...Sauft Kein Bier mehr und esst kein Fett mehr...


----------



## magg (9. Oktober 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> klar.... Bei Der Rotationsmasse kann man diskutieren, aber...Sauft Kein Bier mehr und esst kein Fett mehr...



Hab schon 58kg und das Whip ca. 16,5kg. Potenzial gut ausgeschöpft! 
Trotzdem Prost!


----------



## Sir Galahad (9. Oktober 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> klar.... Bei Der Rotationsmasse kann man diskutieren, aber...Sauft Kein Bier mehr und esst kein Fett mehr...



Offenbar haben wir verschiedene Vorstellungen von Freeride. Bei mir ist es eben nicht nur das Gondelnlassen im Park sondern auch alpines Freeriding, wo nach der Gondel (oder auch ohne) noch ein paar hm warten. Wenn ich lange Steigungen mit 15% hochfahre spielt bei der dort auftretenden "Beschleunigung" die Rotationsmasse keine große Rolle, wohl aber das Gesamtgewicht.

Übrigens auch im Park beim Beschleunigen, Springen etc. ist ein insgesamt leichtes Bike spaßiger.

Aber es möge ein jeder nach seiner Fassung glücklich werden

Wenn jemand noch Input zum Rahmen-Gewicht des aktuellen Whip mit Angabe MIT oder OHNE Dämpfer hat, wäre ich dankbarer als über rülpsige Belehrungen, was mir wichtig zu sein hat.

Der Sir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joachim1980 (9. Oktober 2008)

Urfreeriding => selber hochtreten und die besten Trails rocken. Ein Trail welcher den Schwierigkeitsgrad S3 aufwärts aufweist, lässt sich mit einem leichten Bike besser bewältigen, da sich entsprechende Techniken einfacher anwenden lassen. Beispielsweise das Hinterrad versetzen. Mit meinem BigHit zum Bikepark rocken fällt es mir schwer, das Hinterrad zu versetzen. Der Bock wiegt auch so um die 22kg. Mit meinem Fusionbike geht es da schon einfacher. 

Es kommt darauf an, was man mit einem Freerider machen will. Wer hochtreten will, da macht es Sinn ein bisschen auf das Gewicht zu schauen. Bei nur Park lohnt es sich hingegen nicht. Jedoch kann man mit einem leichten Bike auf naturbelassenen Strecken viel besser spielen als mit einem schweren.


----------



## justdark (9. Oktober 2008)

hallo hat von euch wer ne xt kurbel in seinem whiplash?
bin am überlegen mir eine rein zu machen.

mfg justdark


----------



## magg (9. Oktober 2008)

justdark schrieb:


> hallo hat von euch wer ne xt kurbel in seinem whiplash?
> bin am überlegen mir eine rein zu machen.
> 
> mfg justdark



Jo.


----------



## pisskopp (9. Oktober 2008)

uiii Sir, bist aber ein ganz harter... ein 22 Kilo bike, so zum 5m Gaps dropen, ist klar.
Mein Freak wiegt 17 Kilos und komme prima damit zurecht, aber bin warscheinlich auch nicht so ein harter.. PS: Mein Hausberg hat gute 1000hm, und das ohne Gondel..
Evtl, sollte ich es leichter machen, damit ich beim Whippen noch extremer ziehen kann..


----------



## Sir Galahad (9. Oktober 2008)

pisskopp schrieb:


> uiii Sir, bist aber ein ganz harter... ein 22 Kilo bike, so zum 5m Gaps dropen, ist klar.





pisskopp schrieb:


> Sauft Kein Bier mehr und esst kein Fett mehr...



@pisskopp: Das mit dem Saufen solltest Du wirklich mal einschränken. Dann verwechselst Du auch keine User mehr (der Post mit dem 22 kg Bike ist von Joachim1980 und nicht von mir).

Wenn Du hier besoffen rumprollen willst, geh besser ins KTWR.

Der Sir


----------



## pisskopp (10. Oktober 2008)

Abschliessend, das Sir war nicht auf deinen Nick bezogen, sonder allgemein, egal.
Ich trinke kein Alc. Rumprollen? Ah sorry Ich gehe jetzt ins leichtbauforum ,  oder worum gings??
Badehose kaputt


----------



## Joachim1980 (10. Oktober 2008)

Aus eigener Erfahrung:
Shimano XT Kurbel am Whiplash funktioniert super. Probleme gibt es bei der Steifigkeit, wenn man dann mit dem Bashguard aufsitzt. Habe mir so meine Pedalachse leicht verbogen. Dachte zuerst mein li. Pedal hat es erwischt. Nachdem ich die Kurbel ausgebaut und ich sie mir genauer angesehen hatte, sah ich einen leichten Schlag auf der Achse. Muss dazu sagen, dass ich mit voller Wucht aufgessen bin.


----------



## BananaJoe (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute.
Vielleicht, oder bestimmt, könnt ihr mir helfen.
Welche Dämpferbuchsen brauche ich im Whiplash für den Fox DHX3 für beide Augen?
Wollt mir spontan welche ordern und bin auf eine Flut von Größen gestoßen.
Mein neues Rad läuft wie verrückt. Ich bin glücklich.
Dafür mußte der Dämpfer jetzt mal gewartet werden...
Greetz
Bananajoe Extreme


----------



## wingover (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo BananaJoe,

ich habe an meinem Whiplash an der Schwinge 22,1 mm Breite und an der Wippe 25,4 mm Breite. Beide mit 8 mm Bohrung.

Was das EX hat ????

Lässt sich aber ganz einfach messen, du benötigst nur die Breite der Einbaustellen im Rahmen. Die Schrauben werden M8 sein.
Und FOX hat immer die 1/2" DP4 Gleitlager.

Wenn du die gleichen Abmessungen wie oben hast, kannst du welche von mir bekommen.

Deutlich verbessert (leichtgängiger, haltbarer, geringere Folgekosten, leichter, günstiger und bessere Optik)

Bei Interesse bitte email o. PN

Viele Grüße
wingover


----------



## BananaJoe (9. November 2008)

Die Lager und Buchsen von Wingover sind top. Nur zu empfehlen.
Auch der Service ist super. Er antwortet auf alle Fragen und versendet blitzschnell. Danke. Guter Service muß mit Werbung belohnt werden!

Gruß
Bananajoe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## golf1maker (9. November 2008)

Moin,
ich hab ein Whiplash sehr günstig bekommen. Könnt ihr mir sagen woran ich das Baujahr erkennen kann? Ich finde da keinen Hinweiß am Rahmen.


----------



## magg (10. November 2008)

golf1maker schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hab ein Whiplash sehr günstig bekommen. Könnt ihr mir sagen woran ich das Baujahr erkennen kann? Ich finde da keinen Hinweiß am Rahmen.



Grüß Dich,
unten an der Tretlageraufnahme findest du die Rahmennummer. Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr ob das BJ. hier kodiert ist, sonst Mail an Fusion.

Gruß magg


----------



## luvodh (15. November 2008)

kann mann den Whiplash EX hinterbau an das normale whiplash bauen ?


----------



## raschaa (15. November 2008)

meines wissens nein


----------



## luvodh (15. November 2008)

schade war nur sohne idee


----------



## Bademaista (18. November 2008)

hallo zusammen,

bin 184cm gross, und weiss nicht so recht ob ich das Whiplash in S/M oder L/XL kaufen sollte. Gabel vorne ist ne Totem Solo Air (falls das Einfluss haben sollte)

Einsatzgebiet:
Eher tourenlastig, wollte einen Enduro-Freerider, da ich auch auf Enduro Touren eher grossen Material Verschleiss habe.

Für Bikepark und Downhill habe ich ein anderes Bike (bzw. es sollte dann im Februar kommen)


----------



## luvodh (18. November 2008)

L/XL
ist dann wohl besser


----------



## raschaa (18. November 2008)

Bademaista schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin 184cm gross, und weiss nicht so recht ob ich das Whiplash in S/M oder L/XL kaufen sollte. Gabel vorne ist ne Totem Solo Air (falls das Einfluss haben sollte)
> 
> ...



für den von dir beschriebenen einsatzzweck auf jeden L (ab dem jetzt verfügbaren modell wird das whip in drei grössen gebaut s/m/l)


----------



## Bademaista (18. November 2008)

hey vielen dank für die schnellen antworten.

da es ein garantiefall ist kann ich die grösse wählen, fusion ist recht kulant hab ich bemerkt , daher werd ich nun wohl ein L/XL nehmen.

Mal schauen ob ichs unter 16kg bringe, der Bericht in der Freeride erstaunte mich ziemlich..hätte nicht erwartet, dass <16kg möglich wären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (18. November 2008)

für einen "enduro" whip sind 16kg +/- sicher machbar, aber für ein freeride taugliches werdens wohl eher 17+


----------



## smouki (18. November 2008)

Die Laufräder bringen im Berichts-Bike gerne schon ein halbes Kilo Gewichtsvorteil.

... ich habe eher nicht erwartet, dass soviele Euros möglich wären ;-)
Eine weitere Gewichtreduktion dürfte noch progressiver ausfallen: Pannenanfälligkeit und Kosten steigen zunehmend.

Ich würde mich stark auf die Optimierung der Sitz-Lenkposition konzentrieren. Wenn du hier eine gute Kraftübertragung für den Uphill realisieren kannst ist viel Endurotauglichkeit gewonnen.


----------



## TheRacer (18. November 2008)

16Kg rum sollten schon möglich sein.

Mein Whip wiegt ca. 17.3 - 17.5KG.


----------



## Bademaista (18. November 2008)

hmm was warens für Laufräder?

Die neuen DT FR600 Felgen wiegen nicht all zu viel, zusammen mit den 220er Naben (und viel zu teuren Speichen) kam ein Kollege auf 1850gr, was dann doch schon 500g leichter ist als mein Laufradsatz (alte, schwere Bontrager, welche dafür beinahe unzerstörbar sind)

Ja, Position wird wohl sowieso ein riesen Thema sein..Für enduro eher einen längeren Vorbau, oder?


----------



## smouki (18. November 2008)

Es sind die DT 1750er verbaut â im Test.
Vorbau wÃ¼rde ich so wÃ¤hlen, dass es zum Rocken passt!
Sattel/StÃ¼tze evtl SGD-IBeam (erlaubt einfaches Vor-und ZurÃ¼ckverschieben)?

Die Totem ist aber nicht gerade ein Enduro-Spezialist...


----------



## hankpank (18. November 2008)

mein whip wiegt so aufgebaut 16,4kg. Mit Endurolaufrädern/bereifung würde man die 15,5kg locker schaffen. Viel Gewicht kann man bei kurbel, dämpfer pedalen und sattelkombi sparen. Leichte Laufräder sind immer n fauler Kompromiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (18. November 2008)

hankpank schrieb:


> mein whip wiegt so aufgebaut 16,4kg. Mit Endurolaufrädern/bereifung würde man die 15,5kg locker schaffen. Viel Gewicht kann man bei kurbel, dämpfer pedalen und sattelkombi sparen. Leichte Laufräder sind immer n fauler Kompromiss.



titan feder?
der sattel ist aber für längere enduro ausritte wohl eher bisserl ungeeignet...


----------



## hankpank (18. November 2008)

jo die feder hab ich bei ebayUSA "maicorider" fÃ¼r 100â¬ incl. steuer geschossen. 
Ich halte den Sattel schon so 4-5std aus. Aber ist halt Geschmackssache ob hart oder weich.


----------



## Whiplash 87 (19. November 2008)

Also 16,4 Kilo hat ohne Witz mein Terminator gewogen. Ich bin es so auch in mehreren Renne gefahren. Allerdings leidet bei nem Luftdämpfer die Performance sehr. Ich habe mich aber jetzt von Fusion verabschiedet nach dem ich 4 Whiplash#s hatte und nun das 2-te Terminator aufgegeben hat geb ich's auf. (Alles innerhalb 2,5 Jahre)

Die Performance und die Fahreigenschaften sind einfach nur Hammer. Ich brauche aber auch was, was hält. Der Service war meist Okay aber das ich auf die letzt Schwinge vom Terminator 3 Monate warten musste geht einfach nicht. 

Wenn es interessiert bin jetzt auf das Bike von den Athertons umgestiegen und ma schauen ob es die Franzosen besser machen.

Mfg.

B.Simon

Team Amok Racing


----------



## Bademaista (19. November 2008)

16.4 für ein terminator ist schon edel..

mit der partlist die du in deinem profil hast?


----------



## Whiplash 87 (19. November 2008)

ne hatte nen dhx 5 air drinne, 2,35 iger Dh Reifen von maxxis und Schwalbe Av 14 Schläuche.

Mfg.

B.Simon


----------



## wildpowderduck (26. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen, kann mir jemand sagen ob in den L Rahmen ein Marzocchi TST R 2007 Dämpfer (222 mm Einbaulänge) reinpasst? hab mal irgendwo hier gelesen dass er irgendwo schleifen würde. Ist das richtig oder nicht?


----------



## snicker (28. November 2008)

Hi, gibt es den Whiplash EX auch in L kann mich erinnern ihn einmal gesehen zu haben aber auf der Fusion Seite gibts ihn nur in s/m ?


----------



## hankpank (28. November 2008)

soweit ich weiß nur das Terminator. Beim whiplash ex würd ich aber selbst mit meinen 1,97 keinen L Rahmen fahren wollen. wird für n Freerider ganz schön lang dann.


----------



## raschaa (4. Dezember 2008)

selber post wie im "zeigt her eure Fusions" thread...

das 08er whip mit der rahmennr. 15 

So, hier ein pic an der waage (4,37kg mit dhx3) und ein paar detail fotos vom hinterbau



 

 

 

 

nochmal hinterbau, hauptrahmen und komplett



 

 



als info kann ich schon sagen, daß die kefü, in meinem fall e13-DRS, an die kettenstreben schlägt da die schwinge jetzt assymetrisch ist und die rechte kettenstrebe deutlich tiefer liegt. auch musste ich vorne am unterrohr von der kefü was abfeilen da das rohr nun dicker ist und die alu grundplatte sonst dort anschlägt. auch ist das sattelrohr jetzt für stützen mit dem maß 30,9 anstatt 30,0.

der hinterbau und die bekannte "schwachstelle" sehen deutlich besser aus, sinnvolle verstärkung an einigen stellen. sieht alles deutlich "wertiger" aus als vorher.


----------



## gondelfahrer (4. Dezember 2008)

snicker schrieb:


> Hi, gibt es den Whiplash EX auch in L kann mich erinnern ihn einmal gesehen zu haben aber auf der Fusion Seite gibts ihn nur in s/m ?



Ja, seit 2008 gibt es das WhipEx in S/M und L/XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bademaista (6. Dezember 2008)

soo..hab da noch ne andere frage..
da ein e-type umwerfer dran ist, und kein iscg, ists grundsätzlich nicht möglich die shiftguide zu montieren, oder?

trotzdem liest man beim fusion-lieferumfang dass die beides drauf bekommen haben, wie ist das möglich?

ausserdem noch was zu den lagern am hinterbau, sind das spezielle oder alles industrielager?bzw. muss ich die bei fusion bestellen?


----------



## raschaa (6. Dezember 2008)

shiftguide geht meines wissens mit modifikationen...

lager am besten bei fusion bestellen, alle infos hier


----------



## rfgs (11. Januar 2009)

grüß euch leute !
verkaufe mein lang gepflegtes und gehegtes Whiplash als komplettrad.
bei interesse

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/163792/cat/42

grüße

roland


----------



## spaceschleim (17. März 2009)

moin jungs!

mal grad ne frage... ich und n kumpel (skeletor23, der hatt jezz aber immer andere logins, die er benutzt (iss halt ne pfeife) ) wollten grad mal schoene neue laufraeder bestellen....

kriegt man in den whiplash rahmen 12mm "steckachse" rein, oder muessen wir uns mit 10 mm zufrieden geben?

also es geht um normale whiplashs, keine ex. er hat en 07er und ich n 08er...


----------



## Johnnybike (17. März 2009)

spaceschleim schrieb:


> moin jungs!
> 
> mal grad ne frage... ich und n kumpel (skeletor23, der hatt jezz aber immer andere logins, die er benutzt (iss halt ne pfeife) ) wollten grad mal schoene neue laufraeder bestellen....
> 
> ...



Normale 135x10mm Ausfallenden.

Johnny


----------



## spaceschleim (17. März 2009)

ui...cool..... auch wenn fusion assi langsam iss..... hier bekommt man noch fix geholfen.......danke johnny!


----------



## Skeletor23 (20. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

bräuchte noch ne neue Sattelstütze für mein 2007er Whiplash,
könnt ihr mir was empfehlen?
Irgend wie findet man nicht viele 30,0er.


----------



## wingover (20. März 2009)

Ich bin mit meiner Thomson Elite (bei mir die gerade Variante) sehr zufrieden.
Leicht, robust und eine haltbare Eloxalschicht.


----------



## Johnnybike (20. März 2009)

Bin auch bei der geraden Elite gelandet. Auf ca 37cm gekürzt. Einziger Nachteil: Keine gute Markierung, muss nach Gefühl verstellt werden.

Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRacer (20. März 2009)

Wie siehts da eigentlich aus ?!
Gibts das I- Beam Zeug in den richtigen Maßen ?!


----------



## raschaa (21. März 2009)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Wie siehts da eigentlich aus ?!
> Gibts das I- Beam Zeug in den richtigen Maßen ?!



jo, meines wissens schon...


----------



## TheRacer (23. März 2009)

Hat einer von euch vielleicht eine Seite wo man sämtliche Maße und Winkel für das Whiplash 06 findet ?
Fusion hat auf der HP ja kein Archiv für solche Sachen


----------



## snicker (9. April 2009)

Hi,

kann mir einer sagen was eine Kettenstrebe für ne whiplash kostet meine ist gerissen und warte jetzt schon 3 Wochen auf ne Antwort von Fusion  Wollte mir ende das Jahres ne neues whiplash holen und jetzt nicht mehr so viel Geld in den alten stecken aber bei dem Service.


----------



## spaceschleim (9. April 2009)

hmmmm.. also der ganze hinterbau war glaub ich so 150 vor einiger zeit.... oder 180...... nur der untere teil knapp 100, wenn ich mich nicht täusche........ klingt verdächtig günstig, oder?


kleiner tipp: ruf einfach mal an bei denen......


----------



## snicker (9. April 2009)

@spaceschleim

Hi danke für die schnelle Antwort, angerufen habe ich schon paar mal aber werde immer vertröstet (Zuständiger nicht da oder so ...). 150 für ne kompletten Hinterbau das wäre echt mal ne netter Preis aber irgendwie kann ich mir das bei den Rahmenpreisen nicht vorstellen. Aber schön wärs, hoffe dass die mir etwas entgegenkommen beim Preis da es genau entlang der Schweißnaht gerissen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaceschleim (9. April 2009)

snicker schrieb:


> @spaceschleim
> 
> Hi danke für die schnelle Antwort, angerufen habe ich schon paar mal aber werde immer vertröstet (Zuständiger nicht da oder so ...). 150 für ne kompletten Hinterbau das wäre echt mal ne netter Preis aber irgendwie kann ich mir das bei den Rahmenpreisen nicht vorstellen. Aber schön wärs, hoffe dass die mir etwas entgegenkommen beim Preis da es genau entlang der Schweißnaht gerissen ist.




am besten morgens anrufen..... frag nachm günther..der war immer der whiplash-zustaendige..... hab die durchwahl noch im handy..... schick ich dir.... -> pm.... sach dann bitte ma hier bescheid was du zahlen musstest....


----------



## Freizeit-biker (10. April 2009)

@snicker: Wende dich mal vertrauenvoll an den Andy von *Andys Bikes and Parts*


> Da wird Ihnen geholfen.


----------



## magg (16. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab schon überall gesucht nach dem Maß der Dämpferbuchsen/Alu Spacer für das Whip. Gemessen habe ich 25,2 und 21,7. Erhältlich sind aber 8x25.40 und 8x21.84. Ich schließe da mal auf Messtolleranzen meinerseits bzw. hab ich nur mal im eingebauten Zustand reingemessen. Was habt ihr ermittelt bzw. verbaut. Danke für die Info.

magg


----------



## spaceschleim (16. April 2009)

wizzig =)

genaudas wollte ich auch fragen.... und zwar fuers 2008er whip....

wollte grad nen vivid bestellen und hab verpeilts zuhause zu messen....

grüße!



grad mit andy von anbipa telefoniert: "22,2 und 24,4" aber ohne gewähr... vorher mit fusion: "morgen => günther fragen" ......

nur wenn du was mit 25 gemessen hast...... wart ich uU noch.....


----------



## raschaa (16. April 2009)

spaceschleim schrieb:


> wizzig =)
> 
> genaudas wollte ich auch fragen.... und zwar fuers 2008er whip....
> 
> ...



und warum nimmst du nicht die die du jetzt hast?


----------



## magg (16. April 2009)

raschaa schrieb:


> und warum nimmst du nicht die die du jetzt hast?



Weil sie verschlissen sind?


----------



## wingover (16. April 2009)

25,4 mm und 22,2 mm ist richtig.
Ich stelle solche Buchsen her. (siehe #702)
Bei Interesse bitte PN.

LG
Stephan


----------



## spaceschleim (17. April 2009)

jupp 25,4 und 22,2.... stimmt. danke....


----------



## magg (17. April 2009)

So, ich hab jetzt den Dämpfer ausgebaut, um ordentlich messen zu können. Bei mir sind es jetzt 25,30 und 21,85. Wird also bei mir auf die Standarddinger 8x25.40 und 8x21.84 hinauslaufen. Ich kann jetzt nur für das Whip 2006 sprechen.
Gruß magg


----------



## Riding-Rick (18. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich brauche mal wieder ein paar Tipps zur Federhärte.
Ich fahre ein 2007er Whiplash Extreme mit Fox DHX 5.0. Einsatzbereich ist hauptsächlich Bikepark ohne große Drops. Mein Gewicht dürfte inkl. Ausrüstung so bei knappen 90 kg liegen. Zur Zeit fahre ich eine 500 x 2.80 Feder. Welche Feder fahrt ihr, welche ist zu empfehlen? Meine kommt mir ziemlich straff vor.

Greetz
Rick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRacer (18. April 2009)

Ich fahr zwar ein normales Whipi aber vielleicht hift es dir ja trotzdem weiter.
Fahre einen DHX 3.0 mit einer 450 Feder. Ich bin der Meinung das das perfekt passt.
Wiege gerade 89.5KG.
Bin die 450 Feder aber auch schon vor Weihnachten gefahren als ich noch 98KG gewogen habe.


----------



## raschaa (18. April 2009)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Ich fahr zwar ein normales Whipi aber vielleicht hift es dir ja trotzdem weiter.
> Fahre einen DHX 3.0 mit einer 450 Feder. Ich bin der Meinung das das perfekt passt.
> Wiege gerade 89.5KG.
> Bin die 450 Feder aber auch schon vor Weihnachten gefahren als ich noch 98KG gewogen habe.



jo, das klingt vernünftig.. bin mit ca. 78kg 400er in meinem 07er whip gefahren, jetzt hab ich nen 09er mit vivid und fahre 350er


----------



## hankpank (19. April 2009)

wiege 97kg naggisch. die 450er im moment is perfekt. finde die fusionhinterbauten kommen sehr gut mit ner weichen feder klar, da sie auf dem letzten drittel schön progressiv sind.
Hatte kaum Durchschläge bis jetzt. Mit 550er hatte es sich nie so richtig festgesaugt. probier mal 400 oder 425. 

PS: Bei ebay verkauft " maicorider " aus usa günstige titanfedern von progressive suspension. einfach mal nach Ti spring suchen. habe vor 2 jahren 100euro mit allem bezahlt.


----------



## snicker (22. April 2009)

Hi,

habe jetzt mal wieder wegen meinem gerissenen Hinterbau mit Fusion telefoniert, laut deren Aussage sind zurzeit keine Hinterbauten für das Whiplash da. Wann welche kommen, konnten die mir auch nicht sagen, nur das sie sich melden werden. Eigentlich habe ich immer gedacht das der Vorteil an einem Deutschen Rahmen der Support ist, aber das scheint ja nicht so zu sein, zumindest bei Fusion nicht. 

Werde mich dann wieder melden wenn ich ihn endlich bekommen habe. Dann bin ich auch mal auf den Preis gespannt, bzw. wie kulant sich Fusion bei so langen Wartezeiten zeigt.


----------



## pisskopp (22. April 2009)

da hat fusion wohl wieder die rechnung nicht bezahlt...


----------



## Exili (29. April 2009)

Hallo

kann mir jemand die genaue länge der kleinen Strebe zwischen den Umlenkhebeln sagen. Habe meine nicht mehr will mir jetzt eine neue zuschneiden, nur brauch ich die Maße.


----------



## raschaa (30. April 2009)

Exili schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> kann mir jemand die genaue länge der kleinen Strebe zwischen den Umlenkhebeln sagen. Habe meine nicht mehr will mir jetzt eine neue zuschneiden, nur brauch ich die Maße.



wie wärs mit messen? ansonsten wäre das baujahr nicht uninteressant, wer weiß ob es über alle gleich ist...


----------



## Prell-Bock (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fahre, jedenfalls bis vor kurzem ein Whiplash. Habe einen Rahmenbruch an meinem Sportgerät feststellen müssen. 
Nun hatte ich vor gut zwei Wochen den Rahmen zu mein Händler des vertrausens gebracht, damit er den Rahmentausch organisieren kann. Dieser teilte mir nun gestern mit, dass er zum einen eine Ewigkeit gebraucht hat um den richtigen Ansprechpartner für diesen Fall zu erreichen. Und nun der Hammer, Fusion- Bikes teilte Ihm angeblich mit, dass es erst zum Juni oder Juli einen Austauschrahmen dafür gibt!!!!  

Was soll ich denn als Fusion- Kunde davon halten?
Das kann doch so nicht laufen, nun habe ich in zwei Wochen ein Parkbesuch mit vielen Leuten und komme da als Fußgänger an.
Weiß jemand ob Fusion mir für diese LANGE Wartezeit ein Bike stellen kann/ muß? Da ich ja nun wieder Kohle für ein Leihbike raushauen müsste und ich für den Bruch des Bikes nichts kann. Eventuell kann mir ja auch jemand von Fusion weiterhelfen. Ich bin da schon ein wenig enttäuscht. Das kann doch auch nicht im Sinne von Fusion- Bikes sein! 
Bilder stelle ich später rein.

Gruß der Whiplash- Bender


----------



## Skeletor23 (10. Mai 2009)

Prell-Bock schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich fahre, jedenfalls bis vor kurzem ein Whiplash. Habe einen Rahmenbruch an meinem Sportgerät feststellen müssen.
> Nun hatte ich vor gut zwei Wochen den Rahmen zu mein Händler des vertrausens gebracht, damit er den Rahmentausch organisieren kann. Dieser teilte mir nun gestern mit, dass er zum einen eine Ewigkeit gebraucht hat um den richtigen Ansprechpartner für diesen Fall zu erreichen. Und nun der Hammer, Fusion- Bikes teilte Ihm angeblich mit, dass es erst zum Juni oder Juli einen Austauschrahmen dafür gibt!!!!
> 
> ...



Also das hier jemand von Fusion antwortet kannst du schon mal haken.
Auf emails bekommst du ebenfalls keine Antwort.
Wenn dann musst du schon da anrufen.

Die lange Wartezeit ist aber wohl leider normal mittlerweile, sei froh wenn du's überhaubt im Juli hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smouki (11. Mai 2009)

Ich befürchte, dass das mittlerweile im Sinne von Fusion-Bikes ist.


----------



## raschaa (11. Mai 2009)

etwa so?





kauf dir schonmal ne klinik packung valium, du wirst sie brauchen...

[ironie]es kann ja nur im sinne von fusion-bikes sein, welcher bike hersteller würde unter normalen umständen zulassen, dass sein kunden-service so miserabel ist?[/ironie]


----------



## Prell-Bock (11. Mai 2009)

raschaa schrieb:


> etwa so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo genau so! Nur bei mir sind auf beiden Seiten Risse vorhanden. 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/351986
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/351988


Wie lange hast Du wegen ein Austauschrahmen warten müssen?
Ich glaub mir wird nu klar, warum es keine Rahmen mehr gibt!


----------



## spaceschleim (11. Mai 2009)

ich würd einfach damit fahren....... solang du auf den pedalen bleibst..... ich hatt auch in der gegend nen riss, bin damit 1 jahr lang gefahrn....... wurde nicht groesser......

und solang du das neue nicht hast.... oder isses schon eingeschickt?


edith: war bei mir aber auch in der schweissnaht bzw ging nach hinten in das blech......


----------



## Prell-Bock (11. Mai 2009)

spaceschleim schrieb:


> ich würd einfach damit fahren....... solang du auf den pedalen bleibst..... ich hatt auch in der gegend nen riss, bin damit 1 jahr lang gefahrn....... wurde nicht groesser......
> 
> und solang du das neue nicht hast.... oder isses schon eingeschickt?
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ja nu nicht wie Du fährst aber die Chance im Lotto zu gewinnen wäre glaub ich um ein vielfaches höher, als dass der Rahmen nicht bald auseinander brechen würde.
Ich fahr nun nicht nur unbedingt nur "im Grünen" umher. Wenn ich auf Tour bin, dann spring ich schon mal hier und herunter. Was man halt so mit einem Freerider machen kann. Und was dieser eigentlich dann auch aushalten sollte. Den Rahmen habe ich schon verschickt, da ich an eine schnelle Regulierung geglaubt hatte. 

Wenn Du mit einem gebrochenen Rahmen fährst bist Du schon etwas freaky. Du spielst ernsthaft mit Deiner Gesundheit und zweitens mit der Garantie. Könnte ja sein, dass bei einer totalen Zerlegung deines Gefährtes keine Garantie mehr gewährt würde. Aber Gut, ich will nun kein Lehrer.


----------



## spaceschleim (12. Mai 2009)

Prell-Bock schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nu nicht wie Du fährst aber die Chance im Lotto zu gewinnen wäre glaub ich um ein vielfaches höher, als dass der Rahmen nicht bald auseinander brechen würde.
> Ich fahr nun nicht nur unbedingt nur "im Grünen" umher. Wenn ich auf Tour bin, dann spring ich schon mal hier und herunter. Was man halt so mit einem Freerider machen kann. Und was dieser eigentlich dann auch aushalten sollte. Den Rahmen habe ich schon verschickt, da ich an eine schnelle Regulierung geglaubt hatte.
> 
> Wenn Du mit einem gebrochenen Rahmen fährst bist Du schon etwas freaky. Du spielst ernsthaft mit Deiner Gesundheit und zweitens mit der Garantie. Könnte ja sein, dass bei einer totalen Zerlegung deines Gefährtes keine Garantie mehr gewährt würde. Aber Gut, ich will nun kein Lehrer.




naja.... war halt  an der schweissnaht.... und hab immer geschaut... wurde halt nicht groesser..... und da ich nich soweit von ffm wegwohn (so knapp 2h)  binnich halt persoenlich vorbeigefahren, um denen das zu zeigen und habs wieder mitgenommen..

und da ich immernur vertroestet wurde, bin ich halt ne weile damit gefahren... (habs bemerkt oktober 07.... war dann im feb. 08 da (wollt so nen 08er rahmen...), da hiess es, dauert bis ende maerz, dann april, mai, "ende juni hastes auf jeden fall", dann war pds angesagt (der riss wurd und wurd nich groesser), kurz drauf wurds mir geklaut..... ende dezember bekam ich dann nen 08er rahmen.....


aber drueck dir die daumen, dasses bei dir schnell geht!

gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (12. Mai 2009)

hab mein rahmen im juli 08 reklamiert und anfang november 08 bekommen.... der neue rahmen ist aber viiiieeeel geiler. pics in meinem album...

dennoch wird mein nächster rahmen vom kalle sein, hab die checkerei mit fusion und deren "kundenfreundlichkeit" satt...

auch von mir alles gute das es schnell geht


----------



## Skeletor23 (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen....
hatte heute eine etwas längere Ausfahrt mit bisschen springen und danach noch ne Tour.
Gegen Ende der Tour hatte ich auf einmal ein knarzen irgendwo im Hinterbau.
Und zwar genau ganz am Ende wenn der Dämpfer wieder in die Ursprungsposition zurückfedert.

Dachte zuerst es kommt vom Dämpfer, aber als ich den ausgebaut hab hab ich gemerkt es kommt aus dem Hauptlager.
Da ich heut abend keine Zeit hab das ganze Ding zu zerlegen hab ich einfach mal etwas Brunox von aussen ins Hauptlager gesprüht...das hat geholfen aber vermutlich nicht zu lange. Was denkt ihr, Lager im Arsch? oder muss es einfach nur vernünftig gefettet werden?

Mein Problem ist das ich noch nie am Hauptlager war...gibt es vielleicht irgendwo eine Anleitung wie ich das Hauptlager rankomme!?
Kann ich das am Ende irgendwie auseinanderziehen wenn ich alles andere (Kurbel und Umwerfer usw.) entfernt hab und die Schrauben gelöst hab??

Danke im Voraus, Gruß Daniel


----------



## hankpank (22. Mai 2009)

jou. sieht nach riss aus. fahre schon anderthalb jahre mit so einem teil rum. hat auch morzine, les gets ect. überstanden. Mittlerweile ist auch der lack rundrum abgeplatzt, aber am alu is nix schlimmes zu erkennen. wenn du garantie hast ruf an, lieber nich gleich einschicken. ansonsten würd ichs weiterfahrn


----------



## Skeletor23 (22. Mai 2009)

jo...ich werd wohl morgen mal da anrufen...Garantie hab ich noch bis September.

wenn die mir sagen das ich den Rahmen ausgetauscht bekomme würde ich wohl auch einfach weiterfahren bis ich den neuen Rahmen bekomme...und den Riss im Auge behalten.

brauch mein Rad in 5 Wochen für den PDS Urlaub...sonst kotz ich... aber so schnell geht das ja auf keinen Fall


----------



## raschaa (22. Mai 2009)

in 5 wochen hast du mit ziemlicher sicherheit keinen neuen rahmen. die wollen auch den alten haben bevor sie dir einen neuen zukommen lassen (so wars jedenfalls bei mir). jetzt schon über dein händler reklamieren und vllt. nach dem urlaub wegschicken.

hab bei mir mal mit schleifpapier den lack runter geholt um zu gucken... siehe mein post auf dieser seite weiter oben, da ist ein pic..

viel glück


----------



## Diaz (22. Mai 2009)

hi,
nur nicht einschicken solange du keinen ersatz hast. alle mängel immer schriftlich bei deinem händler anmelden. mir sind 2 2008 rahmen an der stelle gerissen. ich würd gleich einen rechtsanwalt einschalten wenn ich ehrlich bin dann dauerts vielleicht nur ein paar monate...
der 2009 rahmen ist um einiges sauberer geschweisst und durchdachter konstruiert aber zum fahren war mir persönlich das 2008 lieber.
ist mein 2tes fusion und wohl auch mein letztes obwohls so eine geile karre ist.
gibts eigentlich schon ein gebrochenes 2009 ?? nur um zu wissen wo ich hinschaun muss;-)
gruss diaz


----------



## Skeletor23 (22. Mai 2009)

Diaz schrieb:


> hi,
> nur nicht einschicken solange du keinen ersatz hast. alle mängel immer schriftlich bei deinem händler anmelden. mir sind 2 2008 rahmen an der stelle gerissen. ich würd gleich einen rechtsanwalt einschalten wenn ich ehrlich bin dann dauerts vielleicht nur ein paar monate...
> der 2009 rahmen ist um einiges sauberer geschweisst und durchdachter konstruiert aber zum fahren war mir persönlich das 2008 lieber.
> ist mein 2tes fusion und wohl auch mein letztes obwohls so eine geile karre ist.
> ...



du meinst dir is ein 2007er gerissen??

2008er und 2009er sind doch die gleichen?


----------



## raschaa (22. Mai 2009)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> du meinst dir is ein 2007er gerissen??
> 
> 2008er und 2009er sind doch die gleichen?



nee ich bin da mal sehr detailliert in dem post 1057 im zeigt her eure fusions thread eingegangen wie es sich  mit den 08/09er whiplash modellen verhält. der ürsprünglich als 08er geplante (und bereits auf der eurobike 07 und beim saison beginn 08 zum dirt masters in winterberg gezeigte) rahmen ist faktisch erst im november 08 überhaupt ausgeliefert worden.

detail pics habe ivh in diesem thread post Nr. 726 gezeigt... und auch hier ....


----------



## spaceschleim (22. Mai 2009)

raschaa schrieb:


> nee ich bin da mal sehr detailliert in dem post 1057 im zeigt her eure fusions thread eingegangen wie es sich  mit den 08/09er whiplash modellen verhält. der ürsprünglich als 08er geplante (und bereits auf der eurobike 07 und beim saison beginn 08 zum dirt masters in winterberg gezeigte) rahmen ist faktisch erst im november 08 überhaupt ausgeliefert worden.
> 
> detail pics habe ivh in diesem thread post Nr. 726 gezeigt... und auch hier ....



ich glaube er meint, es hat nie wirklich 2008er gegeben.... oder steh ich  jetzt aufm schlauch?


----------



## raschaa (22. Mai 2009)

spaceschleim schrieb:


> ich glaube er meint, es hat nie wirklich 2008er gegeben.... oder steh ich  jetzt aufm schlauch?



ja, im prinzip ist das 2008 verkaufte identisch mit dem 07er, erst ab november/dezember 08 gabs den neueen (liebevoll 09er genannt  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaceschleim (22. Mai 2009)

ok... also wir meinen alle das gleiche, aber das 08er whip (was ja auch nur anfang 08 zu haben war) hat da ein wenig für verwirrung gesorgt....

ok. halten wir fest: alle whips ohne gusset am steuerrohr sind 09er..... =)


----------



## derfreaker (22. Mai 2009)

spaceschleim schrieb:


> ok... also wir meinen alle das gleiche, aber das 08er whip (was ja auch nur anfang 08 zu haben war) hat da ein wenig für verwirrung gesorgt....
> 
> ok. halten wir fest: alle whips ohne gusset am steuerrohr sind 09er..... =)


nutzt ja skeletor auch recht wenig. aktuelle schwinge passt ja wohl nicht mehr auf dein modell. wenn du zu fusion hinfährst, bring viel optimismus mit. kannste gut gebrauchen. ich war auch schon dort. hätt`s mir sparen können. viel erfolg und schnelle abwicklung wünsch ich dir...


----------



## TheRacer (25. Mai 2009)

Hier mal wieder meins. Frisch geputzt


----------



## Freeerider81 (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab mal ne frage an die Manitou evolver fahrer.
Ich hab mir nen Manitou Evolver ISX 4 gekauft und ihn zu testzwecken mal eingebaut. Leider geht die Zugstuffe mal überhaupt net. Wenn ich sie auf absolutes Minimum stelle ist sie immernoch zu langsam! 
Ist das normal? Muss man den Dämpfer erst zum tuning schicken? Wie habt ihr den Dämpfer abgestimmt???

Danke schonmal!


----------



## BananaJoe (26. Mai 2009)

Ich finde es ehrlich schade, dass fusion scheinbar "untertaucht"...
Meinen Rahmen konnte ich im Herbst allerdings ohne Probleme und innerhalb eines Monats wandeln. Nächstes Jahr gibts wieder was Neues, ich glaube, ich werd wechseln...


----------



## TheRacer (26. Mai 2009)

Ich finde es auch sehr schade, denn ich bin mit meinem Rahmen echt zufrieden aber wenn man schon angst habe muss das man bei einer Reklamation Monate lang auf einen austausch warten muss.
Wenn man sie denn dann mal erreicht finde ich schon erschreckend.
Da kann man dann nur hoffen das eine andere Firma den Float Link weiter entwickeln kann wenn Fusion dann doch mal "weg" sein sollte.

Ich bin jetzt eigentlich auch nur noch am hoffen das mein Whippi noch so lange hält bis ich mir einen anderen Rahmen holen möchste.
Bei einer Deutschen Firma werde ich denn noch bleiben.


----------



## BananaJoe (26. Mai 2009)

Was deutsches oder halt nen Ami. Ich schwanke etwas...
Dieses Jahr wird mein EX allerdings noch ordentlich gefordert, ich habe das Teil bisher nur fünf mal gefahren... Abkaufen wird mir das Teil bei fusions aktueller Politik eh keiner. 

Hat von euch noch jemand eine 400er Feder für einen DHX rumliegen? Meine 450er ist mir bei 80Kilo Körpergewicht etwas zu hart.


----------



## Freeerider81 (26. Mai 2009)

Ja, mir gehts auch so! Nach jeder größeren/härteren Ausfahrt such ich den Rahmen nach Rissen ab und hoffe, dass er noch ne weile hält!
Ich plane auch für nächstes Jahr mir was Neues anzuschaffen, aber definitiv kein Fusion mehr! Wie auch!?! Es gibt ja keine mehr.
Mein nächstes Rad wird entweder wieder ein Deutsches, oder auch ein Ami. Mein Fusion wird aber bei mir ins Wohnzimmer wandern, da hängen soviel Erinnerungen dran, dass ich es nicht hergeben will!  

Ich finde es echt schade, dass eine Marke wie Fusion so verkommt. Es gibt klar Verbesserungspotential, aber wenn sich mal jemand mit den Problemen befasst hätte und nicht nur gesagt, das passt so, dann wären die Räder noch besser geworden!
Irgendetwas ist bei Fusion wohl mächtig schief gelaufen, was echt schade ist! Mal wieder eine Fahrradmarke die in der Versenkung verschwindet aus der sie gekommen ist!


----------



## Prell-Bock (26. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub bei Fusionsbike tut sich was. Ich habe heute mal wieder dort angerufen um nach einen "neuen" Rahmen zu betteln. Die haben scheinbar nun viele Räder in den Verkauf bekommen. Und ich glaube meinen neuen Rahmen näher denn je zu sein. Mal schauen wie lange ich noch warten muss. Wobei das gerade auch egal sein kann, habe mich am Samstag in Lac Blanc mit einem geliehenen Bike zerlegt und bekomme morgen zwei Titanschräublein in den Ellenbogen verpasst. Im Bikepark habe ich schon viele "Fusioner" getroffen und mal nach Rissen gefragt. Der eine und andere antwortete dann schon verlegen. Das er es wisse und ein oder zwei Risse habe aber der Hammer war zwei Leutz hatte ich durch meine Frage den Hinweis gegeben und diese haben tatsächlich einen nicht bekannten Riss am Rahmen gesehen. Die Jungs waren natürlich schockiert und ich Fragte mich dann schon, ob meine Frage gut war.
In diesem Sinne auf Rissfreie Fusions Bikes, es würd mir schwer Fallen den wirklich geilen Rahmen gegen andere auch gute Marken zu tauschen. 
Gruß der geprellte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BananaJoe (26. Mai 2009)

Ist schon komisch. Viele von uns haben schon vor einem Jahr an der Internetseite ein wenig erkannt, wie wenig sich doch bei fusion tut. Ist wirklich sehr schade, da die Rahmen ohne viel Verstrebungen und Schnörkel solch technische Finesse haben.

Die Marke hat echt richtig Potential. Da muß mal einer mit etwas Kapital für ein paar Veränderungen sorgen. Internetseite ändern, ein paar günstige Jungrider sponsorn.
Vielleicht sogar ein paar Rahmen abstossen. Freak, Freak-EX, Whip, Whip-EX.
Freak-EX und Whip liegen z.B. viel zu dich beieinander...
Ist aber alles nur Leihengeschwätz von mir. Fahre halt auch gern ein fusion...


----------



## raschaa (27. Mai 2009)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Da kann man dann nur hoffen das eine andere Firma den Float Link weiter entwickeln kann wenn Fusion dann doch mal "weg" sein sollte.



Na Ja, siehe Votec... das V.SX sieht doch schon nach einem "freak-killer" aus... wenn sie dann noch ein longtravel bike mit floatlink bauen... interessant finde ich, daß Votec die "schwachstelle" um die dämpferdurchführung als gussteil fertigt was sicherlich wesentlich stabiler als die gescheweisste version bei fusiuon ist.



BananaJoe schrieb:


> Ist schon komisch. Viele von uns haben schon vor einem Jahr an der Internetseite ein wenig erkannt, wie wenig sich doch bei fusion tut. Ist wirklich sehr schade, da die Rahmen ohne viel Verstrebungen und Schnörkel solch technische Finesse haben.
> 
> Die Marke hat echt richtig Potential. Da muß mal einer mit etwas Kapital für ein paar Veränderungen sorgen. Internetseite ändern, ein paar günstige Jungrider sponsorn.
> Vielleicht sogar ein paar Rahmen abstossen. Freak, Freak-EX, Whip, Whip-EX.
> ...



ja, für den aussenstehenden unbedarften siehts irgendwie nach mis-management aus. zu viele modelle die sich teilweise vom einsatzbereich her überschneiden, schwierigkeiten mit zulieferer, schlechte kundenbetreuung usw.


----------



## Skeletor23 (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen.

Versuche gerade an das Hauptlager zu kommen...leider funktioniert das nicht so wie ich es mir vorgestellt hab.

Also Umwerfer ist entfernt und die Schraube links am Hauptlager ist rausgedreht.
Habe dann versucht die "Schraube" rechts (also die normalerweise vom Umwerfer verdeckt ist) rauszudrehen und dabei bemerkt das sich dadurch das Gewinde auf der anderen Seite mit dreht und das wohl eigentlich ein langer Stift oder sowas ist.

Auf jeden Fall hab ich jetz keinen Plan wie ich den rausbekommen soll?? Von der anderen Seite irgendwie rausklopfen???
Wäre für Tips dankbar.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## hankpank (14. Juni 2009)

schraube bis auf ein paar gewindegänge rausdrehen und dann mitm kunststoffhammer rausklopfen. dürfte nich all zu fest sitzen.


----------



## Skeletor23 (14. Juni 2009)

hankpank schrieb:


> schraube bis auf ein paar gewindegänge rausdrehen und dann mitm kunststoffhammer rausklopfen. dürfte nich all zu fest sitzen.



jo ... das ging einfach 
danke


----------



## Skeletor23 (14. Juni 2009)

ok, aber jetz das nächste Problem...wie bekomme ich die Nadellager raus??
die sitzen Bombenfest dadrin?

hab irgend wann mal neue bestellt und würde die jetz gern tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hankpank (14. Juni 2009)

schwinge in den schraubstock und mit nem durchschlag von der gegenüberliegenden seite rauskloppen. die neuen lager im schraubstock einpressen.
wenn in der gehärteten achse deutliche rillen spürbar sind musste die auch wechseln, sonst haste nich lange spaß mit den neuen lagern.


----------



## Skeletor23 (14. Juni 2009)

hankpank schrieb:


> schwinge in den schraubstock und mit nem durchschlag von der gegenüberliegenden seite rauskloppen. die neuen lager im schraubstock einpressen.
> wenn in der gehärteten achse deutliche rillen spürbar sind musste die auch wechseln, sonst haste nich lange spaß mit den neuen lagern.



hmm...hab leider keinen Schraubstock...aber die Lager sehen eigentlich auch noch gut aus...und die Achse scheint auch in Ordnung.
Ich werd dem ganzen jetz mal zuerst ne ordentliche Fettpackung verpassen und mal testen ob das knarzen davon weggeht

UPDATE: ok, das scheint geholfen zu haben 
danke nochmal für die Hilfe


----------



## Moe (18. Juni 2009)

Prell-Bock schrieb:


> Ich glaub bei Fusionsbike tut sich was. Ich habe heute mal wieder dort angerufen um nach einen "neuen" Rahmen zu betteln. Die haben scheinbar nun viele Räder in den Verkauf bekommen. Und ich glaube meinen neuen Rahmen näher denn je zu sein. Mal schauen wie lange ich noch warten muss. Wobei das gerade auch egal sein kann, habe mich am Samstag in Lac Blanc mit einem geliehenen Bike zerlegt und bekomme morgen zwei Titanschräublein in den Ellenbogen verpasst. Im Bikepark habe ich schon viele "Fusioner" getroffen und mal nach Rissen gefragt. Der eine und andere antwortete dann schon verlegen. Das er es wisse und ein oder zwei Risse habe aber der Hammer war zwei Leutz hatte ich durch meine Frage den Hinweis gegeben und diese haben tatsächlich einen nicht bekannten Riss am Rahmen gesehen. Die Jungs waren natürlich schockiert und ich Fragte mich dann schon, ob meine Frage gut war.
> In diesem Sinne auf Rissfreie Fusions Bikes, es würd mir schwer Fallen den wirklich geilen Rahmen gegen andere auch gute Marken zu tauschen.
> Gruß der geprellte



Hey Geprellter,

wie sieht es denn aus? Der neue Rahmen schon da? Klang doch recht optimistisch dein posting...


----------



## Prell-Bock (19. Juni 2009)

Moe schrieb:


> Hey Geprellter,
> 
> wie sieht es denn aus? Der neue Rahmen schon da? Klang doch recht optimistisch dein posting...



Servus Moe,

nach einer bikelosen Ewigkeit     und zahlreichen anrufen schaut es wohl so aus, dass mein Tauschrahmen in der kommenden Woche bei meinem Händler ankommen wird.  Hoffentlich!!!  

Böse Stimmen behaupten ich solle mich erst freuen, wenn der Rahmen auch wirklich da ist! 
Vielleicht handelt es sich auch bei den bösen Stimmen Realisten!?     Ich werde es dann in der kommenden Woche erfahren.   

Gruß, der Gerprellte


----------



## Kälble (15. Juli 2009)

Sevus zusammen,

mal ne Frage ist es möglich einen teilintegierten Reduziersteuersatz in ein Whip EX einzubauen, oder hat fusion da mal bei jemand Bedenken geäußert?


----------



## raschaa (16. Juli 2009)

möglich ja, ob fusion da bedenken hat? k.a. wär mir auch egal


----------



## raschaa (12. August 2009)

damit der thread nicht einschläft... 

hab jetzt ca. 8 monate mein "09er" whip im einsatz und muß mal für fusion hier ne lanze brechen (auch wenn ich weiterhin recht skeptisch bin bzgl. ihres verhaltens in sachen kundendienst etc.).

bin nun zurück von 1er woche Portes du Soleil und habe das teil über den vergangenen winter ausgiebig hauptsächlich bergab bewegt. habe wie immer nach so einem hardcore einsatz (eine woche PdS ist fast wie ne ganze dh-rennsaison) die kiste komplett in einzelteile zerlegt, gecheckt, gefettet/geschmiert und wieder zusammengebaut. Fazit: alle lager top i.O., keine risse zu finden  lack quali ist super... nix zu beanstanden!

die neue geo finde ich ebenfalls sehr gelungen, mit der kürzer bauenden 2010 boxxer team perfekt in allen lagen, mit dem vivid dämpfer mit 350er feder top hinterbau performance...

will mal hoffen, daß es so bleibt


----------



## gondelfahrer (12. August 2009)

Da kann ich mich anschließen. 14 Monate WhipEX (2008er) durchgefahren, im Winter in Belgien...
Service ist bekannt, Rahmen und Lager nach kompletter Zerlegung völlig in Ordnung, keine Risse. 
Genauso wie raschaa bleibe auch ich weiterhin skeptisch.
Resultat meiner Skepsis: Beim Kauf eines Endurobikes kam Fusion nicht mehr in Frage.


----------



## MoP__ (13. August 2009)

Bei mir sind die im Juni neu eingebauten Lager schon wieder fertig.
Noch ist nichts zerbröselt, aber rau laufen sie.
Dabei hab ich nur ein paar Touren und eine Woche Alpe d'Huez hinter mir.

Kann man evtl. die Kugellager an der Wippe irgendwie mit Nadellagern ersetzen?


----------



## raschaa (13. August 2009)

MoP schrieb:


> Bei mir sind die im Juni neu eingebauten Lager schon wieder fertig.
> Noch ist nichts zerbröselt, aber rau laufen sie.
> Dabei hab ich nur ein paar Touren und eine Woche Alpe d'Huez hinter mir.
> 
> Kann man evtl. die Kugellager an der Wippe irgendwie mit Nadellagern ersetzen?



hmmmm, gute frage.... bei meinem sind jetzt auch nadellager ab werk in der wippe, die alten 6982rs lager waren hoffnungslos überfordert und das gelenklager was später benutzt wurde müsste aber bei dir nachrüstbar sein. musste wohl oder übel mal bei fusion anrufen oder bei Andy...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spaceschleim (13. August 2009)

ahoi!

da binnich dabei! =)

09er whip seit ende dezember im einsatz... etwa 10 tage pds ohne probleme ueberstanden. (also ne 721 kapottgemacht, schaltwerk demoliert und n steuersatz hingerichtet) aber rahmen iss tipptopp... lack super, lager 1A, hinterbau (auchn vivid mit 350er feder) 1A++ und auch die totem funzt super (die bekommt jetzt aber mal die weiche feder)... achso, genau.. die neue geo: tipptopp!

jetzt in einer woche nochmal 10 tage pds.... mal sehn was diesmal so alles von uns geht..... 

grüße!


----------



## raschaa (13. August 2009)

spaceschleim schrieb:


> ahoi!
> 
> da binnich dabei! =)
> 
> ...



jo, die 721 hats schwer in PdS 

steuersatz kann ich die reset bedingungslos empfehlen, sind die einzigen die richtig mit simmerringe abgedichtet sind.


----------



## TheRacer (6. September 2009)

Hi Whiplash Gemeinde,

ich hab mal eine Frage zum Whippi und hab keine Lust wegen so einer kleinen Frage gleich einen Thread auf zu machen.
SUFU hat nix ergeben 

Und zwar würde ich gerne wissen welches Schaltauge an ein Whippi '05 passt.

Mir ist letzte Woche in Hinterglemm meins gerissen und ich hab mit Glück noch ein passendes gefunden.

Daher würde ich mir jetzt gerne eins auf reserve holen.

Danke
Flo


----------



## saturno (7. September 2009)

TheRacer schrieb:


> Hi Whiplash Gemeinde,
> 
> ich hab mal eine Frage zum Whippi und hab keine Lust wegen so einer kleinen Frage gleich einen Thread auf zu machen.
> SUFU hat nix ergeben
> ...



guggst du hier:


www.schaltauge.com


----------



## raschaa (7. September 2009)

die von den fusion fullies sind meines wissens alle gleich...
ruf doch mal Andy an, der hat sicher welche


----------



## TheRacer (7. September 2009)

Schaltauge.com führt kein "Fusion" 

Andy hab ich schon angemailt.


----------



## Anbipa (10. September 2009)

Hallo,
habe dir auch schon geantwortet.
Ich habe noch Schaltauge 
Freak Whiplash je 14,90â¬ und Freak Team 28,90â¬ plus Porto
von 6,90â¬.
Vorkasse natÃ¼rlich.
Ich versende nur mit Nachverflogung (DHL).

GrÃ¼Ãe Euer Andy


----------



## raschaa (23. Oktober 2009)

Ist zwar sehr ruhig hier geworden aber ich wollte der "Fusion Gemeinde" mitteilen, daß mein 09er Whip zu haben ist...

klick


----------



## TheRacer (25. Oktober 2009)

Dann gibt' s jetzt wohl wieder einen Fusion Fahrer weniger.
Wechselst den Sport komplett oder was kommt als neues ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (1. November 2009)

ooops, jetzt erst gesehen...

naja, der verein in dem ich bin hat nun ein sponsoring deal mit Nicolai


----------



## hankpank (27. November 2009)

hi,
ich wollt mal fragen ob jemand zufällig nen Hauptrahmen vom Whiplash in S/M über hat. Könnte ja sein, dass jemand sowas noch rumfliegen hat. Wichtig ist nur die Größe, ein vorhandenes Tretlagergewinde  und dass am Rahmen keine Risse sind.
Die neue Kettenstrebe hält jetzt zwar schon 2 Jahre aber am Hauptrahmen gibts langsam Risse


----------



## r-ac-er (28. November 2009)

hey, ich war heute beim bikehändler da ich mir ein fully kaufen möchte. Ich bin noch anfänger und deshalb möchte ich nicht mehr als 1.300 euro ausgeben. der händler hat mir das whiplash für 1.300 angeboten, ich denke das ist ein guter preis, jedoch weiß ich nicht ob dieses bike wirklich was für mich ist. wie gasagt ich bin anfänger . meine frage ist, ob ich mit diesem bike auch mal touren so um die 40 km machen kann. außerdem habe ich bedenken, dass ich mit dem bike die berge nicht hochkomme wegen der hohen front.  in dem bike is ne totem (180mm) und ich glaub die kann man nicht absenken. vielleicht habt ihr ja ein paar tipps für mich. Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## schaukelhannes (28. November 2009)

Mahlzeit,
die Frage ist halt immer, was du alles mit dem Bike machen willst bzw. wie du es schwerpunktmäßig einsetzen willst. Das Whip ist nach meiner Erfahrung sicher in der 180er-Klasse eines der vielseitigsten Bikes und man kann damit durchaus auch auf Tour gehen (absenkbare Gabel ist allerdings hilfreich). Sollte dies aber der Hauptanwendungsbereich sein, solltest du m.E. eher über ein All-Mountain oder Enduro nachdenken. Gibt's auch von Fusion, aber natürlich auch von vielen anderen Herstellern. Wenn man sich ansieht, wie ruhig es um Fusion geworden ist... ich weiß nicht so recht...
Der Preis klingt jedenfalls erstmal mehr als gut - kaum zu glauben, 1300 mit Totem (2009er Modell?)!! Trotzdem - um Spaß am Biken zu haben brauchst du ein Bike, das zu dir passt und daher kommst du nicht drumherum, deinen Einsatzschwerpunkt für dich zu definieren und dir anhand dessen das passende Bike zu suchen. Mit 13,5 Kilo/150mm tourt es sich einfach besser als mit 16,5kg /180mmm (mal von *normalen* Touren ausgegangen).
RideOn


----------



## r-ac-er (28. November 2009)

danke für den tipp. ich denke ich fahre eher touren in denen aber auch schonmal sprünge und abfahrten dabei sind. es ist mein erstes fully deshalb weiß noch nicht so viel darüber. ich denke ich bewege mich aber in richtung dh/Fr also bin ich mir unsicher. ich habe schon überlegt mir das whip zu kaufen und mein jetziges ht aufzuwerten und mit dem touren zu fahren. der preis kommt daher da es ein testbike war würde aber alles erneuert. meint ihr das es überhaupt als erstes fully passt oder ist es eher für biker mit viel erfahrung??


----------



## schaukelhannes (29. November 2009)

Hmm... so pauschal m.E. nicht zu beantworten. Wenn es ein Testbike war/ist, dann leih' es dir doch einfach mal zum Testen aus. Nach meiner Erfahrung die beste Möglichkeit, sich ein Bild zu machen. Und teste viell. auch nochmal andere mögliche Modelle.
Ansonsten bedenke noch die Rissproblematik, die hier viele von Fusion abgebracht hat. Die Bikes fahren traumhaft, waren aber in der Vergangenheit recht anfällig (das 2009er Whip soll wohl an der neuralgischen Stelle wohl robuster sein). Andererseits - man weiß natürlich nicht, wie viele gehalten haben, da man ja eher von denen hört, bei denen es kaputt geht. Meins hält bislang - zum Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## namroN (3. Dezember 2009)

hankpank schrieb:


> der Pearl ist für den Whiplash Hinterbau mMn zu progressiv. Kumpel von mir fährt ihn im Ghost FR (relativ degressiver Hinterbau) und nutzt die letzten 5-10mm gar nicht. Der Whiplash Hinterbau is schon recht progressiv von der Kinematik her.
> Die Performance ist in meinen Augen auch eher schwach. Die Einstelmöglichkeiten finde ich dagegen recht sinnvoll und vor allem effektiv.



Ich fahre den Pearl 3.3 in nem '03er Whiplash und bin zufrieden, Federweg wird auch voll genutzt


----------



## spandale (18. Januar 2010)

Servus,

wollt mal fragen was für ein Steuersatz im Whiplash Extreme verbaut ist, Zollgröße? Und welchen ihr bei einem Austausch einbaut.

Gruß


----------



## namroN (18. Januar 2010)

1.5


----------



## MX-Bubu (18. Januar 2010)

mein whiplash ist jetzt ziemlich fertig (vorrübergehend, bis mir wieder was einfällt).
Gewicht ist knapp unter 15Kg


----------



## namroN (18. Januar 2010)

Schick, nun ähneln sich unsere Räder auch nicht mehr so stark


----------



## insider (18. Januar 2010)

@MX-Bubu

fusion porn......das weiß brennt ja richtig in den augen 

super moped


----------



## Freeerider81 (1. Februar 2010)

so,

hier mal wieder meins:






bin jetzt bei 16,9kg. 
als nächstes kommt ein neuer Vorbau (syntace), ein neuer Steuersatz und neue Felgen (Supra30).

Dann sollte es bei ca. 16,5kg sein und für mich damit ein super Allrounder!


----------



## namroN (2. Februar 2010)

Schick, lässt sich die Gabel bei dir voll einschlagen oder bleibst du auch mit der Krone am Unterrohr hängen?

Gruß Norm


----------



## Freeerider81 (2. Februar 2010)

Danke! Ich hab kein Problem mit dem Lenkeinschlag. Noch nicht! Bin mal gespannt, wie es mit nem anderen Steuersatz ist! Ich denke aber mit nem Ahead sollte es wieder klappen!
Was hast du für einen Steuersatz verbaut?


----------



## namroN (2. Februar 2010)

Ich hab nen semi integrieren Steuersatz, da geht das schon ziemlich eng zur Sache  Links bin ich mit dem ATA Versteller angeeckt und rechts mit der Brücke, Gabel war ne 07er 66 SL1 ATA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (2. Februar 2010)

ok, damit ist wirklich zu eng! 
ich fahr schon immer nen Ahead am Whipi. Der baut zwar leider sehr hoch, dafür passt aber die Gabel gut rein!


----------



## schaukelhannes (4. Februar 2010)

@Freeerider81

Schickschick... Wie ist denn die neue 66 so? Statt an der Preisschraube hat MZ ja 2010 eher an der Technik gedreht. Wäre für ein paar erste Eindrücke dankbar (du hattest doch vormals auch die 08er 66 ATA drin)? Was sagst du im Vergleich??

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Skeletor23 (9. Februar 2010)

hi hat jemand bei seinem Whiplash mal den Radstand selbst nachgemessen?
würde mich mal interessieren?

Interessant wäre dazu natürlich noch die Angabe welches Baujahr und welche Gabel gefahren wird.

Im Prospekt steht was von 1133 beim 2007er in Größe S/M.
Wenn ich mit meiner Marzochhi 66 (2007er) messe komme ich aber auf weit mehr.... ca 1165??


----------



## namroN (9. Februar 2010)

Morgen,

Bei mir sind es ziemlich genau 1150mm

'03er Whiplash s/m mit Semi integrierten Steuersatz und Boxxer Race 2008





Gruß Norm


----------



## spaceschleim (9. Februar 2010)

n 08er mit totem,

ziemlich genau 1170.

der katalog scheint es nicht so genau mit den maßen zu nehmen.....

edith: groesse M


----------



## poopdog (12. Februar 2010)

find ich auch, meins hatn lenkwinkel von 1158,34m. grad gemessen.
is haltn Unikat.
Größe s/m natürlich. 2010.


----------



## spaceschleim (13. Februar 2010)

solang du mir nich sagen kannst, wie ich mim ms taschnrechner von rad in deg umrechnen kann, kannste dir auch deine witze sparen, poopie........


----------



## Freeerider81 (23. Februar 2010)

schaukelhannes schrieb:


> @Freeerider81
> 
> Schickschick... Wie ist denn die neue 66 so? Statt an der Preisschraube hat MZ ja 2010 eher an der Technik gedreht. Wäre für ein paar erste Eindrücke dankbar (du hattest doch vormals auch die 08er 66 ATA drin)? Was sagst du im Vergleich??
> 
> Danke schonmal!



Ich kann leider noch nichts zur Gabel sagen, da ich sie nur einmal bei bescheidenen Schneeverhältnissen gefahren bin! 
Es dauert aber noch etwas, bis ich die richtige Einstellung gefunden habe. Bei der 2010 muss man extrem mit dem Ölstand spielen, bis sie richtig passt! Bis mitte/ende März gibt es auch nur eine Federhärt, die aber zum Glück serh gut zu mir passt!  
Das Ansprechverhalten der 66 ti ist aber sensationell! Ich bin auf die erste richtige Ausfahrt gespannt! Sobald ich richtig fahren war, geb ich euch bescheid!


----------



## spaceschleim (24. März 2010)

hi jungs, nich dass der thread aus der 4 wochen kiste rausfaellt..... =)

aber mal ne frage, hatte schon jemand probleme mit der letzten whiplash generation? also den 08/09er modellen?

die konstruktion um den daempfer wirkt ja stabiler... die hintere aufnahme am daempfer vielleicht?

ich frage wegen der schweissarbeiten, die hier um die ecke gerade durchgefuehrt werden.....



kein post ohne bild =) . ausserdem wars hier glaub ich noch garnich:





gruesse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7upKG (24. März 2010)

Hi, 

hab ein whip ex von 08/09 und bis jetzt seiten der Schweißerrei keine probleme, hab nur ein paar schrauben verlohren aber sonst alles ok


----------



## Bentech (30. April 2010)

Hallo,

zur Info verkaufe ich meinen Whiplash. Siehe hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=268535

Grüsse,

Ben

PS: ich fahre aber immer noch einen Fusion ;-)


----------



## pisskopp (1. Mai 2010)

400.-Euro & bin dabei


----------



## Prell-Bock (2. Mai 2010)

7upKG schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab ein whip ex von 08/09 und bis jetzt seiten der Schweißerrei keine probleme, hab nur ein paar schrauben verlohren aber sonst alles ok



Vieleicht hat ja auch FUSION sein Konzept geändert, statt Risse in Schweißbereichen mal alles Schrauben abzuwerfen.  

Die Wip ist schon ein wirklich schickes Radl aber leider auch sehr trügerisch.
Und in Sachen Reklamation ist mit den Herren nicht gut Kischen essen. 
Ich hatte mich deswegen sogar mit meinem Radhändler des Vertraues verstritten. 
Der Firmenname sollte dann doch lieber disconnectedness statt fusion heißen.

Gruß der Geprellte


----------



## TheRacer (17. Mai 2010)

Weiß grad jemand was für eine Innenlagerbeite das Whippi hat ?
Bin grada etwas weiter von meinem entfernt.


----------



## namroN (17. Mai 2010)

135mm hinterbau 63/73mm also Whiplash / Freak und beim 150mm Hinterbau 83mm wie beim Whiplash EX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRacer (18. Mai 2010)

Dankeschön für die kompetente Antwort.


----------



## justdark (19. Mai 2010)

hab mal ne frage zu euren luft dämpfern. wieviel bar ist in eurerhauptkammer?
ich fahre auch einen air manitou evo in meinem 07 whiplash habe da ca.11bar in der hauptkammer
im pickibag 8.

mfg just


----------



## namroN (19. Mai 2010)

RS Pearl 3.3 222EBL fahr ich im Whiplash mit ca. 55 PSI


----------



## MoP__ (2. Juli 2010)

Um den Thread mal etwas am Leben zu erhalten (und mein Whiplash vielleicht auch):

Ich habe momentan 2 Bikes.
- selbstaufgebautes 80mm Hardtail von Wilier, für Touren, Alltag usw.
- Alutech Pudel DH, für Downhill und dank Geometrie + Hammerschmidt auch einigermaßen bergauf zu treten.

Außerdem steht hier noch ein 2007er Canyon Nerve ESX (nicht bikeparktauglich) rum, sowie das "Wrack" meines Whiplashs.
Es wieder normal aufzubauen hat keinen Sinn, dafür hab ich jetzt den Pudel.
Nur zum an die Wand hängen ist mir der Rahmen aber zu schade (trotz dass er mal Bobby Root gehört hat) und Geld will auch keiner dafür bezahlen.

Die Idee: Aus zwei mach eins:
- Pike aus dem Canyon einbauen
- 216er Dämpfer einbauen (laut Bodo 172mm Federweg), möglichst mit Lockout.
- Übernahme einiger anderer Teile von Canyon.

Ergebnis wäre eine Art "Hardcore Allmountain" (wehe die Magazine übernehmen diese Bezeichnung ).
Der Lenk- und Sitzwinkel wäre durch den kürzeren Dämpfer fast unverändert (Lenkwinkel dürfte dann so bei 67-68° sein).


Was haltet ihr von der Idee?


----------



## El Papa (2. Juli 2010)

Mein Votum hast Du! Ich hab über was ähnliches nachgedacht, da mir mein Freak zu viel Federweg hat. Allerdings habe ich nicht die Option "kürzere Federgabel". Wie schauts mit der Tretlagerhöhe aus? Wo liegt die jetzt? Das Schiff dürfte dann etwa 30 mm tiefer liegen, was bei dem Restfederweg für regelmäßige Wurzelkontakte beim Treten sorgt. Da würde nur eine straffe Abstimmung helfen.

Cheerio


----------



## namroN (3. Juli 2010)

Hmmm welche Einbauhöhe hat denn die Pike? Aber so unter 150mm würde ich nicht wirklich verbauen, hast du die Wippe mit beiden Aufnahmen, 216 sowie 222mm, oder die einfache für 222mm Dämpfer?

Gruß


----------



## MoP__ (3. Juli 2010)

Die Einbauhöhe der Pike ist 518mm. 
Gab es unterschiedliche Wippen? Ich denke daran, einfach einen 216x63er Dämpfer anstelle des 222x70ers einzubauen.
"Endanschlag" ist dann immernoch gleich.
Der Lenkwinkel beim 05er Whiplash ist 67° bei 542mm Einbauhöhe.
Weil aber der Hinterbau etwa 15mm tiefer kommt und der Vorbau um 40mm, wäre ich trotzdem noch bei ca. 68° Lenkwinkel. Tendenziell wäre dann ein hoch bauender Reduziersteuersatz dabei.
Das Tretlager war, soweit ich das im Kopf habe, bei ca. 380-385mm mit Travis SC180 und 222er Dämpfer.
Es dürfte also bei etwa 355-360mm liegen, nach dem Umbau. Das passt ganz gut. 
Durch den größeren Sag am Hinterbau ggü. vorne, sollte die Geometrie umproblematisch sein.

Ansonsten halt Allerweltskomponenten (Juicy 5, Syntace Vorbau, Syntace 710mm Lenker, Sun SOS / Deore Laufräder, 3 fach Kurbel, X9 Schaltwerk).

Im Prinzip das Bike, wo ich zur Not eine DH Strecke fahren kann (bzw. von der Auslegung her darf), oder auch mal einen Marathon.
Wenn ich in Willingen auf der Freeride Strecke mal wieder nicht weiß, ob ich nun das Omafahrrad, oder den Downhiller auspacken soll.
Wenn ich auf Touren aufwärts nicht gegen abwärts abschätzen kann.
Wenn ich keinen Bock habe, die andern beiden mitzuschleppen sondern nur aus Spaß fahren will.
Da könnte das doch passen.


----------



## namroN (3. Juli 2010)

Es gab anscheinend unterschiedliche Wippen, ich hab z.B. beide Aufnahmen an der Wippe  Trotzdem denke ich, dass die Front mit der Pike extrem tief kommt, da du beim aufsitzen ja nur noch ca. 120mm an der Front hast. Stell ich mir im steilen Gelände unangenehm vor  Ich würde dann eher zu ner Z1 oder all Mountain mit 150 bzw. 160mm tendieren.


----------



## aju (3. Juli 2010)

Von der Geo her sollte die Pike gut passen, da das Bike hinten mit dem 216er Dämpfer statt dem 222er etwa 15 mm tiefer kommt. Ich bin mein 2005er Whipi zuerst mit langem Dämpfer und einer 150er Z1 mit 538 mm Einbauhöhe gefahren. Das hat ein sehr ausgewogenes Fahrverhalten ergeben.

Weil der Hinterbau aber deutlich leistungsfähiger als die Z1 vorne war, habe ich dann auf eine 66 RC2X mit mit 180 mm Federweg umgerüstet. Die passt jetzt auch federungstechnisch perfekt zum Hinterbau.


----------



## namroN (3. Juli 2010)

Aber wo gerade mal wieder ein wenig Bewegung im Thread ist, ich habe nen 222er Roco R mit 350er Feder, setze ich mich dann allerdings aufs Rad komme ich mir vor wie auf dem Hardtail (Fahrergewicht: 65 bzw. 70Kg)  Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen? Oder ist das Whiplash von 2003 wirklich nur für Luftdämpfer gedacht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (3. Juli 2010)

Ich bin mit meinen 72kg auch eine 350er Feder (im DHX) gefahren.
War tendenziell etwas weich, 450 war zu hart.

Ansonsten kann es eigentlich nur an der Dämpfung liegen.
Mein Rahmen ist von 05, das dürfte aber keinen Unterschied machen.


----------



## namroN (3. Juli 2010)

Hmmm keine Ahnung woran das liegt, der losbrechmoment kann doch nicht so hoch sein?!


----------



## rfgs (4. Juli 2010)

wann hattest du zuletzt den hinterbau zerlegt und die lager/anlaufscheiben unter die lupe genommen,evtl liegts daran.
die ersten generationen vom whip kannst mit quasi null druckstufe fahren,also weg klicken was geht,druck im dämpfer auf minimum,ebenso federvorspannung,federn eher weicher als härter wählen.


----------



## namroN (4. Juli 2010)

Den Rahmen hatte ich im Winter zerlegt, wo er nen neuen Anstrich bekommen hat. Der Roco R hat nur ne Zugstufe


----------



## justdark (9. Juli 2010)

hallo zusammen ich fahre seit mitte 07 ein whiplash. heute musste ich feststellen das der rahmen an  der bekannten stelle ein riss hat. kann ich da noch auf was auf garantie machen da die schon weg ist weil das ja ein porblem vieler bikes war oder muss ich mir nach nem neuen rahmen schauen?

mfg just


----------



## El Papa (9. Juli 2010)

Willkommen im Club, Mit fast drei Jahren ist die Garantie normalerweise futsch. Du kannst es trotzdem mal versuchen. Vermutlich wird das Angebot ein neuer Hauptrahmen für viele hundert Euros sein. Ob der länger hält ist fraglich. Und wie schnell das geht auch. Alternativ kannst ihn reparieren lassen, es gibt einige hier im Forum, die das haben machen lassen. Ich habe hier für einen Kumpel eine Reparatur organisiert:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=450526
Cheerio


----------



## justdark (12. Juli 2010)

danke für den tip werde morgen mal mit fusion telen dann werde ich ja sehen.

mfg just


----------



## MoP__ (15. Juli 2010)

Ich benötige mal ein Paar Maße.
Da meins gerade zerlegt ist, wärs schön wenn die jemand mal abmessen könnte.

Ich prüfe nämlich gerade, ob sogar die Verwendung eines 200x50er  Dämpfers möglich wäre.
"Restlänge" vom Dämpfer 200x50mm sind 150mm, bei 222x70er Dämpfer aber 152mm.
2mm Unterschied x Übersetzung von 2,7 macht das im schlechtesten Fall ca. 5mm näher am Rahmen.

Und zwar benötige ich noch:
- Tretlagerhöhe
- Platz zw. Hinterrad und Sitzstrebe im eingefederten Zustand
Beides sollte mit 2.4-2.5er Reifen und 180er Gabel gemessen sein.

Danke.


----------



## Bentech (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich verkaufe eins von meinen Fusion Bikes. Siehe hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/311254/cat/500


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe im meinem Whip jetzt einen 200x57mm Dämpfer drin.
Es geht passt gerade so.
Macht 150mm Federweg am Heck, dazu die Pike und schon habe ich ca. 66° Lenkwinkel und ein Tretlager bei 322mm.

Fotos gibts später mal.
Und die Risse werde ich wohl erstmal ignorieren


----------



## El Papa (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich find 322 mm sind bei 150 Federweg etwas knapp. Ich steh zwar auch nicht auf hochbeinige FAHRRÄDER, aber das is doch recht kurz. Mit Kurbeln bei Wurzelpassagen is da nich viel. Oder dann gleich den 200 x 50 rein und noch weniger Federweg. Is dann sogar 'n richtiges Slopestyle-Rad. Ich habe über die Option bei meinem Freak auch schon nachgedacht, allerdings will ich die Pike drin lassen und dann wird wieder zu flach im Lenkwinkel. Zudem muß ich erstmal gucken, ob es zu Kollisionen im Dämpferberieich kommt. Habe auch schon erwogen mir ne neue Wippe fräsen zu lassen. Kostet etwa 200 Euronen und ich kann mit allen Parametern spielen.

Cheerio


----------



## gemini900 (28. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt muß ich auch mal fragen. Was ist ein 2006er Whiplash noch wert?
Verschätze ich mich da? 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/317552/cat/all

Gruß Marcus


----------



## MoP__ (28. Oktober 2010)

El Papa schrieb:


> Oder dann gleich den 200 x 50 rein und noch weniger Federweg. Is dann sogar 'n richtiges Slopestyle-Rad.



Genau das hatte ich ja vor (132mm). 
Allerdings hatte der Verkäufer den Hub vom Dämpfer falsch angegeben.
Eigentlich hatte ich gar nicht damit gerechnet, dass das mit dem 57er überhaupt klappt.

Eventuell werd ich mir mal eine 160er Gabel einbauen, dann dürfte ich schon auf 330mm TL sein.
Selbst am Pudel hab ich nur 335mm eingestellt. Je nach Strecke (Thale) gehts gut, oder eben weniger gut (Ochsenkopf).
Die Megavalanche wirds zeigen


----------



## flowbike (1. November 2010)

gemini900 schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich auch mal fragen. Was ist ein 2006er Whiplash noch wert?
> Verschätze ich mich da?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/317552/cat/all
> ...


ich wäre nicht bereit das zu zahlen. Wir wissen alle um den schlechten Ruf der Rähmen 
Wahrscheinlich fährst Du besser, das Ding in Einzelteilen zu verkaufen.


----------



## bike-runner (2. November 2010)

gemini900 schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich auch mal fragen. Was ist ein 2006er Whiplash noch wert?
> Verschätze ich mich da?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/317552/cat/all
> ...



mit Sicherheit keine 1700 teuros. Da muss man schon froh sein, es überhaupt verkauft zu bekommen. Traurig, aber leider wahr. Den guten Ruf den die Bikes mal hatten, ist leider nicht mehr auffindbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (2. November 2010)

gemini900 schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich auch mal fragen. Was ist ein 2006er Whiplash noch wert?
> Verschätze ich mich da?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/317552/cat/all
> ...



leider wunschdenken... der ruf der firma fusion ist so am ar5ch... ich habe im Frühjahr für unten abgebildetes 2009er whiplash (rahmen 1 jahr alt, bike im top zustand) gerade mal 1500 bekommen


----------



## 7upKG (2. November 2010)

Hab nach 2 Monaten meinen neuen Hauptrahmen bekommen. Auf Garantie, hat mir nur zeit und nerven gekostet. 

werd Ihn also verkaufen, will jemand nen mat Schwarzen Fusion Whiplash Ex Rahmen, preis ist verhandlungssache; Anbauteile hät ich auch noch  


Gruss


Karl


----------



## Backwoods (2. November 2010)

aju schrieb:


> Von der Geo her sollte die Pike gut passen, da das Bike hinten mit dem 216er Dämpfer statt dem 222er etwa 15 mm tiefer kommt. Ich bin mein 2005er Whipi zuerst mit langem Dämpfer und einer 150er Z1 mit 538 mm Einbauhöhe gefahren. Das hat ein sehr ausgewogenes Fahrverhalten ergeben.
> 
> Weil der Hinterbau aber deutlich leistungsfähiger als die Z1 vorne war, habe ich dann auf eine 66 RC2X mit mit 180 mm Federweg umgerüstet. Die passt jetzt auch federungstechnisch perfekt zum Hinterbau.



Hey Aju!

ich habe gerade zufällig deine antwort hier im thread gesehen.
kennst du mich noch?

ps. sorry für den off topic beitrag


----------



## gemini900 (2. November 2010)

Warum ist der Ruf kaputt? Zu meiner DH Zeit hatten die einen guten Ruf.
Ich habe den Preis jetzt runtergeschraubt. Wenn das Rad jemand abholt, kann er es für 1.350 haben. Es kann doch nicht sein, das die Leute für das Geld lieber ein bighit fahren. 
Was bekommt man noch für ein 2006er Rahmen?

Gruß Marcus


----------



## derfreaker (3. November 2010)

gemini900 schrieb:


> Warum ist der Ruf kaputt? Zu meiner DH Zeit hatten die einen guten Ruf.Gruß Marcus


weil ein schlechter service schneller eine marke herunterzieht und  den guten ruf kaputt macht als man wirklich geile bikes herstellen kann...


----------



## snorre (3. November 2010)

HAllo,

ist zwar hatte zwar kein Whiplash sondern ein Freak, aber es verdeutlicht den Preisverfall. Hab mein Freak Mitte November 2007 bekommen (war aber schon das 08er Modell mit verstärkter Schwinge, entsprechender Lackierung, ...) und es nur bis Anfang Juli 2008 gefahren. Also nur 9 Monate Nutzungsdauer. Der Rahmen war, bis auf eine echt minimale Delle am Unterrohr, einwandfrei. Also keine Kratzer, keine Macken, keine Schleifspuren von Zügen, ...
Vom Neupreis von 1.999  hab ich nur noch 800  (inkl. Steuersatz und Fox Float-Dämpfer) bekommen. Traurig, aber wahr. OK - ich hab das BIke als Komplettbike gekaut und somit auch nicht die knapp 2 k dafür bezahlt, aber trotzdem kostet der Rahmen einzeln so viel.

Das Fusion mit der Haltbarkeit der Rahmen Probleme hat, ist den Leuten, die sich das Bike kaufen wollen, bekannt. Die wissen daher auch um die Problematik, dass z.Zt. Fusion nur noch sehr schwer erreichbar ist und evtl. ein Problem bei der Ersatzteilversorgung bestehen kann. Daher auch der geringe Verkaufspreis. 
"Neulinge", die von dem Problemen noch nichts mitbekommen haben, kaufen sich kein Fusion, weil man von denen seit gut 2 Jahren nichts mehr hört und sieht. Weder Tests, noch sonstwas.

Was ich damit sagen will - ich würde das Whip entweder

in Einzelteilen verkaufen
nur den Rahmen verkaufen und mir mit den doch recht guten Komponenten was Neues aufbauen
es einfach so lange fahren, bis es zusammenbricht.
Auf jeden FAll wirst du beim Verkauf vom Rahmen schmerzliche Einbußen hinnehmen müssen. Auch wenn das Bike ansich, genau wie mein Freak, schon ziemlich geil ist. Ich jedenfalls trauer ihm aber nicht mehr nach, der Schmerz lässt mit der Zeit auch nach und ich bin froh, dass ich hier im Fusion Forum nur zum Spaß mitlese.

Gruß, Snorre


----------



## raschaa (3. November 2010)

gemini900 schrieb:


> Warum ist der Ruf kaputt? Zu meiner DH Zeit hatten die einen guten Ruf.
> Ich habe den Preis jetzt runtergeschraubt. Wenn das Rad jemand abholt, kann er es für 1.350 haben. Es kann doch nicht sein, das die Leute für das Geld lieber ein bighit fahren.
> Was bekommt man noch für ein 2006er Rahmen?
> 
> Gruß Marcus



wenn du wissen willst warum der ruf kaputt ist lese einfach posts aus den vergangenen 2 jahren hier im fusion-forum und schaue mal wie oft der "fusion-support" hier online war und sich zu wort gemeldet hat (guck mal in der zeile oben, da steht "..betreut von Günter und vom Team Kundensupport bei fusion.").  oder probier die mal telefonisch oder per email zu erreichen...

dein 2006er rahmen alleine ist wahrscheinlich gar nichts wert  die sind leider auch recht häufig gerissen (schon kontrolliert?). ich hatte es nicht nötig damals mein rahmen zu verkaufen und habe über 3 monate es im bikemarkt gehabt und immer billiger gemacht bis ich de facto den wert der anbauteile bekommen habe und den rahmen habe ich draufgegeben...

doch! sie fahren lieber ein bighit weil es soooo schön hydroDEformiert ist. ich für mein teil bin auf bikes mit dem N umgestiegen. fertigungsqualität, support und langfristige lieferbarkeit von teilen sind schwer zu toppen....

wünsche dir dennoch glück beim verkauf, vielleicht findest du ein "liebhaber"


----------



## gemini900 (3. November 2010)

Ich persönlich würde mir aber auch kein Rad der Firma N... mehr kaufen.
Ich habe damals einen Trombone zu einem Helius umschweißen lassen. Das hat über 6 Monate gedauert. Man hätte angeblich damals keine Zeit dafür. Obwohl ich davor bereits ein Lambda gekauft hatte. Der Service war echt mies. Das war aber im Jahr 2000.

Auch ein Intense Tazer ist bei mir schon gerissen.
Auch eine Cannondale Schwinge ist bei mir schon gerissen. Da gabs dann aber anstandslos Ersatz.

Risse sehe ich am Whiplash keine. Ich werde es wahrscheinlich doch mal wieder ausprobieren, falls sich keiner meldet..
Sollte es reißen, auch kein Problem. Ich habe einen guten Draht zu einer Metallbaufirma, die kriegen das schon wieder hin. Das sehe ich ganz locker.
Und Pulvern ist auch nicht mehr so teuer.

Aber verschenken, nur wegen des schlechten Rufs, werde ich es nicht.
Mir hat jemand gesagt, es sind Standard INA Lager verbaut. Hat jemand vielleicht die Größen? Dann lege ich mir ggf. noch einen Satz beiseite.

Gruß Marcus


----------



## flowbike (3. November 2010)

zu den Lagern kannst Du mal hier schauen. Allerdings ist im Hauptlager eine spezielle Achse drin, die Du nur bei Fusion bekommst, oder eben anfertigen läßt. Wenn die bei Dir noch nicht getauscht wurde, wird es da eh Zeit, bei mir hält die max. 2 Jahre.
Ansonsten fährst Du echt am Besten, wenn Du dein Whip so lange fährst, bis es die Grätsche macht, beim Verkauf wirst Du nicht glücklich werden mit dem Preis den du erzielen kannst. 
Vielleicht hast Du aber auch Glück, ich erlebe hier grade, daß Menschen bereit sind für einen neuen Freak Rahmen  800 Euro zu zahlen


----------



## Bentech (3. November 2010)

Fusion existiert immer noch und hatte immer noch einen Stand auf der Eurobike.
Ich fahre seit lang schon Fusion und ich habe viel verschiedene Bikes von diese Firma gehabt. Ich habe bis jetzt (seit mehr als 4 Jahre) noch kein Problem gehabt!
Mit Lapierre, Cannondale und anderen habe ich in wenige Zeit mehr Problemen gehabt und das Service hat nie funktionniert.
Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass es kaum Rahmen gibt, die so gut als die Fusion Fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowbike (3. November 2010)

Dann wünsch ich auch Dir viel Glück beim Verkauf deines Whip


----------



## raschaa (3. November 2010)

gemini900 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde mir aber auch kein Rad der Firma N... mehr kaufen.
> Ich habe damals einen Trombone zu einem Helius umschweißen lassen. Das hat über 6 Monate gedauert. Man hätte angeblich damals keine Zeit dafür. Obwohl ich davor bereits ein Lambda gekauft hatte. Der Service war echt mies. Das war aber im Jahr 2000.



hmmm, also mit verlaub, was ist daran mieser service einen rahmen umschweissen zu lassen und darauf halt mal warten zu müssen? welcher anderer bikebauer schweisst dir einen rahmen überhaupt um?

ich hab bei fusion 6 monate auf einen ersatz meines gerissenen rahmens gewartet....


----------



## gemini900 (3. November 2010)

Das war sicherlich damals auch eine Einnahmequelle und auch nicht billig.
Hat mich 1.100 DM gekostet. Also war ich kein Bittsteller, sondern zahlender Kunde. Da musste am Sitzrohr die Halterung entfernt und am Oberrohr eine neue Halterung hingeschweißt werden. Dazu gabs noch 2 neue Streben für den Hinterbau. Fertig war der Umbau. da hätten es 2 Monate auch getan.

Wenn neu, dann würde ich mir die amerikanische Marke mit dem C.. holen.
Super Service und schnelle Kulanz. Einziges Manko, man kann sich die Farbe des Ersatzes für die zerstörten Rahmenteile nicht aussuchen.

Aber nun zurück zum Whiplash. Habe gerade mit Fusion telefoniert.
Man sagte mir, dass das Hauptproblem der zerstörten Rahmen an einem verschlissenen oberen Dämpferauge liegt. Das ist das wichtigste Verschleißkriterium, hier muß man besonders darauf achten.
Einen Ersatzlagerkit wollte mir man aber nicht verkaufen.
Das geht nur über den Händler und die Rahmennummer. 
Es gäbe auch bei den Whiplash untereinander Unterschiede.
Bj. 2006 als Info reicht nicht aus.

Gruß M.


----------



## raschaa (3. November 2010)

gemini900 schrieb:


> Man sagte mir, dass das Hauptproblem der zerstörten Rahmen an einem verschlissenen oberen Dämpferauge liegt. Das ist das wichtigste Verschleißkriterium, hier muß man besonders darauf achten.



na klar, deswegen haben sie den rahmen für 2009 komplett überarbeitet und verstärkt 

ich hatte (bevor bestimmte personen die firma fusion verlassen haben) gute kontakte dort. quintessenz war, dass der rahmen im bereich des übergangs krückstock zu sitzrohr einfach unterdimensioniert war. die haben über 12 monate gebraucht um dieses problem konstruktiv zu beheben und haben mehrere proto-rahmen dafür geschrottet. ich wechsele meine dämpferbuchsen an dem ende mit der höheren drehbelastung 1/2 jährlich... daran kann es wohl kaum gelegen haben.

Cdale hat ja keine longtravel bikes mehr... und mit judge und perp haben sie sich auch nicht gerade mit ruhm bekleckert, ansonsten stimme ich dir zu...

wie dem auch sei, ich wollte hier nicht bashen und muss sagen ich hatte (wenn ich es hatte) mit meinem whiplash viel spaß und freude. das rahmenkonzept war definitiv top, nur leider schauts bei der firma fusion intern nicht so top aus... ich habe sogar noch ein freak im fundus und hoffe es hält noch ne weile weil durch!


----------



## aju (3. November 2010)

Backwoods schrieb:


> Hey Aju!
> 
> ich habe gerade zufällig deine antwort hier im thread gesehen.
> kennst du mich noch?
> ...



Klar kenne ich Dich noch! Wenn Du wieder in der alten Heimat bist, können wir ja mal unsere Fusions zusammen ausführen.

Ich schon bin gespannt, wie Du Dein Freak aufbaust. Mein Whipi sieht aktuell noch fast so aus:




Grüße
Ulrich


----------



## matze600 (4. Dezember 2011)

Mein Whiplash habe ich nor gar nicht so lange, aber es hat schon viel mitgemacht. Nach dem ersten kleinen Bikeparkbesuch waren die Lager hin 
Dann habe ich auf Gelenklager gewechselt.
Es war auch mein Begleiter auf einer 200km-Tagestour nach Jena.
In Jena wurde es dann auch wenig geschont und durfe auf den lokalen Trails zeigen was es kann 
Und immer mal wieder Bikeparks. Rahmen ist wirklich genial 





Momentan bau ich es ein wenig um. Ein Update folgt hoffentlich bald.

Gruß Matze


----------



## gondelfahrer (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
falls jemand Interesse an einem gut gepflegtem WhipEX hat:







http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/461809/cat/42

Mir fehlt leider die Zeit zum Biken und für den Keller ist es mir zu schade.


----------



## matze600 (20. Januar 2012)

Sooo zwei Posts über diesem hier steht es noch aufgebaut 
Jetzt sieht es leider so aus:





Ich wollte es nur mal vom ganzen Dreck befreien, der sich in letzter zeit so angesammelt hat. 
Wie das mal so ist, habe ich ein Teil nach dem anderen abgeschraubt, bis der Rahmen blank war... und dann ist mir das aufgefallen:





Tja.... so schnell kanns also gehen 
Davon lass ich mich vorerst mal nicht abschrecken, Rahmen ist ja auch schon alt und hat wie oben beschrieben, einiges mitgemacht. 
Den Hinterbau wollte ich sowieso richten und neue Lager einsetzten lassen.
Das werde ich jetzt mal mit dem Schweißen zusammen machen lassen, die Stelle ist ja bekannt und viele fahren mit Riss weiter. Sollte dann ja halten.
Aber es wird wohl leider etwas dauern bis es wieder fährt.


----------



## cdF600 (21. Januar 2012)

Schau mal im Freak-Thread. Da hat einer einen Rahmen geschweißt.
Nikolai repariert ihn dir vielleicht auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (21. Januar 2012)

bitte^^ er schreibt sich mit "c" 

siehe meine signatur...


----------



## matze600 (21. Januar 2012)

Ja, das wäre auch noch eine Option, danke.
Ich habe letztes Jahr mit einem Herrn telefoniert, der sich der Whips und Freaks annimmt. Den wollte ich jetzt erstmal anrufen.


----------



## matze600 (13. Mai 2012)

So Rahmen ist von der Reparatur zurück! Hinterbau arbeitet ohne großes einfahren schon besser als vorher und da geht auf jeden fall noch was, 
wenn die Gleitlager eingelaufen sind!  Einen Riesendank an Peter Engler!!! Besser geht es definitiv nicht!
Jetzt muss ich nurnoch dafür sorgen, dass die Totem da mithält. Die fällt momentan noch deutlich zurück.
Bild kommen demnächst


----------



## Duc851 (13. Mai 2012)

Auf die Bilder bin gespannt! Und danke für den Tipp mit der Reparaturadresse!

Weiß hier zufällig jemand, ob sich über die Modelljahre beim Whiplash die Dämpferwippe irgendwie geändert hat oder sind die alle gleich?


----------



## matze600 (13. Mai 2012)

Hey,
die neuren (ab 2008) haben andere Wippen, die den Knick auf der rechten Seite nicht haben, sondern gerade sind. Dafür haben sie einen "Abstandshalter". 
Außerdem hat sich der Sockel am Sattelrohr geändert um Nadellager einzusetzten.


----------



## Duc851 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich frage das weil ich günstig einen Ersatzrahmen haben könnte. Laut verkäuferaussage war die Wippe defekt und eine Seite ausgetauscht. Nun fluchten die Dämpferbohrungen nicht mehr. Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass das ganze einfach unfachmännisch zusammen gebaut wurde oder sind das 2 unterschiedliche Wippenteile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze600 (14. Mai 2012)

Der Rahmen war auf Ebay zu haben oder?
Unfachmännisch zusammenbauen geht immer, aber daraus resultiert dann nicht dieser Unterschied (meine Meinung).


----------



## Duc851 (14. Mai 2012)

Jou, ebay. Wäre die Verbindungsstrebe im Sitzrohr nicht, würde ich stark auf unsachgemäßen Zusammenbau tippen. So kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass der Hinterbau beim Wippendefekt etwas abbekommen hat. Das wäre "vorteilhaft" da ich ja den Hauptrahmen haben will. Außerdem hat der schon die neue Geo. Meiner ist noch ein 2003er.


----------



## matze600 (14. Mai 2012)

Mmh du könntest Recht haben, auf dem einen Bild sieht es so aus als wäre der obere Teil des Hinterbaus verzogen. Das wäre dann für dich wirklich von Vorteil.


----------



## raschaa (14. Mai 2012)

die wippen passsen schon zueinander. die neueren sahen so aus:





bzw. der ganze "update" rahmen ab 09:





bei dem anderen sind wahrscheinlich die druckstreben verzogen... könnte man aber auch richten.


----------



## Duc851 (14. Mai 2012)

Es schein tatsächlich die Wippe zu sein!!

Dann gibts morgen noch einen Anruf bei Fusion wegen dem Baujahr! Ich hoff die können mir das anhand der Rahmennummer sagen. Davon hängts ab, ob ich das Angelset oder den Reduziersteuersatz einpresse...


----------



## raschaa (14. Mai 2012)

bj ist doch teil der rahmennr dachte ich...


----------



## Duc851 (14. Mai 2012)

Ok, damit bestätigt sich mein Verdacht und es ist ein 2003er Rahmen und er bekommt das Angelset


----------



## Michael1989 (20. März 2013)

Ich krabbel den Theard mal wieder hoch..  

Ich habe die Tage mal bei meinem Whiplash mit dem Fahrwerk rum gespielt und die Geometrie und Federweg länge immer um 20mm erhöht. 
Angefangen bei 120mm bis hoch auf 200mm und habe dann immer Tretlagerhöhe gemessen.

349mm -> 120mm 
354mm -> 140mm 
361mm -> 160mm 
370mm -> 180mm
376mm -> 200mm 

Hinten habe ich RS Dämpfer mit 222x70 drin. Vorne habe eine Suntour Durolux TAD drin..mit Stufenloser Absenkung und konnte mir so meinen Federweg immer wieder neu anpassen (Nette Spielerei) 

Würde spaßeshalber mal gerne einen Dämpfer einbauen mit 216x67 um zu sehen wie die Tief das Tretlager dann kommt.


----------



## MoP__ (27. März 2013)

Michael1989 schrieb:


> Würde spaßeshalber mal gerne einen Dämpfer einbauen mit 216x67 um zu sehen wie die Tief das Tretlager dann kommt.



Ich hatte bei meinem 05er Whiplash mal einen 200x57er Dämpfer drin.
Dazu eine Pike (140mm). Der Federweg hinten sollte bei ~150mm gelegen haben. Bei Durchschlägen hat es mit einem 2.4er Ardent minimal am Sitzrohr geschliffen (etwas Klebeband hat als Schutz gereicht)
Das Tretlager war bei ca. 320mm und es ging dermaßen ab, jedenfalls solange keine größeren Hinternisse zu überrollen waren.
Mit einer etwas längeren Gabel (170er Lyrik) kommt man in den gängigen 330er Bereich.


----------



## Michael1989 (27. März 2013)

@MoP :  Danke für deinen Bericht... 
Jop bei den 200x57 ist man 150mm im Federwegs Bereicht.. Derzeitig habe ich hinten original noch die über 180mm drin.
Somit kann man sich ja problemlos ein Downhiller mit der Geo zaubern..sprich eine Forke mit 200mm einsetzten,der Lenkwinkel ist dafür ja zu haben.

Aber ich habe auch festgestellt das sich Geo weiter nach unten gut Verstellen lässt..in Richtung AM. 
Mal Schauen was man mit so verschiedenen Dämpferlängen so erreichen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (28. März 2013)

Tiefergelegt und mit Steuersatz für flacheren Lenkwinkel ergibt es immer noch eine aktuelle Geometrie.

Meins musste ich leider verschrotten, weil alle 8 Wochen die Lager fertig waren, das Sitzrohr gerissen war und die Sattelstütze unlösbar im Sitzrohr festgegammelt war...


----------



## cocoon79 (4. Mai 2013)

Gibt es bei dem 09er Rahmen eigentlich auch noch irgendwelche Dinge auf die man achten muß? Im Bikemarkt ist nämlich eins drin und ich brauch n Bike das mich aushält mit meinen 115kg


----------



## czippi (2. Oktober 2013)

Chainsuck ohne Ende bei meinem Whiplash Bj ca. 2007/2008? (woran kann ich das erkennen?)

Hallo, kennt Ihr das Problem?
Ich habe folgendes beobachtet:
Wenn ich vom mittleren auf das kleine Blatt schalte, dann "hüpft" die Kette rauf und runter bzw wird beim Kurbeln "hochgezogen".
Dann verklemmt sie sich zw. kl. Kettenblatt und Kettenstrebe.

Habe schon einiges ausprobiert:
Kettenlinie verändert
22/36 vorne
22/32 vorne
neue Kette/und neue Kettenblätter

Ist das ein bekanntes Problem beim Fusion?
Ich habe schon viel an Bikes geschraubt und einiges an Erfahrung. Einen Anfängerfehler kann ich glaub ich ausschließen.
Was meint Ihr dazu????

Grüße, czippi


----------



## Muellbeutel (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube die ersten Ziffern der Rahmennummer (Tretlager) geben das BJ an. Würde bei mir zmd. passen. 

Das beschriebene Problem hatte ich mit 3-Fach an meinem Raid auch Öfters. Hat sich aber mit Umwerfer Feinjustierung etwas gebessert und mit spätererem Umbau auf 2-Fach weitesgehend reduziert.
Außerdem hab ich mir dabei auch eine Kefü gebastelt, nichts wildes. Nur die alte Gartenschlauch Variante, aber die bringt schon einiges. Ist da noch Optimierungsbedarf bei deinem Whipi?


----------



## endurobikeshop (2. Oktober 2013)

Hier mal was neues


----------



## arise (2. Oktober 2013)

schaut klasse aus


----------



## czippi (3. Oktober 2013)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Ich glaube die ersten Ziffern der Rahmennummer (Tretlager) geben das BJ an. Würde bei mir zmd. passen.
> 
> Das beschriebene Problem hatte ich mit 3-Fach an meinem Raid auch Öfters. Hat sich aber mit Umwerfer Feinjustierung etwas gebessert und mit spätererem Umbau auf 2-Fach weitesgehend reduziert.
> Außerdem hab ich mir dabei auch eine Kefü gebastelt, nichts wildes. Nur die alte Gartenschlauch Variante, aber die bringt schon einiges. Ist da noch Optimierungsbedarf bei deinem Whipi?



Hi,
also ich habe 2fach (36/22, wäre mein Favorit) ausprobiert und 3fach (44, 32, 22 -> dachte zunächst, das 32er ist besser wg. mehr Platz zu Kettenstrebe).
 KeFü: statt Gartenschlauch ist ein Kunststoffsektkorken montiert. Hab aber mit/ohne ausprobiert -> kein Unterschied.
Habe jetzt mal unsere beiden Wipis verglichen (eines ist neuer und S/M und das ältere L/XL -> Vater und Sohn-Bikes) Am neueren ist die Schwinge etwas anders gearbeitet und es ist deutlich mehr Platz zw. Kettenstrebe und Ke-Blättern.
So ein Mist. Es sollte doch mein neues Superenduro werden, und da brauche ich vorne mind. 2-fach.
Weiß noch jemand Rat?

Baujahr: von wann bis wann wurden die alten Wipis eigentlich gebaut?
czippi


----------



## Joeson (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich nun schon google und auch die Suchfunktion bemüht habe, muss ich euch mal um Rat fragen.
Könnt ihr mir sagen welche Dämpferlänge und Dämpferhub in ein Whiplash aus 2004 gehören. 
Leider bin ich bisher noch nicht wirklich schlau geworden.
Ich danke euch ;-)


----------



## raschaa (2. Februar 2014)

müsste 222 x 70 sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## czippi (2. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube es ist von Fusion konstruiert, daß man einen kürzeren Dämper (216?) einbauen kann um mit weniger Federweg unterwegs zu sein. Aber wer will das schon ?


----------



## raschaa (3. Februar 2014)

ja, gab einige die haben es als "enduro" aufgebaut mit 216er dämpfer und 160-170 an der gabel... tretlager kommt aber sehr tief.


----------



## matze600 (2. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand von euch zufällig noch eine Sitzstrebe für das normale Whiplash übrig?


----------



## endurobikeshop (5. Juni 2014)

ruf an.02734 478708 radsport-siegerland---der hat sowas und nicht mal teuer


----------

